# Intense UZZI VP



## neikless (24. September 2009)

hier Bilder und Fakten zum neuen Uzzi VP ab 2009/2010

es hat schon mal gut angefangen:





http://www.rotos.lv/dreicha/intense/uzzi_small_raw.jpg




FreeRide


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. September 2009)

du neikless nach all den Jahren, wo du jetzt hier in dem Forum anwesend bist... musst du wissen das es auch einen 'Edit' Button gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. September 2009)

... später (jetzt) so :




Aufbau AM/Enduro


----------



## bachmayeah (25. September 2009)

steh ich grad auffem schlauch oder hab ich xoffn?
3 mal ein thread? oder hat neikless xoffn 
abxehn davon sind das doch keine wirklichen news. oder wurde iwas zu voherigen modellen verändert, was iwie nicht wirklich offensichtlich ist ?


----------



## haha (25. September 2009)

hix, der übergang zum sitzrohr ist anders, hix, oder ist das nur bei größe s so? so gefällts mir auf jeden fall deutlich besser, prost


----------



## bachmayeah (25. September 2009)

das ist bei S allgemein so...


----------



## neikless (27. September 2009)

ja sorry für die *3 x *, weiss auch nicht was ga schief gelaufen ist
jedes mal wenn ich ein foto hinzugefügt habe, wurde direkt ein neuer fred geöffnet,
vielleicht auch mein fehlen , am besten nur "diesen" benutzen ... sorry !


----------



## neikless (27. September 2009)

sitzrohr ist beim (s) wirklich schöner aber (s) ist auch schon
seeehr klein und kurz ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. September 2009)

wie schaut das uzzi in XL aus? genauso wie das 951?  find das 951er in XL einfach nur hässlich...


----------



## neikless (28. September 2009)

ja leider ich find das 961 in L sieht schon etwas seltsam aus ...
aber hier gehts ja um das Uzzi vp


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. September 2009)

ja das sattelrohr wird doch demnach trozdem länger, egal ob uzzi oder 951


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2009)

Servus Jungs,
Ich muss mich gleichmal als Intense-Noob äußern. Ich weiß nur, dass ich es optisch richtig gut finde, und als nächstes projekt gern nen Rad hätte, was ich mir aufbauen kann, wie ich will. Und was ganz wichtig is: Ich will spielraum! Heißt, wenn endlich mal meine Traum 180er Fox kommt, die 36er kicken und fertig. Alles in allem also nen Rad was bei bedarf mitwächst. 
Fragen:
- Wie sieht das beim Intesne aus? Gibts da für den Hinterbau umbaukits, oder sonstwas alá Liteville 901, was einem dann nen dmpfer mit mehr FW ermöglicht?
- Habt ihr zu fällig mal das Rahmengewicht parat?
- Lieferzeit?

Danke schonmal


----------



## iRider (2. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> - Wie sieht das beim Intesne aus? Gibts da für den Hinterbau umbaukits, oder sonstwas alá Liteville 901, was einem dann nen dmpfer mit mehr FW ermöglicht?



Brauchst keinen Umbaukit da man alles am Rahmen einstellen kann. Geo über die Ausfallenden und Federweg in zwei Positionen am Gelenk. Mit einem Luftdämpfer hat er 6,5" oder 7" und mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer 7" und 7,5" Federweg.



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> - Habt ihr zu fällig mal das Rahmengewicht parat?



Auf MTBR haben ein paar Leute ihre Rahmengewichte gepostet. Finde das auf die Schnelle nicht. 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> - Lieferzeit?



Da fragst Du am Besten Deinen freundlichen Intense-Händler. Kommt immer darauf an was beim Importeur gerade auf Lager ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2009)

"meinen" freundlichen intense händler gibts noch nciht Ich arbeite neben schule un so in nem shop, und kenne leute die ahnung haben, bzw. auch selbst intense fahren, wollte nur, da ich den fred hier gefunden hab schonmal vorab fragen
Dank Dir!


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Oktober 2009)

So Jungs. Ich hab nochmal ne frage an euch bereits intense fahrer. Wie siehgts denn aus mit support / ersatzteilen, usw..=? Also bsp. für den Hinterbau mal nen paar lager zu bekommen, usw. wie läuft das?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2009)

Lager kannst du in jedem xbeliebigen Lagershop bestellen. Also ich muss jetzt schon sagen, Support eiwandfrei allein schon wenn man nur Beratung braucht is Shocker Distribution echt top und ich denke das dann Ersatzteillieferung auch kein Problem da stellen sollte


----------



## neikless (8. Oktober 2009)

schöne Blümchen wachsen auf bachmayeah´s grüner Wiese:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (8. Oktober 2009)

lager am allerbesten skf 2rsh nehmen. aber aufpassen, es gibt 2 versionen. die c3 version hat erhöhte lagerluft, ungeeignet für mtbs.
kugellager direkt hat die z.b., 34 euro für 8 stück..


----------



## sjacked (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs, hab Uzzi in M - mir drängt sich aber nach dem ersten versuch ein stück bergauf zu fahren der verdacht auf, dass bei meinen 183cm der rahmen besser ein L hätte sein sollen. 
Ich fahr bisher eigentlich nur den berch runter dafür hab ich´s ja ausgesucht. 
Ich wollte mal eure erfahrung mit eurer rahmengrösse und körpergrösse hören.
bin mir da unschlüssig-


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Oktober 2009)

sjacked schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, hab Uzzi in M - mir drängt sich aber nach dem ersten versuch ein stück bergauf zu fahren der verdacht auf, dass bei meinen 183cm der rahmen besser ein L hätte sein sollen.
> Ich fahr bisher eigentlich nur den berch runter dafür hab ich´s ja ausgesucht.
> Ich wollte mal eure erfahrung mit eurer rahmengrösse und körpergrösse hören.
> bin mir da unschlüssig-



bin 1,84m ... hab auf anraten von uzzi-fahrern auf mtbr.com zu L gegriffen.
war scheinbar die richtige wahl


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Oktober 2009)

Intense scheint sowieso verdammt komakte geos zu haben?! Naja, find ich umso besser. Aber bei denen im zweifelsfall eher anders rum..


----------



## iRider (9. Oktober 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Intense scheint sowieso verdammt komakte geos zu haben?! Naja, find ich umso besser. Aber bei denen im zweifelsfall eher anders rum..



Naja, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Das Oberrohr eines Socoms in M ist so lang wie ein 303R oder Demo8 in L.


----------



## Pilsner (16. Oktober 2009)




----------



## basti242 (16. Oktober 2009)

sieht ja mal janz schön geil aus...


----------



## DrMud (26. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Bilder... nochmal ne Frage zur Größe beim Uzzi:

Bin 1,86 und hab bisher immer M genommen (BigHit, Nitrous, beim Blade L aber da gibts eh nur 2 Größen), würdet ihr zu L raten? Ich mags halt nicht wenn große Rahmen zu unhandlich werden...


----------



## sjacked (27. Oktober 2009)

wenn nur bergabfahren willst scheiden sich die geister -ist geschmacksache- intense empfiehlt auf der hompage das m bis 1,84.
das m fährt sich bergab sehr handlich und mit einfachbrück sehr agil.
wenn du auch regelmässig bergauf fahren willst dann würde ich bestimmt das L nehmen. 
hab das L probegefahren und man sitzt einfach irgendwie "erwachsener" also eher allmountainmässiger auf dem bike

falls du ein uzzi in m und stealth black willst -ich hätte eines zu verkaufen- hab meines seit 10.sept.2009 und es ist im ausgezeichnetem zustand


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Oktober 2009)

bei 1,86 würd ich aber auch eher zu L raten... erst recht wenn du am stuhl/odenwald/bergstrasse auch eben den berg hoch fahren möchtest. bergab gehts auch "trotz" L extrem gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypeter18 (27. Oktober 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> bei 1,86 würd ich aber auch eher zu L raten... erst recht wenn du am stuhl/odenwald/bergstrasse auch eben den berg hoch fahren möchtest. bergab gehts auch "trotz" L extrem gut.



also-bin 178groß-und mir sagte man da paßt der m rahmen !!!
p.s. wer hat den ne ahnung bei einem körpergewicht von 72kg welche feder man nehemen sollte-ansprechverhlten eher soft, zur wahl steht ne 500 oder 450 feder?
greezs harry


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Oktober 2009)

und? 
bei 178 mag ja m auch noch gut sein.. bei 186 wäre es mir sicherlich zu klein..
kommt aber natürlich darüberhinaus auf seinsatzgebiet und anatomie an


----------



## DrMud (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde damit hauptsächlich im Bikepark rumkurven, für Touren nehm ich das Blade. Wenn ich das aber so richtig heraus lese, dann fällt das Uzzi allgemein eher klein aus, kann das sein? Denn ~116-119 cm Radstand beim L ist eigentlich noch OK, wobei mich etwas die Länge vom Oberrohr irritiert (~61cm beim L) ... hm schwierig


----------



## sjacked (28. Oktober 2009)

setz dich mal auf beide grössen, dann haste den fundierte subjektive entscheidungsgrundlage.


----------



## DrMud (2. November 2009)

Habs mir in L bestellt... noch was anderes:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Hammerschmidt beim Uzzi, gibts da was zu beachten? Wollte mir das Komplettset einbauen, also mit passendem Tretlager - schätze mal ich brauch 83mm oder?


----------



## Pilsner (2. November 2009)

NOT !   UZZI vp - 73mm BB !!!


----------



## cliomare (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir anfangs überlegt einen DHer, evtl. ein 951, zu kaufen. Jetzt komm ich aber eher wieder davon ab und überleg ob ich mit einem Uzzi nicht vlielleicht besser dran bin.

Von der Optik und den Herstellerangaben (Geometrie etc) wär das Uzzi ja sehr geil. 
Allerdings habe ich jetzt in eglischsprachigen Foren einige sehr negative Meldungen über das Uzzi gelesen. Neben dem anscheinend generellen Intense-Problem mit schlechten Lagern geht es dabei vor allem um den sehr stark flexenden Hinterbau.
Wie gesagt war das nicht nur eine Einzelmeinung sondern hab das von mehreren unterschiedlichen Personen gelesen. Anscheinend merkt man das auch beim Fahren, ein Besitzer verglich den Hinterbau sogar mit einer weichen Nudel.

Deshalb meine Frage was eure Erfahrungen sind? Intense ist so ziemlich das teuerste was man sich kaufen kann. Für den Preis erwarte ich mir dann schon ein perfektes Rad und habe keine Lust auf einen weichen Hinterbau. Also Finger weg?? Und besteht das Problem auch beim 951?


----------



## DrMud (2. November 2009)

Pilsner schrieb:


> NOT !   UZZI vp - 73mm BB !!!



Ups ja hast recht, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## bachmayeah (2. November 2009)

also der uzzi hinterbau ist mMn schon steifer als der vom ss hatte allerdings weder beim einen noch beim anderen bike probleme damit. auch nicht mit den lagern.
zumindest sicherlich nicht mehr wie bei sc und co...ich bin total überzeugt vom uzzi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (2. November 2009)

Zum Thema Lager: die sind wie bei allen 4-Gelenkern mit den kurzen Gelenken (VPP, DW, Maestro) stark belastet, also Verschleissteile. Viele Probleme hängen mit dem Fakt zusammen dass Intense Enduro Lager verbaut die zwar mehr Kugeln haben (was die Last besser verteilt) aber dafür eine Lücke in der Abdichtung der Lager haben durch die normales Fett ausgewaschen werden kann. Wenn man die Lager regelmässig öffnet und mit wasserfestem Fett schmiert hat man kaum Probleme. Und alle neuen VPP2 Intense haben die Schmiernippel mit denen man die Lager von Aussen abschmieren kann.

Zum Thema Steifigkeit: das 951 hat eine Verbindungsstrebe zwischen den Sitzstreben des Hinterbaus die den deutlich versteift. Das Uzzi hat diese wegen des durchgehenden Sitzrohrs nicht. Viele Leute fahren alte VPPs (altes Uzzi, Socom, 5.5) ohne Probleme. Einzig das 6.6 war selbst mir zu weich.
Ich würde das davon abhängig machen wie schwer Du bist und wie aggressiv Du fährst. Bei 90+ kg und sehr hartem Fahrstil würde ich was Anderes nehmen.

951 und Uzzi sind Räder für verschiedene Einsatzbereiche, also nicht wirklich vergleichbar.

Übrigends: "wet noodle" ist ein stehender Ausdruck im Englischen den man nicht so ernst nehmen sollte.



cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir anfangs überlegt einen DHer, evtl. ein 951, zu kaufen. Jetzt komm ich aber eher wieder davon ab und überleg ob ich mit einem Uzzi nicht vlielleicht besser dran bin.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOX (3. November 2009)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir anfangs überlegt einen DHer, evtl. ein 951, zu kaufen. Jetzt komm ich aber eher wieder davon ab und überleg ob ich mit einem Uzzi nicht vlielleicht besser dran bin.
> 
> ...




Wenn Du ein perfektes bike suchst, dann findest Du das sicher nicht bei Intense. Ausser Du stehst auf Rahmen, die (generell) leicht verzogen sind und flexen ohne Ende (nur VPP, die alten sind extrem steif). Ich bin mit dem Intense-Virus infiziert und habe schon 3 bikes gekauft. Alle sind von Werk aus leicht verzogen. Ich musste sogar das Hinterrad entsprechend schief einspeichen. Bei einem Baumarktbike ist das sicher besser als bei Intense. 

Ich würde mal sagen, dass einzige, was mich bisher bei Intense hält ist die geniale Funktion der Rahmen und auch die Einzigartigkeit. Intense sieht man eher selten.

Zusammenfassung:
Kult: super
Funktion: super
Qualität: naja, lassen wir das lieber...

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


SOX


----------



## cliomare (3. November 2009)

Ich wiege zwar nur knapp über 80 Kg und bin jetzt sicher kein extrem aggressiver Racer, aber ich würde dennoch eher einen steifen Hinterbau bevorzugen.
Das Uzzi würd mich entweder als Allroundlösung oder als Ergänzung zu einem DH Bike schon sehr anschauen. Optik Top, Fahrwerk wohl auch sehr gut und dazu nicht allzu oft zu sehen. 
Ich denk ich werd dann aber um einen "Lokalaugenschein" nicht herumkommen, dann seh ich ja wie "schlimm" der Flex ist.

Danke für die Kommentare!

PS: @Sox: Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob dein post ironisch oder ernst gemeint ist!


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. November 2009)

Ich allerdings auch! Mal ernsthaft, wenn die Quali gegen nen Baumarktbock abstinkt, warum um himmelwillen kost Intense en haufen Geld, und warum wirds dann gekauft, bzw. fährst du das???


----------



## Mr.A (3. November 2009)

Ferrari stinkt in der Verarbeitung auch gegen jeden Opel ab...


----------



## iRider (3. November 2009)

cliomare schrieb:


> Ich denk ich werd dann aber um einen "Lokalaugenschein" nicht herumkommen, dann seh ich ja wie "schlimm" der Flex ist.



Wenn man das Hinterrad gegen den Sattel verdreht dann sieht und fühlt man  Flex. Komischerweise spüre ich das beim Fahren nicht. Bin aber leicht was das Problem minimiert. Einzig beim 6.6 habe selbst ich das gespürt.

Zur Qualität der Rahmen: Sie sind "individuell", d.h. keine zwei Rahmen sehen absolut identisch aus. Das ist bezogen auf die Schweissnähte. Im Gegensatz zu SOX war keiner meiner Rahmen verzogen. Bachmayeah und Christiaan haben ja auch schon eine Reihe Rahmen gesehen und können bestimmt was dazu sagen wieviele davon verzogen waren. Wenn einer wirklich verzogen ist dann ist das ein Garantiefall den Intense normalerweise ohne Probleme bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (3. November 2009)

korrekt iRider
ist der händler gut gibts auch ein gutes qm oder allg. guter service. wobei ich den service bis jetzt nur beim ccdb in anspruch nehmen musste. die rahmen waren alle komplett gerade und nichts verzogen, sonst wäre er direkt wieder zurückgegangen. ich als kunde kann doch bei jedem rahmen verlangen dass alles korrekt ist egal ob er von sc, intense oder sonstwem kommt. 
wer da im fall der der fälle nicht reklamiert ist selbst schuld.
auch bei meinem uzzi ist das obere link hingegen anderen uzzis (bei denen es angeblich nicht mittig sitzt siehe mtbr-forum) absolut mittig. insofern kann ich die kritik von sox abolut nicht nachvollziehen. 
zum flex beim uzzi hab ich oben was geschrieben.


----------



## haha (4. November 2009)

ich find den flex eigentlich als recht angenehm. seitliche schläge werden schön abgedämpft, beim absprung ist das heck halt nicht ganz so direkt wie bei steiferen rahmen. ich selbst bin aber mit 90kg (ausgerüstet) schon ein schwerer fahrer. 
zu den lagern: fahren bis die im eimer sind und skf nehmen. habe jetzt schon bei mehreren rahmen die enduros tauschen müssen, da die nach rel. kurzer zeit ausgenudelt sind. an sich aber kein problem. nachrüstlager von skf kosten für intense gerade mal 34 euro.


----------



## iRider (4. November 2009)

haha schrieb:


> zu den lagern: fahren bis die im eimer sind und skf nehmen. habe jetzt schon bei mehreren rahmen die enduros tauschen müssen, da die nach rel. kurzer zeit ausgenudelt sind. an sich aber kein problem. nachrüstlager von skf kosten für intense gerade mal 34 euro.



Du sagst Dir sind schon von den neuen abschmierbaren Lagern im VPP2 welche über den Jordan gegangen?


----------



## SOX (4. November 2009)

PS: @Sox: Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob dein post ironisch oder ernst gemeint ist![/QUOTE]

Hallo,
o.k., mein post war schon ein wenig übertrieben. Trotzdem ist es leider so, dass Handarbeit (was ja eigentlich gut ist) manchmal nicht so perfekt ist. Wenn Du bei www.mtbr.com im Intense-Forum nach "Allignment" oder so suchst, willst Du bestimmt kein Intense bike mehr. Da gab es massive Probleme bei der Qualitätskontrolle im Werk. Leider kein Einzelfall. Manche haben aber auch Glück und kriegen den perfekten Rahmen.

Ich nehm die "Handarbeitsprobleme" in Kauf, weil die anderen Dinge wie Funktion und Kult überwiegen. Wäre da aber nicht der Kult (-> ich bin kein Poser vor der Eisdiehle), würde ich einen Rahmen für weniger Geld kaufen. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (5. November 2009)

mhh, dass versteh ich nicht "handarbeitsprobleme". erklär mir bitte welcher rahmen deiner meinung nach auf nem schweißroboter gemacht wird? 

ist überall doch handarbeit, ob in taiwan oder usa? somit ein komplett sinnfreies statement! 

und wegen der funktion kaufst du intense? weil sie von santa lizenzen gekauft haben um vpp-rahmen zu bauen? ähm, ja

jeder, der sich ein intense kauft wird die horrorgeschichten von mtbr, pinkbike, ridemonkey und co. kennen aber was solls... einfach beim kauf drauf achten ob er gerade ist. und wenn nicht, dann zurückschicken. ist ja dein gutes recht! 

jemand der sich ein intense kauft weiß denk ich was er zu erwarten hat, mann bezahlt schließlich einen stolzen preis. und wenn man sich dann mit nem verzogenen oder was weiß ich was rahmen zufrieden gibt, hat man ihn eh nur wegen dem kult gekauft und oder um damit zur eisdiele seines vertrauens zu rollen...

in diesem sinne, roll on


----------



## haha (5. November 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Du sagst Dir sind schon von den neuen abschmierbaren Lagern im VPP2 welche über den Jordan gegangen?



nöö. natürlich nicht. aber an den lagern hat sich ja nix geändert, vermute ich zumindest. sind doch ganz normale 6001er max ? 
mein statement zu den lagern ist: schlecht gedichtet ( nicht schlimm, da man einfach bissl nachfetten kann bzw. abschmiernippel)
schlechte haltbarkeit an sich: hab hier ein 08er stab supreme, sehr wenig gefahren, und mit deutlichem lagerspiel.
nächster fall ist mein socom: schon im neuzustand hatten die enduros mehr spiel als die jetzigen skf lager.
von div. santa vp frees ganz zu schweigen. neuer endurosatz, eine woche PDS, lagerspiel..
für mich sind die enduros einfach ein frechheit was preis/leistung angeht.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (5. November 2009)

@haha

welche lager nimmst du genau? ich hab für mein ss beim letzten wechsel fag 2rsr genommen, haben jetzt über ein jahr ohne pflege gut gehalten, kein speil, alles ok... aber hab schon öfter von skf positives gelesen, kannst du mir die bezeichnung mal schicken?

dank dir schön!


----------



## haha (5. November 2009)

ich nehm 6001er skf 2 rsh lager. saubillig, haltbar und gut gedichtet.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (5. November 2009)

ok, dann sag ich vielen dank und werd die wenn ich es im winter zerlege gleich mal probieren


----------



## bentho (6. November 2009)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir anfangs überlegt einen DHer, evtl. ein 951, zu kaufen. Jetzt komm ich aber eher wieder davon ab und überleg ob ich mit einem Uzzi nicht vlielleicht besser dran bin.
> 
> ...


 
was ist mit "flex" beim hinterbau gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (6. November 2009)

bentho schrieb:


> was ist mit "flex" beim hinterbau gemeint?



hmm...was könnte denn damit gemeint sein..flex =! steif


----------



## bentho (6. November 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hmm...was könnte denn damit gemeint sein..flex =! steif


 
wenn dann noch eher nachgiebig, oder?  also ist ein weicher hinterbau gemeint. danke, nun weiss ich bescheid.
demnach empfehlt ihr eher den einbau einer steckachse hinten? ist halt etwas umstaendlicher im fall einer panne...


----------



## Pilsner (12. November 2009)

finale ligure :


----------



## DrMud (12. November 2009)

nice, nato base im schnee


----------



## dise (12. November 2009)

Ich hab ne Frage zu dem Raw Uzzi... is das komplett unbehandelt, oder hat das ne Klarlackschicht bzw. Eloxierung o. ä.?


----------



## Paolo (12. November 2009)

dise schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage zu dem Raw Uzzi... is das komplett unbehandelt, oder hat das ne Klarlackschicht bzw. Eloxierung o. ä.?



Es ist unbehandelt.


----------



## dise (12. November 2009)

Danke... Man hört zwar immer, dass es altert ohne Lack etc. Aber ich konnte mir nie so richtig vorstellen wie das aussieht. Gefällt mir richtig gut so.


----------



## Pilsner (17. November 2009)




----------



## Pilsner (19. November 2009)

Frage an die Uzzi-Rider:
Fahrt ihr mit max oder min Travel ? (ca.170mm/190mm)
ich war bei 160mm an der Front (fox 36 van)
versuchsweise mit beiden Einstellungen unterwegs,
kann es nicht wirklich begründen aber ich denke ich bleibe
bei min. (170mm) fühlt sich (mich wohler) etwas progressiver an 
mit max. Federweg (190mm) ist es mir fast schon zu linear (Feder 550er)

... so weit meine Eindrücke, werde natürlich weiter testen ...
würde mich über Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen freuen !

PIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. November 2009)

maximaler federweg. allerdings fällt der mit dhx air aufgrund des geringeren hubs des dämpers auch anders aus.


----------



## Pilsner (25. November 2009)

(1)ist "das loch" eigentlich als orientierung für
minimale seatpost-(inside)-Länge gedacht ?



bei ca . 10 cm

(2) wie weit lässt sich die S.Stütze bei euch versenken ?


----------



## Shocker (26. November 2009)

jo, das ist minimum markierung für die sattelstütze, versenken kannst du die mehr als ausreichend auch für eine 410er sattelstütze.
FLO


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. November 2009)

An alle Uzzi VP featuring DHX Air:

mich würde interessieren, wie ihr mit der Performance das Dämpfers zufrieden seit. hatte einen am 6.6 und das war eine äussert bescheidene Kombi. nachdem ich mir ein Uzzi anschaffen möchte, stellt sich die Frage ob ich es gleich mit einem DHX Air nehmen soll oder den Umweg nehme, also DHX Coil und den verkaufen, dann aber gleich einen Evolver rein...
schwierig angelegenheit, weil diesmal will einen luftdämpfer, der von anfang an funktioniert.....


----------



## greenhorn84 (23. Dezember 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> .... Und alle neuen VPP2 Intense haben die Schmiernippel mit denen man die Lager von Aussen abschmieren kann...



mit was schmiert ihr die ?  spritze oder ?  oder gibs da was eigens für ?


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Dezember 2009)

greenhorn84 schrieb:


> mit was schmiert ihr die ?  spritze oder ?  oder gibs da was eigens für ?



ganz normale fettpresse wie z.b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Jemand noch ein neuen Satz 135mm G3 dropouts fuer sein Uzzi braucht (Ersatz etc) schick mir ein nachricht, habe ein neuen satz


----------



## doppelkorn (4. Januar 2010)

was brauch ich beim uzzi für ne federhärte?? M rahmen mit den dhx4 und fahrfertigen 74kg


----------



## Pilsner (6. Januar 2010)

500 +/-


----------



## doppelkorn (6. Januar 2010)

danke!


----------



## DrMud (8. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage zu den Titanfedern, nimmt man 2.75er oder besser 3.0er ?


Hier mal nochn Bild:


----------



## dantist (13. Januar 2010)

@bachamayeah (und andere): Wie verhält sich das Uzzi VP im Vergleich zum Slopestyle? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen wenn du die beiden Bikes vergleichst? Wie trail-tauglich ist das Uzzi VP?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Januar 2010)

das uzzi ist wesentlich touren- und uphilltauglicher als das ss und geht besser vorwärts. und bergab hats auch mit air dämpfer genug reserven.
das wird erstmal länger bleiben.


----------



## dantist (14. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung 

Edith sagt: Hast du beim Slopestyle und Uzzi die selbe Rahmengrösse genommen?


----------



## bs99 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hat wer einen Vergleich zwischen Uzzi und anderen Bikes dieser Kategorie?
Das Devinci Frantik und vor allem das Lapierre Froggy würden mich neben dem Uzzi interessieren.
Downhill gehen denke ich alle 3 Bikes gut genug, mich interessieren vor allem die Uphill-unterschiede.
Soll ein leichter (zwischen 15 und 16kg) FR-Tourer werden.

Danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Januar 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung
> 
> Edith sagt: Hast du beim Slopestyle und Uzzi die selbe Rahmengrösse genommen?



jepp..
alle 3 Large...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (14. Januar 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> jepp..
> alle 3 Large...



Vielen Dank


----------



## Pilsner (14. Januar 2010)

1,79 , M , länger/größer sollte es für mich nicht sein !



(16+ kg )


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Januar 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> Vielen Dank



schittebön...


----------



## doppelkorn (23. Januar 2010)

fertig!





fehlt nurnoch der passende umwerfer...


----------



## Trickz (23. Januar 2010)

eins der schönsten bisher, gratuliere


----------



## lassereinböng (23. Januar 2010)

weiss jemand das rahmengewicht in größe m?


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2010)

Tolles Uzzi. Der Rahmen würde mir sowas von taugen...


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Januar 2010)

edit... ein bike ist doch nie so wirklich fertig 
aber echt wirklich sow-nice...


----------



## Geißbock__ (23. Januar 2010)

raw 

Welche Einbaulänge hat denn der Dämpfer beim neuen Uzzi Vp?
222 oder 216?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (23. Januar 2010)

natürlichist das rad nie fertig, aber gestern wars das erstmal zusammengebaut 
änderungen gibts ja laufend, als nächstes werden nen paar dämpferfedern probiert und evtl nen luftdämpfer.

wiegt so übrigens laut personenwaage stolze 15kg, hab gehofft es wäre leichter...

dämpfer ist 200mm lang


----------



## ewoq (23. Januar 2010)

HART geil


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Februar 2010)

Welche Dämpferbuchsenmaße bracht man für das Uzzi VP?

Grüße


----------



## kovske (6. März 2010)

*Uzzi in RAW Grösse M zu verkaufen*
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370345412648&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## fuzzball (9. März 2010)

hi,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, welche Einpresstiefe sollte/muss der Steuersatz haben?
Welchen verbaut ihr?
danke


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2010)

kovske schrieb:


> *Uzzi in RAW Grösse M zu verkaufen*
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370345412648&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Mach mich nicht schwach, dafür würde ich sogar mein Socom hergeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (9. März 2010)

immer diese forumsregelwidrigen-verkaufposts...


----------



## haha (9. März 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht schwach, dafür würde ich sogar mein Socom hergeben!



tus nicht..


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2010)

haha schrieb:


> tus nicht..



Werde ich wohl auch nicht tun. Schließlich soll mich das Socom dieses Jahr nach Canada begleiten. Aber der Trend geht ja zum Zweitintense.

Warum nicht deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. März 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Warum nicht deiner Meinung nach?



Würde mich auch interessieren... und kann einer was zur Frage von bs99 bezüglich Uphilltauglichkeit am besten im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes sagen? Eine verlässliche Gewichtsangabe eines M-Rahmens wäre auch super.

Thx


----------



## fuzzball (9. März 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren... und kann einer was zur Frage von bs99 bezüglich Uphilltauglichkeit am besten im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes sagen? Eine verlässliche Gewichtsangabe eines M-Rahmens wäre auch super.
> 
> Thx



von mtbr.com



wie verlässlich


----------



## DH_RYDA (10. März 2010)

das gewicht stimmt auf jeden fall....


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. März 2010)

Vielen Dank. Wenn ihr jetzt vielleicht noch was zu den Eigenschaften bergauf sagen könntet... Auf mtbr habe ich gelesen es soll bergauf eine Qual sein und der Air würde nicht mit dem Rahmen harmonieren, könnt ihr was dazu sagen? Bachmayeah hatte mir bereits was dazu gesagt, aber vielleicht könnt ihr auch kurz was schreiben, scheint ja mehrere zu interessieren. Thx


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren... und kann einer was zur Frage von bs99 bezüglich Uphilltauglichkeit am besten im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes sagen? Eine verlässliche Gewichtsangabe eines M-Rahmens wäre auch super.
> 
> Thx



gewichte vom m6?
ich glaube mit revox und stahl feder waren es recht genau 5 kilo.
mit ccdb und ti feder 4,8 
so aussem kopp raus...
edit: klick


----------



## haha (10. März 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Werde ich wohl auch nicht tun. Schließlich soll mich das Socom dieses Jahr nach Canada begleiten. Aber der Trend geht ja zum Zweitintense.
> 
> Warum nicht deiner Meinung nach?



naja, also ich find das socom immer noch das schönste intense überhaupt. würds nie hergeben. uzzi ist sicherlich auch sehr sehr geil, ich würde mir aber eher ein SS zulegen. da find ich die geometrie noch etwas reizvoller und der hinterbau ist schon auch merklich steifer.

@timbo: durfte neulich ein uzzi mit dhx 5 coil fahren, funktioniert wunderbar bergauf. leichtes wippen im wiegetritt, das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. März 2010)

Danke für Deine Meining, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, bist Du doch auch schon ein 901er gefahren, kannst Du da im direkten Vergleich was sagen, wäre nämlich genau der Tausch den ich machen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (10. März 2010)

hmm.. ganz schwer zu sagen. die sind schon extrem nah beieinander. 
ich weiss leider nicht, wie das uzzi mit luftdämpfer funktioniert. das 901 geht mit luftdämpfer ja wirklich sahnig. ich stehe ja genau vor der gleichen entscheidung. was mir am uzzi halt nicht taugt, ist der "alte" hinterbau. den hab ich am socom auch und es geht steifer (reine gewöhnungssache). da ist das 901 vorraus. x12 ist auch ein tolles system, das schaltauge am 901er ist auch wesentlich billiger, wenns kaputt ist. optisch steht das uzzi aber deutlich vorne. gewichtsmäßig dafür das 901. für mich wäre ein uzzi mit steifen SS hinterbau perfekt (geht leider nicht). ganz schwere entscheidung. ich würde sagen, hör auf dein herz. meins schlägt auf jeden fall für intense ( allein schon wegen taiwan liteville. macht zwar keinen unterschied, aber das kann ich meinem hirn nur schwer klar machen). die beiden nehmen sich wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## Paolo (10. März 2010)

@haha
Mit steifem SS Hinterbau kannst du aber nur das neue SS2 meinen, oder?
Denn nur das hat ja die Verstrebung vom 951. Um dieses zu integrieren war aber wohl auch das geknickte Sitzrohr notwendig.
Für das Uzzi wäre das ja nicht so schön.


----------



## haha (10. März 2010)

ja genau. nein, geht leider nicht. und der gute sitzwinkel vom uzzi wäre dann auch nicht mehr möglich.
aber wie gesagt: das ist nicht schlimm. der hinterbau ist trotzdem steif genug. es geht halt noch ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2010)

das uzzi mit air dämpfer geht guuuuuut.....
hab bis heute nicht genau gesagt bekommen wie oder was sie gemacht haben, aber entweder der rahmen ist auf den dhx air dämpfer oder der dämpfer auf den rahmen "upgesetted"  oder "gesetupped". Steif genug find ich den hinterbau auch... hab damit keine neg. erfahrungen machen müssen...


----------



## haedillus malus (18. März 2010)

Bei meinem UZZI VP 2010:

Umlenkhebel: 41 mm x 6 mm
Rahmen: 24,8 mm x 6 mm

für Bushes je nach Dämpfer, gibt 2 Maße!



Geißbock schrieb:


> Welche Dämpferbuchsenmaße bracht man für das Uzzi VP?
> 
> Grüße


----------



## haedillus malus (18. März 2010)

Mein UZZI VP 2010 Rahmen, Größe M, works raw, für 150 x 12 Steckachse wiegt ohne Dämpfer, Steckachse und Sattelklemme genau 3.333 g.



lassereinböng schrieb:


> weiss jemand das rahmengewicht in größe m?


----------



## haedillus malus (18. März 2010)

INTENSE hat gem. Aussage von Flo/Shocker sogar einen Syntace Superspin mit 12 mm Einpresstiefe freigegebe, also die einmal genannten 21 mm sind wohl vom Tisch.

Mein UZZI VP 2010 Steuerrohr am Rahmen ist nur 19 mm tief gefräst.



fuzzball schrieb:


> hi,
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, welche Einpresstiefe sollte/muss der Steuersatz haben?
> Welchen verbaut ihr?
> danke


----------



## haedillus malus (18. März 2010)

222 mm!

Ich habe testweise aber auch schon einen 241 mm Dämpfer gefahren, geht auch, Federweg 212 mm, Tretlagerhöhe 382 mm, Lenkwinkel 66,9 Grad mit FOX 40 Gabel und Drop-Outs in flachster Stellung.



Geißbock schrieb:


> raw
> 
> Welche Einbaulänge hat denn der Dämpfer beim neuen Uzzi Vp?
> 222 oder 216?
> ...


----------



## haedillus malus (19. März 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> das uzzi mit air dämpfer geht guuuuuut.....
> hab bis heute nicht genau gesagt bekommen wie oder was sie gemacht haben, aber entweder der rahmen ist auf den dhx air dämpfer oder der dämpfer auf den rahmen "upgesetted"  oder "gesetupped". Steif genug find ich den hinterbau auch... hab damit keine neg. erfahrungen machen müssen...



Für 2010 hat FOX den DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer, der mit den UZZI VP´s ausgeliefert wird, speziell auf diesen Rahmen abgestimmt, damit er im mittleren Bereich nicht, wie vorher, durch den Federweg rauscht.
(Aussage von FLO/Shocker)

Ich habe extra auf diesen Dämpfer gewartet, funktioniert super, braucht aber extrem viel Luftdruck in Hauptkammer und Piggy-Bag (finde ich jedenfalls)!
Der erste Luftdämpfer mit dem Losbrech-Moment eines Coil-Dämpfers, den ich kenne, genial!

Finde den Hinterbau ebenfalls steif genug (Fahrergewicht brutto 89 Kg), fahre allerdings 150 mm x 12 mm Steckachse, keine Ahnung, ob das einen Unterschied macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obi-Wan (25. März 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
ich bin 1.73 und bin sehr unentschlossen welche Rahmengröße ich bei einem Uzzi VP oder SS 2010 nehmen soll.
Ich hatte eine 2009er SX Trail in M, das mir von der Größe her sehr gut gelegen ist, da ich es eigentlich etwas kompakter mag.
Hat vielleicht auch noch jemand die Erfahrung wie Uphill tauglich das neue SS ist oder ob die Hammerschmidt passt?
Ich kann mich im Moment einfach nicht entscheiden, bitte helft mir!
Danke!


----------



## haedillus malus (25. März 2010)

Mein UZZI VP 2010 Größe M hat eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 592 mm (Drop-Outs steilste Stellung) bzw. 597 mm (Drop-Outs flachste Stellung) bei Gabeleinbauhöhe 567 mm (TOTEM).

Gemessen Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sitzrohr (gedacht verlängert, also bis Mitte herausgzogener Sattelstütze).

Zudem baut es mit 127 mm Steuerrohrlänge vorne erstaunlich hoch!

Daher Vorsicht bei 173 cm Körperlänge, für mich 179 cm sollte es keinesfalls länger bzw. vorn höher sein!



Obi-Wan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> ich bin 1.73 und bin sehr unentschlossen welche Rahmengröße ich bei einem Uzzi VP oder SS 2010 nehmen soll.
> Ich hatte eine 2009er SX Trail in M, das mir von der Größe her sehr gut gelegen ist, da ich es eigentlich etwas kompakter mag.
> Hat vielleicht auch noch jemand die Erfahrung wie Uphill tauglich das neue SS ist oder ob die Hammerschmidt passt?
> ...


----------



## splatternick (10. April 2010)

Hallo!
Hab auch einen Uzzi VP Rahmen mit Air Dämpfer, den ich am aufbauen bin... ich möchte aber von Air auf Coil wechseln... sind die DHX4.0 Dämpfer auch speziell für den Rahmen abgestimmt oder kann man einfach einen kaufen?
Danke


----------



## DH_RYDA (10. April 2010)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Für 2010 hat FOX den DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer, der mit den UZZI VP´s ausgeliefert wird, speziell auf diesen Rahmen abgestimmt, damit er im mittleren Bereich nicht, wie vorher, durch den Federweg rauscht.
> (Aussage von FLO/Shocker)
> 
> Ich habe extra auf diesen Dämpfer gewartet, funktioniert super, braucht aber extrem viel Luftdruck in Hauptkammer und Piggy-Bag (finde ich jedenfalls)!
> ...



kann ich komplett bestötigen, bin auch in etwa gleich schwer. fahre 200psi im piggyback und 260 psi in der hauptkammer in der kurzen einstellung, d.h. viel geht da nicht mehr nach oben. trotzdem is das ansprechverhalten enzigartig!

@Spallternick
wenn du schon auf Stahlfeder wechseln willst, dann nimm ein ordentlichen dämpfer. der dhx 4.0 is ........
je nach budget Double Barrel, Vivid, Bos nur bitte keine DHX 4.0!


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. April 2010)

Ich fahre einen Bos Dämpfer im Uzzi Vp und kann nur sagen, dass sich der Hinterreifen am Boden festsaugt. Der Dämpfer ist auf den Rahmen abgestimmt und die Investition lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## haedillus malus (20. April 2010)

Jetzt ist es komplett!

Gewicht: Genau 15,9 Kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personaltrainer (29. April 2010)

haha schrieb:


> hix, der übergang zum sitzrohr ist anders, hix, oder ist das nur bei größe s so? so gefällts mir auf jeden fall deutlich besser, prost



Das liegt an der Größe das das Sitzrohr anders kommt.
Ist beim 951 genau so.


----------



## Personaltrainer (29. April 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Bos Dämpfer im Uzzi Vp und kann nur sagen, dass sich der Hinterreifen am Boden festsaugt. Der Dämpfer ist auf den Rahmen abgestimmt und die Investition lohnt sich wirklich!



Mit einem Fox Dämpfer und eventuell Akira Gold Tuning ist es ebenbürtig wenn nicht noch besser.
Und kost nicht so viel.


----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2010)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> 222 mm!
> 
> Ich habe testweise aber auch schon einen 241 mm Dämpfer gefahren, geht auch, Federweg 212 mm, Tretlagerhöhe 382 mm, Lenkwinkel 66,9 Grad mit FOX 40 Gabel und Drop-Outs in flachster Stellung.




Wie hast dus hingekriegt das die Performance stimmte?
Hab ebenfalls mal einen 240er Dämpfer eingebaut, funzt aber sehr schlecht....
Dämpfer: Fox VAN R mit 350er Feder
Normal fahr ich den DHX 4 mit 400er Feder....


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. April 2010)

@ Personaltrainer

Kenne leider den Unterschied nicht und kann dazu nichts sagen. Nur den Vergleich zum DHX4.0 Serie kenne ich. Da gibt es einen spürbaren Unterschied.  Wenn Du aber den Vergleich kennst und schon gefahren bist fällt Deine Entscheidung leicht.
Akira macht ja angeblich gute Arbeit!


----------



## Pilsner (5. Mai 2010)

16 kg


----------



## Fun Rider CH (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mein Beitrag - mein neues Uzzi...


----------



## Monster666 (7. Mai 2010)

Hier ist mal mein Uzzi.
selbstverständlich als Downhiller aufgebaut, wie sichs gehöhrt


----------



## Pilsner (7. Mai 2010)

und wie es sich gehört mit BigBetty auf nem Downhiller 

schöne Uzzi jedes auf seine Art !

meine Kefü (2KB) ist eine Shaman und fühlt sich wie ein blatt an !


----------



## ullertom (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir am Gardasee vom Flo ein Uzzi ausgeliehen (welches in der letzten Freeride war) und muß sagen das Ding geht echt gut!!!
wir sind damit (mein Kumpel hatte ein Pivot vom Flo) zum Monte Brione, bis zum Bunker, gefahren, bergauf echt geil trotz 2fach und 2,5er Reifen, bergab ein Traum, das Fahrwerk super,

alles an dem Bike war toll, hätte ich mir nicht vor kurzem beim Flo ein Ellsworth gekauft (Fotos im Album), würde er mir bestimmt jetzt beim Aufbau vom Uzzi behilflich sein, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden!!!

Nur zum vergleich:
Nachmittag`s "durften" wir Liteville fahren, ja eine 3/4 Stunde!!! mit dem 901er in der kürze der Zeit die Ponalle rauf, so eine s..... Kiste, ich dachte schon ich schaffe es gar nicht mehr, die Gurke war so träge mit den 2,4er MuddyMary, auch 2fach, aber irgenwie nicht mein Ding,
mein Kumpel hatte ein 301er, wir hatten getauscht, auch nicht viel besser, habe mich darauf gar nicht wohl gefühlt,

die Intense sind schon geile individuelle Bikes!!! das Uzzi absolut mein Favorit, mein Aufbau wäre mit 3fach, oder der neuen XO mit 2fach und 11/36er, mit 160mm FW und 2,4er Reifen, das Ganze um die 14kg!!!

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit den Bikes und lasst es ordentlich Krachen!!!

Tom


----------



## iRider (8. Mai 2010)

Pilsner schrieb:


> und wie es sich gehört mit BigBetty auf nem Downhiller



Und in der steilsten Einstellung für die G3 Ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robtopp (10. Juni 2010)

Liebe Uzzi-Gemeinde,

mein Uzzi=One-Bike-For-All-Projekt funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Hier ein Bild.



Mein Setup:
Totem Solo Air (mit stufenloser Absenkbarkeit dank Spanngurt)
Fox DHX Air
Avid Code
Blackspire ISCG KeFü 
Shimano XT-Kurbel, 2-fach, Bashguard
Enduro-Einsatz: LRS mit Crossmax SX und Fat Albert
Bikepark-/FR-Einsatz: LRS mit 729EX, Hopes und Maxxis Minion DH
G3-Dropouts in vorderster Bohrung, also kürzerer Radstand und steilere Sitz- und Lenkwinkel, um die Einauhöhe der Totem zu kompensieren und a bisserl mehr Druck auf die Pedale beim Klettern zu bekommen.

Es bedarf aber noch einem Feintuning bei der Kettenführung. Vielleicht habt Ihr ähnliche Probleme zu lösen gehabt und ein paar Tipps parat.

Die XT-Kurbel ist vorschriftsgemäß mit einem Spacer kettenblattseitig montiert. Trotzdem schleift die Kette am Backplate der KeFü in den drei niedrigsten Gängen. Auch bei den hohen Gängen und großem Kettenblatt rutscht die Kette auf der Phase (Abgeschrägung) der Zweifach-Rolle und kriegt immer eine leichte Biegung (Reibung, Akustik) drauf. 
Ideal wäre eigentlich ein weiterer Spacer zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und Kurbel antriebsseitig. Dann würde die Kettenlinie zur Stinger-KeFü passen - die Kurbel aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr montierbar sein.

Frage 1: Gibt es eine (leichte) Kurbel, die besser passt. Und/oder eine andere Kettenlinie zuläßt?
Frage 2: Andere 2-fach-KeFü?
Frage 3: Habe ich was übersehen?


Danke für Eure Unterstützung

Rob


----------



## lassereinböng (11. Juni 2010)

robtopp schrieb:


> XT-Kurbel ist vorschriftsgemäß mit einem Spacer kettenblattseitig montiert. Trotzdem schleift die Kette am Backplate der KeFü in den drei niedrigsten Gängen. Auch bei den hohen Gängen und großem Kettenblatt rutscht die Kette auf der Phase (Abgeschrägung) der Zweifach-Rolle und kriegt immer eine leichte Biegung (Reibung, Akustik) drauf.
> Ideal wäre eigentlich ein weiterer Spacer zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und Kurbel antriebsseitig. Dann würde die Kettenlinie zur Stinger-KeFü passen - die Kurbel aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr montierbar sein.
> 
> Frage 1: Gibt es eine (leichte) Kurbel, die besser passt. Und/oder eine andere Kettenlinie zuläßt?
> ...



Ich habe bei meiner XTR zwei spacer verbaut und vom größeren Gummiring der Stinger innen ca. 1 mm Gummi abgeschnitten.


----------



## Pilsner (12. Juni 2010)

RaceFaceAtlasFR 36/24/bash
shaman racing schaltbare 2 KB Kefü
funktioniert


----------



## Monster666 (12. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt mein fertiges UZZI DH Special Works Raw....

ohne Big Betty und in der mittleren Lochstellung am Hinterbau


----------



## swabian (17. Juni 2010)

Verkauft Niemand einen Uzzi Vp Rahmen in schwarz oder raw, Grösse M gebraucht?


----------



## Diaz (25. Juni 2010)

@robtopp 
wie schwer wenn man fragen darf ist die hübsche ??


----------



## robtopp (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,
wie auf dem Foto abgebildet, also mit Enduro-LRS, wiegt das Baby 15,6 gewogene kg.
Gewichtspotenzial wäre sicher noch da. Gabel und Bremse z.B. Die wurden von meinem Demo transplantiert und funktionieren einfach zu gut, als das ich sie hergeben möchte. Die neue Fox Talas mit 180mm oder die Lyrik würden ca. 500g weniger wiegen. 

Bergauf geht es ganz ordentlich. Letztens habe ich eine 1000Hm-Tour mit einigen fiesen 20%-Rampen ohne Probleme bergauf getreten. Bergab ist das Uzzi dann ein Traum. Der Hinterbau (luftgefedert) hat wahnsinnige Reserven und die Totem extrem steif und präzise. Sicher würde ein Stahldämpfer noch besser funktionieren. Ich fahre aber eher technische Trails und weniger im Park. Trotzdem werde ich es demnächst mal mit Stahldämpfer ausprobieren. 

Grüße
Rob


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. Juni 2010)

so mein Uzzi fürs Tourenfahren/Freeriden. Large Rahmen, Gewicht: 14,8 kilo (mit meinen Syncros Travers Pedalen 14,5 kilo). Besonderheiten:
WorksComponents Reducer Steuersatz 1,5°. Lenkwinkel ist so um die 65,7° in der mittleren position (Werks angaben sind mitt XXC2 also unte mit extern schale. dürfte in ziemlich genau1 grad flacher als normal sein. 
Manitou Evolver: da der DHX Air nicht schlecht ging, aber trotzdem zuwenig Einstellungen bot, hab ich gewechselt. Ein wahnsinniger performancegewinn, 
fahre 180 anstatt 260 psi (und trotzdem kein durchsacken wie beim DHX). zugleich relative viel LSC und wenig HSC (was sich beim DHX air nur in Kombination verstellen lässt und auch nur über den Luftdruck im Piggyback....
Fazit: leider ist der Evolver komplett unterbewertet. hatte ihn schon in meinem 6.6 und er hat auch da alle probleme mit dem Fox gelöst. meiner meinung nach der BESTE Luftdämpfer, kaufen tut ihn trotzdem kaum einer...


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Juni 2010)

schönes mopped


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (29. Juni 2010)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> Fazit: leider ist der Evolver komplett unterbewertet. hatte ihn schon in meinem 6.6 und er hat auch da alle probleme mit dem Fox gelöst. meiner meinung nach der BESTE Luftdämpfer, kaufen tut ihn trotzdem kaum einer...



Doch - ich kaufe die Dinger.
Hatte im Winter auch mal ein Uzzi zur Probe aber leider hat mit der Hinterbau gar nicht gefallen. War viel zu  bockig mit dem DHX Air und da ich keinen Vergleich hatte, habe ich das Bike auch nicht gekauft.

Ist aber schön zu hören das es mit dem ISX besser ist.
Das er viel weniger Druck braucht ist auch meine Erfahrung wobei er sehr soft anspricht und trotzdem nicht durchsackt. Musste meinen Fox auch immer mit 190psi fahren. Den ISX (ist nur ein 4er) pumpe ich auch 130 psi auf.

Bei den kleineren Rahmengrößen am Uzzi (M) könnte es aber eng werden mit den HS/LS Knöpfe oder?

Schönes Uzzi übrigens


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. Juni 2010)

ja, mit dem platz könnt es knapp werden und man kann ihn eigentlich nur so ein bauen, wie er bei mir drinnen ist (noch wie bei man anderen bikes).
fahre die luftkammer auf stufe 1 mit 50psi im piggyback, als minimal vorspannung der Intrinisic Dämpfung. beim dhx musst ich die hauptkammer viel zu hart fahren, sich der Manual fast gar nicht bewerkstelligen lässt. jetzt geht's fast zu leicht. spricht auf jeden stein an und sackt null durch und fühlt sicher wie ein Coil Dämpfer an. nebenbei passt er perfekt zur dämpfung der Fox, fahre die auch mit viel dämpfung und möglichst wenig druck. passt perfekt. 

für wirklich steile auffahren brauch ich aber unbedingt die 100mm einstellung, d.h. eine neue 2011 fox fällt für mich mit sicherheit weg....


----------



## robtopp (1. Juli 2010)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner XTR zwei spacer verbaut und vom größeren Gummiring der Stinger innen ca. 1 mm Gummi abgeschnitten.



Erstmal danke für die Tipps.

Nun habe ich endlich mal Zeit fürs Feintuning gefunden, aber auch noch zwei Fragen:

@lassereinböng
Ein 2,5mm Spacer zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und re. Lagerschale entspricht ja der Einbauanweisung Shimano. Heißt das, dass Du einen zweiten Spacer a 2,5mm dazu gelegt hast?
Dann reduziert sich die Gewindetiefe der rechten Lagerschale schon deutlich. Oder hat das XTR-Tretlager tiefere Lagerschalen. Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Hast Du ka eine Probleme mit geringerer Steifigkeit, Setzen, Flex?

@Pilsner:
Hat das Backplate Shaman-Kefü eine geringere Wandstärke als die Stinger (3mm)? 
Ist die Schraube zur Rolleneinstellung innen versenkt, sprich kann man die ganze Führung auch auf Höhe der unteren Schwinge drehen, ohne zu kollidieren?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Rob


----------



## Pilsner (1. Juli 2010)

ein bild sagt mehr als tausend worte 



musste etwas hand anlegen , aber jetzt ist es zwar eng aber passt , du kannst die kefü auch am umlenkhebel vorbei schieben ...
bei mir sitzt die rolle nun so direkt über dem hebel  , wünsche viel spass beim basteln !


----------



## robtopp (1. Juli 2010)

Habe ich mir fast gedacht. Vielen Dank fürs Bild!

Ein Kumpel hat die gleiche Lösung an seinem Tracer umgesetzt.
Das entschärft die Engstelle zum unteren Umlenkhebel und damit auch die Kollisionsgefahr einer zu weit unten wegstehenden Kettenführung. Neulich bin ich nämlich im Bereich Tretlager auf einen Felsen aufgesessen. Der Kontakt war relativ weit hinten und trotz Bashguard hat es die KeFü-Rolle nach oben und innen Richtung Umlenkhebel gedrückt und das Plate verformt. War wieder ein teurer Ausflug am Wochenende. 

Mein zweites Problem ist die Kettenlinie. Da hat Intense wohl einen faulen Kompromis wegen der Option 135mm- oder 150mm-Hinterachse gemacht. 
Ideal wäre ein superdünnes Backplate der KeFü, damit man auch "normale" Kurbeln montieren kann. Die Atlas FR würde das Problem wohl lösen, kostet mich aber auch wieder 150g mehr als eine XT. Vom Kaufpreis ganz zu schweigen... andererseits gibt es die auch in recht geilen Farben ....

a bikers work is never done....


----------



## robtopp (1. Juli 2010)

Gilt dein Vergleich für den "Uzzi"-spezifizierten DHX-Air oder einen normalen DHX-Air?





DH_RYDA schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 190420
> 
> so mein Uzzi fürs Tourenfahren/Freeriden. Large Rahmen, Gewicht: 14,8 kilo (mit meinen Syncros Travers Pedalen 14,5 kilo). Besonderheiten:
> WorksComponents Reducer Steuersatz 1,5°. Lenkwinkel ist so um die 65,7° in der mittleren position (Werks angaben sind mitt XXC2 also unte mit extern schale. dürfte in ziemlich genau1 grad flacher als normal sein.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (2. Juli 2010)

gilt für die custom-valved DHX air, welcher ursprünglich mit dem Rahmen gekommen ist...


----------



## Pilsner (2. Juli 2010)

mein uzzi vp hat 135 ausfallenden (standart)


----------



## haedillus malus (3. Juli 2010)

Weiss zufällig jemand, ob ein *MANITOU EVOLVER ISX-6 Dämpfer *(also mit LS/HS Einstellern, welche den Durchmesser vergrößern) in einen *UZZI VP Rahmen in Größe M* passt?

Habe da so meine Bedenken!

Für Infos vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## stylehead (3. Juli 2010)

Ganze 3 Posts über dir hat jemand das Rad vom DH_RYDA zitiert. Da sind, vorsichtig geschätzt, noch 15-20mm zum Oberrohr...
Der Evolver braucht eigentlich nicht mehr Platz als jeder andere Dämpfer mit Piggy.


----------



## haedillus malus (4. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info, den Beitrag hatte ich natürlich gesehen.

DH_RYDA fährt jedoch einen Rahmen in Größe L, ich dachte, da sei schon deutlich mehr Platz.

Daher bezog sich meine Frage auf einen Rahmen in Größe M.



stylehead schrieb:


> Ganze 3 Posts über dir hat jemand das Rad vom DH_RYDA zitiert. Da sind, vorsichtig geschätzt, noch 15-20mm zum Oberrohr...
> Der Evolver braucht eigentlich nicht mehr Platz als jeder andere Dämpfer mit Piggy.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (4. Juli 2010)

Paßt rein, auch wenn er ganz einfedert.

@DH RYDA ist der Evolver tuned by Akira & co. oder original aus´m Laden?

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich ihn tunen lassen soll.


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir das 2010´ner Uzzi VP gegen mein Slayer SXC zu tauschen.
Davor hätte ich allerdings noch ein paar Fragen bzg. der Tauglichkeit für mein Einsatzgebiet.

Ich zähl mal auf was ich so fahr:
- Verblockte + technische aber auch schnelle Trails bis zu 50km
- Leichte Trails - dafür aber längere Touren bis zu 70km
- selten auch einfach mal Asphalt/Erkundungstouren um neue Trails zu finden die dann auch mal länger gehen 
- Bikepark 
- Megavalanche 2011 

All das ist mit meinem Slayer kein Problem (bis auf Megavalanche), allerdings fehlen mir manchmal die Reserven und die Agilität des Hinterbaus. 
Aufbauen würde ich das Uzzi mit meinem vorhandenen LRS aus dem Slayer (DT 5.1, Hope ProII, Sapim CX-Ray = 1750g ~ + Ardent / Muddy Marry und BB je nach Einsatz) und den tollen Cleg-Bremsen.
Als Federelemente hatte ich hinten Stahl (da hab ich noch keine Idee, welchen, wenn nicht allzu teuer + schwer (?) vlt. nen CaneCreek) und vorne eine RS Lyrik/Totem oder an eine 36ger Fox mit Luft gedacht.
Hätte gern die 15 vor dem Komma! (Laut mtbr kein Problem)

Meint ihr das Bike passt zu meinem Einsatzbereich? 

Gruß Robin


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juli 2010)

jepp mMn wirds passen.
das uzzi ist für mich die eierlegende wollmilchsau unter den fullies.
quasi das chameleon in dem bereich.
schlag zu.


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juli 2010)

Alles klar! Werde trotzdem mal ne Probefahrt machen. 

Und noch was, für 2011 gibt es neue Decals fürs Uzzi und wieder Sonderfarben! Yeah! 

Meins wird dann wohl ein Team-Grünes.


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Juli 2010)

fahre einen Standart Evolver ISX 6 (Einbaulänge wären 222m x70mm Hub).
Buchsenbreite ist glaub ich 41mm und 24mm (bei 12mm innendurchmesser).
Ein tuning kommt für mich noch nicht in frage, da der dämpfer so schon sehr gut geht und ich sicher noch nicht alles herausgeholt habe...

weiter sollte der dämpfer ohneweiters in einen Mediumrahmen passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Juli 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Alles klar! Werde trotzdem mal ne Probefahrt machen.
> 
> Und noch was, für 2011 gibt es neue Decals fürs Uzzi und wieder Sonderfarben! Yeah!
> 
> Meins wird dann wohl ein Team-Grünes.



wo hastn das her? gibts da einen link? die decals gefallen mir nämlich nicht gar so gut am Uzzi...


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juli 2010)

Direkt von Flo!

"Hallo Robin,
sonderfarben werden wir auf jeden fall wieder machen. Aufpreise werden ca. 300euro VK sein und kannst du gern über deinen Händler bei uns Ordern.
Das uzzi wird sich für 2011 nicht ändern und bekommt lediglich ein neues Decal set. Da die Decals allerdings auf Lack sind kannst du das jederzeit ändern.
Grüße,
FLO"


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Juli 2010)

Btw,
Uzzi VP ist bestellt. Schwarz | Größe M. | RC4

Hoff das es nächste Woche da ist!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Juli 2010)

krasse-banny911 schrieb:


> Paßt rein, auch wenn er ganz einfedert.
> 
> @DH RYDA ist der Evolver tuned by Akira & co. oder original aus´m Laden?
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich ihn tunen lassen soll.



Hi Leute,

Bin zufällig hier über den Thread gestolpert und wollte gleich mal eine kleine Erfahrung bezüglich eines getuntem Akira Evolver ISX6 posten.

Bin insgesamt schon 3 verschiedene Evolver in meinen Bikes gefahren und in Deco´s Bike den vierten. Die 2 ersten von mir und der von Deco waren alle ungetunt und haben ihre Sache schon sehr ordentlich gemacht, kennt ihr ja selber.

Zuletzt bin ich an einen von Akira getunten (V22 Tuning) Evolver ran gekommen. Dieser war zwar nicht auf mein Bike abgestimmt, doch er ging trotzdem um einiges besser als die anderen 3!
Gerade das Losbrechmoment kommt einem Stahlfederdämpfer nahe, man glaubts kaum! Während die anderen 3 ungetunten Evolver alle ein gewisses Losbrechmoment hatten und man sie erst bewegen konnte, wenn man sich ordentlich aufs Bike gelehnt hat (wie man es von anderen Luftdämpfern her kennt), konnte man mit dem Akira Evolver das Heck des Bikes einfach fallen lassen und der Dämpfer hat bereits ab da an gefedert, nicht ganz so wie ein Coil Dämpfer aber immerhin .

Ich würde das auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlen. Muss ja nicht gleich das teuerste Tuning sein, aber zumindest könnte man sich mal mit Christopher unterhalten, ob das "Losbrechmoment" schon bei den günstigeren Tunings verringert wird...


----------



## cliomare (13. Juli 2010)

1. Fahrt irgendwer das Uzzi mit Hammerschmidt oder weiß zumindest jemand, wie das funktioniert?
2. Hat das Uzzi jetzt einen 135er oder einen 150er Hinterbau?
3. Sind für 2011 Neuerungen geplant? Also abwarten oder kann man bedenkenlos auch jetzt bestellen?

Grüße


----------



## petitrouge (13. Juli 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> 3. Sind für 2011 Neuerungen geplant? Also abwarten oder kann man bedenkenlos auch jetzt bestellen?
> 
> Grüße



Ggf wäre auch ein Blick in den Bikemarkt für Dich etwas wert, derzeit 2 Stück dort drinnen......wäre ich derzeit nicht so blank.......

Grüsse Jens


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juli 2010)

uzzi und hammerschmdt funzt.
hinterbau ist dank auswechselbarer dropouts wählbar.
für 2011 sollen wohl - angeblich - nur neue decals rauskommen.


----------



## cliomare (14. Juli 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> uzzi und hammerschmdt funzt.
> hinterbau ist dank auswechselbarer dropouts wählbar.
> für 2011 sollen wohl - angeblich - nur neue decals rauskommen.



danke!


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Juli 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> uzzi und hammerschmdt funzt.
> hinterbau ist dank auswechselbarer dropouts wählbar.
> für 2011 sollen wohl - angeblich - nur neue decals rauskommen.



Ist von Flo bestätigt! 
Denk das die Decals in Richtung SS² gehen werden - aber das is jetzt nur spekuliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juli 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> danke!



rechnung kommt


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juli 2010)

Was mich noch intressieren würde BachMaya warum du dein Uzzi verkaufst?
Einfach Lust auf was neues oder?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Juli 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Was mich noch intressieren würde BachMaya warum du dein Uzzi verkaufst?
> Einfach Lust auf was neues oder?



korräääääägd...


----------



## Trailhunter75 (18. Juli 2010)

Intense Uzzi in CRC blue


----------



## LautSprecher (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand zufällig eine XT-Kurbel verbaut und kann mir sagen wieviel Spacer er pro Seite reingebaut hat?

Robin


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Tretlagergehäuse 68mm breit ist, dann solltest du rechts 2 und links einen Spacer montieren, falls ein EType Umwerfer oder eine Kefü mit Innenlagerklemmung hinzu kommt, lässt du einen Spacer weg.

Bei 73mm Tretlagergehäuse nur rechts einen Spacer, ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robtopp (25. Juli 2010)

Spannend wird es, wenn Du die XT-Kurbel zusammen mit einer schaltbaren Kettenführung verwenden möchtest. 
Ich habe es bei mir jetzt mit einer Race Face SixC-Kurbel gelöst. Bei der kannst Du die normale Kettenlinie von 50mm plusminus 1mm einstellen. Vorher hatte ich es mit einer XT-Kurbel probiert. Bei vorschriftsmäßiger Montage (Uzzi hat 73mm Tretlagerbreite -> 1 Spacer rechts bei ISCG-Kefü) schleifte die Kette am KeFü-Arm (Blackspire Stinger). Ein zusätzlicher Spacer (+2,5mm) rechts schaffte genügend Abstand. Allerdings verlierst Du dann genau diese 2,5mm Kurbelklemmlänge links. Das ist dann schon ein bisschen riskant, wenn Du damit nicht nur XC fährst, sondern auch mal ein bisschen Schwerkraft auf die Pedale übertragen möchtest .   
Vielleicht wäre ein Spacer mit nur 1mm ein guter Kompromiss. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es die so gibt.


----------



## LautSprecher (25. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Innenlager ist drin + Kettenführung!
Fehlt nur noch der Steuersatz der am Freitag kommen sollte


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Juli 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost hab aber noch ne Frage.
Brauch ich für 135x10 auch die silbernen Distanzhüllen die ins Ausfallende kommen? Die waren bei mir nämlich nicht dabei.

Robin


----------



## Pilsner (26. Juli 2010)

Ja !


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Juli 2010)

Waren doch dabei, nur übersehen weil hier alles voller Teile/Schrauben liegt.
Ist egal wie man die einbaut?


----------



## Pilsner (26. Juli 2010)

nicht egal , aber geht eigentlich nur richtig , schau es dir an erklärt sich von selbst !


----------



## LautSprecher (29. Juli 2010)

Hast Recht! 
Schaltzüge + Kette + neuer Lenker/Vorbau + Sattelstütze haben leider ne Lieferverzögerung.
Denk aber dass das Zeug bis nächste Woche kommen sollte, hoff ich doch.  
Will endlich wieder aufs Bike, bin richtig gespannt auf die erste Fahrt. 

Hier mal der Zwischenstand:


----------



## LautSprecher (3. August 2010)

Hallo,
habt ihr vielleicht Bilder wie ihr eure Schaltzüge befestigt habt? Würde mir ziemlich helfen.

Robin


----------



## bachmayeah (3. August 2010)

versucht mal am rahmen entlang.. da sind so vorrichtungen, in denen die man dann einklemmen kann


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. August 2010)

wieder typisch Robin...  wärst doch lieber beim Slayer geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (4. August 2010)

Blabla, leider klemmt da nix. Die Züge rutschen durch, bzw die Endkappen rutschen durch, ist ja nich so das ich das erste mal Züge verlege.


----------



## lassereinböng (4. August 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Blabla, leider klemmt da nix. Die Züge rutschen durch, bzw die Endkappen rutschen durch...





endkappen? die züge werden durchgehend verlegt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. August 2010)

...anscheinend ja schon


----------



## LautSprecher (4. August 2010)

....Hät ich auch wieder selber drauf kommen können.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (5. August 2010)

Wobei es ja nicht so ist, als hättest Du zum ersten Mal Züge verlegt


----------



## FloriLori (10. August 2010)

hey im Bikemarkt lacht mich immer noch ein Uzzi in Größe m an. Kann mir einer sagen was für eine Rahmengröße ich mit meinen 1,90m brauche?
Freu mich über Antworten 
Gruß Floh


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. August 2010)

Brauchst L!


----------



## FloriLori (10. August 2010)

Ja hatte ich befürchtet, will mir nicht jemand seins verkaufen ^^in L


----------



## ibislover (12. August 2010)

Flohjob schrieb:


> ...will mir nicht jemand seins verkaufen ^^in L


--> bachmayeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (12. August 2010)

wäre eine idee


----------



## Pilsner (30. August 2010)




----------



## LautSprecher (2. September 2010)

Schönes Bild.
Hab jetzt noch ein Problem.
Und zwar schleift die Kette am Umwerfer, genauer unten am Leitblech und an der Seite.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## bachmayeah (2. September 2010)

draufsetzen  wenn du fährst --> sag --> kein schleifen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. September 2010)

ne möglichkeit lieber robin wäre auch einstellen


----------



## bachmayeah (3. September 2010)

das ist aber uzzi typisch und geht nicht anders. zumindest nicht bei 3 kb´s vorne. habsch auch im amiforum iwo gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (3. September 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ne möglichkeit lieber robin wäre auch einstellen



Könnte ich tun, hab ich aber schon.

Und Bachmayeah hatte Recht, beim draufsetzen schleift die Kette zwar immernoch an der Seite ist aber verschmerzbar und wird durch die KeFü übertönt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2010)

Eurobike 2010
Decals gefallen mir jetzt nicht wirklich


----------



## bachmayeah (3. September 2010)

oh junge! der, der die decals entwirft sollte direkt entlassen werden.
wieso bleiben diese nicht pro rahmen - egal welches "baujahr" - gleich.
Meine stimme für corporate identity decals!


----------



## DH_RYDA (3. September 2010)

holy shit, der Kit is ja GRAUENHAFT!!! hab mir gedacht, dass ein neuer Stickerkit kommt kommt, der das Uzzi optisch den restlich Bikes anpassen soll (eher so 951 style sticker oder so) und jetzt das.....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5838594&page=10&highlight=uzzi+album 
das blau mit dem 951 sticker kit sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2010)

is nach meinen augen zu viel "gepimpt"


----------



## bachmayeah (3. September 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Könnte ich tun, hab ich aber schon.
> 
> Und Bachmayeah hatte Recht, beim draufsetzen schleift die Kette zwar immernoch an der Seite ist aber verschmerzbar und wird durch die KeFü übertönt.


Seitlich sollte aber nichts schleifen.tuts auch bei mir nicht. Hab aber 3 fach..


----------



## LautSprecher (6. September 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Seitlich sollte aber nichts schleifen.tuts auch bei mir nicht. Hab aber 3 fach..



Ich auch! Was hast du den für nen Umwerfer? Ich hab nen Shimano XT 770 TS.


----------



## Padolomeus (8. September 2010)

Frage an die Uzzi-Selbstaufbauer:

150mm oder 135 mm Hinterbau bezieht sich auf die Achsenbreite, oder? Gibt es denn 150mm Hinterradnaben, bzw. was fährt man denn da?
ich habe von einigen gelesen, die mit X12 Schraubachsen fahren. Ist es denn nicht auch möglich - passende Nabe vorrausgesetzt - mit einer Maxl-Lite 20mm zu fahren?

Danke für die Antworten,
pado


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. September 2010)

Ich glaube Du schmeißt hier einiges durcheinander. X-12 ist eine 12 mm Steckachse, von Syntace entwickelt. Hierfür benötigst Du eine Einbaubreite von 142 mm. Einige Hersteller bieten entsprechende Naben an, Intense verfügt aber nicht über den X-12 Standard. Maxl Lite und 20 mm gehören an das Vorderrad, es gibt keine Steckachse für hinten mit 20 mm. 

Dann kannst Du hinten 150 mm Einbaubreite oder 135 mm Einbaubreite Naben fahren, je nach  Dropouts.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Monster666 (8. September 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> es gibt keine Steckachse für hinten mit 20 mm.
> .



Das kommt noch, Fulcrum (Red Fire) haben den ersten LRS mit hinten 20mm Nabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padolomeus (10. September 2010)

Oh, ok. Danke für die Antworten. Bleibt mir allerdings immer noch offen: wozu zwei Hinterbau-Drop-out-Breiten? Vorteile?


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. September 2010)

Zum einen kannst Du damit einen bereits vorhandenen Laufradsatz weiter benutzen. Zweiter Vorteil ist bei einem 150er Hinterbau die erhöhte Steifigkeit, dafür ist dieser zumeist etwas schwerer. Die Kettenlinie dürfte bei 150er Hinterbau auch wohl nur optimal bei einem Kettenblatt vorne sein. Letztlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und des Einsatzgebiets.


----------



## bachmayeah (11. September 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ich auch! Was hast du den für nen Umwerfer? Ich hab nen Shimano XT 770 TS.



kein plan wie die genaue bezeichnung ist. xtr. passt & schleift nicht wenn in benutzung..


----------



## LautSprecher (11. September 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> kein plan wie die genaue bezeichnung ist. xtr. passt & schleift nicht wenn in benutzung..



Kann man eigentlich ein 135mm HR in ein 150mm Hinterbau reinquetschen? 
Habe langsam das Gefühl das ich ein 150mm G3 Dropout habe (hab aber eig. 135mm bestellt) und das deswegen die Kettenlinie überhaupt nicht stimmt, Steckachse lässt sich auch nicht anziehen, ist immer noch ein wenig Spiel vorhanden. Kette ist sogar gerissen! (nicht an der Niete oO)


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. September 2010)

Da musst Du ja nichts quetschen, weil 135 logischerweise kleiner als 150 ist. Ausmessen dürfte schnell Gewissheit bringen!


----------



## dantist (11. September 2010)

@lautsprecher: Versuch mal mit den Unterlagscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Ausfallende zu "spielen" also diese anders zu platzieren, evtl. könnte das der Grund sein, dass dein Rad nicht richtig passt. 
Aber eben, ausmessen sollte dir Gewissheit bringen was für Ausfallender du hast. 

Hier sind die beiden Dropouts ersichtlich: 

150 mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intense-Cycles-...Accessories&hash=item439c2afcd1#ht_1867wt_913








135 mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intense-Cycles-...Accessories&hash=item35a5be481c#ht_1882wt_913






Das rechte Ausfallende wo der Umwerfer drangeschraubt wird unterscheidet sich deutlich in der 135 und 150 Version: Bei der 150 Version ist das Dropout überall gleich dick und bei der 135er Version sieht man deutlich dass sich das Dropout im Bereich wo es am Hinterbau angeschraubt wird verjüngt. (Jeweils das recht Dropout bei den beiden Bildern.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. September 2010)

evtl. ausmessen?


----------



## lassereinböng (13. September 2010)

Wie macht sich denn der DHX Air im Uzzi?
Ist der ab Werk auf das Uzzi abgestimmt oder kann man problemlos jeden handelsüblichen nehmen?


----------



## LautSprecher (13. September 2010)

Also meine Ausfaller sind 135mm. Trotzdem komisch das die 135x12mm Achse nicht richtig passt und Spiel hat, ist sogar zu wenig zum ausspacern (ist irgendwie eh ein dummer Kompromiss, fÃ¼r 2000â¬ erwarte ich schon nen bisschen mehr...). Ich probiers jetzt noch mit dem 10mm Achsumbaukit, vlt. passt die 10mm Achse besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (13. September 2010)

Wie bringst du eine 12 mm Achse in einen 10 mm Hinterbau? Geht das überhaupt?

Beim Uzzi Rahmen sind Spacer dabei, die du für den Einbau des Hinterrades verwenden musst. Hast du diese Spacer bei deinem Rahmen?


----------



## LautSprecher (13. September 2010)

Ich hab die 12mm Spacer genohmen  .


----------



## dantist (13. September 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ich hab die 12mm Spacer genohmen  .



Alles klar, ich bin jetzt ruhig


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. September 2010)

robin was erwartest du von 2000â¬? Dasn MainzelmÃ¤nnchen dir das Bike aufbaut?

@dantist


----------



## Pilsner (15. September 2010)




----------



## haha (16. September 2010)

bikes and beer, so muss das sein  
geiles uzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (16. September 2010)

Hat jemand von euch ein Uzzi in small und kann mit 160mm Gabel die Überstandshöhe messen? Danke!


----------



## LautSprecher (28. September 2010)

Danke für euren Spot. Hät ich mehr erwartet.
Bike ist aber auch ohne eure Hilfe fertig geworden, war am Ende ein falsch rum eingebautes Lager in der Nabe.



> Wie bringst du eine 12 mm Achse in einen 10 mm Hinterbau? Geht das überhaupt?


Jap. In den Hinterbau vom Uzzi passen auch 12mm Achsen, h3h3.


----------



## blaubaer (29. September 2010)

mal eine Frage an die Uzzi Fahrer mit DHX *Air* Dämpfer ; welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer, 222mm oder 216mm ? 
Danke schonmal...


----------



## bachmayeah (29. September 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mal eine Frage an die Uzzi Fahrer mit DHX *Air* Dämpfer ; welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer, 222mm oder 216mm ?
> Danke schonmal...



die gleiche wie sein coil pendant, bloß hat der dhx air dabei weniger hub, somit das uzzi nicht 180 sondern ~ 160mm travel


----------



## blaubaer (30. September 2010)

Danke, 
also doch, i`wo zu bgeinn des "freds" ist es etwas verwirrend...


----------



## evil_rider (2. Oktober 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Das kommt noch, Fulcrum (Red Fire) haben den ersten LRS mit hinten 20mm Nabe...



pffft... 20mm achsen hinten gabs schon vor 10 jahren... selbst die "alten" turner DHR rahmen haben noch 20mm aufnahmen und wurden nur mit 12mm adapter geliefert... aber total sinnbefreit, da die lager entsprechend flach bauen müssen damit das alls unter die discaufnahme passt und in freilauf ebenso.


----------



## geosnow (5. Oktober 2010)

Frage: Ich kaufe mir ein Uzzi in Grösse small, aber ich weiss nicht, welche Gabel oder Dämpfer ich nehmen soll.

Dämpfer:
DHX 4.0 Coil
DHX 5.0 Air
CCDB Ti

Gabel:
Fox 40 Fit RC2
Fox 36 VAN 180
Fox 36 VAN 160
Fox 36 Talas 180

Welche Kombination ist dann auch wirklich gut, oder geht gar nicht. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Oktober 2010)

Je nach Einsatzbereich.
Als Freerider eindeutig purer Stahl! (CCDB + Van 180 bzw. ne Marzocchi)

Als Enduro nen DHX Air + Talas 160mm .


----------



## geosnow (6. Oktober 2010)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Je nach Einsatzbereich.
> Als Freerider eindeutig purer Stahl! (CCDB + Van 180 bzw. ne Marzocchi)



Ich werde das Uzzi als Freerider benützen.  Für den AM/Enduro-Einsatz habe ich ein Spicy 516 mit RP23 und 36 Talas R. 

Die Gabel ist nun definitiv eine '11 Van 180 RC2 Fit. Aber welchen Dämpfer soll ich nehmen? Der CCDB mit Ti ist doch eher teuer und ich kenne dessen Vorteile. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich als Anfänger den CCDB richtig einstellen kann. Ich denke, der DHX 4.0 ist einfacher einzustellen. Einige Stimmen hier im Forum finden den DHX 4.0 mit einem VVP Hinterbau jedoch fragwürdig.

Danke für euer Hilfe.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> IIch bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich als Anfänger den CCDB richtig einstellen kann.




musst es ja niemandem erzählen wenn du ihn am anfang nicht richtig eingestellt hast 
denn, man lernt immer wieder dazu  nur so wird man besser...

wenn der Preis stimmt nimm den CCDB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (6. Oktober 2010)

Der Aufpreis im Vergleich zum "Ridebook" is lächerlich.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis im Vergleich zum "Ridebook" is lächerlich.




in dem fall auch aus der Schweiz ? 

wieviel beträgt denn der aufpreis ? 

bin i`wie auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig welchen dämpfer ich will ? weiss aber noch nicht mal die aufpreise


----------



## geosnow (6. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wieviel beträgt denn der aufpreis ?



CHF300

Yep, auch aus der Schweiz. Der Retailpreis des CCDB im Ridebook ist um die CHF1500. Aber anscheinend hat der Importeur alle Intensepreise mit oder ohne CCDB um 15% gesenkt und somit ist der Aufpreis zum CCDB auch nicht mehr so viel.  

Ich will den Rahmen aber sofort und kauf ihn nun im Amerika. Garantie hin oder her, der Rahmen wird schon halten.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Oktober 2010)

hättest den rahmen doch auch bei mir kaufen können 
zumindest der dhx air geht im uzzi sahnemäßig.. 
ein echt jutes bike und recht vielseitig - je nach aufbau.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)

warum kein van rc?


----------



## geosnow (6. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hättest den rahmen doch auch bei mir kaufen können
> zumindest der dhx air geht im uzzi sahnemäßig..



in small  .


----------



## geosnow (6. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> warum kein van rc?



gibts nicht für den selben Aufpreis. Intense selber bietet DHX 4.0, DHX 5.0 AIR und CCDB als Option an. Alle anderen Optionen bietet der Händler an und kostet in der Regel mehr.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Oktober 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> in small  .



ne flex zum "trimmen" würd ich beilegen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)

Achso du meintest das in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen, hab dann wohl was überlesen. Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (6. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Achso du meintest das in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen, hab dann wohl was überlesen. Sorry!



NP. Wie ist denn der DHX RC4 im Vergleich zum CCDB?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)

Finds bloß schade das gerade eine amerikanische Firma keinen Elka in Verbindung mit nem Rahmen anbietet.


----------



## agrohardtail (15. Oktober 2010)

die amis mögen die kanadier halt nicht


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. Oktober 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> NP. Wie ist denn der DHX RC4 im Vergleich zum CCDB?



-günstiger
-technisch minderwertiger
-kleineres Einstellungsspektrum
-grau blau statt schwarz gold


----------



## geosnow (15. Oktober 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> -günstiger



Der CCDB-Aufpreis zum DHX 4.0 ist bei Intense nicht so hoch. 



pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> -technisch minderwertiger


 Aha.


pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> -kleineres Einstellungsspektrum


 Okay.


pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> -grau blau statt schwarz gold


Passt besser zur Fox Kashima Gabel.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (15. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> warum kein van rc?



Stimmt wie siehts mit dieser Alternative aus - 

spricht eigentlich etwas gewichtiges dagegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (16. Oktober 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hättest den rahmen doch auch bei mir kaufen können
> zumindest der dhx air geht im uzzi sahnemäßig..
> ein echt jutes bike und recht vielseitig - je nach aufbau.



ohje, gerade von dir hätte ich mehr erwartet... da der uzzi im mittleren teil degressiv ist, sackt der DHX air leider sowas von durch... klar, fühlt sich toll plüschig an, aber ist leider nur ne technische mogelpackung.



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> warum kein van rc?



weil er keine druckstufe hat die des namens würdig ist.



geosnow schrieb:


> NP. Wie ist denn der DHX RC4 im Vergleich zum CCDB?



mieserable druckstufe(wie alle DHX dämpfer), einstellspektrum in einem nicht praxisgerechten rahmen, verarbeitung teilweise schlecht(gusskanten), für die leistung ein unangemessener preis.

aus technischer und verarbeitungssicht dürfte nen RC4 nicht mehr als nen vivid 5.1 kosten.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ohje, gerade von dir hätte ich mehr erwartet... da der uzzi im mittleren teil degressiv ist, sackt der DHX air leider sowas von durch... klar, fühlt sich toll plüschig an, aber ist leider nur ne technische mogelpackung.


gerade von dir habe ich generell bzgl. fox nichts anderes erwartet  
ich steh zu meiner aussage...erstrecht auf dem weg zur eisdiele bei fetten bordsteindrops 
spass bei seite: würde bei meinen einsatzzwecken nichts anderes im uzzi nehmen


----------



## blaubaer (16. Oktober 2010)

was wäre denn dein vorschlag @evil ? 
stahldämpfer ?? 
und Luft ??? da  such ich ev. noch was 

wie sieht es mit dem Manitou Evolver ISX aus ?


----------



## agrohardtail (16. Oktober 2010)

warum denkt keiner mal an nen vivid air


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2010)

weils keiner braucht 



> weil er keine druckstufe hat die des namens würdig ist.



aha? Seit wann braucht man inem FR Bike Highspeed Druckstufe? Könnt euch ruhig die teuren Teile kaufen, hab ich nichts dagegen aber es sollte dem Einsatzbereich entsprechen.


----------



## geosnow (16. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> weils keiner braucht
> 
> 
> 
> aha? Seit wann braucht man inem FR Bike Highspeed Druckstufe? Könnt euch ruhig die teuren Teile kaufen, hab ich nichts dagegen aber es sollte dem Einsatzbereich entsprechen.



Für 220eur Aufpreis zum DHX 4.0 bekomm ich den CCBD. Geil ist, dass ich dabei die Technik des Dämpfers kennen lerne. Zudem sind fast alle Schweizer Strecken bis auf ein zwei WC DH Strecken mit 180/190 Federweg gut fahrbar. Kommt natürlich auch auf Fahrkönnen an.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2010)

Egal ob Fox, Marzocchi, Cane Creek, BOS, Elka, Rock Shox sie kochen alle mit dem gleichen Wasser... ja sowas kommt aus meinem Munde obwohl ich Fox vor jedem anderen Hersteller vorziehe. Aber wie du schon sagtest "kommt natürlich ach auf Fahrkönnen an" Technik/Parts icht nicht alles!


----------



## evil_rider (16. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> weils keiner braucht
> 
> 
> 
> aha? Seit wann braucht man inem FR Bike Highspeed Druckstufe? Könnt euch ruhig die teuren Teile kaufen, hab ich nichts dagegen aber es sollte dem Einsatzbereich entsprechen.




geht nicht um die highspeed druckstufe, sondern das die fox dämpfer generell in jeder art von druckstufe massiv unterdämpft sind, gerade im mittleren bereich... was glaubst warum die dinger so toll plüschig sind?! 

zum ISX 6 --> bester luftdämpfer am markt, der vivid muss erst noch zeigen was er kann... wenn er aber so gut wie sein stahlbruder ist, macht man damit sicherlich nix falsch!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2010)

aaaaaaaahja!


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal eine Frage an die Stahlfederfahrer:

Welche Federhärte braucht man in dem Rahmen (Fox dämpfer)

Wiege selbst 75-80 Kg ohne Ausrüstung - einsatzbereich Enduro/Freeride


Sufu hat leider nix gebracht und der Spring rate calculator gibt so etwa 400LBS an was mir etwas weich vorkommt - deshalb hier nochmal die Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (17. Oktober 2010)

550lbs würd ich dir empfehlen.
Ich wiege 70kg ausgerüstet, und hatte ne 400lbs drin, viel zu weich => SAG lag bei ca. 50%.....


----------



## evil_rider (17. Oktober 2010)

wo wir beim problem der VPP hinterbauten wären, sie werden erst degressiv, dadurch sacken sie extrem ein AUCH!! bei passender federhärte... weil die ganzen kalkulatoren die durchschnittliche übersetzung als maßstab nehmen... aber die VPP geschichten fangen meist bei 2.5 an, sacken bis auf über 3 durch um dann wieder auf irgendwas um die 2 hoch zugehen.

das macht ne abstimmung natürlich nicht einfacher, aber 550 wird definitiv viel zu hart sein um 100% federwegs ausnutzung zu erreichen ohne das man 3m ins flat klatscht.

btw. fahre am vpx eine 400er feder bei 80kg naggisch, 40% sag, passt wunderbar!


----------



## Monster666 (17. Oktober 2010)

das Uzzi hat VPP2, das ist etwas anders!


----------



## Pilsner (17. Oktober 2010)

ich 80kg uzzi vp mit 550lbs 

meine erfahungswerte :
550 = perfect für enduro touren !
500 = freeriding

unter 500 würde ich nur mit 70-75 kg oder weniger als sinnvoll erachten.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Oktober 2010)

so hier mal mein Rohmaterial im aufbau...


----------



## haedillus malus (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre mit *90-92 Kg Fahrergewicht (brutto incl. Rucksack)* im *DHX 4.0 Coil *eine *Diverse-Suspension Titanfeder 500 lbs*, welche sogar eigentlich zu lang ist, kommt aus einem 241 mm Dämpfer, ist mit einem flacher bauenden Manitou Federteller "reingequetscht"!

Vorspannung 0-1 Umdrehung
Piggy-Bag: 13-15 bar
SAG: optimale ca. 35 %

Beim reinen "Runter-Brettern" reicht mir sogar teilweise meine 450er Diverse-Titanfeder, ebenfalls zu lang aus 241 mm Dämpfer, diese passt so gerade mit dem Original-Federteller ´rein.

Ich meine aber, die Federn wären etwas härte, als angegeben, ist aber ein rein subjektiver Eindruck.

Daneben habe ich sogar noch den Trennkolben im Piggy-Bag von ca. 34,5 mm auf ca. 38,5 mm gesetzt (also: weniger Öl, mehr Luft, Dämpfer wird linearer), da ich wegen der hohen Endprogression des UZZI-Rahmens den Federweg selbst beim ca. 1 Meter-Drop ins Flat nicht ausnutzen konnte, fehlten so an die 20 mm Hub.

Bin allerdings kein Extremfreerider, Drop-König oder Bike-Park-Fahrer, die Hardcorer unter euch werden sicherlich die hohe Endprogression der UZZI VP Rahmens zu schätzen wissen.

(Leider reicht meine Fahrtechnik nicht aus, ich arbeite d´ran!)

Die Probleme mit zuviel SAG wegen zunächst extrem degressiver Anlenkung habe ich wesentlich stärker mit meinem *DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer *(von INTENSE angeblich speziell für das UZZI VP abgestimmt).

Hier muss ich schon mit gut 40 % SAG fahren, ansonsten geht er aber für einen Air-Dämpfer sensationell, absolut kein Losbrechmoment.

Die Sache mit dem Trennkolben habe dort ebenfalls durchgezogen (von ca. 36 mm auf ca. 39 mm) sowie statt 10er Öl - 7er FOX Gabelöl eingefüllt, W15-40 Motoröl zu Schmierung der Hauptkammer.

Der Dämpfer ist jetzt ebenfalls deutlich linearer und hat eine größere Bandbreite für das Setup, sehr viel SAG ist (bei sonst gleichem Setup) ist natürlich geblieben, hat sich aber nicht vergrößert.



Pilsner schrieb:


> ich 80kg uzzi vp mit 550lbs
> 
> meine erfahungswerte :
> 550 = perfect für enduro touren !
> ...


----------



## Monster666 (17. Oktober 2010)

Endprogression???
da hast du aber ein ganz anderer Eindruck als ich..
Ich hatte ne 400lbs Stahlfeder bei 70kg Gewicht (mit allen Protektoren) im Piggyback hatte ich 15 Bar (Fox DHX 4.0)...
ich hatte nur Durchschläge, von Endproggression keine Spur.

Ich muss noch anfügen das ich das Uzzi Vp extrem missbraucht hab, habs als DHler aufgebaut und auch so gebraucht


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so hier mal mein Rohmaterial im aufbau...



Du Nachmacher ;-)

Was hast Du eigentlich mit dem Cove gemacht - verkauft ?


----------



## Pilsner (17. Oktober 2010)

also ich empfinde das uzzi vp auch als überaus linear keine spur von progressivität !
selbst mit probeweise 600er feder nicht ! 
mein setup 80 kg dhx 4.0 12 bar 550er ti.coil (enduro/freeride)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. Oktober 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Du Nachmacher ;-)
> 
> Was hast Du eigentlich mit dem Cove gemacht - verkauft ?



wusst ich nicht 

das Cove war zu klein und zu schwer, ist noch nicht verkauft...


----------



## haedillus malus (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich beherrsche leider bislang nur maximal "Freeride-Light"!

Bei meinem eher bescheidenen Fahrkönnen erwarte ich vom Dämpfer, dass er bei einem ca. 1-Meter Drop ins Flat (auf Betonboden) durchschlägt bzw. zumindest den Federweg nahezu komplett ausnutzt.

Dies haben trotz hohem SAG weder DHX 4.0 Coil noch DHX 5.0 Air im Original-Setup getan, es fehlten jeweils locker 20 mm Hub.

Bis Ende des mittleren Federwegsbereiches war ich ja hochzufrieden, die letzen Zentimeter konnte ich jedoch nie herauskitzeln.

Ich kann ja nur z.B. mit meinem ALUTECH Keiler XA (ist nicht die Downhill-Version, war aber trotzdem zu brutal für mich) oder meinem VOTEC V8 vergleichen, welche ich vorher gefahren habe, die hatten bei ähnlichem Setup weniger Endprogression.

Daher habe durch das Tuning versucht, der meines Erachtens sehr hohen Endprogression des UZZI VP Rahmens durch eine linearere Kennlinie des Dämpfers entgegenzuwirken, was auch funktioniert hat.

Das 7er statt dem 10er Öl hat zudem noch den Vorteil, dass die Plattform schwächer wird, welche das UZZI VP meines Erachtens dank VPP2 sowieso kaum braucht.

Für meine Fahrweise bevorzuge ich im Moment noch ein eher "softes" Setup. 

Das sieht bei Dir ganz anders aus, klar!

Ich fahre eher Enduro/Freeride-light-Touren und habe das UZZI VP auch so aufgebaut.




Monster666 schrieb:


> Endprogression???
> da hast du aber ein ganz anderer Eindruck als ich..
> Ich hatte ne 400lbs Stahlfeder bei 70kg Gewicht (mit allen Protektoren) im Piggyback hatte ich 15 Bar (Fox DHX 4.0)...
> ich hatte nur Durchschläge, von Endproggression keine Spur.
> ...


----------



## haedillus malus (17. Oktober 2010)

Der


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wusst ich nicht
> 
> das Cove war zu klein und zu schwer, ist noch nicht verkauft...




Bekomme meinen Rahmen (hoffentlich) nächste Woche - als erstes kommen wohl auch die Aufkleber runter 

Ich nehme mal an Deiner ist gebraucht und es soll eine Hammerschmidt dran ? Stimmts ?


----------



## blaubaer (17. Oktober 2010)

ja ist occ. in komplett gekauft. 
nach einigen recherechen bleibt die HS jetzt dran, für meinen einsatzzweck eigentlich genau das richtige. 
obwohl ich noch zuerst 2-fach kurbeln verbauen wollte, aber mit der HS wird viel mehr an entfaltung der übersetzung möglich sein. später ev. hinten noch auf 10-fach umgerüstet...  


diese dämpferfederhärte diskussion ist echt genial da oben, danke , damit weiss ich jetzt dass ich mit ca. 100kg. in komplett mit einer 500er deutlich zu tief liege...


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ja ist occ. in komplett gekauft.
> nach einigen recherechen bleibt die HS jetzt dran, für meinen einsatzzweck eigentlich genau das richtige.
> obwohl ich noch zuerst 2-fach kurbeln verbauen wollte, aber mit der HS wird viel mehr an entfaltung der übersetzung möglich sein. später ev. hinten noch auf 10-fach umgerüstet...
> 
> ...



HS wird bei mir wohl auch dran kommen - wollt ich schon immer mal ausprobieren - mehr verrat ich jetzt aber nicht ;-)
Ist das dann eine Hammerschmidt AM oder FR ? (weiss gar nicht so recht wo eigentlich der Unterschied liegt)

Lass mal bikes vergleichen wenn sie fertig sind. 
Bin gespannt was uns zum Aufbau jeweils so einfällt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. Oktober 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Ist das dann eine Hammerschmidt AM oder FR ? (weiss gar nicht so recht wo eigentlich der Unterschied liegt)


 
meine ist die FR version
unterschied ist nur das gewicht, wie wenn sie nicht schon geung schwer wäre


----------



## splatternick (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre 450er Feder im DHX 4.0 bei 75 kg naggisch-Gewicht, passt für mich wunderbar, bei AM/Freeride light Einsatz.


----------



## Geißbock__ (18. Oktober 2010)

500er RCS Titaneder im Bosdämpfer bei 95kg mit Ritterrüstung mit 40% Sag!
Fr/End!


----------



## haedillus malus (18. Oktober 2010)

hol´Dir ´ne 600er Diverse-Suspension Titanfeder bei ALUTECH (Alleinvertrieb) oder eine entsprechende RCS (schwerer, teurer).

Mit den relativ preisgünstigen Nuke-Proof (grottenschlechte Verarbeitung/zu kurz) habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Sofern Du nicht richtig "böse" fährst, sollten die für das UZZI VP mit DHX 4.0 Coil bei 100 kG brutto locker reichen.

Beste Grüße



blaubaer schrieb:


> ja ist occ. in komplett gekauft.
> nach einigen recherechen bleibt die HS jetzt dran, für meinen einsatzzweck eigentlich genau das richtige.
> obwohl ich noch zuerst 2-fach kurbeln verbauen wollte, aber mit der HS wird viel mehr an entfaltung der übersetzung möglich sein. später ev. hinten noch auf 10-fach umgerüstet...
> 
> ...


----------



## agrohardtail (18. Oktober 2010)

in wie fern schlechte erfahrungen? war mit meiner jetzt ein jahr lang eigentlich relativ zufrieden.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke @ll
eine 550er sollte schon reichen für den anfang, 
zudem werd ich mir keine teure Titan feder holen, da ich mit der zeit, wie weiter oben zu lesen ist, einen Luftdämpfer montieren will 

zudem liebe isch es mit viel SAG zu fahren...


----------



## haedillus malus (19. Oktober 2010)

Glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass Du mit einer 550er Feder klar kommst!

Und zum Thema Luftdämpfer:

Das mit dem Luftdämpfer im UZZI VP bei 100 Kg Fahrergewicht halte ich für keine gute Idee!

Wenn, nimm auf keinen Fall einen FOX DHX Air 5.0, der lässt sich meines Erachtens bis max. ca. 85 Kg für das UZZI VP vernünftig abstimmen, das gilt auch für die von INTENSE extra für das UZZI VP abgestimmte Version, welche ich selber habe.

Ich fahre bei brutto ca. 90 Kg den maximal erlaubten Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer und im Piggybag und habe immer noch locker 40 % SAG.
Zudem müsste ich eigentlich den Durchlagschutz im Piggy-Bag komplett zudrehen (demnach möglichst kleines Kammervolumen), was ich allerdings nicht mache, da ich den Federweg aufgrund der hohen Endprogression des Rahmens dann nicht annähernd ausnutzen kann (s. Beitrag oben).
(und das bei eher moderater Fahrweise, wie ja auch oben schon erwähnt)

Bei 100 Kg Fahrergewicht dürftest Du bei deutlich über 22 Bar in der Hauptkammer liegen, das gibt der Dämpfer (und wahrscheinlich auch Deine Dämpferpumpe) nicht her.

Auch wenn Du gerne mit viel SAG fährst (genau wie ich), kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du mit dem Dämpfer glücklich wirst.

Der FOX DHX 4.0 Coil ist meines Erachtens auch nicht optimal für das UZZI VP (wie ja auch hier im Forum schon einige User beschrieben haben).

Ich denke, das UZZI VP braucht gerade in unserer Gewichtsklasse auf Grund der anfangs sehr degressiven Anlenkung möglichst einen Coil-Dämpfer mit einstellbarer Low-Speed-Druckstufe.

Also z.b. FOX RC4, CANE-CREEK Double-Barrel oder bei Low-Budget ROCK-SHOX VIVID 5.1.

Wenn es denn unbedingt Air sein muss, würde ich einen MANITOU Evolver ISX 6 nehmen, der benötigt im UZZI VP erheblich weniger Luftdruck als ein FOX DHX 5.0 Air und hat zudem einstellbare Low-/High-Speed-Druckstufen (der Dämpfer wird teilweise unterschätzt, geht wirklich gut, auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so auf MANITOU stehe).

Beste Grüße



blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke @ll
> eine 550er sollte schon reichen für den anfang,
> zudem werd ich mir keine teure Titan feder holen, da ich mit der zeit, wie weiter oben zu lesen ist, einen Luftdämpfer montieren will
> 
> zudem liebe isch es mit viel SAG zu fahren...


----------



## blaubaer (19. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> da such ich ev. noch was
> 
> wie sieht es mit dem Manitou Evolver ISX aus ?


 


evil_rider schrieb:


> zum ISX 6 --> bester luftdämpfer am markt, der vivid muss erst noch zeigen was er kann... wenn er aber so gut wie sein stahlbruder ist, macht man damit sicherlich nix falsch!


 
 von der seite zuvor 



haedillus malus schrieb:


> Wenn es denn unbedingt Air sein muss, würde ich einen MANITOU Evolver ISX 6 nehmen, der benötigt im UZZI VP erheblich weniger Luftdruck als ein FOX DHX 5.0 Air und hat zudem einstellbare Low-/High-Speed-Druckstufen.
> 
> Beste Grüße


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich leg nach !

(OK bildqualität ist wirklich beschissen....)


----------



## haedillus malus (19. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, 

da hab´ ich wohl "in´s selbe Horn trompetet"!

Hatte diese Beiträge sicherlich irgendwann ´mal gelesen, hatte sie aber nicht mehr präsent!

Zumindest dürfte Deine Entscheidungsfindung immer leichter werden!

Beste Grüße



blaubaer schrieb:


> von der seite zuvor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Oktober 2010)

Von wann ist Dein Rahmen?
Sieht aus, als wäre es nicht die verstärkte Version des Hinterbaus!


----------



## blaubaer (19. Oktober 2010)

wen meinst Du jetzt ?
und welche verstärkte version ?


----------



## Geißbock__ (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich meinte /DEATHfromABOVE!
Am Hinterbau, oberhalb des Links und oberhalb der Lager ist der neue Hinterbau verstärkt.
An dieser Stelle gab es schon ein paar Brüche. Kann man im amerikanischen Forum nachlesen.


----------



## haedillus malus (20. Oktober 2010)

*Neuer Hinterbau??*

Das würde mich allerdings auch interessieren!

Mein UZZI VP Frame ist aus Februar 2010!

@Florian/Shocker-Distribution: Weißt Du da mehr?



Geißbock schrieb:


> Ich meinte /DEATHfromABOVE!
> Am Hinterbau, oberhalb des Links und oberhalb der Lager ist der neue Hinterbau verstärkt.
> An dieser Stelle gab es schon ein paar Brüche. Kann man im amerikanischen Forum nachlesen.


----------



## haedillus malus (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier mal mein 2010er UZZI VP mit 150 x 12 Hinterbau im Enduro-Modus:

Gabel 2010er TOTEM SOLO Air DH, Dämpfer 2010er DHX 5.0 Air
Laufräder: Industry Nine/ZTR Flow, tubeless mit normalen Fat-Albert´s.

Alternativ wird es noch mit 2005er FOX 40 RC2 Gabel, kürzerem Vorbau, 2010er DHX 4.0 Coil Dämpfer und Big-Betty`s bewegt.

(Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, ist "rot" meine Lieblingsfarbe, bis vor kurzem hatte es auch noch rote Brems-und Schaltleitungen )


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Oktober 2010)

Es deutlich zu erkennen, dass die untere Strebe verdickt ist im Gegensatz zu oben! Mein Uzzi ist von April 2010 nach der Rahmennummer zu urteilen.



Weils auch um Pics geht:


----------



## Shocker (20. Oktober 2010)

ja das stimmt die Hinterbauten wurden verändert während der Produktion. Allerdings haben wir bis dato nur einen Hinterbau der von unseren Rahmen defekt gegangen ist. Es wurde da ein Running-Change gemacht. Allerdings sind die Rekla´s wirklich so gering das ein Rückruf bei unter 1% nicht wirklich Sinn machen würde und gerade Uzzi´s haben wir nicht ganz so wenige nach D-Land gebracht.


----------



## blaubaer (20. Oktober 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767258
> Weils auch um Pics geht:



hab gesehen dass du Dir auch eine KeFü selbst gebastelt hast, 
aus was für material ist diese 

und du hast die lange kabelvariante zur HS gelegt 

bei mir hab ich eine etwas eigene variante verlegt





die Bremsleitung fehlt halt noch...


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (20. Oktober 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Von wann ist Dein Rahmen?
> Sieht aus, als wäre es nicht die verstärkte Version des Hinterbaus!



Kann schon sein - ist glaub ich noch von 2009 - aber was soll´s...  


Mal was anderes : Ich nehme an es ist normal, dass die beiden ausfallenden so etwa 139mm voneinander entfernt sind  und 
man einfach den Schnellspanner zuknallt und gut...

Oder tut Ihr da spacer dazwischen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (20. Oktober 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Mal was anderes : Ich nehme an es ist normal, dass die beiden ausfallenden so etwa 139mm voneinander entfernt sind  und
> man einfach den Schnellspanner zuknallt und gut...



ich hab meines mit 135mm dropouts bestellt und hoffe, dass es auch so sein wird.


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Oktober 2010)

vrsuch mal ne 135mm nabe in nen genau 135mm breiten hinterbau zu bekommen und gleichzeitig noch die bremsscheibe in den bremssattel und die kassette am schaltwerk vorbei. die haben immer nen bisschen platz. sieht man auch ganz gut wenn man mal drauf achtet das sich der hinterbau immer etwas zusammenzieht, wenn man den schnellspanner anzieht.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (20. Oktober 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> vrsuch mal ne 135mm nabe in nen genau 135mm breiten hinterbau zu bekommen und gleichzeitig noch die bremsscheibe in den bremssattel und die kassette am schaltwerk vorbei. die haben immer nen bisschen platz. sieht man auch ganz gut wenn man mal drauf achtet das sich der hinterbau immer etwas zusammenzieht, wenn man den schnellspanner anzieht.



Das hab ich mir schon gedacht  - ist mir nur so aufgefallen - bei meinem Slayer sind die Toleranzen halt einiges geringer...


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (21. Oktober 2010)

Mal noch eine Frage an die Anti fox Fraktion ! 

Den Vivid coil gibt´s ja mittlerweile in 3 compression setups.


Kann vielleicht jemand sagen welches für den Uzzi am besten wäre ?

Reicht B oder sollte man sogar auf C gehen ? (high compression)


----------



## geosnow (24. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist mein neues Uzzi small works raw mit CK BB, X9 Kurbel 2x10, X0 vorderer 2x10 Wechsler, CC XXII Headset ohne Lager, CCDB mit DSP Ti 450er Feder und Sattelklemme ==> 5.1kg.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (24. Oktober 2010)

@Geißbock

Wie fährt sich der BOS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (25. Oktober 2010)

so hier mal die teile die diese woche verbaut werden sollten...


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so hier mal die teile die diese woche verbaut werden sollten...



ja, so ein Evolver im Uzzi kann schon was. Funktioniert weit besser als ein Fox DHX Air usw...


----------



## geosnow (6. November 2010)

Hallo Intense-Leute,

ich schraub gerade mein neues Uzzi zusammen, bin aber nun an ein kleines Problem gestossen: wie viele Pins muss meine Kette haben? Gemäss SRAMtech Video brauchts maximal die Länge von beiden grossen Blätter plus ein Zoll und der Dämpfer sollte voll im SAG sein. Ich hoffe, dass das richtig verstanden hab. Ich hab nun mein Dämpfer rausgeschraubt, aber irgendwiä geht das nicht, da nun mein Hinterrad die Sattelstrebe berührt. Sollte der Kettenstand auf Grund des Gelenks am Trettlager immer fast gleich Lang sein. 

Mein Setup:

Uzzi Small, CCDB, unteres Loch (190mm)
X9 2x10 Gang: Vorne 39/26, Hinten 36-12

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. November 2010)

naja rein die länge der kette betrachtet, damit diese nciht zu kurz ist: vorne aufs große kinten aufs große, dämpfer voll einfedern lassen und dann die kette soweit möglich kürzen..


----------



## H.B.O (8. November 2010)

mal was anderes, ein vivid air müsste doch reingehen oder ?wenn ja was für ein tune würdet ihr vorschlagen ?


----------



## haedillus malus (11. November 2010)

*UZZI VP Februar 2010, 150 x 12 Hinterbau: Tretlagerhöhe*

Mein o.g. UZZI VP hat mit ROCK-SHOX-TOTEM-Gabel, Steuersatz-Einbauhöhe unten 7,5 mm, Reifen FAT-ALBERT 2.4, Dämpfer auf max. Federweg und DROP-OUTS schon in steilster Stellung lediglich eine Tretlagerhöhe von 350 mm.

Gemessen ganz normal: Boden bis Mitte Tretlager.

Ist das normal??

Ich finde es ja eigentlich gut, nur, wenn ich die DROP-OUTS im Free-Ride-Modus in flachster Stellung fahren würde, blieben mit gerade noch ca. 332 mm (gem. INTENSE soll der Unterschied zwischen steilster und flachster Stellung ja ca. 18 mm sein, die schreiben da allerdings etwas von einer Tretlagerhöhe zwischen ca. 350 mm und 368 mm)!

Nein, nein - ich habe keine 24 Zoll Laufräder eingebaut!!


----------



## geosnow (13. November 2010)

Kann es sein, dass Die Kette am Umwerfer schleift. Ich habe ein Uzzi in small, vorne ein 2x10 X.0 Umwerfer und hinten 12-36 Kassette.


----------



## geosnow (14. November 2010)

geosnow schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Die Kette am Umwerfer schleift. Ich habe ein Uzzi in small, vorne ein 2x10 X.0 Umwerfer und hinten 12-36 Kassette.



Ist anscheinend normal.  Alles bestens jetzt.


----------



## geosnow (17. November 2010)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> 222 mm!
> 
> Ich habe testweise aber auch schon einen 241 mm Dämpfer gefahren, geht auch, Federweg 212 mm, Tretlagerhöhe 382 mm, Lenkwinkel 66,9 Grad mit FOX 40 Gabel und Drop-Outs in flachster Stellung.



Wie ist das Fahrverhalten gegenüber der "normalen" Einstellung 190mm hinten und 180 vorne? Eher Uzzi mässig oder eher Richtung 951?


----------



## bachmayeah (17. November 2010)

Jepp, das gehört so, ändert sich idR aber wenn Sag ins Spiel kommt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2010)

mal eine frage, was die länge der schrauben für die dämpferbefestigung angeht ; 
wie lang ist jene ? die dämpfer und umlenkhebel verbindet ?? im normalfall ??? 

denn das was mir da passiert ist kann ich ja fast nicht glauben, dass die so so ab werk normal kommt !?!

ev wird noch ein bild nachgereicht 
aber die jetztige schraube war M6 x 50mm


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. November 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mal eine frage, was die länge der schrauben für die dämpferbefestigung angeht ;
> wie lang ist jene ? die dämpfer und umlenkhebel verbindet ?? im normalfall ???
> 
> denn das was mir da passiert ist kann ich ja fast nicht glauben, dass die so so ab werk normal kommt !?!
> ...



Du sprichst in Rätseln ! Was genau ist Dir denn passiert ?

Meine Dämpferschrauben sind beide M6 vorne 50 und hinten 60 mm


----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2010)

aha, liest sich schon anders als es bei mir ist 

vorne M6 45mm / hinten M6 50mm 

das heisst die hintere war zu kurz  und somit ist jetzt bei mir die hälfte des gewindes im umlenkhebel futsch. 

als ich die schraube anzog, machte es Peng, und das halbe gewinde, vom umlenkhebel klebte an der schraube. zum glück nur das halbe gewinde, da ja die schraube zu kurz war  

hab mir jetzt längere schauben zugelegt, welche durch den umlenkhebel hindurch gehen und ich aussenvor noch mit einer mutter sichern kann.


----------



## geosnow (17. November 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> aha, liest sich schon anders als es bei mir ist
> 
> vorne M6 45mm / hinten M6 50mm
> 
> ...



kannst du ein bild schiessen. bei mir ist die schraube auch zu kurz.


----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2010)

im oberen Bildabschnitt so wie es zuvor war 
(natürlich konnte ich da nicht mehr anziehen, da ja das gewinde futsch ist)

im unteren Bildabschnitt wie es jetzt ist 
halbes gewinde im umlenkhebel und die Mutter müsste reichen 

optimal müsste die schraube min.55mm - max.60mm lang sein !!!


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (18. November 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> im oberen Bildabschnitt so wie es zuvor war
> (natürlich konnte ich da nicht mehr anziehen, da ja das gewinde futsch ist)
> 
> im unteren Bildabschnitt wie es jetzt ist
> ...




hmmm - interessant und schockierend zugleich...

Weiss nicht ob die Schrauben bei mir schon diese Länge hatten oder ob sie der Vorbesitzer ausgetauscht hat...


----------



## geosnow (18. November 2010)

Sieht bei mir genau gleich aus. Die Schraube ist etwa 3mm zu kurz. Des Weiteren habe ich den alten dünn verschweissten Hinterbau bekommen. Entgegen meiner Erwartung lässt es sich mit dem Uzzi besser klettern als mit dem Spicy. Zudem ist der Hinterbau um einiges steifer als der beim Lapierre, wobei dies auch am CCDB liegen kann. Der RP2 lässt sich nicht auf die schnelle tunen. Die Laufräder, Stechachse, Vorbau, lenker sind dieselben. Auch beide Räder verfügen über ein sehr dünnes Headset.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (18. November 2010)

Ich mach mir wegen dem Hinterbau keinen Kopf - hab im amiforum gelesen, dass es einer fertiggebracht hat den neuen modifizierten hinterbau gleich wieder zu zerstören - scheint also vorwiegend am Fahrstil zu liegen...


----------



## Pilsner (22. November 2010)

den Fusch mit der zu kurzen Schraube hatte ich auch ... habe es glücklicher
Weise direkt beim Aufbau bemerkt und behoben ...
in letzter Zeit hört man leider öfter von solchen Sachen bei Intense ... was da los ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (22. November 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob die Schrauben bei mir schon diese Länge hatten oder ob sie der Vorbesitzer ausgetauscht hat...



... hat er !


----------



## haedillus malus (22. November 2010)

Das Fahrverhalten ist eher UZZI-mäßig bzw. geht sogar noch mehr in die Richtung ENDURO, da die FOX 40 nur unwesentlich höher baut, als z.B. eine TOTEM.

Somit sind die Winkel ziemlich steil.

Insgesamt ist dieser Aufbau eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen, da auch die Anlenkung im ersten Drittel des Federweges etwas seltsam ist.

Ich hatte das nur einmal kurz testweise ausprobiert, ob es überhaupt möglich ist.




geosnow schrieb:


> Wie ist das Fahrverhalten gegenüber der "normalen" Einstellung 190mm hinten und 180 vorne? Eher Uzzi mässig oder eher Richtung 951?


----------



## bachmayeah (22. November 2010)

hab das eben mal bei meinem uzzi angeschaut.. auch meine schraube ist vermeintlich zu kurz...
allerdings habe ich diesbezüglich iwie garkeine bedenken und die schraube auch schon das ein oder andere mal auf und zugedreht...und das auch so, dass wirklich zu ist...
daher frage ich mich: wie fest muss man die schraube zudrehen, damit es da das gewinde rausreisst...
anders herum gefragt: wenn man meint, dass daran die vermeintlich zu kurze schraube der grund dafür sei: haste schonmal intense bzw. deinen händler angeschrieben bzgl. neuem umlenkhebel und "passenderer" schraube auf kulanz?
das wäre das erste, was ich gemacht hätte...


----------



## blaubaer (22. November 2010)

naja, hab den Rahmen Occasion übernommen  

und all zu satt hab ich die Schraube noch nicht angezogen gehabt, da knallte es schon und dass gewinde war draussen...


----------



## bachmayeah (22. November 2010)

hmmm... ich hab mal meinen dealer beordert das zu prüfen und ggf bei intense nachzufragen, was es mit der schraube auf sich hat...
sollte was dabei rauskommen werd ichs mitteilen...


----------



## neikless (24. November 2010)

die werden sagen das es ein einzelfall wäre und dir eine passende schraube anbieten
... ich frag mich was da das hin in her soll in solchen fällen tausche ich selbst aus und
denk mir meinen teil dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (24. November 2010)

Dann machen wir das doch ganz einfach.
wer eine zu kurze schraube im Rahmen hat und den über uns. bzw. über einen deutschen Shop bezogen hat soll uns doch einfach ne mail schicken mit Foto und Rahmennummer und wir tauschen dass ganz einfach aus!


----------



## zweiterFelix (28. November 2010)

hallo an alle. 


ich hab schon etwas gesucht , aber nichts auf den punkt treffendes gefunden. 
koennt ihr mir hoffentlich helfen ?! 

und zwar geht es um den unterschied zwischen Uzzi und Socom(08).

-unterschied ist socom 1 cm mehr federweg und eher downhill geo ?!
-und ist das socom duennwandiger und somit anfaelliger gegen stuertze ? 
oder ist das socom nur in "fro" anfaellig ? 
-das uzzi ist freeriede "geeigneter" als das socom ? 

ich hoffe auf antwort oder einen verweiss , fals ich was uebersehen hab. ;D


waer sehr dankbar.


----------



## DrMud (30. November 2010)

Höh bei mir ist die Schraube ist auch zu kurz, wär mir gar nicht aufgefallen... glaub das ist auch net sooo entscheident oder? Bei meinem sanften Fahrstil ....


----------



## Eikor (9. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs,
ich bin 1,88m und möchte mir ein Uzzi zulegen. Fahre FR/DH orientiert. Welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Gr.L?


----------



## ma.schino (10. Dezember 2010)

FERTISCH !


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Uzzi...hast du es mal an die Waage gehängt?


----------



## ma.schino (11. Dezember 2010)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Schöne Uzzi...hast du es mal an die Waage gehängt?





Ich hab die Teile einzeln gewogen und komme etwa auf 16.2 kg.


----------



## Pilsner (11. Dezember 2010)

... schön !

wenn du die Kefü noch etwas bearbeitest bekommst du das Röllchen noch besser
in position (höher)


----------



## ma.schino (11. Dezember 2010)

Pilsner schrieb:


> ... schön !
> 
> wenn du die Kefü noch etwas bearbeitest bekommst du das Röllchen noch besser
> in position (höher)



Danke - das hab ich auf deinen Bildern schon gesehen.

Meinst Du es gibt Probleme wie es jetzt ist ?


----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2010)

Probleme nicht zwangsläufig aber so ist die Kette einfach besser
geführt und die Rolle/Kefü besser gegen Feindkontakt geschützt !
(Optik +)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (13. Dezember 2010)

*BOS S**TOY Dämpfer im UZZI VP Größe M*

Passt der BOS auch in ein UZZI VP Größe M?

Ich habe zwar das Bild von "geißbock" gesehen, aber sein UZZI scheint Größe L zu sein und es sieht schon verdammt knapp aus mit den Einstellern am Piggyback, wenn der Dämpfer in der oberen Position ist.

Danke schon einmal für eine Info!


----------



## neikless (14. Dezember 2010)

... sieht echt knapp aus ... aber frag ihn doch einfach !




im (M) frame kannst du das glaub ich vergessen !


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist knapp! Bei L passt es! Bei M würde ich fast behaupten, dass es nicht passt!


----------



## haedillus malus (15. Dezember 2010)

_@neikless und geißbock_

Danke Euch für die Infos!

Dann frage ich mal den Florian (shocker distribution).


----------



## switcher (1. Januar 2011)

Moin und gutes Neues (Jahr), ist bzgl Einpresstiefe etc. ein Chris King Steuersatz montierbar (1,5") , oder ist ein integrierter Steuersatz fällig?


----------



## krasse-banny911 (1. Januar 2011)

King passt. Hab selber einen im Rahmen drin.


----------



## geosnow (4. Januar 2011)

Hier ist mein Uzzi. CCDB passt sehr gut in einen S Rahmen. Bild update mit den neuen Komponenten.

Intense Uzzi Small works raw
CCDB with 450 Ti
Fox Talas 180 RC2 Fit Kashima
DT Swiss EX500 black with CKing Hubs silver
Swampthing 2.35 single ply 60a
XX front & rear derailleurs
XX Shifts
XX cassette
X9 cranks black
Elixir CR 203/180 black
CK BB pewter
KMC chain silver, neu
CC XXc flush II head set black
Thomson Elite X4 stem black
Thomson Elite setpost black
WTB Devo Carbon
RF low riser purple
Twenty6 Ti pedals purple
Jagwire cable carbon
180mm Federweg hinten, hinterste Einstellung der Ausfallenden

14.7kg/32.4lbs


----------



## dantist (4. Januar 2011)

@ geosnow: sehr schönes Uzzi mit respektablem Gewicht  Das Bike hätte aber ein grösseres Bild verdient!

Was hast du für eine Ti-Feder und in welcher Einstellung fährst du den Dämpfer (7 oder 7.5 Zoll Federweg)?


----------



## ShogunZ (6. Januar 2011)

Das Thema _'Luft vs. Stahl'_ wurde zwar bereits schon mal diskutiert, aber ich möchte es nochmal aufgreifen, da ich mir ziemlich unschlüssig meines zukünftigen Aufbaus bin! Möchte das Uzzi als Enduro/Light-Freeride Bike aufbauen!

Wie sieht's mit der Bergauf-Performance eines Stahl Dämpfers à la CCDB oder BOS S**Toy aus? 
Benötigt man bei einer 180er Gabel unbedingt eine Absenkung oder fährt sich das Uzzi bergauf noch eingermaßen passabel?
Ich hoff ihr könnt mir dahingehend weiterhelfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (6. Januar 2011)

die absenkung ist für lange oder sehr steile aufstiege angenehm. geradeaus und leichte anstiege gehen aber ohne probleme mit den vollen 180mm. 

Bei CCDB dämpfer kann die low speed compression so genau eingestellt werden, dass es nur noch einen ganz kleinen pedalrückschlag gibt. das passt beim klettern sehr gut. Sag bestimmt die feder selbst. ich fahre mit meinen 80kg eine 450er und mein tritt ist nicht perfekt rund. 

http://www.canecreek.com/component-suspension?product=db-4-way

Es ist kein Plug n Play dämpfer wie der DHX 4.0 oder neu VAN RC2, aber perfekt einstellbar.

Nimm einen guten Dämpfer mit Ti-Feder. Die Talas ist 300g leichter als die Van.


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Januar 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rde bei solch guten DÃ¤mpfern wie CCDB oder BOS eine Titanfeder fahren, dann aber auf keine Luftgabel zurÃ¼ckgreifen. Ist vielleich meine Philosophie. Hinten ui und vorne naja von der Performence. ich wÃ¼rde eher auf ein ausgeglichenes Fahrwerk achten, wenn ich einen 1000â¬ DÃ¤mpfer fahre! Die Lufgabeln mÃ¶gen zwar gut sein aber sie Ã¼bertreffen von ihren Fahreigenschaften nicht die der Stahlfeder (gleicher Hersteller/Modell vorausgesetzt).
Kommst bei gutem Tritt auch ohne Absenkung aus!


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Januar 2011)

Oder halt komplett Luftgefedert. Das merkt man dann am Gewicht und die Bergaufperfomence ist die beste, die du aus dem Rad rausholen kannst. Eine Mischung aus beidem würde ich persönlich nicht machen.


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Januar 2011)

ich würde bei deinem Einsatzgebiet komplett auf Luft setzen; ich bin mit DHX Air und Fox Float zufrieden..


----------



## geosnow (6. Januar 2011)

nur eine frage: warum fahren viele ein Boxxer WC und hinten Stahl?


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. Januar 2011)

Frag sie doch mal! Es geht hier um das Uzzi und außerdem um eigene Vorlieben und Empfehlungen! Ich würde es nicht so fahren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (7. Januar 2011)

Entspann dich mal. Geh biken.


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. Januar 2011)

Wir führen hier doch konstruktive Gespräche und sollten ein bestimmtes Niveau wahren!


----------



## geosnow (7. Januar 2011)

Darum die vielen Fragezeichen. Ich hatte eine ernstgemeinte frage. Vielleicht kann es ja sein, dass das Ansprechverhalten einer Boxxer oder der neuen Luft-Foxgabeln mit Kashima-Beschichtung "fast" an eine Stahlfedergabel hinkommt. 

Es müsste jemand hier sein, der alle Gabeln kennt.


----------



## Geißbock__ (7. Januar 2011)

So, ich habe mir extra für dich die Arbeit gemacht! Versuche es doch mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23

Vielleicht hast Du das mehr Erfolg, Antworten auf Deine Fragen zu bekommen und wir bleiben beim Thema: "Uzzi VP"!
Nur ein Tip: Immer höflich bleiben, sonst gehen die Leute biken und beantworten nicht deine Fragen!


----------



## geosnow (7. Januar 2011)

Danke.


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Januar 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich würde bei deinem Einsatzgebiet komplett auf Luft setzen; ich bin mit DHX Air und Fox Float zufrieden..


Hast du mit dem DHX Air keine Probleme bzgl. Durchsacken usw.?
Vielleicht bekomm ich vom Flo mal 2 Tester - einen komplett Luft und das andere Uzzi dann mit 'Stahl' Fahrwerk.


geosnow schrieb:


> die absenkung ist für lange oder sehr steile aufstiege angenehm. geradeaus und leichte anstiege gehen aber ohne probleme mit den vollen 180mm.





Geißbock schrieb:


> Kommst bei gutem Tritt auch ohne Absenkung aus!


Werd ich einfach mal testen, ob ich unbedingt ne Absenkung brauch oder nicht! 



geosnow schrieb:


> Bei CCDB dämpfer kann die low speed compression so genau eingestellt werden, dass es nur noch einen ganz kleinen pedalrückschlag gibt. das passt beim klettern sehr gut. Sag bestimmt die feder selbst. ich fahre mit meinen 80kg eine 450er und mein tritt ist nicht perfekt rund.
> Nimm einen guten Dämpfer mit Ti-Feder. Die Talas ist 300g leichter als die Van.


Titan-Feder werde ich mir auf alle Fälle gönnen, da ich falls es hinten wirklich ein Stahl-Dämpfer werden sollte das Gewicht dann einsparen könnt.


----------



## geosnow (9. Januar 2011)

Ich fuhr dieses Wochenende zwei Touren und hab nie die Gabel gesenkt. Nützlich ist dabei der CC XXc flush steuersatz. Auf Empfehlung von Geissbock würde ich nun auch gerne die Van testen.


----------



## ShogunZ (10. Januar 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> ... Nützlich ist dabei der CC XXc flush steuersatz...



Wqas bringt mir der Steuersatz? Hab von den Cane Creek's keine Ahnung und auf die schnelle auch nichts gefunden!


----------



## geosnow (10. Januar 2011)

Er bewirkt, dass der effektive Abstand von VR Achse zum Rahmen möglichst gering ist und damit die Geometrie weniger ändert. Bei den "gängigen" CC oder CK Steuersätze verlängert sich dieser Abstand bis zu 5mm oder -0.5grad.


----------



## PrimeX (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem fast fertigen Uzzi VP! Der Rahmen ist für nen guten Preis abzugeben! Bei Interesse einfach melden. Hab mir den gleichen in Blau gekauft, meiner Traumfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstoned (29. Januar 2011)

hätte da mal eine frage. verbaue in meinem uzzi medium eine fox 36 talas 180mm tapered. welchen steuersatz kann/soll ich verwenden? steht die gabelkrone bei einem Cane Creek Double XC-II Flush am unterrohr an, oder geht es sich aus?
thx, stefan


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Januar 2011)

passt!


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Januar 2011)

hö? cc double xc flush ist doch ein reduziersteuersatz von 1.5 auf 1 1/8. bei ner tapered gabel brauchst du demnach unten nen "normalen" 1.5 steuersatz.
evtl versteh ich aber auch grad was falsch, nach gut 60 km radeln bin ich grad n bissi platto...


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Januar 2011)

Unten brauchst Du einen 1.5 Konusring! Dann passts.


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Januar 2011)

krasso...hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass der 1.5 bereich des gabelschaftes durch den xc flush passt; hab da aber auch kein bild vor augen...wobei cane creek mim headsetfinder auch nen 1.5 steuersatz für unten vorschlägt...
würste...


----------



## gstoned (29. Januar 2011)

thx. den gabelkonus hab ich zwar einzeln noch nicht gefunden, aber den wird es ja als ersatz geben 
nur zur sicherheit. das lager vom normalen 1.5 xc ist das selbe wie im xc flush?


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Januar 2011)

ich trau mich das zu bezweifeln...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=cane+creek+double+xc
beim normalen ist das lager wohl relativ groß und außenliegend beim xc flush (reduziersteuersatz) kleiner da innenliegend um die geringe einbauhöhe zu bekommen..

ansonsten will ich ne erklärung für mein mangelndes technisches verständnis... bittebitte..


----------



## iRider (29. Januar 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich trau mich das zu bezweifeln...
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=cane+creek+double+xc
> beim normalen ist das lager wohl relativ groß und außenliegend beim xc flush (reduziersteuersatz) kleiner da innenliegend um die geringe einbauhöhe zu bekommen..
> 
> ansonsten will ich ne erklärung für mein mangelndes technisches verständnis... bittebitte..



Verstehst das schon richtig.


----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Januar 2011)

@ Bachmayea: stimmt, wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. Das Lager ist etwas kleiner, so dass der größere Konus gar nicht passen kann!

@gstoned: hab mich geirrt, kann nicht passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Habe eine gutes Angebot bekommen für einen Intense Uzzi VP Modell 2010.
Größe wäre Medium.
Ich bin 178cm groß. will mir wenn es zum kauf kommt das Bike als Enduro aufbauen. Spricht micht einer 160mm Lyrik,  Luftdämpfersetup und 135mm Hinterbau.

Was meint ihr? Passt der Rahmen, wenn ich eine 70mm vorbau fahre!

Für eine Feedback wäre ich wirklich dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## geosnow (1. Februar 2011)

Ein Medium Rahmen sollte gehen. Ich selbst fahr mit meinen 169cm einen small Rahmen. Kannst du probefahren?


----------



## ShogunZ (1. Februar 2011)

Servus Jungs,

noch ein paar Fragen...welche leichte Kettenführung fahrt ihr an eurem Uzzi und welche Empfehlungen könnt ihr mir geben?

Hab jetzt momentan einen LRS mit ner 135er mm Breite und ner Maxle 12mm Steckachse. Meines Wissens kann ich diese Kombination nicht übernehmen - welche Möglichkeiten habe ich nun?


----------



## Igetyou (1. Februar 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Kannst du probefahren?


Nein leider nicht.Der Rahmen ist nicht aufgebaut.Gibt es bei Intense Größentabellen wie bei Trek, Scott & Co?
Im Moment bin ich auf einem Spezi Pitch unterwegs.Rahmengröße ebenfalls Medium.
Gibt es evtl.noch weitere Personen die mir weiter helfen könnten? Wäre wirklich super !!


----------



## ShogunZ (1. Februar 2011)

@igetyou: war heut beim Shocker Flo und er hat mir (bin auch 178cm) auch zu Größe M geraten!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Februar 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht.Der Rahmen ist nicht aufgebaut.Gibt es bei Intense Größentabellen wie bei Trek, Scott & Co?
> Im Moment bin ich auf einem Spezi Pitch unterwegs.Rahmengröße ebenfalls Medium.
> Gibt es evtl.noch weitere Personen die mir weiter helfen könnten? Wäre wirklich super !!



Klar gibt's ne Grössentabelle..Grad mal kurz überlegen... Ah ja ggf. auf der Intense Homepage? ;-) 

Ggf würde je nach Einsatzzweck ein L passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (2. Februar 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Klar gibt's ne Grössentabelle..Grad mal kurz überlegen... Ah ja ggf. auf der Intense Homepage? ;-)
> 
> Ggf würde je nach Einsatzzweck ein L passen


 
Den Link kenne ich schon. Muss mir die Seite nochmal genauer anschauen. Habe die Größentabelle wohl übersehen.

Was meinst du ggf. nach Einsatzzweck?
Würdest du mir als Enduroaufbau eher ein L empfehlen? Würde das Setup mit dem Luftdämpfer fahren wollen. An der Front 160mm Lyrik hinten 165mm DHX Air.


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. Februar 2011)

Er meint den Einsatzzweck. Je mehr Du in Richtung Bikepark gehen willst, desto mehr geht die Tendenz in Richtung M. Wenn Du mehr in Richtung Tour möchtest, geht die Tendenz zu L.


----------



## doppelkorn (2. Februar 2011)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Den Link kenne ich schon. Muss mir die Seite nochmal genauer anschauen. Habe die Größentabelle wohl übersehen.
> 
> Was meinst du ggf. nach Einsatzzweck?
> Würdest du mir als Enduroaufbau eher ein L empfehlen? Würde das Setup mit dem Luftdämpfer fahren wollen. An der Front 160mm Lyrik hinten 165mm DHX Air.


^

ich bin 179cm, habe ne 50mm vorbau und auch ne 160mm lyrik drin und das passt auch super zum touren fahren 

dein wohnort nach biste auch im taunus unterwegs, kannst dich ja mal melden zum probesitzen von mir aus

achso, habe natürlich ein M rahmen !!!


----------



## ShogunZ (3. Februar 2011)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> noch ein paar Fragen...welche leichte Kettenführung fahrt ihr an eurem Uzzi und welche Empfehlungen könnt ihr mir geben?
> 
> Hab jetzt momentan einen LRS mit ner 135er mm Breite und ner Maxle 12mm Steckachse. Meines Wissens kann ich diese Kombination nicht übernehmen - welche Möglichkeiten habe ich nun?



Kann mir denn wirklich keiner helfen?


----------



## geosnow (4. Februar 2011)

ich fahr eine LRS mit 135x10 mit den G3 135mm dropouts. ich denke, dass es dafür die passenden distanzscheiben auch geben sollte.


----------



## lassereinböng (4. Februar 2011)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Kann mir denn wirklich keiner helfen?



das laufrad kannst du benutzen. brauchst nur eine normale steckachse


----------



## PrimeX (7. Februar 2011)

Meins noch mal komplett. Habe den Raw-Rahmen jetzt doch behalten!


----------



## Personaltrainer (7. Februar 2011)

Schaut sau gut aus gute endscheidung


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Februar 2011)

Wow...nice nice! Is' wirklich top!


----------



## numinisflo (7. Februar 2011)

Tolles Rad das Uzzi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Februar 2011)

Ziemlich gut !


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab hier im Forum mal einen Uzzi-Rahmen in M mit nem DHX Air an ner Waage gesehen! 
Wieviel wiegt denn das gute Stück gleich wieder?


----------



## haedillus malus (8. Februar 2011)

Mein Rahmen UZZI VP Größe M, 2010er Modell, works raw, 150 x 12 mm Drop-Outs wiegt *ohne Dämpfer **genau 3.333 g*.

FOX DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer incl. Reducer: 477 g
FOX DHX 4.0 Coil Dämpfer, 500er DSP Titanfeder incl. Reducer: 814 g
ELKA STAGE 5 Coil Dämpfer, 500er DSP Titanfeder incl. Reducer: 838 g



ShogunZ schrieb:


> Ich hab hier im Forum mal einen Uzzi-Rahmen in M mit nem DHX Air an ner Waage gesehen!
> Wieviel wiegt denn das gute Stück gleich wieder?


----------



## dantist (27. Februar 2011)

So, ich geselle mich nun auch in die illustre Uzzi-Runde:





Rahmen: Intense Uzzi VP small works red
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel
Gabel: Fox 36 Van RC2
Steuersatz: Reset Wan.5 Shorty 
Lenker: Easton EA70 Monkey Bar
Griffe: Odi Ruffian
Vorbau: Thomson 4X
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Intense
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Bremsen: Hope Tech V2
Bremsscheiben: Hope Tech V2 Floating Disc
Naben: Chris King Iso Disc
Felgen: Mavic EN521
Speichen: DT Swiss
Schnellspanner HR: Hope
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage 2.4
Schläuche: ??
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: XTR
Kettenführung: Blackspire Stinger
Bashguard: E13 Turbocharger
Pedale: Superstar Ultra Mag CNC
Kette KMC 9X-SL

Gewicht: ca. 15.4 kg


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2011)

Super schön ! Besser gehts kaum !


----------



## energy-drink (28. Februar 2011)

@dantist
Welches Baujahr ist denn dein Uzzi?


----------



## dantist (28. Februar 2011)

2010 (gekauft habe ich es jedenfalls im Sommer 2010 - fertig geworden ist es leider erst die Tage). Wieso meinst du?


----------



## energy-drink (1. März 2011)

Ich frag nur weil mir aufgefallen ist das sich beim aktuellen und auch älternen (2009) das Oberrohr gabelt bevor es am Sattelrohr angeschweißt ist. Bin mir gerade dabei ein wenig den Überblick zu verschaffen. Z.B. kann ich auch nicht viel über Uzzi Typen finden. Meistens ist es als VP beschrieben. In der Freeride wurde ein SL getestet. Auf den Intense Seiten ist darüber leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## dantist (1. März 2011)

Hallo

dass mein UZZI keine "Gabelung" zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr hat, hängt damit zusammen, dass es Rahmengrösse "small" ist. Ab Grösse "medium" hat es diese Verstrebung. Das aktuelle Uzzi ist das Uzzi VP (also alle in diesem Thread), das Bike gibt es so ab 2009, wenns mir recht ist. Zuvor gab es noch das Uzzi VPX und da Uzzi SLX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## energy-drink (2. März 2011)

Ok, wenn seit 2009 das Uzzi VP verkauft wird, wo kommt dann das SL her? ->   http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/tests/freeride_test_160mm_012010.pdf


----------



## ibislover (2. März 2011)

energy-drink schrieb:


> Ok, wenn seit 2009 das Uzzi VP verkauft wird, wo kommt dann das SL her? ->   http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/tests/freeride_test_160mm_012010.pdf


aus der feder eines in der vergangenheit lebenden redakteurs.
das uzzi sl gab es mal mitte der neunziger. gefolgt vom slx über das vpx zum vp.

*Sl*






*SLX*






*VPX*


----------



## energy-drink (2. März 2011)

Danke für eure infos! (Für mich heist es jetzt sparen.)


----------



## geosnow (2. März 2011)

und das uzzi sl war vorbild für die transalpes räder.


----------



## racingforlife (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

fährt hier jemand das Uzzi im Enduro Einsatz?

Welchen Dämpfer würdet Ihr empfehlen?


Ciao Dennis


----------



## geosnow (14. März 2011)

ich fahr das uzzi mit CCDB im enduro einsatz. als bike für alles mit park ambitionen ist es perfekt. fürs normale enduren ist es zu überdimensioniert (Federweg etc.). ich steige in 2 wochen auf T2 und 951 um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (17. März 2011)

Hallo ihr,

ich würde gerne etwas Gewicht sparen und mir für mein Uzzi ne Titanfeder zulegen. Nur hab ich gar keine Ahnung was ich da brauche und was passt. Und vor allem möchte ich keine 200 Euro und mehr dafür ausgeben. 

Ich habe mal etwas gegoogelt, aber das Angebot an günstigen Titanfeder scheint recht dürftig. Habt ihr da vorschläge? Gebraucht gibt es derzeit auch kaum welche!

Danke euch!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. März 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer. Ich habe den Zug unterm Oberrohr durch die Dämpferwippe verlegt. Das Problem ist bei mir quetscht die Dämpferwippe immer den Zug. Ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass der Zug vom Prinzip so gehört. Hat noch irgendwer das Problem gehabt und wenn ja, wie habt Ihr's gelöst bekommen? Hab schon versucht den Zug mit Kabelbinder statt diesen Klipsen zu fixieren, hat aber nicht viel geholfen 

Ich zitiere mal das echt nette Beik von Maschino, weil man da die Zugverlegung und auch die kritische Ecke schön erkennt.



ma.schino schrieb:


>




Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## ma.schino (18. März 2011)

hmmm - bei mir wird da nix gequetscht 

Wo genau quetscht denn die Wippe ? Mit einer der Ecken ? Oder mehr am Gelenk ?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. März 2011)

Die wird zwischen dem Rahmen und der hinteren Ecke der Wippe gequetscht. Ich mach mal heute Abend nen Foto.


----------



## .irie. (18. März 2011)

die letzten 2 uzzis sind schon traumhaft


----------



## san_andreas (26. März 2011)

Bin am Überlegen, auf ein Do-it-all Bike umzusteigen. Das Uzzi paßt natürlich wunderbar in diese Kategorie, ggf. mit einer 180er Talas.

Hat jemand mal einen L-Rahmen gewogen ?


----------



## SVK1899 (27. März 2011)

@san andreas
das uzzi ist schon hammer ! ich frag mal neugierig, was wird dann aus deinem rs7 ?


----------



## Kuwahades (27. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen, auf ein Do-it-all Bike umzusteigen. Das Uzzi paßt natürlich wunderbar in diese Kategorie, ggf. mit einer 180er Talas.
> 
> Hat jemand mal einen L-Rahmen gewogen ?



... schreib doch mal den Geißbock an, der hat einem Rahmen in L rumliegen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (27. März 2011)

habe ihn nicht gewogen, da ich keine Waage habe! Bin dem Gewichtsfanatismus leider nicht verfallen!


----------



## dantist (27. März 2011)

Gemäss sicklines.com 3478.5 Gramm (mit 150 mm Ausfallenden).







http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/14087


Sollte hinkommen, mein Uzzi in Grösse S wiegt ohne Dämpfer 3360 Gramm (mit 135 mm Ausfallenden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2011)

Ah, super, danke !

Ich bin am rumüberlegen wegen des Dämpfers. Da ich ca. 0,11t  mit Ausrüstung wiege, befürchte ich, dass ich beim Fox DHX Air an die Grenzen des Höchstdruckes stoße.

Ist ein Coildämpfer da besser ? Bei der Feder dürfte ich bei ca. 600 liegen.

Generell grüble ich etwas, ob der Uzzi-Hinterbau bei meinem Gewicht das richtige ist ? Ich würde jedenfalls auf jeden Fall ein 150er Hinterrad einbauen.


----------



## dantist (27. März 2011)

Keine Ursache.

Wegen dem Dämpfer kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich mein Uzzi noch nicht lange habe und sowieso Coil fahre. Frag doch mal bei bachmayeah nach, der hat doch den DHX Air im Uzzi (keine Ahnung aber wie schwer ist) oder halt alternativ bei mtbr.com.


----------



## bachmayeah (27. März 2011)

large - dhx air - 135mm


----------



## krasse-banny911 (28. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ah, super, danke !
> 
> Ich bin am rumüberlegen wegen des Dämpfers. Da ich ca. 0,11t  mit Ausrüstung wiege, befürchte ich, dass ich beim Fox DHX Air an die Grenzen des Höchstdruckes stoße.
> 
> Ist ein Coildämpfer da besser ? ......



Ja ist definitiv besser. Bin den Rahmen lange genug mit verschiedenen Dämpfern gefahren. Kein Luftdämpfer hat mich begeistert. Federdämpfer hingegen schon. Aber nicht der DHX 4.0. Es muß einer mit Zug-/Druckstufendämpfung sein, die sinnvoll verstellt werden kann.


----------



## haedillus malus (28. März 2011)

Hallo san_andreas,

ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 92-95 Kg, da muss ich meinen FOX DHX 5.0 AIR schon mit nahezu maximal Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer und im Piggy-Back fahren, da dürftest Du mit 110 Kg keinesfalls mehr hinkommen!

Ich fahre noch einen FOX DHX 4.0 COIL mit 500er DSP Titanfeder, der geht einigermaßen gut, es fehlt ihm aber für mein Fahrergewicht an einstellbaren Low-/Highspeed-Druckstufen, da gefällt mir von der Charakteristik der AIR fast besser.

Fahre seit einiger Zeit einen ELKA STAGE 5 (2011er Modell, da erheblich verbessert zu vorher) ebenfalls mit der 500er DSP Titanfeder und bin völlig begeistert, geht wesentlich besser als der FOX COIL, kostet auch nicht die Welt (EUR 449,00). Der Dämpfer wird speziell auf den UZZI VP Rahmen abgestimmt (Shims etc.), ELKA hat die Rahmendaten vorliegen.

Mit einer 600er oder 650er Feder dürftest Du hinkommen, ca. 40 % SAG sind ja beim UZZI VP normal.

Ich habe bei meinem 2010er UZZI VP sicherheitshalber 150 mm Drop-Outs gewählt, die Hinterbausteifigkeit ist in Ordnung. Klar, es gibt steifere Hinterbauten, aber dafür hat man das geniale VPP2.

Mein Rahmen wiegt, wie ich ja schon hier erwähnt hatte, in Größe M, works raw genau 3.333 g ohne Dämpfer.

Beste Grüße



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ah, super, danke !
> 
> Ich bin am rumüberlegen wegen des Dämpfers. Da ich ca. 0,11t  mit Ausrüstung wiege, befürchte ich, dass ich beim Fox DHX Air an die Grenzen des Höchstdruckes stoße.
> 
> ...


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2011)

Vielen Dank ! Das war schon mal sehr hilfreich !
An den Elka hatte ich auch schon gedacht, ggf. auch den CCDB.
Jetzt habe ich bei Shocker gesehen, dass der Rahmen alternativ zum Billig DHX auch mit dem X-Fusion HLR kommt. Der macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck und der X-Fusion Service bei Reset ist auch ein Argument.

Mal gucken !


----------



## haedillus malus (28. März 2011)

X-FUSION ist sicherlich vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch ein gute Idee, deren teurere Dämpfer sind meines Erachtens unterbewertet.

Ich habe gerade in mein altes VOTEC V8 Zweit-Bike einen X-FUSION VECTOR DH 2+ COIL Dämpfer (mit Piggy-Back am Hockdruck-Schlauch) eingebaut, der geht jedenfalls genial, absolut konkurrenzfähig.

Und mit RESET habe ich bislang auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ! Das war schon mal sehr hilfreich !
> An den Elka hatte ich auch schon gedacht, ggf. auch den CCDB.
> Jetzt habe ich bei Shocker gesehen, dass der Rahmen alternativ zum Billig DHX auch mit dem X-Fusion HLR kommt. Der macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck und der X-Fusion Service bei Reset ist auch ein Argument.
> 
> Mal gucken !


----------



## geosnow (28. März 2011)

ich weiss, dass passt hier nicht so rein, aber ich suche einen Van RC oder DHX 4.0 fürs uzzi gebraucht. ich könnte auch gegen eine CCDB + cash tauschen. feder habe ich keine.


----------



## lassereinböng (29. März 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> ich könnte auch gegen eine CCDB + cash tauschen. .



wieviel dazu beim tausch gegen einen dhx 4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (29. März 2011)

Schreib mir eine Nachricht mit einem realistischem Vorschlag. Den CCDB habe ich im October gekauft.


----------



## ma.schino (30. März 2011)

Kleines Update : hope hoops / reverb / 1x10


----------



## Diaz (1. April 2011)

habedere,
fährt schon einer einen vivid air im uzzi ?
erfahrungen beim wechsel der federwege mit vivid air??
danke und gruz 
diaz


----------



## SpeedyR (16. April 2011)

da iser endlich.one for all.Uzzi Vp









ist n L in Works Blue..

Danke Flo!


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2011)

sehr gute wahl.... 
bin ich auf den aufbau gespannt..


----------



## ShogunZ (17. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
hier mal mein Aufbau!  Zwar noch nicht ganz fertig (KeFü, Reifen, etc.)....aber immerhin fahrbereit für'n Lago!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (17. April 2011)

sehr schön ! vorallem die gabel find ich stark!


----------



## gstoned (20. April 2011)

endlich fertig.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. April 2011)

Jetzt nur noch die Laufräder tauschen und den Sattel richtig einstellen... dann ists sehr schön!


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2011)

Sattel einstellen reicht ! Super Bike !


----------



## ibislover (20. April 2011)

was stimmt den am sattel nicht?


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2011)

Ist das die Oster-Einstellung ? Zum Eierschonen ?
Ein korrekt eingestellter Sattel gehört immer noch waagrecht.


----------



## ibislover (20. April 2011)

so ein quatsch bzw. ja, aber eben im eingefederten zustand. dazu musste den sattel nach vorne neigen. und wen es ihm besser passt bzw. er irgendwelche probleme hat und dadurch eine stärke neigung nach vorne braucht, sieht es eben so aus.


----------



## Helium (21. April 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist das die Oster-Einstellung ? Zum Eierschonen ?
> Ein korrekt eingestellter Sattel gehört immer noch waagrecht.



Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen, ein korrekt eingestellter Sattel muß dem Fahrer passen und sonst nichts.


----------



## LuisXIV (29. April 2011)

> 01.04.2011 18:10
> Diaz
> AW: Intense UZZI VP
> habedere,
> ...


Die Antwort auf Diaz Frage interessiert mich auch brennend?


----------



## LautSprecher (4. Mai 2011)

LuisXIV schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf Diaz Frage interessiert mich auch brennend?



Schließe mich hier an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (5. Mai 2011)

So wie es aussieht hat es noch keiner probiert. 
also ich tendiere zu folgendem:
vivid air einbaulänge 222mm X 70mm hub wie beim coil mit einem mid tune.
müsste doch eigentlich passen. die frage ist nur wie ist der dämpfer zu pedalieren ?? 
wie ein stahlfeder ??
meisten erfahre ich meine höhenmeter ja selber.
rideon diaz


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Mai 2011)

ich hab den Manitou Evolver! glaub, daß der dem Vivid überlegen ist, allein von der Einstellbarkeit her. Kein Volumen, keine HS-Compression zum Einstellen.....und das Uzzi braucht da eher recht "spezielle" Einstellung.
(minimales Volumen, wenig HS-Comp.)


----------



## Diaz (5. Mai 2011)

dere,
ich hab schone meinen evolver isx6 probiert.
folgendes problem hab ich damit:
wenn ich dem sag entsprechenden luftdruck fahre nutzt der evolver nur 80% des hubs. wenn ich weniger fahre nutzt er 100% aber dann hab ich zuviel sag. es ist ein 222x70mm nicht ein 222x63mm wie der dhx air.
was für einen (hub) hast du und welchen luftdruck hauptkanmmer/piggy fährst du bei welchem körpergewicht ??
rideon diaz


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Mai 2011)

ich fahre 50-70psi in der Hauptkammer bei größter Kammer, also auf 1.
alles andere wäre bei der progressive Kinematik Schwachsinn.
Hauptkammer sinds 175 psi, die LS zu 2/3zu , 2 Klick HS.

Spricht sehr gut an, ist übrigens die kurze Einstlellung!

Ich glaub der Evolver hat auch nur 63mm, weil die ganzen 70mm schaff ich nicht mals mit 10 psi in der Hauptkammer


----------



## Diaz (6. Mai 2011)

... wennst ma jetzt no dei körpergewicht verrätst kann ich was damit anfangen.
danke und gruz
diaz


----------



## DH_RYDA (6. Mai 2011)

achja, naggische 85 kilo.......


----------



## geosnow (6. Mai 2011)

xxx


----------



## DH_RYDA (6. Mai 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> xxx



das kenn ich nur von der Videothek.....


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist meine Unterschrift !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (12. Mai 2011)

Ich denke ich wage es und werde mir den Vivid Air zum testen bestellen.
Welche Compressions-Stufe wäre eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet? B - also midtune?


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Mai 2011)

Hat einer die Einbaulänge eines DHX 4.0 im Uzzi ? 
222mm Länge weiß ich schonmal, aber welchen Hub?

Keiner ne Antwort...?


----------



## lassereinböng (18. Mai 2011)

70mm


----------



## fuel100 (22. Mai 2011)

an die ganze uzzi fan-gemeinde,

ich spiele mit dem gedanken einen uzzi-rahmen 2011 zu kaufen. habe 66kg, 1.74m fahre gerne touren, park, dh.
nun den, als alter sx trail-fan wäre das sicherlich die beste alernative.

was ich unsicher bin, soll ich mir eine 160er van von fox oder eine 180er von fox, oder soll ich mir eine totem montieren? ich springe zwischendurch schon gerne ein wenig, lass es aber bergab auch lieber mal krachen mit meinen fast 50 jahren. 
was meint ihr?

besten dank für eure hilfe
erich


----------



## robtopp (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe bei mir die Totem Solo Air verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden. So passt Front und das feine Heck recht gut zusammen. Auch habe ich für Park-Spielereien ausreichend Reserven. Sowohl für Drops in Form von Federweg, als auch im Sinne von Kraftausdauer für den ganzen Tag im Park.

Für Touren in den Alpen habe ich bei extremen Steilpassagen einen kleinen Spanngurt dabei. Oft ist eher der Fahrer und seine miese Kondition der limitierende Faktor.

Den Nachteil der größeren Einbaulänge bei 180mm-Gabeln kann man ein bisschen mit der Wahl des Steuersatzes kompensieren. Schön ist auch die verstellbare Geometrie (G3-Dropout) beim Uzzi. So läßt sich Sitz- und Lenkwinkel je nach Einsatzzweck verändern. Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich außer bei einem einmaligen Ausprobieren bei der Jungfernfahrt immer in der mittleren Stellung fahre.

Alternativ zur Totem würde ich noch die Lyric 170mm Solo-Air DH vorschlagen. Da hast Du noch mal einen kleinen Gewichtsvorteil zur Totem. Wobei ich die massige Totem-Optik schon cooler finde.


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Mai 2011)

*Das Uzzi.One for all*

*Rahmen:* Uzzi VP ,Large, works blue
*Gabel:* 2011 Talas RC2 180mm tapered
*Dämpfer:* DHX Air 5.0
*Steuersatz:* FSA Gravity 1.0 (so geil flach)
*Vorbau:* Thomson
*Lenker:* Race Face Atlas FR 
*Sattelstütze:* Thomson
*Sattel:* SLR XP
*Laufräder:* Deemax Ultimate
*Reifen:* Maxxis Ardent UST
*Bremsen:* Hope Tech 4,Goodridge stahlflex
*Kurbeln:* XTR
*Pedale:* XTR trail
*Schalthebel:* XTR
*Schaltwerk:* Saint shortcage
*Kassette:* Ultegra 12-28
*Kettenführung:* Gamut/eigenbau
*Bash:* Carbon eigenbau

Gewicht: 14,28 Kg













>Ein super Rad,mit saugeiler geometrie.Die skepsis gegenüber dem DHX Air ist unbestätigt.kein durchsacken,kein durchschlagen.arbeitet einfach unauffällig und gut.Und das trotz 87-89kg incl ausrüstung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2011)

Sehr, sehr, sehr,sehr geil.


----------



## iRider (23. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, sehr,sehr geil.



Dem schliess ich mich an!


----------



## mani.r (27. Mai 2011)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> *Das Uzzi.One for all*



Das hab ich auch schon 2x probiert ohne großen Erfolg.

Geiles Uzzi SpeedyR


----------



## Trailhunter75 (4. Juni 2011)

fuel100 schrieb:


> an die ganze uzzi fan-gemeinde,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem gedanken einen uzzi-rahmen 2011 zu kaufen. habe 66kg, 1.74m fahre gerne touren, park, dh.
> nun den, als alter sx trail-fan wäre das sicherlich die beste alernative.
> ...



Salutti
Ich bin auch vor dem Uzzi 2010 3 Jahre ein sx trail gefahren,, habe jetzt ein uzzi mit ner 180er talas,, hatte zuvor die totem drin,, finde dass die talas luftgabel einfach senstionell zum bike passt auch wenns mal bergauf gehen soll ist es für mich die beste alternative,, 
und bergab kannst du es so richtig krachen lassen!!!


----------



## energy-drink (9. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Welche Umwerfer sind denn möglich? Downswing, Upswing und E-Type?
180er Talas passt also gut. Wie wäre denn eine  Mazocci 66 RC3 Evo Ti im vergleich dazu?
lg


----------



## energy-drink (12. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt ein paar Pics gefunden auf denen eine Klemmschelle zu sehen ist. Da man aber von der Kettenblattseite nichts sieht vermute ich das da überall Topswing Umwerfer montiert sind. Warum? Gibt es einen grund warum keiner einen Downswing montiert hat?
lg


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Juni 2011)

das wird natürlich kompliziert alle drei umwerfer zu montieren.


> Think you need an e-type mech and this clamp to run a triple
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.ph...ght=uzzi+clamp
> 
> Not sure if it compensates for the seat tube angle which is a bit steep as it comes from the BB shell, I currently have an M660 fitted but it is no good when the chain is in the granny. I have seen a few bikes on here that are fitted with the M770 this has a longer cage than the M660 so I pressume it compensates for the seat tube angle. Or if you arent going to run a chain device fit an e-type this is the only thing im still not happy about with my build. Maybe someone else can comment.



top pull (oder dual pull) - top swing sollte passen


----------



## bachmayeah (12. Juni 2011)

mit einem down swing umwerfer könnts wohl komplizierter werde bzgl. der montage, da das sattelrohr in dem bereich ein wenig gebogen ist..


----------



## energy-drink (13. Juni 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> mit einem down swing umwerfer könnts wohl komplizierter werde bzgl. der montage, da das sattelrohr in dem bereich ein wenig gebogen ist..



Also sicherheitshalber Top Swing bestellen. Danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juni 2011)

schittebön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,
welche Dämpferbuchsen (Durchmesser etc.) brauch ich denn für einen Rock Shox Vivid Air im Uzzi?
Danke...


----------



## ma.schino (22. Juni 2011)

Miss doch einfach bei dem Uzzi nach was bei Dir zu Hause steht


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Juni 2011)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Miss doch einfach bei dem Uzzi nach was bei Dir zu Hause steht



Jeder hat mal angefangen, wa? 

Ist mein erstes Bike wo ich den Dämpfer tausche, also bisschen Rücksicht wäre angebracht.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juni 2011)

steht doch - glaube ich - auch auf der spec´s seite unter spacers:

Klickez moi

34x8mm/41x8mm

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, erstrecht wegen der Uhrzeit...


----------



## krasse-banny911 (25. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem Rahmen sind´s 25x6 vorne und 41x6 hinten.
Die Werte im "Manual" von 2010 stimmen nicht.


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Juni 2011)

krasse-banny911 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rahmen sind´s 25x6 vorne und 41x6 hinten.
> Die Werte im "Manual" von 2010 stimmen nicht.



Hast du kürzlich den Dämpfer getauscht? (weil du den DHX 4.0 verkaufst)

Wenn ja, dann nehme ich mal deine Masse, bei mir kommen nämlich ähnliche, aber nicht ganz die gleichen raus (hab auch nur mit nem alten Geodreck nachgemessen). Kann ich eigentlich für jede Dämpfermarke die Fox Buchsen benutzen oder gibt es da Unterschiede? 

Und ich schwanke noch zwischen Vivid Air (anscheinend sehr gute Funktion) und Roco Air RC WC (gute Funktion + sehr gutes Gewicht und weil ich das Uzzi auch für längere Bergauffahrten benutze ist das ein wichtiger Punkt für mich) aber da wird mir wohl hier, mangels Erfahrung mit beiden Dämpfer?, auch keiner helfen können.

Edit!: Hab mir jetzt den Vivid Air Tune B bestellt. Damit sollte ich an der 14,x kg Marke kratzen...im Sommer werden die bleischweren Cleg´s (spart ca 400g) ersetzt und dann schau ich sehr optimistisch Richtung 13,X kg ...


----------



## Kasinx (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich bin letzte Woche ein UZZI VP probegefahren, sehr geil, und habe gesehen, dass die Pedale bei 175mm Kurbel eine Kante in die Druckstrebe rechts gehauen hat. In der entsprechenden Position hat die Kurbel sich >5mm mit der Druckstrebe überschnitten und hatte noch ca 1cm Platz zur Strebe. Scheint also beim flexen des Hinterbaus passiert zu sein.  Hmm. Was mein ihr dazu?

War übrigens auf 175mm mit einem DHX Air mit ca 35% SAG eingestellt. Keine wilden Sachen, paar Doubles und kleine Dropbox.


Gruss

Ben


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juli 2011)

was für ne kurbel war es denn? foto?


----------



## Kasinx (15. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss es leider garnicht so genau. Der Junge meinte es sei eine CC-Kurbel 175mm. 
Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich mit meinen 95kg befürchte, durch den Flex des Hinterbaus an die Kurbel zu stossen. Eine 170er Kurbel finde ich da doch kurz für mich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (15. Juli 2011)

also ich hab ne 170er verbaut bei 184cm körperlänge und generell definitv kein problem.
weder beim pedalieren noch mitnem flex am hinterbau noch mit kurbel vs hinterbau...


----------



## robtopp (16. Juli 2011)

Der Rahmen bietet sicher nicht den größten Freigang für Kurbeln.

Bei mir ist eine Race Face SixC mit 175mm verbaut. Die Carbon-Kurbel an sich geht zur Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe total frei, also kein Kontakt. 
Aber um die Carbon-Fasern bei etwaigem Felskontakt zu schützen, kommt die Kurbel im Bereich der Pedalaufnahme mit so aufgesteckten Weich-Kunststoff-Schutzkappen. Die mußte ich links ein bisschen bearbeiten und abschleifen, bevor Sie mir den Rahmen anscheuert.


----------



## Kasinx (17. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Wollte eigentlich eine Atlas FR 175mm ranbauen.

Gleich noch eine Frage hinterher: Bei 150mm G3 Ausfallenden, wie sind da die Masse vom Tretlager? Die Kettenlinie steht ja weiter aus.

Gruss

Ben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. Juli 2011)

müssnt 73er sein.


----------



## haedillus malus (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ben, 

ich fahre selber eine ATLAS FR 175 mm Kurbel in meinem UZZI mit 150 mm Ausfallenden (Drop-Outs).

Geht problemlos, da man die Kettenlinie auch noch einstellen kann, für das UZZI sehr empfehlenswert.

Daneben fahre ich eine Hammerschmidt AM 175 mm, geht ebenfalls gut.

Vorher hatte ich eine uralte FSA MEGA-EXO Carbon-Kurbel 175 mm, die super eng baut, selbst die passte knapp.

Mir fällt nur auf, dass ich beim UZZI öfter mal mit den Fersen die Hinterbau-Streben (nicht die Kettenstreben) streife, sind jetzt an der Stelle schön blank poliert (Rahmen works raw), stört aber beim Biken nicht wirklich, vielleicht habe ich ja auch eine etwas seltsame Fußstellung auf dem Pedal.

Das Problem sind m.E. nicht die Kettenstreben, sondern die Hinterbau-Streben, ich denke, ab einer 177,5 mm Kurbel würde diese die Hinterbau-Streben touchieren, aber gut, wer fährt schon Kurbeln über 175 mm Länge.

Genau, das Tretlager hat beim UZZI VP immer 73 mm Einbaubreite, egal welche Drop-Outs.

Beste Grüße



Kasinx schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Wollte eigentlich eine Atlas FR 175mm ranbauen.
> 
> Gleich noch eine Frage hinterher: Bei 150mm G3 Ausfallenden, wie sind da die Masse vom Tretlager? Die Kettenlinie steht ja weiter aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kasinx (8. August 2011)

Dankeschön.

Uzzi bestellt, wird aber leider nicht vor der Bike-Attack kommen. Grrr. 
Ich pack da fürs Grobe noch einen Rocco TST R rein.

Nur mal so aus Interesse, hat jemand schon mal versuch einen Luftdämpfer 222x70 in den Rahmen zu passen? Hab soetwas nicht vor, aber geht es wegen der hohen Druckstufe nicht?

Gruss

BEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
zwei Fragen zum Uzzi:

1. Kann man problemlos ne Boxxer reinbauen (Geometrie, Freigabe von Intense für Doppelbrücke)? Wiegt halt auch nicht mehr als ne Marzocchi 66 RC3 Ti. Gibts da vielleicht ein Foto zu einem solchen Aufbau?

2. Passen die 150 mm Dropouts vom M6 an den Rahmen? Oder sind nur die G3s von Uzzi und 951 identisch?

Danke für eure Hilfe - Intense ist Neuland für mich ...


----------



## bachmayeah (10. August 2011)

Schau mal in die Intense Abteilung vom forums.mtbr.com
Da gibt's mehr als genug Uzzis mit DC-Gabel - egal of 40 oder Bocksah 

von intense selbst gab es ja auch ein paar versch. aufbauten. u.a. auch mit doppelbrücke.

Link1
Link2
Link3

Darüber hinaus:



> A boxxer won't change the geometry of the bike compared to a totem, I'm almost positive they have the same axle to crown length


 und Uzzis mit Totem gibbet ja auch wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## gigo (18. August 2011)

Werde es mal mit der Boxxer werde ich mal probieren - Ergebnis mit Bild wird dann hier präsentiert. Kann allerdings noch ein wenig dauern.
Möchte sich zufälligerweise jemand von seinen G3 Dropouts für 150 mm Nabenbreite trennen?


----------



## energy-drink (19. August 2011)

Ich komme noch mal auf "Kurbel stößt an Sitzstrebe" zurück.
Musste mit bedauern feststellen das meine 180mm XTR 2008 nicht verbaut werden kann. Knallt voll dagegen. 
Hat es schon jemand mit einer der neuen Dynschiss XT Kurbeln M780 2012 versucht ob sich die in 175 mm ausgeht? (Die mit den drei Kettenblättern)
Funktionieren sollte es ja angeblich mit dem alten 9 fach Antrieb.


----------



## pisskopp (21. August 2011)

Hello,
möchte in Zukunft auch wieder ein one in all bike haben, da ist das Uzzi ein Kandidat zu.
Soll mein SOCOM und mein Fusion Freak ersetzen. (Fahre kein Downhill, nur Enduro 60%/freeride 40%

Frage 1: Welche Grösse empfiehlt Ihr bei 1,80m
Frage2: Wippen im Wiegetritt immer noch VPP-Mässig ?
Frage3: Fährt jemand die Hammerschmidt und wie stehts mit Pedalrückschlag?
Ist es tourentauglich, soll heissenn 1h bergauf treten?

Danke& Gruss


----------



## Geißbock__ (21. August 2011)

Zu 1) ich würde medium empfehlen
zu 2) minimal bei ruhigem und gleichmäßigem Tritt, denn man bei diesem Bike entwickelt
zu 3) Nimm eine normale 2 fach Kurbel, ist wartungsärmer und leiser! Hatte die HS dran, bin aber wieder auch normal 2-fach umgestiegen!

Ich fahre  1,5 Stunden bergauf und habe einen schweren Aufbau mit über 17 kg, geht alles. Treten muss man immer noch selbst!


----------



## bachmayeah (21. August 2011)

ich hatte mit ~1,84m einen L-Rahmen und war damit sehr zufrieden.
hatte ne 3 fach kurbel dran, ging auch ohne probleme.


----------



## haedillus malus (22. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich fahre mein UZZI VP bei 179 cm Körperlänge in Größe M.

Passt perfekt, da es vom Reach/Stack her eher groß ausfällt, dürfte für mich nicht größer sein.

Wippen ist beim VPP2 kein Problem mehr, liegt im grünen Bereich, man muss sich aber an viel SAG (ca. knapp 40 % in der langen Dämpferposition) gewöhnen.

Ich bike meistens mit Hammerschmidt 22er oder 24er Kettenblatt, fährt sich hervorragend.

Ich habe subjektiv das Gefühl, dass das UZZI VP mit der Hammerschmidt weniger wippt, als mit einem 36er oder 38er Kettenblatt, der Rahmen ist offensichtlich vom virtuellen Drehpunkt her für die HS ausgelegt, Pedalrückschlag spüre ich ebenfalls keinen.

Montage der HS ist ohne irgendwelche Vorarbeiten/Anpassungen möglich, daneben macht meine HS überhaupt keine Geräusche mehr, seitdem ich Getriebe-Fließfett (ca. EUR 15.00 /Liter) benutze.

Das UZZI VP ist m.E. voll tourentauglich, 1.000 - 1.500 Höhenmeter sind kein Problem, auch wenn man nicht "super-trainiert" ist.

Ich kann es wirklich empfehlen, es ist fast eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau"!

Beste Grüße!

P.S. Ich fahre das UZZI zur Zeit mit TOTEM COIL und ELKA STAGE 5 Dämpfer, geht wie die Hölle!






pisskopp schrieb:


> Hello,
> möchte in Zukunft auch wieder ein one in all bike haben, da ist das Uzzi ein Kandidat zu.
> Soll mein SOCOM und mein Fusion Freak ersetzen. (Fahre kein Downhill, nur Enduro 60%/freeride 40%
> 
> ...


----------



## pisskopp (23. August 2011)

Danke für die Infos,

Das UZZI 2012, soll andere Kettenstreben bekommen, weis hier jemand mehr?
-> Hinterbau Asymetrisch

Danke


----------



## geosnow (26. August 2011)

ja, es wird mehr oder weniger der Tracer2 Hinterbau sein. wobei noch niemand ausser Jeff weiss, ob G1 oder G3 ausfallende verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (26. August 2011)

Ist jemand am Tausch eines DHX 4.0 aus dem Uzzi gegen einen DHX Air aus dem Uzzi interessiert? Ich hätte einen 4.0 zu bieten.


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2011)

@timbow.: welche Bikes fährst du momentan eigentlich ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. August 2011)

Ein Uzzi, ein M6 und ein Specialized Pitch. Das M6 ist aber vom Kumpel als Übergang, als ich das Propain Rage verkauft hatte, nächste Woche kommt mein Sunday. Sorry für OT...


----------



## haedillus malus (26. August 2011)

INTENSE wird ja wohl hoffentlich beim UZZI die genialen G3-Ausfallenden beibehalten!

Ansonsten wäre ja die Charakteristik "Ein Bike für (fast) alles" dahin!

Ich nutze die Verstellmöglichkeiten der G3 Ausfallenden jedenfalls begeistert, teilweise schraube ich sie sogar während einer Tour um, wenn es erst lange uphill und danach lange downhill geht (z.B. am Gardasee). 

Ist ja schnell erledigt und der neben einem 5er Inbus (den man sowieso immer dabei haben sollte) notwendige Kettenblattschrauben-Schlüssel wiegt ja wirklich fast gar nichts, ein wenig Gefühl für´s notwendige Drehmoment hat man ja in der Regel auch.



geosnow schrieb:


> ja, es wird mehr oder weniger der Tracer2 Hinterbau sein. wobei noch niemand ausser Jeff weiss, ob G1 oder G3 ausfallende verbaut werden.


----------



## geosnow (27. August 2011)

Beim 951 haben sie die G3 Dropouts auch entfernt.


----------



## haedillus malus (27. August 2011)

Ja, ist mir bekannt, habe ich auch nicht verstanden, aber gut, wahrscheinlich wollte INTENSE das 951 klar eine Stufe unter das neuere M9 (mit G3 Drop-Outs) stellen.

Da bin ich ja schon mal froh, dass ich hier noch G3-Ersatz-Drop-Outs für´s UZZI liegen habe.

Sobald bekannt wird, dass die G3 Hinterbauten ab 2012 beim UZZI abgeschafft werden, lege ich mir sicherheitshalber noch einen 2010er oder 2011er Ersatz-Hinterbau auf Halde.

Wie man weiß, sind die Hinterbauten ja nicht unzerstörbar, obwohl ich schon den neueren an der Kettenstrebe vorne verstärkten habe.





geosnow schrieb:


> Beim 951 haben sie die G3 Dropouts auch entfernt.


----------



## gigo (28. August 2011)

brauch mal 'nen rat: ist es sinnvoll, beim uzzi eine 150er hinterradnabe zu verbauen bzw. wo liegt der vor- oder nachteil? muss mich gerade entscheiden, ob ich mir die 150 mm G3 dropouts bestelle (135 mm habe ich hier) oder lieber mein hinterrad von einer 150er auf eine 135er nabe umspeichen lassen soll. 
danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## bachmayeah (29. August 2011)

kettenlinie wird wohl schlechter, dafür der hinterbau ggf. spürbar steifer...
evtl passt ja auch 135*10 oder so..


----------



## haedillus malus (29. August 2011)

Ich habe mich bei meinem UZZI für 150 x 12 mm entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden.

Daneben habe ich sofort nach dem Kauf auf MAXLE umgebaut, da ich keine Lust hatte, einen 17er Maulschlüssel und einen 8er Inbus für eine konventionelle Steckachse mit mir herum zu schleppen.

Ich nutze INDUSTRY-NINE und HOPE PRO Laufräder, beide mit ZTR-FLOW Felgen ohne Schlauch mit Dicht-Milch, läuft alles seit ca. 1,5 Jahren im UZZI problemlos (Reifen FAT ALBERT/BIG BETTY/MUDDY MARY).

In diesem Zusammenhang: DIE MILCH MACHT`S!!!
Nie mehr ohne!
Deutlich spürbar geringerer Rollwiderstand, Reifen baut breiter, Grip ohne Ende!
Seit ich mit Milch fahre, ist es mir trotz 90 Kg Fahrergewicht nicht mehr gelungen, einen Reifen platt zu fahren (das war mit Schlauch anders!).

Ob der Hinterbau steifer ist, als mit 135 mm kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich das UZZI damit nie gefahren habe.

Ich denke aber schon, dass 150 mm etwas stabiler sind.

Zur Zeit fahre ich Hammerschmidt mit 22er Kettenblatt und hinten 11-36er 9-fach Titan-Cassette, die Kettenlinie ist teilweise schon extrem, aber beim Biken nicht negativ spürbar.

Es gibt natürlich sicherlich steifere Hinterbauten, aber ich habe mit knapp 90 Kg Fahrergewicht (brutto) keinerlei Probleme.





gigo schrieb:


> brauch mal 'nen rat: ist es sinnvoll, beim uzzi eine 150er hinterradnabe zu verbauen bzw. wo liegt der vor- oder nachteil? muss mich gerade entscheiden, ob ich mir die 150 mm G3 dropouts bestelle (135 mm habe ich hier) oder lieber mein hinterrad von einer 150er auf eine 135er nabe umspeichen lassen soll.
> danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (29. August 2011)

Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten! 
Das mit der Steifigkeit ist natürlich schon ein Argument-wiege netto auch um die 80 Kilo... 
Wüsste gerne mal, ob man bei der 135er Variante nur Schnellspanner fahren kann oder ob es da auch ne Steckachsoption gibt. Auf der Website von Intense find ich zu den G3s leider überhaupt nix!
Kennt wer nen günstigen Onlineshop in den USA, wo ich die Dropouts zu nem guten Kurs bekomme? Bei eBay.com gab's das Set bis vor kurzem für 150 Dollar, aber ich hab leider zu lange gewartet. 
Alles gar nicht so leicht zu entscheiden...


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. August 2011)

Fahre bei den 135ern 12mm Steckachse bei ausreichender Steifigkeit.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (29. August 2011)

Ich fahre die 135er mit 10mm DT RWS Thru Bolt. Gefällt mir sehr gut weil steif und einfache werkzeuglose Benutzung.


----------



## geosnow (29. August 2011)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ich fahre die 135er mit 10mm DT RWS Thru Bolt. Gefällt mir sehr gut weil steif und einfache werkzeuglose Benutzung.



Hatte ich auch und geht bestens mit den 135 dropouts. Ich hab nun am T2 X12 was noch ein bisschen steifer ist. Zumindest bilde ich mir das ein.


----------



## geosnow (30. August 2011)

gigo schrieb:


> Bei eBay.com gab's das Set bis vor kurzem für 150 Dollar, aber ich hab leider zu lange gewartet.
> Alles gar nicht so leicht zu entscheiden...



billiger bekommst du die nicht. ich kenne keinen onlineshop, der diese preise bietet. weder CRC noch fanatik noch Competitive Cyclist, go-ride oder jensonusa.


----------



## haedillus malus (30. August 2011)

Man kann mit 135 mm und 150 mm G3 Drop-Outs wahlweise mit Steckachse oder mit Schnellspanner/RWS fahren.

Entsprechende Inlays für die Drop-Outs liegen beim Rahmenkauf bei!
Diese Inlays ermöglichen die Schnellspanner-Variante.
(jedenfalls war das bei meinem 2010er UZZI mit 150 mm Drop-Outs der Fall).

Ich habe meine Ersatz-Drop-Outs bei HIBIKE gekauft:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../Intense-Ersatzteile-fuer-951-G3-Dropout.html

UZZI und 951 G3 Drop-Outs sind ja identisch.

Leider kosten sie EUR 135,00 je Stück.

Die o.g. Inlays sind allerdings nicht dabei.



gigo schrieb:


> Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten!
> Das mit der Steifigkeit ist natürlich schon ein Argument-wiege netto auch um die 80 Kilo...
> Wüsste gerne mal, ob man bei der 135er Variante nur Schnellspanner fahren kann oder ob es da auch ne Steckachsoption gibt. Auf der Website von Intense find ich zu den G3s leider überhaupt nix!
> Kennt wer nen günstigen Onlineshop in den USA, wo ich die Dropouts zu nem guten Kurs bekomme? Bei eBay.com gab's das Set bis vor kurzem für 150 Dollar, aber ich hab leider zu lange gewartet.
> Alles gar nicht so leicht zu entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (30. August 2011)

Ich hätte noch ein neues 135mm G3 Schaltauge zu verkaufen, da ich kein Uzzi und 951 mehr habe. Das linke Ausfallende habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## swabian (3. September 2011)

Hi,

welche Erfahrungen zwecks Größe habt ihr?
Bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, also der Oberkörper ist eher länger!
Ich fahre ja schon ein 951 in M und das ist genau passend, aber kleiner dürfte es nicht sein!
Auf der HP von Intense ist das L nach den Daten ja richtig groß, ich habe auch keines zum Probesitzen in der Nähe!
Der Pilsner meint bei 179cm sei das M gerade passend, bin irgendwie ein bisschen irritiert.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## robtopp (3. September 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein neues 135mm G3 Schaltauge zu verkaufen, da ich kein Uzzi und 951 mehr habe. Das linke Ausfallende habe ich aber nicht.


Hi,
wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, hast Du ein rechtes G3-Dropout für das Uzzi übrig.
Gerade heute habe ich mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen und dabei das Schaltauge des Dropouts ruiniert. 
Was wäre Deine Preisvorstellung ink. Versand nach D?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## haedillus malus (4. September 2011)

Oh, das hört sich bei Dir schwierig an!

Du musst m.E. beide Größen M und L unbedingt probefahren!

Ich habe bei 179 cm Körperlänge mehr Schrittlänge als Du und dabei relativ lange Arme, Oberkörper normal bzw. evtl. eher kurz.

Ich fahre das UZZI in M und es ist für mich ziemlich lang, Oberrohrlänge bei mittlerer Einstellung Drop-Outs und Gabeln TOTEM oder FOX 40 mit 565 mm Einbauhöhe ist 598 mm horizontal, interessanter sind allerdings Reach und Stack, auch hier fällt es relativ lang/hoch aus.

Ich verwende Vorbauten 6-12 Grad Steigung zwischen 60 mm und 90 mm Länge mit 15 mm Spacerhöhe und komme mit allen super klar (2 Lenker mit Lenkerbreite 740 mm, 10 mm Up-Sweep, einer 6 Grad, einer 12 Grad Back-Sweep), spielt ja alles auch eine große Rolle bezgl. der Sitzposition.

Für mich dürfte das UZZI nicht größer sein, bei anderen Herstellern wäre das UZZI in M definitiv teilweise schon Größe L.

Ich habe mich allerdings von der Geometrie her noch nie so wohl gefühlt, wie auf dem UZZI (I love it!) und es ist ungefähr mein 10. Rahmen, seit ich bike.

Wahrscheinlich könntest Du beide Größen fahren, je nachdem, ob Du es eher spritziger oder tourentauglicher nutzen möchtest.

Beste Grüße!



swabian schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Erfahrungen zwecks Größe habt ihr?
> Bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, also der Oberkörper ist eher länger!
> ...


----------



## swabian (4. September 2011)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Oh, das hört sich bei Dir schwierig an!
> 
> Du musst m.E. beide Größen M und L unbedingt probefahren!
> 
> ...




Super vielen Dank für die fundierte Antwort

Wahrscheinlich dann doch ein M


----------



## swabian (7. September 2011)

Hi,

hat Jemand einen Uzzi mit L Rahmen in der Nähe von Pforzheim, Karlsruhe,
Ludwigsburg, Heilbronn zum Probesitzen bzw. Stehen, ich komme sonst irgendwie nicht weiter!
Danke


----------



## trailterror (23. September 2011)

Zervus intense gemeinde,

Ih frag im auftrag von nem kumpel:

Ist die homepage angabe der oberrohrlänge vom aktuellen uzzi als horizontal oder effektiv angegeben??

Thx


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (27. September 2011)

Habe vor paar Wochen bei einem HÃ¤ndler vor Ort der 2012er Uzzi
angeschaut, in gleicher Ausstattung wie der vom Eurobike (ca. 8 Tausend). 
Nach dem bei meinem aktuellen Bike die Kettenstrebe riss, muss fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr was Neues her. 
Laut dem HÃ¤ndler wurde Folgendes verÃ¤ndert: 

- Hinterbau verstÃ¤rkt und durch neue FrÃ¤steil an Kettenstrebe mehr Reifenfreiheit, 
- 142x12 Achse, 
- Direkt Mount Umwerfer, 
- leichtere Rohrsatz, 
- flachere Lenkwinkel. 

Die genaue Geodaten hatte er noch nicht. Ab Oktober soll den neuen Rahmen bestellbar sein. 
Der Rahmen + Gabel: Bomber 66 2012 + Steuersatz: Acros + Laufradsatz mit ZTR Flow (wÃ¼rde aber was Haltbareres nehmen) 
und Tune Naben fÃ¼r 3600,- Euro. Super Angebot, bin jetzt echt am Ã¼berlegen. Das Bike gefiel mir schon immer. 
Gestern habe ich bisschen Ã¼ber VPP recherchiert. 
Man hÃ¶rt und liest oft dass RÃ¤der mit VPP genaue Abstimmung brauchen und mÃ¼ssen mit viel Sag gefahren werden. 
Ich stelle den Sag immer zwischen 25-30% und nicht wie Ã¼blich im Sitzen, sonder im Stehen ein. 
Beim Aufsitzen komme ich meist auf Ã¼ber 40%, darum ist mir steile Sitzrohr und progressive Hinterbau sehr wichtig. 
Beides hat Uzzi. Ich habe aber befÃ¼rchtet, dass bei so viel Sag das ganze VPP bei Bergauffahren nicht mehr richtig Funktioniert. 
Nach einem Bild aus Internet und paar Stunden Photoshop: 

Sag 60 mm â 30%


 

Sag 90 mm â 50%


 
Dem nach liegt virtuelle Drehpunkt unabhÃ¤ngig vom Hinterbauposition (30, 40 oder 50% des Federwegs) 
immer exakt auf Kettenlinie 24er Kettenblatt vorne und 20er Ritzel hinten. 
Eigentlich ideal fÃ¼r Hammerschmidt. 

Theorie hin oder her, nÃ¤chste Zeit will ich zumindest die 2011 probefahren. Ist aber oft beim kleinen HÃ¤ndler schwierig. 

Wie ist es so mit QualitÃ¤t bei Intense? 
Hier im Forum liest man oft schlechteres. Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8753920&postcount=784


----------



## mathis2 (29. September 2011)

doofe frage, stimmt es das alle intense "raw" rahmen 250gramm weniger wiegen wie ihr jeweiliges pendant in farbe??
@johannes, what??(aber ps rockt)


----------



## lassereinböng (30. September 2011)

mathis2 schrieb:


> doofe frage, stimmt es das alle intense "raw" rahmen 250gramm weniger wiegen wie ihr jeweiliges pendant in farbe??


ja, das kommt schon hin.
hat aber nichts mit intense zu tun sondern betrifft alle hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathis2 (30. September 2011)

thx für die schnelle antwort,coole sache mit dem gewicht


----------



## ShogunZ (30. September 2011)

Ist es möglich einen Rahmen in works-blue wieder raw zu bekommen? Soll natürlich keine großer Aufwand sein - ich hätt gleich mal an Sand- bzw. Glasperlenstrahlen gedacht? Lieg ich da komplett falsch?


----------



## mathis2 (30. September 2011)

mathis2 schrieb:


> thx für die schnelle antwort,coole sache mit dem gewicht



welches ist eigentlich die Long Travel Einstellung an der Wippe,untere Bohrung oder obere???


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2011)

@Shogu: abbeizen dürfte besser sein. Vom Strahlen verschwindet die schöne Raw-Struktur.


----------



## SlayMe (1. Oktober 2011)

und frag mal bei Intense nach. Strahlen ist oft nicht gut für die Haltbarkeit des Rahmens.
Beizen ist deutlich schonender. Bei einigen Herstellern erlischt Deine Garantie, wenn Du einen Rahmen strahlen lässt.


----------



## mathis2 (7. Oktober 2011)

hi zammen
hab seit heute en uzzi 2010er frame,mit dhx 5 air, welche axiale Bohrung in der Schwinge verändert den Federweg in wiefern???
oder braucht man verschiedene Dämpfer mit verschiedener EBL um den Federweg zu verändern.?
grüsse und schönes weekend


----------



## fully-fahrer (7. Oktober 2011)

Die obere Bohrung ist für short Travel so um die 170 mm FW und die andere für Long Travel und ca 190mm

wählst du die "kleine" wird der Lenkwinkel auch um 1 oder 2 grad flacher 1

falls falsch bitTe korrigieren


----------



## mathis2 (7. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab den rahmenkit gekauft und da hängt der dämpfer (5.air) oben drin ,könnt ich den jetzt drunter hängen und hätte 190????
dachte man braucht nen stahlfederdämpfer???


----------



## fully-fahrer (7. Oktober 2011)

nene, kommt ned auf den Dämpfer an sonder wie du ihn einhängst

unten 190mm
oben   170mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Oktober 2011)

Es kommt sehr wohl auf den Dämpfer an. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis mal den Dämpferhub ergibt den Federweg. Luftdämpfer haben in der Regel weniger Hub bei gleicher Einbaulänge und somit dann auch weniger Federweg.


----------



## fully-fahrer (7. Oktober 2011)

du hast recht ja ! aber des mein ich ned sonder einfach dass die Verschiedenen Bohrungen unterschiedliche Federwege ergeben !


----------



## geosnow (7. Oktober 2011)

fully-fahrer schrieb:


> nene, kommt ned auf den Dämpfer an sonder wie du ihn einhängst
> 
> unten 190mm
> oben   170mm



Kannst Du mir das Erklären?


----------



## fully-fahrer (7. Oktober 2011)

Mir wurde es so erklärt hängst du deinen Dämpfer in die obere Aufnahme steht dir ein Federweg von 170 mm der sich durch Hub undso zusammensetzt zur verfügung und inder unteren aufnahme 190 mm außerdem wird bei der "kleineren aufnahme" der Lenkwinkel flacher !


----------



## geosnow (8. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525561


----------



## robtopp (8. Oktober 2011)

geosnow hat Recht.

In der oberen Postition stehen Dir ca. 190mm Federweg zur Verfügung. In der unteren ca. 178mm.

Der effektive Federweg hängt in jeder Position auch vom nutzbaren Dämpferweg ab. Ein Fox DHX Air hat bei gleicher Einbaulänge wie ein konventioneller DHX, also Stahl, bauartbedingt einen etwas geringeren Dämpferhub. 

Ich fahre beide Positionen mit zwei verschiedenen Dämpfern.
Wenn es bergauf und bergab geht, nehme ich den DHX Air in der unteren Position. Da es dabei meist technisch bergab geht bin ich mit dem DHX Air ganz zufrieden. 
Bei Park- oder Shuttle-Ausflügen bevorzuge ich den DHX 4.0 in der oberen Anlenkposition und freue mich über das Super- 
Ansprechverhalten und das Schluckvermögen. 

Das Uzzi ist extrem vielseitig und mit einem zweiten Laufradsatz mein 1-4-All-Bike.

@geosnow: Danke für Deine schnelle Hilfe mit dem Dropout. Zum Glück habe ich in B.C. kein Ersatz gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathis2 (9. Oktober 2011)

also jetzt doch obere position mehr federweg?


----------



## energy-drink (9. Oktober 2011)

How do you adjust the travel on Intense bikes? 			 			 			 			On All of our models (except the M-series),  the TOP hole on the link is for LONGER travel setting. On the M9, the  top hole is the shorter travel.

Quelle: http://www.intensecycles.com/support/faq.php


----------



## mathis2 (26. Oktober 2011)

sers was fährt ihr den für 2fach Kurbeln?habe das problem das ich mit meiner xt mit 175mm Kurbelarmlänge öfters mal den Boden tuschiere mit de Pedale.
hatte vorher Hammerschmidt AM die hatte nur 165 mm länge,würde aber gerne zwecks Gewicht bei normaler 2fach Kurbel bleiben.
was habt ihr so?
greetz


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2011)

Schau bei Brüggelmann, da gibts es die schöne 970er XTR noch in 165mm.

Guckst du:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...belgarn-xtr-165mm-minnenla06-44x3/227040.html


----------



## mathis2 (26. Oktober 2011)

trau mich ja kaum zu fragen aber
gibts da au was günstigers??
cheers


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Oktober 2011)

SLX, nicht viel schwerer aber viel billiger. Hab eine 170er und komme gut damit zurecht.


----------



## mathis2 (26. Oktober 2011)

yop,hab ich auch auf dem Radar,die wirds wohl sein.


----------



## evil_rider (26. Oktober 2011)

geil, nen rahmen der upperclass mit ner kurbel aus dem low-end segment, das sind auch leute die stahlfelgen auf nen bugatti machen würden...


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, aber das ist für mich ein sinnfreier Kommentar. Die SLX bietet wie bereits geschrieben ein super Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, das meiste Gewicht machen die unterschiedlichen Kettenblätter aus, ohne KB geben sich die SLX und die XTR nicht so viel, als das es den Preisunterschied rechtfertigen würde. Und jetzt darf ich die Kurbel nicht fahren weil sie nicht teuer genug ist? Strange Einstellung!


----------



## mathis2 (26. Oktober 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist für mich ein sinnfreier Kommentar. Die SLX bietet wie bereits geschrieben ein super Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, das meiste Gewicht machen die unterschiedlichen Kettenblätter aus, ohne KB geben sich die SLX und die XTR nicht so viel, als das es den Preisunterschied rechtfertigen würde. Und jetzt darf ich die Kurbel nicht fahren weil sie nicht teuer genug ist? Strange Einstellung!



hab mir vor nem halben jahr die Hammerschmidt AM für 480eus gekauft und würde sie nicht ans uzzi schrauben,einzig und allein wegem Gewicht.
Sie ist teuer,funkt einwandfrei und macht was her.Trotzdem ist sie zu schwer.
Und die SLX bietet mir glaub ich auch das beste Preis Leistungs Verhältniss.
finde so ein kommentar auch schade,will ja mit dem rad fahrn und nicht ständig angst um meine teile ham.
hab eh schon genug angst um den rahmen selbst 
aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (27. Oktober 2011)

wie gut das eine XTR nicht nur leichter, sondern auch steifer und stabiler ist als eine SLX.... und 80g ist also nicht viel schwerer...  

und ausserdem, ihr quängelt was vom guten P/L verhältnis, aber fahrt ein intense... na, was fällt euch auf? 

sorry, aber das ist blasphemie...


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Oktober 2011)

Hätte ich Dich doch einfach ignoriert, aber jetzt weiß ich es besser!


----------



## SpeedyR (27. Oktober 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> geil, nen rahmen der upperclass mit ner kurbel aus dem low-end segment, das sind auch leute die stahlfelgen auf nen bugatti machen würden...



Das sagt der richtige .Aber selber nen Intense mit ner ranzigen LX Kurbel fahren...wie geil


----------



## evil_rider (27. Oktober 2011)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das sagt der richtige .Aber selber nen Intense mit ner ranzigen LX Kurbel fahren...wie geil



öhhh...
XTR kurbel alt:






XT kurbel neu:





und zwischendrin war mal nen monat ne LX drauf weil XT in 165mm nicht lieferbar war...


----------



## mathis2 (27. Oktober 2011)

also mit der old skool kiste würd ich mich jetzt nit soooo aus dem fenster lehnen ,zwecks slx =shit
liebhaberstück hin oder her


----------



## gigo (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der aktuellen 985er XT-Kurbel 2x10 aus? Ist die problemlos mit nur einem KB und Kettenführung montierbar? Würde mir für mein Uzzi recht gut gefallen!

Übrigens: Habe noch einen Satz G3s für 135er Naben, falls jemand Interesse hat ...


----------



## schwinnrider (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

muss zwar meine bikes grad verkaufen da mein Auto im Ar.. ist aber falls wer nen Uzzi liegen hat und es los werden will würd ich mich freuen wenn der jenige sich melden würde! 

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## lassereinböng (1. November 2011)

Ich werde mein uzzi demnächst verkaufen.


----------



## Katzenjammer (2. November 2011)

Such auch einen Frame in Gr.M, wer eins hat bitte schnell melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisXIV (2. November 2011)

Hab ein Uzzi Größe M works blue ggf. abzugeben. Rahmen ist is fast neuem Zustand (ca 10 Tage) Bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## othu (2. November 2011)

Jemand eine Idee, *ab wann* ich *wo* ein Uzzi 2012 ordern kann?


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2011)

Frag doch bei Shocker nach.


----------



## mathis2 (2. November 2011)

bikemailorder ham sie auch drin


----------



## othu (3. November 2011)

laut Shocker Distribution sollen die 2012er Uzzis ab Mitte Dezember verfügbar sein.


Habe mich jetzt durch den ganzen Thread geackert und habe einige Fragen:


Ich (184cm/110kg) suche ein SuperEnduro/LightFreerider für Enduro Touren um die 35-60km, 1000-1500hm und ab und an auch mal ein Parkbesuch.
Für Drops über 1m bin ich zu alt, zu schwer und zu feige.

Ich würde den Rahmen mit CCDB nehmen, möchte aber zusätzlich eine Luftdämpfer für Touren holen (Vivid Air, Roco Air oder Swinger Expert).

Bisheriger Favorit war das Alutech Fanes, das ist aber aus persönlichen Gründen raus.
Sorgen mache ich mir beim Uzzi vor allem, weil ich hier gelesen habe, der Hinterbau wäre nicht der steifeste (das wäre auch beim Fanes und meinem Gewicht eine "Schwachstelle" gewesen). Fährt jemand mit ähnlichem Gewicht ein Uzzi und kann mich beruhigen?


Gibt es schon eine offizielle Erklärung, was am 2012er Modell geändert wurde?


Grüße
Otto


----------



## mathis2 (3. November 2011)

Also als Enduro und Light Freerider taugt es auf jeden fall!!!!
Hab nen DHX 5.0 Air als Dämpfer und bin begeistert,da ich den Rahmen in RAW habe wiegt er ohne Dämpfer nur 3.2 kg und das ist echt der Hammer fürn Rahmen mit maximalem Federweg von 190mm!!!
Ich fahr den Hinterbau mit Steckachse und find ihn ok.Man merkt schon einen kleinen Unterschied zu meinem letzten Rad (Scott Voltage FR) aber von der Steifigkeit her echt noch ok.
glaube da wurde auch mal was geändert letztes oder vorletztes Jahr.?
allerdings wieg ich nur 78kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fully-fahrer (5. November 2011)

Ich habe ebenfalls den Fox DHX Air 5.0 verbaut und finde dieser Arbeitet sehr gut ! mein Händler hat mir gesagt dass man mit dem DHX gute 180 mm inder oberen Einhängung rausbringt stimmt dass ?


----------



## bachmayeah (5. November 2011)

jepp... dhx coil hat mehr hub als der dhx air.. abhängig vom einbau des dämpfers (oberes oder unteres loch) haste mehr federweg...
steht aber auch auf http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/index.php?id=1&product_id=12 bei den specs


----------



## fully-fahrer (5. November 2011)

perfekt danke ! und wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wie ich ein Bild einstell in den Thread ^^


----------



## bachmayeah (5. November 2011)

öffnest ein foto, suchst dir den link der mit http anfängt und mit .jpg aufhört
(in deinem album ein foto öffnen und rechts unten auf groß klicken, dann steht der link in der adresszeile deines browsers in etwa: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/pho...407106_176396149107913_365791_752372546_n.jpg)

im editorfenster auf das bildsymbol klicken und da den o.g. link einfügen
--> 





hoffe du hasts verstanden --> rechnung kommt


----------



## fully-fahrer (5. November 2011)

macht dann ... ^^ 

ne, danke dir  

was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meinem Uzzi VP ?


----------



## gigo (12. November 2011)

Schickes Uzzi! 
Muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen, weil ich zu viele sich widersprechende Aussagen dazu gelesen habe: in welches Loch muss der Dämpfer jeweils für den kürzeren bzw. längeren Federweg eingehängt werden?
Hat schon mal jemand nen Vivid Air im Uzzi verbaut? Bringt das was im Vergleich zum DHX Air? Welcher Tune wäre der richtige?


----------



## fully-fahrer (12. November 2011)

hab neulich nochmal mit meinem Händler gesprochen 

Untere Einhängung ist die kürzere  

ich fahr nur den DHX Air will aber bald nen BOS,Evolver oder CCDB


----------



## fully-fahrer (13. November 2011)

Hier mein Uzzi VP


----------



## mathis2 (13. November 2011)

wunderscheeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## fully-fahrer (13. November 2011)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (18. November 2011)

Hab den Thread komplett gelesen, aber vielleicht hab ichs ja auch übersehen. Konnte inzwischen jemand was sagen zum Tune und der Funktion eines Vivid Airs im Uzzi? Evtl. Vergleich zum DHX Air oder Manitou Evolver?
Wäre über Rückmeldungen dankbar!


----------



## geosnow (19. November 2011)

Rotes Uzzi ist geil. Sieht man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## fully-fahrer (19. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## mathis2 (20. November 2011)




----------



## mathis2 (20. November 2011)

auch mal meins kommt noch ne andere Kurbel dran


----------



## fully-fahrer (20. November 2011)

rockt auch  wieviel FW hinten ?


----------



## mathis2 (20. November 2011)

sowas mit 170 hinten und die gepimpte lyrik hatt 175 mm, zum runterdrehen auf 140mm zum bergaufradeln.
der Hinterbau ist der Hammer


----------



## geosnow (20. November 2011)

Sehr spritzig getrimmt dein Uzzi.


----------



## mathis2 (20. November 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Sehr spritzig getrimmt dein Uzzi.



Thx.dachte erst ich mach noch meine hammerschmidt vom letzten Rad dran,aber die war mir zu schwer.jetzt kommt die Woche 
noch ne Race Face am 2fach Kurbel dran ist zwar auch kein megaleichtgewicht aber zu den 1800gramm der HS schon.lässt sich herrlichst Berg
auf treten und bergab über jeden Zweifel erhaben.hatte schon paar Bikes im ungefähr gleichen Segment (Scott voltage fr,Canyon torque fr,Norco six,ghost
Northshore)also quasi Bikes zum noch hochkurbeln und voll bergabtauglich,aber bis jetzt ist das uzzi persönlicher testsieger!!das voltage fr übrigens
Testlooser in jedem Bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (21. November 2011)

Stapfn schrieb:


> Hab den Thread komplett gelesen, aber vielleicht hab ichs ja auch übersehen. Konnte inzwischen jemand was sagen zum Tune und der Funktion eines Vivid Airs im Uzzi? Evtl. Vergleich zum DHX Air oder Manitou Evolver?
> Wäre über Rückmeldungen dankbar!



Wirklich niemand ne Info für mich um mir die Dämpfer Entscheidung etwas zu erleichtern?


----------



## LautSprecher (21. November 2011)

Stapfn schrieb:


> Wirklich niemand ne Info für mich um mir die Dämpfer Entscheidung etwas zu erleichtern?



Hi,
ich hab den Vivid Air im Uzzi! Tune B. 

Habe aber nur den Vergleich zum Coil DHX.


----------



## fully-fahrer (21. November 2011)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Tausch eines DHX 4.0 aus dem Uzzi gegen einen DHX Air aus dem Uzzi interessiert? Ich hätte einen 4.0 zu bieten.



steht des angebot noch?  wär genau an diesem Angebot interissiert !

gilt an alle wer mag, einen DHX 5.0 Air gegen Coil aller Art trauschen ?

mfg Tobi


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. November 2011)

Hast PN


----------



## fully-fahrer (21. November 2011)

ne :/


----------



## Stapfn (27. November 2011)

Falls jemand den DHX Air aus seinem Uzzi abgeben möchte gerne PM an mich. Danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fully-fahrer (29. November 2011)

Hier nochmal meins !  jetzt dann mit Wicked Will 2.5 und hab vor mir nen Flatbar indem rot zu holn !


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2011)

Bitte keinen Flatbar.


----------



## fully-fahrer (29. November 2011)

nich dirket Flat aber mit ganz wenig Rise !


----------



## mathis2 (5. Dezember 2011)

was fahrt ihr jungs so für Reifen??hab mir jetzt für den Winter Maxxis Minion 2,35 Freeride geholt.Aber bin nicht zufrieden sind zwar superleicht,leider alle 10 Meter nen Durchschlag.
suche was leichtes aber trotzdem noch pannenresistent im Enduro bereich


----------



## lassereinböng (6. Dezember 2011)

mathis2 schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr jungs so für Reifen??hab mir jetzt für den Winter Maxxis Minion 2,35 Freeride geholt.Aber bin nicht zufrieden sind zwar superleicht,leider alle 10 Meter nen Durchschlag.
> suche was leichtes aber trotzdem noch pannenresistent im Enduro bereich



wenn du mit zu wenig luftdruck fährst, wird dir jeder reifen durchschlagen.
pass den luftdruck doch mal dem reifen an und wenn du dann sagen kannst, was dir an dem reifen nicht passt, kann man dir bestimmt etwas empfehlen.


----------



## mathis2 (7. Dezember 2011)

fertsch:


----------



## Stapfn (13. Dezember 2011)

Servus zusammen.
Fährt jemand zufällig ne e13 DRS mit ISCG an seinem Uzzi und kann mir mal paar Tips bzgl. Montage geben. Gerne natürlich per PN. Bin schon etwas entnervt mit dem Murks.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## gigo (4. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,
bin gerade dabei mein Uzzi fertig zu stellen und wollte ihm noch neue dämpferschrauben gönnen. im intense manual steht, dass man eine 8mm x 55mm und eine 8mm x 60mm schraube benötigt.
habe da ein paar feine titandämpferschrauben entdeckt, welche es in M8 x 60 mm gibt. passen die? an anderer stelle hier habe ich gelesen, dass man M6 schrauben benötigt...
also einfach gefragt: haben M8 schrauben einen durchmesser von 8 mm?
will nur auf nummer sicher gehen, dass ich jetzt nichts falsches bestelle. danke!

p.s.
habe mir gerade nochmal den rahmen mit bestehenden dämpferschrauben angeschaut: die intense angaben sind nicht korrekt! der schraubendurchmesser beträgt nicht 8 mm, sondern 6 mm. die längen müssen 45 und 55 mm (jeweils ohne schraubenkopf gemessen) betragen. ist ja ein super manual von intense!


----------



## gigo (5. Januar 2012)

Ach ja,die angegebenen Buchsenmaße stimmen auch nicht. Bin jetzt auf 41x6 mm und 25x6 mm gekommen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? 
Danke


----------



## krasse-banny911 (5. Januar 2012)

Ja kann ich bestätigen. Hab ich auch durch selber messen erfahren müssen. Das Handbuch ist nicht der Brüller. Wird aber auch nicht geändert - so wie die ganze Website.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (6. Januar 2012)

Hi 
suche einen Uzzi Rahmen mit Dämpfer und ISCG Aufnahme zwecks Hammerschmidt montage bis 1000,-
Bitte melden wer einen loswerden will.

mfg Booder


----------



## harrypeter18 (6. Januar 2012)

Booder schrieb:


> Hi
> suche einen Uzzi Rahmen mit Dämpfer und ISCG Aufnahme zwecks Hammerschmidt montage bis 1000,-
> Bitte melden wer einen loswerden will.
> 
> mfg Booder



sehr gute idee !!!
muß ich gleich mal klauen(übernehmen)
suche auch UZZI VPP in größe M raw-works wäre nicht schlecht !
greets harry


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2012)

Hammerschmidt funzt nicht optimal mit VPP.


----------



## Stapfn (7. Januar 2012)

Ähhh sorry für Doppelpost, da hat irgendwas nicht funktioniert -.-


----------



## Stapfn (7. Januar 2012)

So, endlich fertig. Gewicht 14,73kg. Wie es fährt wird sich zeigen wenn das Wetter irgendwann mal besser wird


----------



## gigo (29. Januar 2012)

Schönes Uzzi, Stapfn! Mut zur Farbe 

Hat schon mal jemand beim Uzzi Offset-Buchsen ausprobiert? Da ich meines als Downhiller aufbaue, versuche ich einen möglichst flachen Lenkwinkel so wie ein tiefes Tretlager zu bekommen. Auf ein Angleset möchte ich wegen meines schönen Reset-Steuersatzes erstmal verzichten und stattdessen über die Buchsen die Geometrie für DH optimieren.
Denkt ihr, dass beim maximalen Einfedern bzw. sonst irgendwie zu Platzproblemen kommen könnte?


----------



## geosnow (31. Januar 2012)

Stapfn schrieb:


> So, endlich fertig. Gewicht 14,73kg. Wie es fährt wird sich zeigen wenn das Wetter irgendwann mal besser wird



lustig, mein kollege hat dieselbe farbcombo. raw uzzi, violet lenker, grüne griffe und schwarze gabel.


----------



## haedillus malus (5. Februar 2012)

Fast!

Bei meinem UZZI (2010) sind es genau:

24,8 x 6 und 41,0 x 6 mm

(24,8 mm Buchsen bzw. Bolzen sind problemlos zu bekommen)

25,0 mm an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme sind bei mir etwas zu stramm, die 24,8 mm passen perfekt.

Beste Grüße



gigo schrieb:


> Ach ja,die angegebenen Buchsenmaße stimmen auch nicht. Bin jetzt auf 41x6 mm und 25x6 mm gekommen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?
> Danke


----------



## haedillus malus (5. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich (natürlich subjektiv) anders!

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein UZZI (2010) mit meiner 22/24er Hammerschmidt deutlich weniger wippt, als mit 36/38er Kettenblatt auf meiner normalen Kurbel.

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der virtuelle Drehpunkt beim UZZI VP ungefähr auf dem 24er Kettenblatt liegt (Quelle: z.B. linkage design).

Ich gehe sogar noch weiter:
Meines Erachtens ist das UZZI VP unter Berücksichtigung einer Hammerschmidt konzipiert worden.
Ich baue meine jedenfalls nicht mehr ab!

Beste Grüße



san_andreas schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt funzt nicht optimal mit VPP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Februar 2012)

Ich habe meine Hammerschmidt nach kurzer Zeit wieder abmontiert. Sie funktionierte m. E. nicht optimal aber sie war fahrbar in Verbindung mit dem Uzzi VP! Ich hatte das Gefühl nicht richtig vorwärts zu kommen! Bin deswegen wieder auf trad. 2 fach umgestiegen! Jetzt bin ich wieder zufriedener mit 24/36!


----------



## gigo (5. Februar 2012)

Und was sagt ihr zu den Offset Buchsen?


----------



## haedillus malus (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo Geißbock, 

das mit dem "nicht richtig vorwärts Kommen" dürfte aber weniger mit der Kinematik des UZZI VP in Verbindung mit der HS zu tun haben, oder hattest Du den Eindruck?

Klar, mit der HS hat man das Gefühl, mit der Untersetzung nicht so direkt beschleunigen zu können, das geht mir auch so.

Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile, z.B.:

- ich habe mir mit Normal-Kurbel diverse unterschiedliche Kettenführungen "zurecht gefeilt", dank VPP-Umlenkhebel war trotzdem nie eine vernünftige Justage möglich, mit HS erledigt

- Mein UZZI VP hat mit mittlerer Drop-Out-Einstellung und TOTEM Gabel lediglich eine Tretlagerhöhe von knapp 350 mm, da rumst es schon mal häufiger mit 36er/38er Kettenblatt und Bashguard, da fühle ich mich mit der HS befreiter (ja, ich weiß, ich sollte etwas an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten!)

@gigo: 
Die Offset-Buchsen, gibt es (meines Wissens) nicht für die vordere Dämpferaufnahme vom UZZI VP (24,8/25,0 mm), also bleiben max. 3mm Offset (wahrscheinlich weniger) bei 6 mm Bolzendicke (hinten 41 mm Länge, die gibt es), das lohnt m.E. kaum.
(Ich nehme an, Du meinst die von Burgtec/Steamer, ich kenne zumindest keine anderen)

Dafür haben wir doch die genialen G3 Drop-Outs, das bringt wesentlich mehr, ich verstelle die vor langen Up-Hills/Down-Hills auch während einer Bike-Tour, geht relativ schnell (Drehmoment im Unterarm integriert, erzähle ich jedenfalls meinem UZZI ).

Beste Grüße




Geißbock schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Hammerschmidt nach kurzer Zeit wieder abmontiert. Sie funktionierte m. E. nicht optimal aber sie war fahrbar in Verbindung mit dem Uzzi VP! Ich hatte das Gefühl nicht richtig vorwärts zu kommen! Bin deswegen wieder auf trad. 2 fach umgestiegen! Jetzt bin ich wieder zufriedener mit 24/36!


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (6. Februar 2012)

Die Offset Buchsen kann man sich anfertigen lassen. 
Mir hat die User: Sickgirl für 20 pro Stück gedreht. Einfach anfragen! 







Bei mir sind es insgesamt nur 3 mm Offset, mach aber schon was aus: - 0,5 Lenkwinkel und ca. 5 mm tieferen Tretlager. 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## gigo (6. Februar 2012)

Interessant! Und du fährst auch ein Uzzi, oder? Wär da noch Spiel für weitere 1,5 mm pro Buchse oder geht dann der Dämpfer irgendwo an? 
Hab da auch schon einen netten IBC-User an der Hand, der mir die Offset-Buchsen nach meinen genauen Wünschen fertigen wird.


----------



## Stapfn (18. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen,
würdet ihr sagen, dass der Hinterbau vom Uzzi eher weich ist, also relativ viel seitlichen Flex hat. Bin mir aktuell nicht sicher ob ich irgendwo Lagerspiel habe.

Hat jemand ne Info, wo ich einen Satz ordentliche Lager fürs Uzzi ordern kann? Danke Euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathis2 (19. Februar 2012)

der flex von meinem ist auch im Gegensatz zu meinen letzten Rädern auch stärker spürbar,glaube das ist aber normal und nicht soo unangenehm.
Lager weiss ich leider auch nicht


----------



## doppelkorn (19. Februar 2012)

der Hinterbau ist schon ehr weicher, lager nimmste welche von skf


----------



## Stapfn (19. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, hab inzwischen eher das Gefühl, dass das Spiel von meinem HR kommt. Wobei nach wie vor der Hinterbau vom Gefühl her recht weich ist, zumondest im Vergleich zu meinem Nicolai.

Danke Euch schonmal!


----------



## fuel100 (21. Februar 2012)

der hinterbau flext beim uzzi, ich bin auch erstaunt. das ist normal. 
verzeiht viel, macht mit und ist nur bei highspeed beim kurvenwechsel spürbar, da rasseln die nüsse ein wenig ;-)

wichtig ist, aus meiner neukauferfahrung , dass man nach ein paar tagen den link unten nachstellt. einfach ein wenig das spiel aufheben und schon ists besser.


----------



## fully-fahrer (23. Februar 2012)

Andere Frage,

was hat man für ne Einbaulänge, bei den Dämpfern im Uzzi VP ? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Februar 2012)

2sekunden googlen 
http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/index.php?id=1&product_id=12#specifications

8.5"x2.5" (Coil)  8.5"x2.50" (Air)

8.5 * 2.54 = 21.59 ergibt dann ne EL von geschätzen 21,6 cm, quasi (m)einer gesunden penislänge


----------



## fully-fahrer (23. Februar 2012)

wie viel mm sind des ^^ sry kenn mich mit 6.5, 7 undso ned aus ;D

Danke


----------



## krasse-banny911 (23. Februar 2012)

6.5 x 2,54 = 165mm
7 x 2,54 = 178mm

8.5x2.5 gilt aber nur für die 2012er Rahmen. Wenn Dich ein älterer von 2009-2011 interessiert, dann sind 222mm (8.75) Dämpfer drin.

Auf mtbr.com wird aber gerade diskutiert, ob 222er Dämpfer auch in 2012er Rahmen verwendet werden könnten.


----------



## haedillus malus (4. März 2012)

*INTENSE UZZI VP 2012*

Beschäftige mich gerade mit den Details vom neuen UZZI 2012 und bin ziemlich erstaunt:

- Auf der einen Seite weniger Federweg/kürzerer Dämpfer bei gleichzeitig höherem Hebelverhältnis (Anlenkung 2,86 zu vorher 2,72) 
- Auf der anderen Seite wesentlich flacherer Sitzwinkel (max. 69 Grad zu vorher max. 73 Grad)

Was soll der Quatsch???  Zurück in die Steinzeit???

Ich dachte, das UZZI soll die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" in der INTENSE-Produktpalette sein.

Da bin aber froh, dass ich ein (altes) UZZI (2010) fahre, das Neue würde ich bei den Eckdaten nicht mehr kaufen.

Da hätte ich doch beim UZZI lieber das Hebelverhältnis heruntergefahren und einen 240er Dämpfer bei unverändertem Federweg eingebaut und den Sitzwinkel noch um 1 Grad auf mögliche 74 Grad erhöht (für individuelle Anpassungen hat man ja auch noch die G3 Drop-Outs).

Das wäre ein modernes Design für ein Bike für "Alles" gewesen.

Nachdenkliche Grüße

Frank


----------



## swabian (6. März 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die so ein Schwachsinn machen, vor allem weil dann ja das SS2 keinen Sinn mehr macht!

Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr eigentlich auch ein Uzzi zulegen, ich schätzte aber 
den etwas mehr Federweg als der derzeitige Trend mit 170mm.
Wenn jetzt der Sitzwinkel nicht mehr vertretbar ist...der Federweg gekürzt wird...der Lenkwinkel immer noch zu steil ist, na dann....muß ich mir halt ein gutes gebrauchtes besorgen

Es wird wahrscheinlich ein größerer Reinfall wie das Tracer 2


Sorry, aber eigentlich wäre ein Nomad mit 180mm hinten wahrscheinlich der beste Kompromiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (6. März 2012)

swabian schrieb:


> Es wird wahrscheinlich ein größerer Reinfall wie das Tracer 2



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## swabian (6. März 2012)

Naja, vom Verkaufserfolg her betrachtet, ich sah noch nie so viele Angebote wie vom neuen Tracer 2 verglichen mit anderen Produkten von Intense, mir wurde auch eins angeboten, zu einem Preis der unter die Gürtellinie ging!

Wenns es letztes Jahr der große Renner geworden wäre, dann hätte ich sicherlich keine so guten Angebote gesehen!

Soll nicht heißen, daß es schlecht ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen!


----------



## geosnow (6. März 2012)

hehe, alle t2 käufer kaufen jetzt ein carbine. relativ einfache erklärung.


----------



## Zaskar97 (7. März 2012)

das t2 ist halt das meistverkaufte intense, deswegen gibt es auch am gebrauchtmarkt so viele davon.


----------



## swabian (7. März 2012)

Ich glaube wir schweifen vom Thema ab, weiß schon Jemand was über Rahmengewichte und tatsächlichen Sitzwinkel nicht den Winkel vom Sitzrohr?


----------



## haedillus malus (7. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/23/vorstellung-intense-uzzi-2012/




swabian schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir schweifen vom Thema ab, weiß schon Jemand was über Rahmengewichte und tatsächlichen Sitzwinkel nicht den Winkel vom Sitzrohr?


----------



## swabian (8. März 2012)

Habe ich natürlich auch schon gelesen....aber definitiv keine genauen Rahmengewichte wie z.B. auf Sicklines, wenn ich die Bilder so anschaue, sind das nie im Leben 69° effektiver Sitzwinkel!
Das mit dem 216er Dämpfer ist ein wirkliches Handicap!


----------



## Geißbock__ (8. März 2012)

mal wieder ein Bildchen:


----------



## doppelkorn (8. März 2012)

warum liegen im pool soviele kartons? füll auf das ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (8. März 2012)

Schönes Uzzi mit schönen Parts. Was für eine Ti Feder fährst Du im Double Barrel?


----------



## Geißbock__ (8. März 2012)

Ist eine RCS mit dem größeren Innendurchmesser.


----------



## Stapfn (18. März 2012)

Servus zusammen,
verkaufe ggf. FOX Dhx Air 5 aus meinem Uzzi. Falls jemand Interesse haben sollte gerne PM oder Mail an mich.

Gruß


----------



## LuisXIV (19. März 2012)

Für alle die noch ein altes Uzzi haben wollen, schaut mal in den Bikemarkt, hab eins abzugeben!


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. März 2012)

Welche Kettenführung für 2-fach könnt ihr für das Uzzi empfehlen. Sie sollte sich möglichst ohne Bastelei anbauen lassen.


----------



## mathis2 (22. März 2012)

hab die von Bionicon,hammer
allerdings ist es mehr ein Kettenspanner als ne klassische Führung und für Hardcore Dh wohl nicht so safe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisXIV (22. März 2012)

e.13 DRS, muss nuretwas abegeilt werden. (Hab zufällig eine rumliegen)


----------



## Stapfn (22. März 2012)

LuisXIV schrieb:


> e.13 DRS, muss nuretwas abegeilt werden. (Hab zufällig eine rumliegen)




Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hab auch versucht eine DRS zu montieren. Nach den genannten Fräsarbeiten hat bei mir zwar die Grundplatte ans Uzzi gepasst, aber die Kettenblattschrauben des kleinen Blattes (obwohl nur minimal überstehend) haben geschliffen.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob das kurbelabhängig ist. Fahre eine Race Face Atlas mit entsprechendem Innenlager. Auf Nachfrage bei Race Face und e13 konnte mir leider keiner weiterhelfen.

Hab jetzt auch die cguide v2 dran und bin damit recht zufrieden. Hab das Uzzi allerdings auch als Enduro aufgebaut.


----------



## robtopp (22. März 2012)

Bei mir (Bis gestern Enduro-Aufbau) ist eine modifizierte Stinger in Kombination mit einer Race Face SixC-Kurbel drin. Bei den RF-Kurbeln Atlas FR und SixC läßt sich die Kettenlinie durch Spacer einstellen. Dadurch kriegst Du mehr Abstand zur Grundplatte der Kettenführung. 

Problematisch ist bei allen 2- oder 3-fach-Führungen die ich kenne, der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe bzw. dem VPP-Link. Hier muss immer "gebastelt" werden.
Ich habe es durch ein Anfasen des Langlochs und Verwendung einer Senkschraube geschafft. Wobei der Schraubenkopf auch noch etwas abgeflacht werden musste, um zum VPP-Link freizugehen.

Bei nicht schaltbaren Kettenführungen ist die VPP-Kompatibilität schon etwas besser.
z.B Straitline Silent Guide und MRP Lopes SL passen auf Anhieb.
Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## LuisXIV (23. März 2012)

Zitat:
Zitat von LuisXIV Beitrag anzeigen
e.13 DRS, muss nuretwas abegeilt werden. (Hab zufällig eine rumliegen)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hab auch versucht eine DRS zu montieren. Nach den genannten Fräsarbeiten hat bei mir zwar die Grundplatte ans Uzzi gepasst, aber die Kettenblattschrauben des kleinen Blattes (obwohl nur minimal überstehend) haben geschliffen.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob das kurbelabhängig ist. Fahre eine Race Face Atlas mit entsprechendem Innenlager. Auf Nachfrage bei Race Face und e13 konnte mir leider keiner weiterhelfen.

Hab jetzt auch die cguide v2 dran und bin damit recht zufrieden. Hab das Uzzi allerdings auch als Enduro aufgebaut. 

Ich bin E.13 DRS mit Truvativ Stylo OCT gefahren, hat gut gepasst!


----------



## swabian (26. März 2012)

Hi,

das Uzzi 2012 wurde jetzt auch bei Linkage Design simuliert, war für mich sehr ernüchternd, schnitt bei der Pedaleffizienz schlechter ab als das alte,
hat in der maximalen Federwegsposition weit weniger Federweg und deutlich unter 180mm, der Verlauf sieht ähnlich aus wie der vom SS2!
Es soll schwerer geworden sein als das alte, ist jetzt ja im Prinzip ein SS2 mit einem längeren Sitzrohr, Möglichkeit zur Umwerfermontage....wahrscheinlich fällt dann das SS2 aus dem Programm, für mich ist das neue Uzzi auf jeden Fall gestorben


Was ich mich frage , wo ist jetzt die Abgrenzung zum Tracer2 und zum SS, für mich klafft da eine deutliche Lücke zum 951 und M9, welche das alte ja sehr gut ausgefüllt hat!


----------



## fully-fahrer (26. März 2012)

Zeigt mal wieder n´ paar Bilder  wär cool !


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. März 2012)

Hey Leute, ich habe aus beruflichen und dadurch zeitlichen Gründen mein DH-Bike aufgeben müssen und überlege nun das Uzzi, das bisher lediglich als Enduro herhalten musste, als DH-Bike mit zu nutzen. 

Aufbau wäre dann:

Uzzi Vp 2010
BOS N´Dee
getunter Fox DHX mit Stahlfeder
2-fach Kurbel
...

Ich mache mir wegen der Geometrie eigentlich keine Sorgen, sondern eher in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit. Ich habe noch einen nicht verstärkten Hinterbau, wobei Shocker mir sagte dieser sei auch nicht sehr anfällig, sie hätten lediglich verschwindend geringe Reklamationen gehabt.

Hat einer das Uzzi im DH-Betrieb, oder wäre da evtl. das SS2 oder ein anderer Rahmen besser geeignet?

Einsatzzweck wäre DH, FR-Touren (Gardasee, Livigno etc.), Sonntagstouren mit der Family

Danke schonmal für Eure Meinung!


----------



## mathis2 (29. März 2012)

wär doch eigentlich optimal.
fahr auch ein uzzi ,aber nicht (selten) im Hardcore DH einsatz sondern überall.
wenn ich den Dämpfer in der langen Position habe,fährt es sich nicht viel anderst als das 951 von meinem Kumpel.Und für normale Dh Strecken wie Lac Blanc ,Albstadt, Winterberg (ausser Bad Wildbad!) ist es doch einwandfrei.
nur das es nicht so schwammig ist vom Hinterbau her.


----------



## haedillus malus (29. März 2012)

Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen!

Falls Du keine Rennen fahren möchtest, reicht das UZZI VP.

Ich nutze mein UZZI genau für den von Dir beschriebenen Einsatzbereich und gebe es nicht mehr her, bin jedoch kein echter DH-Biker.

Ich habe allerdings den verstärkten Hinterbau ab INTENSE-Auslieferung 2010, wenn Du ein Modell 2010 hast, müsstest Du den doch auch haben! Das hat ja nichts mit dem komplett anderen Hinterbau 2011 zu tun.

Durch die beiden Dämpferpositionen und die G3 Drop-Outs geht ja (fast) alles.

Ich halte allerdings nichts vom FOX DHX COIL im UZZI (da passt der DHX AIR in meinen Augen sogar besser), ich habe den COIL gegen einen ELKA STAGE 5 (ab Modell 2011, wichtig!) getauscht, eine andere Welt. Meines Erachtens benötigt das UZZI dringend eine einstellbare Low-Speed-Druckstufe (jedenfalls bei meinem Fahrergewicht von ca. 87 Kg), welche der DHX ja bekanntlich nicht hat. Aber Deiner ist ja getunt, geht dann sicher besser.

Daneben fahre ich neben einer TOTEM (je nachdem AIR-/COIL-Kit) noch eine (uralte 2005er) FOX 40 RC2 im UZZI, passt perfekt, da geht dann schon etwas! 

Beste Grüße (vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim Bike-Festival am Garda)



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe aus beruflichen und dadurch zeitlichen Gründen mein DH-Bike aufgeben müssen und überlege nun das Uzzi, das bisher lediglich als Enduro herhalten musste, als DH-Bike mit zu nutzen.
> 
> Aufbau wäre dann:
> 
> ...


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. März 2012)

Danke schonmal für die ausführlichen  Antworten. 

Der DHX soll ja angeblich von Intense auf das Uzzi abgestimmt sein, aber nachdem der beim Tuning geöffnet würde, entspricht er wohl genau dem Seriendämpfer. 

Mit dem verstärkten Hinterbau schaue ich nochmal, ich meine es gab hier mal ein Bild vom verstärkten, bei dem die obere und untere Kante unterschiedlich dick waren, bei mir sind aber beide gleich... ich überprüfe das nochmal.

Ich habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft und daher keine Garantie, sonst würde ich mir auch keinen großen Kopf machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (29. März 2012)

Genau, das entsprechende Bild ist auf Seite 12 dieses threads.

Die untere Kante ist auf beiden Seiten etwas dicker, demnach verstärkt.

Soweit mir bekannt ist, war lediglich der DHX AIR (falls direkt eingebaut) speziell für das UZZI VP abgestimmt (und meiner funktioniert richtig gut), vom COIL ist mir nichts bekannt.

Off-Topic: Falls jemand einen kaum gefahrenen DHX-Coil (aus UZZI 2010) benötigt, schickt mir eine PM, ich denke, ich fahre ihn nicht mehr (dank ELKA), als Ersatz-Dämpfer reicht der DHX-AIR. Den COIL habe ich ca. 2 Monate in 2010 Enduro und FR light gefahren, seitdem nicht mehr eingebaut.

Beste Grüße



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die ausführlichen  Antworten.
> 
> Der DHX soll ja angeblich von Intense auf das Uzzi abgestimmt sein, aber nachdem der beim Tuning geöffnet würde, entspricht er wohl genau dem Seriendämpfer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carcass (29. März 2012)

Ich würd gern mal wissen woher ihr das habt das das 2012 weniger Federweg hat?
Laut aussage von Intense ist der Federweg 190 oder 178mm. Zumindest wird das im Video von der Eurobike so gesagt. Bin am überlegen mir das Uzzi zu kaufen aber bin noch am grübeln.


----------



## gigo (29. März 2012)

Bin auch gerade an der Fertigstellung meines Uzzi 2010 als Leicht-Downhiller. Komme auf ein Gewicht von ca. 15,6 Kilo mit Boxxer inkl. Protone Kit, Vivid Air und Maxxis Minions 2.5" 2-Ply. Foto kommt, sobald das Bike fertig ist. Warte noch auf meine Offset-Dämpferbuchsen. 
Was mich noch interessieren würde: ändert sich die Geometrie stark je nach Dämpferposition oben oder unten oder ist der Unterschied nur marginal?


----------



## haedillus malus (30. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/23/vorstellung-intense-uzzi-2012/

Und Vorsicht: 

Auf der INTENSE home-page ist meines Erachtens noch nicht das 2012er Modell gelistet, wenigstens auf keinen Fall abgebildet (siehe Hinterbau!).

Die Daten dort sind ein einziges Durcheinander:
In der Text-Beschreibung ist von 6,5 - 7,0 Zoll Federweg die Rede, in der Tabelle stehen dann die alten Daten 7,0 - 7,5 Zoll (mit Coil-Dämpfer), der Sitzwinkel ist auch noch der alte, dafür stimmt wiederum der jetzt kürzere Dämpfer 8,5 x 2,5 Zoll (Air und Coil).

Da soll man noch durchblicken!

Ich vertraue mal der Vorstellung des Bikes hier im Forum (s. link oben), die Daten erscheinen mir insgesamt plausibel.

Die entsprechen ja auch der Messung von linkage-design mit absolut gruseligem Ergebnis.
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/03/intense-uzzi-2012.html

Beste Grüße



Carcass schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal wissen woher ihr das habt das das 2012 weniger Federweg hat?
> Laut aussage von Intense ist der Federweg 190 oder 178mm. Zumindest wird das im Video von der Eurobike so gesagt. Bin am überlegen mir das Uzzi zu kaufen aber bin noch am grübeln.


----------



## haedillus malus (30. März 2012)

An der Geometrie ändert sich nahezu nichts.

Jedenfalls nichts wirklich Messbares (kann sein, dass das Tretlager 1mm tiefer kommt in der langen Position, ist aber zu vernachlässigen).

Die Kennlinie ändert sich jedoch gewaltig, fast ein anderes Bike, ist ja klar, das Hebelverhältnis wird in der kurzen Position kleiner.

Soll heißen: Wenn ich in der kurzen Position ein genauso softes Fahrverhalten haben wollte, könnte ich eine weichere Feder bzw. weniger Luft im Dämpfer fahren (aber genau das möchte ich ja gerade nicht, in der kurzen Position mit gleichem Dämpfer-Set-Up schön knackig).

Beste Grüße



gigo schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade an der Fertigstellung meines Uzzi 2010 als Leicht-Downhiller. Komme auf ein Gewicht von ca. 15,6 Kilo mit Boxxer inkl. Protone Kit, Vivid Air und Maxxis Minions 2.5" 2-Ply. Foto kommt, sobald das Bike fertig ist. Warte noch auf meine Offset-Dämpferbuchsen.
> Was mich noch interessieren würde: ändert sich die Geometrie stark je nach Dämpferposition oben oder unten oder ist der Unterschied nur marginal?


----------



## Carcass (30. März 2012)

Ja das auf der Intense page ist wirklich totales chaos. Es ging mir um die behauptungen wie das das Bike nichtmehr so Antribesneutral sein soll usw.

Gibts denn irgendwo schon nen Fahrbericht?


----------



## bachmayeah (30. März 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade an der Fertigstellung meines Uzzi 2010 als Leicht-Downhiller. Komme auf ein Gewicht von ca. 15,6 Kilo mit Boxxer inkl. Protone Kit, Vivid Air und Maxxis Minions 2.5" 2-Ply. Foto kommt, sobald das Bike fertig ist. Warte noch auf meine Offset-Dämpferbuchsen.
> Was mich noch interessieren würde: ändert sich die Geometrie stark je nach Dämpferposition oben oder unten oder ist der Unterschied nur marginal?


 

klingt nach nem guten Aufbau - bin gespannt.


----------



## mathis2 (31. März 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> klingt nach nem guten Aufbau - bin gespannt.



ich bin auch gespannt ,vor allem auf das geschummelte gewicht


----------



## gigo (31. März 2012)

Warum geschummelt? Ist ohne weiteres möglich, so schwer ist der Rahmen ja nun nicht. Hing an der Waage mit ungekürzten Leitungen und Sattelstütze, dafür ohne Dämpferbuchsen - 15,63 kg!
Beweisfoto folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2012)

mathis2 schrieb:


> ich bin auch gespannt ,vor allem auf das geschummelte gewicht



Erst mal nachdenken, dann nachrechnen (vielleicht geht das sogar im Kopf) und dann lossabbeln ! Auf dem Rad sind nur leichte Teile, ggf. noch leichte Reifen und voila...15,xx kg.
Das Uzzi kriegt man ohne Problem unter 16kg.


----------



## mathis2 (31. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Erst mal nachdenken, dann nachrechnen (vielleicht geht das sogar im Kopf) und dann lossabbeln ! Auf dem Rad sind nur leichte Teile, ggf. noch leichte Reifen und voila...15,xx kg.
> Das Uzzi kriegt man ohne Problem unter 16kg.



na dann....


----------



## gigo (31. März 2012)

15,63 kg INKL. Maxxis Minion 2.5" 2-Ply und Schläuchen, also Standard DH-Bereifung! Rahmen ist Größe L ...


----------



## robtopp (31. März 2012)

Das ist wirklich leicht.

Was für einen LRS hast Du verbaut?
Poste mit den Fotos doch mal eine vollständige Teile-Liste.

Ich will mein Uzzi auch Richtung DH pimpen. Hinten fahr ich einen Fox DHX 4.0. Bin aber wegen der Gabel (200mm) noch unentschlossen. Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps?


----------



## gigo (31. März 2012)

ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro II und Sapim Speichen (weiß grad nicht mehr genau, welche...) Hinten hab ich mal vorsichtshalber auf 150 mm Steckachse umgerüstet. Teileliste werde ich dann mit dem Foto posten... 
Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
- Rock Shox Boxxer mit Protone Air Kit (noch mit der einfachen Race Dämpfung)
- Rock Shox Vivid Air
- XTR Trail Bremsen mit 200er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten
- XTR Schaltwerk und Trigger
- Point One Racing Pedale und DM Vorbau
- Truvativ Descendant Kurbeln, weil ich die saubillig gebraucht bei eBay geschossen habe 
- Reset Wan.5 Shorty Steuersatz
- e.13 LG1+ Kettenführung 
- usw...


----------



## mathis2 (31. März 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro II und Sapim Speichen (weiß grad nicht mehr genau, welche...) Hinten hab ich mal vorsichtshalber auf 150 mm Steckachse umgerüstet. Teileliste werde ich dann mit dem Foto posten...
> Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
> - Rock Shox Boxxer mit Protone Air Kit (noch mit der einfachen Race Dämpfung)
> - Rock Shox Vivid Air
> ...



könnt schon hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (2. April 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal wissen woher ihr das habt das das 2012 weniger Federweg hat?
> Laut aussage von Intense ist der Federweg 190 oder 178mm. Zumindest wird das im Video von der Eurobike so gesagt. Bin am überlegen mir das Uzzi zu kaufen aber bin noch am grübeln.




Wie schon HM hier gesagt hat von der Vorstellung bei MTB News und Linkage Design (das sind Fakten die auch ziemlich hinkommen), und was auch definitiv sicher ist, der Sitzwinkel wird flacher was total gegen den derzeit (wirklich sinnvollen) Trend ist, wie ich schon oben schrieb, ich begreife das neue Uzzi nicht, es würde nur Sinn machen als Ersatz für das SS2

Die haben auf der Intense Homepage noch nicht mal das Carbine richtig eingeordnet, schon traurig für so eine namhafte Firma!

Dabei wäre es ja so einfach gewesen, das neue Uzzi ein wenig anzupassen (Lenkwinkel etwas flacher...vielleicht den Hinterbau etwas verstärken...)


----------



## Carcass (2. April 2012)

Naja ich hab mich nun auch entschieden zu warten. Eventuell wird das 2013er besser.
Ich hoffe nach wie vor auf einen Fahrbericht. Zum Thema Sitzwinkel: Den Sattel einfahc vorschieben und dann befestigen? damit wirkt man dem ja entgegen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (13. Mai 2012)

Für alle Uzzi Vp Fahrer hätte ich was passendes:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/509570


----------



## PrimeX (14. Mai 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro II und Sapim Speichen (weiß grad nicht mehr genau, welche...) Hinten hab ich mal vorsichtshalber auf 150 mm Steckachse umgerüstet. Teileliste werde ich dann mit dem Foto posten...
> Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
> - Rock Shox Boxxer mit Protone Air Kit (noch mit der einfachen Race Dämpfung)
> - Rock Shox Vivid Air
> ...



Mein Uzzi ist bei 15,8kg mit folgender Ausstattung:

- Fox 36 Talas R 140 - 180
- Fox RC4 mit RCS Titanfeder
- Avid Elixir CR Carbon 200er Scheibe vorne und 180er hinten
- SRAM XO Schaltwerk und X9 Trigger
- Thomson X4 Vorbau und Race Face Atlas Lenker
- XT 2010 Kurbel
- Nuke Proof Generator AM Laufradsatz mit Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4er Reifen
- KS i950 Remote Sattelstütze
- e.13 LG1+ Kettenführung 

Will mir einen neuen LRS kaufen. Dann bin ich bei knapp über 15kg. Wenn ich dann nur mal einen schönen finde!


----------



## mathis2 (14. Mai 2012)

poste ma nen Bild!!
wie ist die Talas????????
hatte auch ma eine aber noch mit 160mm auf 130 war nit soo de hammer recht bockhart oder weich=durchschlag


----------



## PrimeX (16. Mai 2012)

mathis2 schrieb:


> poste ma nen Bild!!
> wie ist die Talas????????
> hatte auch ma eine aber noch mit 160mm auf 130 war nit soo de hammer recht bockhart oder weich=durchschlag



Hey,

ein Bild mache ich die Tage mal! 
Die Talas ist super. Ich hatte vorher ein trek Remedy 9 mit einer Talas RC2 160 und die war mir entweder zu hart oder zu weich. Die Talas R 140 - 180 gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Auch der Federweg ist für FR-Touren optimal!


----------



## Carcass (18. Mai 2012)

Hast du ein 2012er Uzzi oder nen anderes?


----------



## PrimeX (20. Mai 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Hast du ein 2012er Uzzi oder nen anderes?



Hi,

nein, ich hab ein 2009er Uzzi.

Hier mal ein Bild. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität:


----------



## fuel100 (2. Juni 2012)

hallo uzzi-gemeinde,

ich fahre ein uzzi 2011 in grösse m und  möchte meinen ccdb durch einen fox rc4 ersetzen darum möchte ich von euch wissen, welche dämpfereinbaubüchsen  (grösse, masse) ich brauche. 
kann mir jemand helfen. ich messe unten 40.40mm und oben 24.90mm, jedoch passt das mit der liste von fox 
(http://www.suspensioncenter.ch/download/support_fox/2011_what_reducer_for_my_shock.pdf) 
nicht überein

ich danke jetzt schon

gruss
erich


----------



## fully-fahrer (2. Juni 2012)

ich hätte nen DHX 4.0 zum Tausch,is auf Uzzi abgestimmt mit Buchsen ohne Schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuel100 (3. Juni 2012)

danke für dein angebot. eher nein.

ich will mal den rc4 testen und dann schau ich mal.


----------



## fully-fahrer (3. Juni 2012)

ok schade


----------



## gigo (5. Juni 2012)

Endlich fertig!


----------



## mathis2 (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## Ale_Schmi (6. Juni 2012)

Bis auf die Position der Kettenführung ganz hübsch an zu sehen!


----------



## Carcass (6. Juni 2012)

Was für ein modelljahr ist das Bike?


----------



## gigo (6. Juni 2012)

Hab den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft-ich glaube er ist von 2010. Lenkwinkel fand ich noch etwas steil, deswegen habe ich jetzt Offset-Dämpferbuchsen (Offset ca. 5 mm) drin. 
Bzgl. der KeFü gelobe ich Besserung!!


----------



## PrimeX (12. Juni 2012)

So, endlich 2 neue Bilder von meinem Uzzi VP:


----------



## mathis2 (12. Juni 2012)

meins am weekend in lac blanc: (jetzt mit doppelbrücke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (12. Juni 2012)

Schöne Uzzis!!
@mathis2: Wie haut das bei dir mit der hohen oberen Gabelbrücke hin? Ich hatte die auch erst montiert, aber ich hab das mit dem Anschlag nicht richtig in den Griff bekommen - die obere Brücke schlug immer am Rahmen an, bevor der Bumper den Rahmen berührt hat. Poste doch mal ein Bild von deinem Uzzi mit Boxxer, würde mich interessieren


----------



## geosnow (13. Juni 2012)

@gigo

boxxer, 888, 40 oder bos? bos und 40 brauchen bei den "kleinen" rahmen keinen versenkten steuersatz. boxxer und 888 ab 2010 sollten aber gehen. hatte das problem bei meinem DHR 2011.


----------



## gigo (13. Juni 2012)

Hi,
es geht konkret um die Kombination Uzzi in Größe L mit ner aktuellen Boxxer. Hab das echt nicht hinbekommen - leider!


----------



## geosnow (13. Juni 2012)

hmm, interessant. 2012er oder 2010-2011er uzzi?


----------



## gigo (13. Juni 2012)

2010er.


----------



## mathis2 (14. Juni 2012)

hab das problem auch mit der hohen brücke .auf der rechten seite würde mir die brücke früher vom winkel her an den rahmen schlagen wie auf der linken seite,der rechte anschlagstopper musst schon ziemlich richtung rahmen drehen,ist bissle blöd,aber es geht,
ich werde trotzdem wieder die flache brücke montieren die passt gerade noch so.
hab ein 10er uzzi mit 10er boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (14. Juni 2012)

Ok, danke! Bin also nicht alleine mit meinem Problem... Hast du auch Rahmengröße L? Hat halt mit 140 mm schon ein ziemlich langes Steuerrohr! Ob man das ein wenig abdrehen könnte? Aber wer macht so etwas anständig ...?


----------



## mathis2 (14. Juni 2012)

also ich glaube da sollte man nix abdrehen!!!!wenn dann fräsen aber da würd ich definitiv die finger von lassen!!!Und ich bin Werkzeugmacher.
also ich hab mit der hohen brücke halt das problem das die brücke an die schweissnaht oben am rahmen schlägt,denke bei dir gibts das selbe Problem.die schweissnähte sind unterschiedlich gross links und rechts,denke die haben halt gewisse Toleranzen ,zudem sind sie von hand geschweisst,was man halt auch sieht.An nem Specialized z.B. hätten wir das problem nicht.
ich hab jetzt nen semiintegrierten steuersatz,der baut sehr flach ,da die lager quasi im Steuerrohr sind,und der steuersatz nur minimal oben und unten rausschaut.
alle spacer weglassen und man kann ne flache brücke fahren und das problem hatt sich erledigt.
kann aber nur für Boxxer ab 2010 sprechen.
.hab nen M Rahmen.
nochmal zum drehen/fräsen bloss nicht!!du verlierst jegliche Garantie und für die Stabilität wäre das katastrophal.
grüsse


----------



## gigo (14. Juni 2012)

Der L-Rahmen hat leider ein um nochmal ein halbes Zoll längeres Steuerrohr... Ich tüftel weiter...


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juni 2012)

frag doch mal direkt bei intense nach, ob man da nen cm abflexen kann 
wenn ich mir so die uzzis hier anschaue... könnte man ja wieder auf den geschmack kommen...


----------



## gigo (14. Juni 2012)

Willst es wieder haben? Würde es gegen dein V10 C eintauschen


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juni 2012)

muahaahah nee...ich möchte mich nicht beschweren, aber son 2t dh bike für Experimente und brutaleres Gemosche...


----------



## PrimeX (15. Juni 2012)

Gebt mir mal Tipps:

Mein raw-Rahmen zeigt ein paar Flecken von Salz/Schweiß,Wasser was auch immer. Ich würde den Rahmen gerne aufarbeiten. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Einfach mit Stahlwollen den Rahmen "schruppen"?


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

Genau. Nicolai gibt bei den Raw-Rahmen auch einfach ein Stück Stahlwolle zur Pflege mit.


----------



## geosnow (15. Juni 2012)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5ltu0IOWs1qz7afco1_500.jpg

sieht danach vielleicht so aus!


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Juni 2012)

ich würd die flecken einfach rausflexen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (15. Juni 2012)

Bisschen Patina ist doch schön, ich würd's so lassen!
Hab jetzt grad für mein Uzzi noch ein Angleset bestellt, so dass der Lenkwinkel nochmal um 2 Grad flacher wird - mehr geht dann nicht mehr! Ausserdem kriegen die Boxxer und der Vivid Air noch schöne Decals! Fotos folgen, wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## st3ncil (19. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe Intense mal angeschrieben ob das Uzzi mit der Boxxer funktioniert und sie haben mir zurückgeschrieben dass es kein Problem sei.


----------



## gigo (19. Juni 2012)

Ist ja generell auch richtig, nur geht es eben bei nem L-Rahmen mit dem etwas längeren Steuerrohr halt wirklich verdammt knapp zu, so dass in Verbindung mit der flachen Gabelkrone gerade noch so mit ach und Krach der Federweg von 203 mm gewährleistet wird. Mit der hohen Krone hätte man hier einfach mehr Puffer, womit mir deutlich wohler wäre. Hier gibt es aber das beschriebene Problem mit dem Anstoßen der Krone an die obere seitliche Schweißnaht...


----------



## st3ncil (19. Juni 2012)

was denkst du, gäbe es weniger probleme mit ner Fox?


----------



## gigo (19. Juni 2012)

Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, weil ich noch nie ne Fox hatte - sorry! Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Bei S oder M kannst du in Verbindung mit einem möglichst flach bauenden Steuersatz ohne weiteres die flache Gabelkrone verbauen und hast somit überhaupt keine Probleme!


----------



## st3ncil (19. Juni 2012)

Ich habe leider auch ein L, ich denke ich gehe einfach mal zu meinem Shop und frage ob er gerade eine Fox da hat und sie kurz reinhalten kann


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2012)

Die Fox hat ziemlich breite, flache Brücken. Könnte passen. Ausprobieren !


----------



## Stapfn (25. Juni 2012)

So, auch bei mir mal der aktuelle Stand der Dinge!


----------



## mathis2 (25. Juni 2012)

geil!!!!!megageil!!!!
woher haste diesen schwarzen decal aufkleber????kommt super ist der normalerweise von nem 951?? passt super!!
allerdings ist das Bioniocon Kefü Teil Riesenschrott!!!habs mir abgerissen und mit megaglück wieder gefunden ,dann doppelt und dreifech mit Kabelbinder gesichert,nach nem etwas groberem Trail (ohne Sturz) war das Scheissding trotzdem weg.
zudem sind 40 eus frech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (25. Juni 2012)

Ja danke 

Und ja, das Decal ist eigentlich vom 951. Hat mir aber so besser gefallen und hebt sich etwas von der Masse ab.
Mit der Bionicon bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden. Klar, über den Kaufpreis kann man sich streiten. Hatte mir anfangs für noch teuerer Geld eine e13 DRS gekauft. Musste dann an der Grundplatte rumfräsen, damits überhaupt mit dem VPP gepasst hat. Hab das gute Stück aber ums Verrecken nicht zum Laufen gebracht am Uzzi. Die ISCG05 Grundplatte der KeFü war immer zu nah am kleinen Ritzel des 2fach Blattes. SUPER NERVIG. Hat mich Stunden gekostet, bis ich keinen Bock mehr hatte!
Mit 2fach ist eh so ne Sache find ich. Bekomme meinen Umwerfer bis heute nicht schleiffrei montiert. In irgendeiner Kombination rattert immer was. Habt Ihr mit 2fach Kurbel auch das Problem am Uzzi?


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2012)

Dad Rad ist eigentlich gut...ich starre nur die ganze Zeit auf diesen unfassbaren Sattel ! Welchem Designer ist der aus dem Stift gekrochen ?


----------



## mathis2 (26. Juni 2012)

also bei mir gehts einwandfrei mit ner 2 fach Kurbel(race Face),manche Gänge kann man halt nicht in jeder position schalten ,aber das ist ja normal
mit der Montage von ner 2 fach kefü hatte ich schon eher probleme. 
den sattel find ich lässig


----------



## cubxx (1. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand sein Uzzi in Größe M verkaufen möchte bitte kurze Nachricht an mich. Danke


----------



## CasiBergamont (3. Juli 2012)

Tach Mädels,
ich möchte mir gerade nen neues bike aufbauen und denke dabei an ein Uzzi in der 2012'er Version !
Habe vorher bereits ein SC Nomad gefahren und war mega glücklich .... egal !

Also wenn ich nicht vollkommen blind bin sehe ich hier bisher kein Uzzi aus der 2012 er Reihe abgebildet. Die haben doch direkt mount Umwerfer (oder zumindest die Vorrichtung am Rahmen) ......
Hat mal wer Bilder von nem Aktuellen Uzzi ????

Dann noch was ! Macht es denn bei 165-180 mm am Heck Sinn das Ding mit ner 160er Gabel aufzubauen ? Hat das mal wer gemacht ?

Wasn mim Rahmengewicht. Also ich habe bisher 4,2 Kilo in M mit nem RC4 gefunden .... ! Dat is aber schwer find ich.

Dann die letzte Frage. Wie isn das mit Bergauf so ???? geht das gut oder geht das nur !

Danke,
Casi


----------



## P-Sionic (3. Juli 2012)

Was spricht gg das Tracer 2. Hat mehro oder weniger die selben Updates bekommen und ist für 160mm ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoshigo (4. Juli 2012)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Tach Mädels,
> ich möchte mir gerade nen neues bike aufbauen und denke dabei an ein Uzzi in der 2012'er Version !
> Habe vorher bereits ein SC Nomad gefahren und war mega glücklich .... egal !
> 
> ...




Hi Casi,

also wenn du Kamicarsten bist, mit dem ich vor einer Woche in Morzine shredden war, dann nenne ich das geile *******!!! You know 

Ich habe seit einer Woche nicht anderes mehr im Kopf...

Einen Intense Uzzi in L (RAW) mit Cane Creek Double Barrel Air und einer Fox Talas 36 180 (140-180mm). 

Ich denke wir sollten die Räder klarmachen 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. Juli 2012)

Sascha alter Mongo !
Watt ne geile sch**** !

Da mein SC ja abhanden gekommen ist, kann ich bei dem Wetter nicht fahren ... was mich wiederum in den kompletten Wahnsinn treibt.

Juut, ich denke an ein Uzzi in der 2012 er Variante in RAW, aber mit etwas leichteren Teilen. Dämpfer weiß ich noch nicht .... RC4 reicht auch !
Ne 160er Fox coil Gabel, Industy Nine Räder (Nabe und Speichen gold), Hope Tech X2 Bremse (203 vorne und hinten), Joplin R stütze, XT Antrieb 2 x 10, Umwerfer Saint 2012er, cane creek angle set, ......
Das sollte dann nicht so ein Panzer werden was das Gewicht angeht aber dennoch gut bergab gehen ... !

Aber die 140 - 180 er Gabel is auch ne Idee .... Hmmmmm!

Designvorbild ist das Ding hier (nur nen bisschen edler) :  http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2010/09/28/3423-video-fahrbericht-intense-slopestyle-ii-bike/

Ich bekomme heute noch die Preise von shocker distribution für die neuen 2012er Intense Modelle. Auf der Seite haben die nur die 2011.

Wir sollten das in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Hoshigo (4. Juli 2012)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Sascha alter Mongo !
> Watt ne geile sch**** !
> 
> Da mein SC ja abhanden gekommen ist, kann ich bei dem Wetter nicht fahren ... was mich wiederum in den kompletten Wahnsinn treibt.
> ...



Ich habe gestern auch schon wegen eines Dämpferwechsel bei denen angefragt. 
Ich wollte das eigentlich hier und auch im Park nutzen... Die 160er Fox war in Morzine schon sehr am Limit. Bei den Bremsen dachte ich an die Hope V2 Evo 203/180. Ich denke so an 15 Kilo...

Wäre schön, wenn es einen Händler in der Umgebung im Laden hätte...


----------



## mathis2 (4. Juli 2012)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Sascha alter Mongo !
> Watt ne geile sch**** !
> 
> Da mein SC ja abhanden gekommen ist, kann ich bei dem Wetter nicht fahren ... was mich wiederum in den kompletten Wahnsinn treibt.
> ...



das ss von dem link ist der wahnsinn!!!!!


----------



## mathis2 (4. Juli 2012)

mein aktueller Bike(Fun)Park Aufbau


----------



## st3ncil (4. Juli 2012)

was hast du für eine Rahmengrössse?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. Juli 2012)

Also nach meinen Infos liegt der aktuelle Rahmenpreis für das Uzzi mit Fox Van bei 2400.


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. Juli 2012)

Is richtich watte sachst !

2400 mit Van RC oder Fusion HLR ! Aufpreis für den DB mit Ti Feder 450 Lappen.


----------



## Carcass (4. Juli 2012)

Eh meines wissens nahc OHNE TI feder der Preis. Weil der Rahmen kostet mit DB Air auch 2850 â¬


----------



## mathis2 (4. Juli 2012)

st3ncil schrieb:


> was hast du für eine Rahmengrössse?



falls de mich meinst M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (4. Juli 2012)

Stömmt.
Hab gerade noch mal ne neue Liste von Schocker D bekommen .... !

Also !!!! mit DB und stahl Feder 450 Aufpreis
Custom color kost auch noch mal 250 druff

Ob die se noch alle haben ?


----------



## Stapfn (4. Juli 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Eh meines wissens nahc OHNE TI feder der Preis. Weil der Rahmen kostet mit DB Air auch 2850 



Gibt es denn Infos zum DB Air in älteren Uzzis? Hat da jemand schonmal bei Intense angefragt? Fahre das 2010er und hatte über eine Umrüstung nachgedacht. Also anstelle des originalen DHX Air.


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. Juli 2012)

Hmmmm. Die federwegsgeo hat sich ja schon geändert ... !
Musse mal fragen !


Kommt denn hier keiner der Uzzi Besitzer aus Köln ? Idealerweise natürlich ein neues 2012er. Bevor ich da entspannte 2,5 Kilo Euro investiere würd ich das ding gern mal ..... ANFASSEN und druff sitzen.

Danke


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hätte evt. nen Uzzi VP Rahmen in M von 2009 inkl RS Vivid Air abzugeben. Kaum Gebrauchsspuren. Bei Interesse PM!

Gruß Robin


----------



## haedillus malus (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

meine persönliche Meinung ist (und anscheinend nicht nur meine):

Bloß keinen 2012er UZZI frame, kaufe lieber einen älteren ab Baujahr 2010, die haben bereits den verstärkten Hinterbau (im Bereich unterer Umlenkhebel-Kettenstrebe).

Siehe auch dieser Thread, ab Seite 25, Beiträge #601, #622 und einige folgende.

Ich bin aus Köln, Du kannst mein 2010er, Größe M mit ELKA-STAGE 5 Dämpfer und TOTEM COIL gerne mal probesitzen.

Beste Grüße Frank



CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hmmmm. Die federwegsgeo hat sich ja schon geändert ... !
> Musse mal fragen !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krasse-banny911 (9. Juli 2012)

Der 2012er Hinterbau ist sehr gut, Direct Mount auch, die geänderte Geometrie und der kürzere Dämpfer bei gleichzeitig kürzerem Federweg ist aber ein großer Schritt zurück.
Ein längerer Dämpfer geht wegen dem Upper Link auch nicht.

Was auch nervt, ist die nie aktualisierte website mit falschen Angaben bzgl. Uzzidaten.

Lieber einen 2009-2011 Rahmen suchen.


----------



## geosnow (11. Juli 2012)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Stömmt.
> Hab gerade noch mal ne neue Liste von Schocker D bekommen .... !
> 
> Also !!!! mit DB und stahl Feder 450 Aufpreis
> ...



lol shocker sind frech. selbst in der schweiz werden wir nicht so abgezockt.


----------



## Zaskar97 (11. Juli 2012)

geosnow schrieb:


> lol shocker sind frech. selbst in der schweiz werden wir nicht so abgezockt.



hab mein tracer letzten herbst in der schweiz gekauft, war kaum teurer als ein "selbstimport" aus USA.


----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

Uzzi VP 2012 mit DB Stahl kostet 3049.- CHF sind ca. 2540.- EUR
Uzzi VP 2012 mit Fox Van RC kostet 2699.- CHF sind ca. 2250.- EUR
Uzzi VP 2012 mit Fox DHX Air kostet 2799.- CHF sind ca. 2330.- EUR

Sind die Preise aus dem Ridebook 2012 (http://www.ridebook.ch/)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMud (20. Juli 2012)

Ich finde rot immer noch am schönsten


----------



## MightyMike (8. August 2012)

Wie breit ist der Hinterbau vom Uzzi 2012? 142 X12 ? Überlege grade ob ich mir Komplettes Bike aufbauen lasse oder Rahmen bestelle, Versender Bike dazu und dann packe ich die Parts vom Versender auf das Uzzi. Was meint ihr, was wär günstiger?


----------



## PrimeX (9. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Wie breit ist der Hinterbau vom Uzzi 2012? 142 X12 ? Überlege grade ob ich mir Komplettes Bike aufbauen lasse oder Rahmen bestelle, Versender Bike dazu und dann packe ich die Parts vom Versender auf das Uzzi. Was meint ihr, was wär günstiger?



Dann müsstest du Glück haben, dass alle Parts passen. Meines Erchetns ist das eine ziemlich langweilige Lösung. Bau es dir selber auf.


----------



## MightyMike (9. August 2012)

Ich hab schon eins gefunden. Morgen poste ich die Bilder


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2012)

meins<3


----------



## MightyMike (12. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Buchsen ich brauche bei 2012 Uzzi für CCDB Air ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (13. August 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> Ach ja,die angegebenen Buchsenmaße stimmen auch nicht. Bin jetzt auf 41x6 mm und 25x6 mm gekommen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?
> Danke



Sprichst du über 2012er Uzzi ? Shocker hat mit folgenden Maße durchgegeben: 24,5 und 30 * 6mm


----------



## MightyMike (15. August 2012)

Mission complete


----------



## geosnow (15. August 2012)

jetzt fehlt nur noch doch c-guide und bash.


----------



## MightyMike (15. August 2012)

Ein leichter Bash von Race Face und eine e-13 sind unterwegs


----------



## Stapfn (15. August 2012)

Was für eine e13 hast Du Dir denn bestellt? Wenn Du sie montiert hast, dann gib doch mal bitte Feedback. Hab meine nicht zum Laufen gebracht an meinem 2010er Uzzi.

Schönes Bike! Gewicht?


----------



## geosnow (15. August 2012)

Die Heim 2 läuft, aber ist mMn zu nahe am Linkteil.


----------



## MightyMike (15. August 2012)

Stapfn schrieb:


> Was für eine e13 hast Du Dir denn bestellt? Wenn Du sie montiert hast, dann gib doch mal bitte Feedback. Hab meine nicht zum Laufen gebracht an meinem 2010er Uzzi.
> 
> Schönes Bike! Gewicht?



Hi habe eine e13 TRS+ dual guide bestellt: die hier

http://www.e13components.com/product_trsd_dmb.html

Gewicht ist 15,2kg


----------



## krasse-banny911 (18. August 2012)

Wie DIE Kettenführung dranpasst würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Am besten mit Fotos.


----------



## walktheline (19. August 2012)

Soo,

Ich muss auch nochmal nachhoeren zum thema kefü...
Ich habe mein 2010er uzzi als mein traumbike komplett selbst aufgebaut und moechte nun nach einigen tests und sehr ausgiebigen fahrten den ganzen hobel noch ein wenig optimieren. 
Und zwar moechte ich das sowieso schon extrem vielseitige uzzi sowohl zum touren als auch fuer den park perfekt haben. 
Zur zeit fahre ich es mit rc2, totem coil, 26,39er x0 kurbel, umgebaute stinger kefü,hope v2 usw... Das ist aber noch nicht die quintessenz fuer den park. Tour ist super.
Da ich unglaublich gerne schraube, habe ich vor das bike vor den parkbesuchen zu tunen. Soll heissen, doppelbrücke (boxxer o. 40) rein, kurze saint oder descendant einfachkurbel mit richtiger kefü, die auch nen bash besitzt rein und umwerfer runter. Lenkwinkel mit angelset was flacher. 
Jetzt meine frage, welche kefü mit bash passt beim einfachblatt auf das uzzi ohne zu mucken mit passabler funktion?

Habe hier schon viel darüber gelesen, aber so ne ganz klare aussage habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Dann noch...mdas uzzi ist das absolut geilste und vielseitigste bike, dass ich je gebaut habe! Ich liebe es!


----------



## geosnow (19. August 2012)

für tour in den bergen ist 26/39 nix. kauf für touren von carbon-ti die 22/38 oder 24/38 oder 22/36 kettenblattkombination. günstiger ist das XO/X9 umbaukit auf 22/26/Bash. 

sonst das als anfang:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (19. August 2012)

Wie ist es jetzt mit der Dämpferaufnahme beim UZZI ? Oberes Loch on der Schwinge 180mm FW und unteres Loch 160mm FW ? Ist das so richtig ?


----------



## walktheline (20. August 2012)

ja, ich weiß, meine kettenblattkombi ist eigenartig, liegt meinem tritt aber sehr. da ich auf touren oft nicht ganz so raues gelände habe lasse ich gerne fliegen und bin dann mit meinem 39er antrieb vorne ganz glücklich. und mit dem 26er bin ich bisdato auch überall hoch gekommen (ich bin eh nicht der schnellste...)

es geht jetzt in erster linie um das bikeparksetup.
dazu möchte ich wie beschrieben auf eine kurze einfachkurbel mit richtiger kettenführung samt bashplate umbauen.
kurbel descendant oder saint o.ä. nur welche führung?
welche führung ist an dem bike auf dem bild verbaut?

grüßeee!


----------



## mathis2 (21. August 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Wie ist es jetzt mit der Dämpferaufnahme beim UZZI ? Oberes Loch on der Schwinge 180mm FW und unteres Loch 160mm FW ? Ist das so richtig ?



richtig ,oberes loch für den grösseren federweg,merkste auch relativ schnell ,lenkwinkel wird fühlbar flacher.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. August 2012)

geosnow schrieb:


> für tour in den bergen ist 26/39 nix. kauf für touren von carbon-ti die 22/38 oder 24/38 oder 22/36 kettenblattkombination. günstiger ist das XO/X9 umbaukit auf 22/26/Bash.
> 
> sonst das als anfang:



Verdammt, wie soll ich denn jetzt noch schlafen? Nur die SLX muss noch runter, gegen was schön exotisches, The Hive vielleicht (schei-ß auf die Funktion).


----------



## st3ncil (21. August 2012)

Meins


----------



## MightyMike (22. August 2012)

Da bei meinem Händler die Kefü nicht bestellbar ist, (warum auch immer) muss ich mir eine neue suchen, welche 2-fach könnt ihr für das Uzzi empfehlen ? Habe da diese im Auge:

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/shaman-commander-enduro/264495.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../s/e-thirteen-Heim2-Kettenführung-2-fach.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p014ee58ca827c23c11483eba2d50bb29/s/MRP-2X-Kettenführung.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-fach-Kettenfuehrung-2012-ISCG-05::30187.html


----------



## haedillus malus (22. August 2012)

Hallo MightyMike, 

überhaupt keine!!

Ich habe anfangs so einige Kettenführungen zurecht gesägt und gefeilt (SHAMAN, HEIM, STINGER, TRUVATIV etc.), eine vernünftige Montage ist dank unterem VPP-Link meines Erachtens nicht möglich (Rolle steht system-immanent immer zu tief, setzt schnell auf etc.).

Irgendwann hatte ich die Faxen dicke und habe im Frühjahr 2011 eine Hammerschmidt montiert, seitdem herrscht Ruhe und Zufriedenheit.

Der 2010/2011er Rahmen ist definitiv für eine HS ausgelegt, meinem subjektivem Empfinden nach wippt es weniger als z.B. mit einem 36er Kettenblatt.

Ich kann jetzt allerdings auf Grund der ja schon gravierenden Modifikationen nicht final beurteilen, ob dies auch auf den 2012er UZZI-Frame zutrifft (meine persönliche Meinung zu diesen "Modifikationen"  habe ich ja in diesem thread schon vehement zum Ausdruck gebracht).

Beste Grüße



MightyMike schrieb:


> Da bei meinem Händler die Kefü nicht bestellbar ist, (warum auch immer) muss ich mir eine neue suchen, welche 2-fach könnt ihr für das Uzzi empfehlen ? Habe da diese im Auge:
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/shaman-commander-enduro/264495.html
> 
> ...


----------



## san_andreas (22. August 2012)

Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. VPP ist eigentlich nicht für die HS geeignet. SantaCruz rät z.B. sehr davon ab.


----------



## haedillus malus (22. August 2012)

1. Es ist ja schon interessant, wie Du hier eine persönliche "Erfahrung" eine UZZI VP Fahrers als "Quatsch" abtust. Vor allem, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass Du noch nie ein UZZI VP mit Hammerschmidt gefahren bist.

2. Es ist korrekt, dass selbst seitens INTENSE bei allen ihren VPP(1)-Rahmen vor dem UZZI VP von einer Hammerschmidt abgeraten wurde, dies trifft jedoch nicht auf VPP2 zu, andere Welt (Lies doch mal einige Testberichte oder Interviews mit Jeff Steber, welcher übrigens 2010 ausdrücklich eine Hammerschmidt für das UZZI VP empfohlen hatte).

3. Wir sprechen hier nicht von einem SANTA CRUZ Bike sondern von einem INTENSE UZZI VP ab MY 2009.

Fazit: 
Informiere Dich besser etwas intensiver oder erkläre mir doch ganz einfach, warum eine HS grundsätzlich nicht für ein VPP System geeignet sein soll.

Beste Grüße



san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. VPP ist eigentlich nicht für die HS geeignet. SantaCruz rät z.B. sehr davon ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (22. August 2012)

Servus Jungs,

danke für die Antworten, ich habe mir diese hier bestellt: 
https://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sh...Kettenfuehrung_ISCG-05,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

und werde es testen. Laut meinen Messungen müsste es passen, bei dem unterem VPP link ist da beim 2012 noch sogar Reserve. Und wenn es doch nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen passt, werde ich wohn eine Bionicon prbieren müssen.


----------



## st3ncil (22. August 2012)

Ich habe sowas ähnliches weiss aber gerade nicht mehr wie sie hiess. Funktioniert bei mir top!


----------



## san_andreas (22. August 2012)

@haedillus: sorry, sollte nicht so drastisch klingen. Wenn es für dich funzt, ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## walktheline (23. August 2012)

mit der commander wird es aehnlich aussehen wie mit der stinger. 
bei meinem 2010er ist das problem im grunde, dass die flanschfläche iscg und die wippe quasi fluchten,
also auf einer linie liegen. 
das fuehrt dazu, dass der lediglich 2mm überstehende schraubenkopf der flachkopfschraube auf der rückseite,
die die rolle der stinger hält an der wippe ankommt. 
ich kann die stinger also  nicht hoch genug drehen und die kettenspannung ist suboptimal. 
fuer harten enduroeinsatz ist es okay, fuer downhill nicht akzeptabel. 
man kann das problem aber recht einfach lösen indem man die flachkopfschraube durch eine senkkopfschraube
ersetzt und dass langloch mit einer senkfräsung versieht. genauso wie es bei stinger oder commander (oder jeder anderen iscg kefü)
an der vorderseite an den iscg aufnahmelöchern gemacht ist. 
dann ist das ganze von hinten plan und man kann sie deutlich hoeher drehen = mehr kettenspannung.


----------



## LautSprecher (26. August 2012)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte evt. nen Uzzi VP Rahmen in M von 2009 inkl RS Vivid Air abzugeben. Kaum Gebrauchsspuren. Bei Interesse PM!
> 
> Gruß Robin



Immernoch abzugeben!


----------



## MightyMike (26. August 2012)

Woher bezieht ihr G3 Ausfallenden, bzw. Schaltaugen ? Ich brächute mal G3 142mm x12 für DT Swiss Achse und diese gibts natürlich wieder nirgendswo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (26. August 2012)

Gestern am Green Lake


----------



## Carcass (26. August 2012)

Ich dachte das 2012 uzzi kommt serienmaessig mit 142x12 daher.


----------



## MightyMike (26. August 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich dachte das 2012 uzzi kommt serienmaessig mit 142x12 daher.



Ja, kam auch, aber wenn dein Schaltauge bischen verbogen ist, musst ein neues her. (als auch Ersatz) Das ist aber nach meinen Recherchen nirgendswo zu kriegen. Die 150er gibt es aber keine 142er für DT Swiss Achsen. Muss wohl morgen Shocker anrufen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2012)

Shocker hat nix ?


----------



## MightyMike (26. August 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Shocker hat nix ?



Lässt sich nicht am Wochenende klären, muss da morgen anrufen. Online gibt es definitiv nix.. Und ich fahre am Donnerstag für 4 Tage in den harz zelten und die schönsten Trails abfahren, es wird eng..


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2012)

Soll er halt was per Eil schicken.


----------



## otte (26. August 2012)

Mein Uzzi


----------



## MightyMike (26. August 2012)

@otte

gefällt


----------



## walktheline (26. August 2012)

@otte
welche kefü haste da verbaut?
wie bist du mit dem ccdb im uzzi zufrieden?


----------



## otte (26. August 2012)

Der Kefü ist von e*thirteen 
http://www.e13components.com/product_lg1plus.html
War etwas getüftel da ich ne zweifach Kurbel hab! Hab das kleine Kettenblatt demontiert. Bei der Kefü wurde ein Adapter mitgeliefert, für Rahmen ohne ISCG 05 den man mit auf's Tretlager schraubt. Ist außen ca. 5 mm stark. Ich hab den einfach auch mit montiert und hatte somit den nötigen Abstand zwischen dem Bashguard bzw. Führungsrolle und der Hinterbauschwinge. Zusätzlich habe ich noch 2 Spacer zwischen Adapter und der Lagerschale platziert damit ich A. nicht mit der inneren Kettenblattaufnahme an der Kefüplatte schleife und B. das Kettenblatt mit der Führung in der Flucht ist. Klingt vielleicht kompliziert aber funktioniert tip top. Zum CCDB kann ich noch nicht viel sagen weil ich ihn erst eingebaut hab und die erste wirkliche Probefahrt noch aussteht. Aber soviel vorweg, er rauscht nicht so durch den mittleren Bereich wie der Fox dhx Air (würde aber wohl jeder Coil Dämpfer machen) 
Mit dem dhx war ich eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden aber ich wollte mal was Neues probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (27. August 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Soll er halt was per Eil schicken.



Hm Anrufbeantworter, die sind wegen Eurobike die ganze Woche nicht im Laden.


----------



## Carcass (27. August 2012)

Diese Woche wird schwierig Teile zubekommen gerade wegen der Eurobike. Werde donnerstag oder Freitag hinfahren mal sehn was es neues gibt


----------



## ShogunZ (10. September 2012)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

in letzter Zeit sieht man an diversen Enduros immer öfter einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus Dämpfer verbaut.

Ist dieser eurer Meinung nach auch für einen Enduro Aufbau im Uzzi geeignet?


----------



## MightyMike (11. September 2012)

Heute habe ich gelernt, dass Uzzi VP 2012 mit 2-fach Kurbel und Kettenführung nicht funktioniert. Bei mir ist es nicht wegen dem unterem VPP Link, sondern weil zwischen dem kleinem Kettenblatt und der Kettenführung wenig platz ist. Wenn ich also die leichte Gänge schalte, reibt die Kette sehr stark an der Platte der Kefü. Ich habe auch 2 Distanzringe zwichen den Rahmen und die Lagerschale montiert, Problem wurde nicht gelöst...


----------



## Stapfn (12. September 2012)

Das ist exakt dasselbe Problem, welches ich am 2010er Uzzi auch hatte. Nach mehreren Stunden schleifen und fräsen und immer wieder versuchen, hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Fahre deswegen inzwischen die Bionicon und bin bisher ganz zufrieden. Ein einigermaßen funktionierendes Setup war nicht möglich.




MightyMike schrieb:


> Heute habe ich gelernt, dass Uzzi VP 2012 mit 2-fach Kurbel und Kettenführung nicht funktioniert. Bei mir ist es nicht wegen dem unterem VPP Link, sondern weil zwischen dem kleinem Kettenblatt und der Kettenführung wenig platz ist. Wenn ich also die leichte Gänge schalte, reibt die Kette sehr stark an der Platte der Kefü. Ich habe auch 2 Distanzringe zwichen den Rahmen und die Lagerschale montiert, Problem wurde nicht gelöst...


----------



## haedillus malus (13. September 2012)

Seltsam!

Dieses Problem hatte bei meinem 2010er UZZI mit RACE-FACE ATLAS FR Kurbel und 22er Kettenblatt (allerdings mit extrem abgefeilten Schrauben-Köpfen, welche mir ansonsten an der KeFü-Platte geschliffen hätten) nicht.

Ich habe allerdings 150 mm Drop-Outs logischerweise mit entsprechender Nabe, vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen, da die Kette wohl insgesamt etwas schräger nach außen läuft.

Aber wie ich schon schrieb:

HAMMERSCHMIDT und Ruhe!

Gruss Frank


----------



## energy-drink (14. September 2012)

Also XT 9-fach Kurbel mit 3 Blätter und eine schaltbare Kettenführung funktioniert wenn man die Schrauben an der Kurbel leicht anschleift. (Solange alles sauber ist und kein Schmutz reinkommet.) Sollte doch nicht so viel unterschied sein zu Kurbeln mit 2 Blättern.


----------



## MightyMike (14. September 2012)

Ich habe eine XO Carbon 3fach Kurbel. Ich habe das größte Kettenblatt gegen einen Bashring getauscht. Vielleicht sind die Abstände bei reinen 2-Fach Kurbeln anders. Als Kefü habe ich jetzt die C.Guide. Sollte erstmal laufen.


----------



## geosnow (14. September 2012)

Die Bionicon ist gut, kann aber bei gleichzeitigem Schalten und Ausfedern abreissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (18. September 2012)

Moin moin,
ich bin auf der uche nach einem neuen Rahmen auf das Intense Uzzi gestoßen. Wie vielen bekannt ist, kann man diei offizielle HP vergessen. Die neuerungen, scheinen mir aber alle gekannt zu sein. Flacherer Sitz und Lenkwinkel. Weniger Federweg und ein kürzerer Dämpfer.

Ich möchte das Rad gerne als reinen Freerider aufbauen. Nur Bergab. Da ich aus Hamburg komme, ist ein Dhler zu viel des Guten. Das Rad würde ich mit folgenen Komponentenaufbauen.
Eine 36 Fox mit 180mm, einen Luftdämpfer an der 180mm aufnahme, Descendant mit (wenn pasend) csixx Kefü, Saint Bremsen und Laufräder mit 12x142mm einbaubreite.
Hat jemand schlechte Efahrungen mit den Parts in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen gemacht? Ich hab einfach kein Bock an irgendwelchen neuen Teilen zu feilen etc. Wenn dann Unterlegscheiben, lack Wegmachen an Bremsaufnahme oder iscg. Vielleicht kann sich dazu jemaand äußern.

LG


----------



## MightyMike (18. September 2012)

Welchen Luftdämpfer willst du einbauen ? Ich kann dir gleich sagen, vergesse den Fox DHX Air. Ich fahre den Double Barrel Air. Erste Sahne.

Falls du dich gegen einen Luftdämpfer entscheidest habe ich noch nagelneuen vom Uzzi ausgebauten FOX VAN RC. Läüft super, aber ich Gewichtskrank.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/42542-fox-racing-shox-fox-van-rc-216mm


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. September 2012)

Danke Danke, aber das weiß ich selber, dass man um den Luft dämpfer von fox einen Bogen machen sollte. Ich selber hab aber eine Fox 36 float 180mm mit kashima und die funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich würde dann eher den bos, Rockshox oder von CC in betracht ziehen.
ps: ich glaube mein Scratch hat auch eine einbaulänge von 216mm. Dann könnt ich ja schonmal ein Luftdämpfer kaufen gehen


----------



## geosnow (18. September 2012)

Nur wenn du ein 2012er Uzzi kaufts, kannst du denselben Dämpfer wiederverwenden. Das Uzzi mit dem geraden Unterrohr hat ein 222mm Dämpfer.


----------



## Freeridegambler (19. September 2012)

Hätte auch ein paar Fragen - an euch...

Gibt es eigentlich für 2013 einen neuen Rahmen bzw. Änderungen oder bleibt das 2012 das letzte aktuelle Modell?

Welchen Shop (Onlineshop) könnt Ihr für den Kauf von einem Intense Uzzi empfehlen?

Wenn ich auf der Intense-Page nachlese, hat der Rahmen mit dem RockShox Dämpfer mehr Federweg als mit dem DB Air - stimmt das?

Ist der 2012(13) Rahmen für eine DoubleCrown-Gabel geeignet - fährt wer eine FOX40 oder Boxxer WC

Kann man die Hammerschmidt ohne Fräsarbeiten am Rahmen verbauen?

Bitte um Info - Danke!


----------



## MightyMike (19. September 2012)

Hi,

Uzzi bleibt für 2013 unverändert. Bestellen kannst du über Hibike, Mountainbikes.net oder direkt beim Shocker Distributio. Shocker ist der Generalimporteur für DE. Es ist ein tolles Radl.

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (19. September 2012)

Ich noch mal...
Da ich leider weniger Vergleiche habe zu anderen Bikes, da ich erst ein "longtravel" Bike gefahren, würde ich mich über eure Aussagen freuen. Ich hab ein Scratch, saß vielleicht jemand schonmal auf einem Scratch und dem uzzi und kann mir vergleiche aufsagen. Ein wenig mehr als "das uzzi ist besser" wäre gut. Ich suche ein eher "fluffigeres" fahrwerk. Die vpps fährt man ja mit viel sag, als unwissener würde ich jetzt sagen, es wird demensprechend fluffiger sein.
Ein weiteres Bike wäre für mich noch das Canfield Brothers one. Habt ihr vor und Nachteile gegenüber dem?
LG


----------



## krasse-banny911 (21. September 2012)

Fluffig kannst ein Uzzi auf jeden Fall machen. Hat ja auch mehr Federweg als dein altes Gefährt. Ich fahr mit 35 % Sag und Federdämpfer. Das ist dann ein gutes Sofa, wenn ich will.
Es geht nämlich auch straff. Andere Feder, mehr Dämpfung und schon ist es ein Rennsportgerät.


----------



## gigo (23. September 2012)

Hab heute den ganzen Abend damit vertan, die e.13 LG1+ ans 2010er Uzzi zu bauen - schade um die Zeit!! Passt einfach nicht richtig! Welche KeFü für DH-Einsatz passt tatsächlich ohne weiteres dran?


----------



## robtopp (23. September 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre an meinem 2010er Uzzi die Straitline Chainguide (1-fach). Die funktioniert einwandfrei und passt auf Anhieb ohne irgendwelche Schleif- oder Dremel-Arbeiten. 
Die Aluplatte der Kettenführung ist so gearbeitet, dass keine Schrauben überstehen und damit besser zum Hinterbau freigehen. 

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/05/19/spotlight-straitline-silent-guide/

Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber die abendfüllende Fummelei und Rechercherei nach Hinweisen hat endlich ein Ende. Der Partner wird es danken 

Grüße
Robbi


----------



## MightyMike (23. September 2012)

@ robtopp

1-Fach funktionieren jede Menge Kettenführungen, nur bei 2-Fach wirds schwierig


----------



## gigo (23. September 2012)

Welche denn? Hast du Erfahrung mit konkreten Modellen?


----------



## Stapfn (27. September 2012)

Hat jemand grad mal ein blankes Rahmengewicht vom 2010er Uzzi bei der Hand? Hab auf die schnelle nix gefunden. Danke.


----------



## MightyMike (27. September 2012)

@gigo

Also die Endurokettenführungen wie die Shaman müssen alle passen. Bei mir auf jeden fall, wenn ich nur 1-Fach Kettenblatt fahren würde.


----------



## pom (27. September 2012)

robtopp schrieb:


> ich fahre an meinem 2010er Uzzi die Straitline Chainguide (1-fach)



Kann man die Silentguide auch ohne Bashguard fahren? 
Eigentlich suche ich nach einer Kettenführung für mein Intense Tracer 2, aber für 28 Zähne. 
Ich glaube "Spiderless" kann man nicht ohne Kettenfürung fahren.

http://forums.mtbr.com/8101465-post8.html


----------



## haedillus malus (27. September 2012)

Habe ich:

UZZI VP 2010, Größe M, works-raw, Drop-Out´s 150 mm (natürlich ohne Dämpfer): 3.333 g

Gruss Frank




Stapfn schrieb:


> Hat jemand grad mal ein blankes Rahmengewicht vom 2010er Uzzi bei der Hand? Hab auf die schnelle nix gefunden. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (27. September 2012)

haedillus malus schrieb:


> Habe ich:
> 
> UZZI VP 2010, Größe M, works-raw, Drop-Out´s 150 mm (natürlich ohne Dämpfer): 3.333 g
> 
> Gruss Frank




Perfekt, danke Dir !


----------



## geosnow (27. September 2012)

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/14087


----------



## othu (27. September 2012)

pom schrieb:


> Kann man die Silentguide auch ohne Bashguard fahren?



Kann man, dann bringt sie aber nichts, der Bash verhindert das seitliche Rausfallen der Ketten aus den Führungsblöcken.
Man kann sich aber kleine Führungsbleche basteln die außen auf die Gleitblöcke angeschraubt werden und die Führungsaufgabe des Bashs übernehmen.


----------



## pom (27. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kann man, dann bringt sie aber nichts, der Bash verhindert das seitliche Rausfallen der Ketten aus den Führungsblöcken.
> Man kann sich aber kleine Führungsbleche basteln die außen auf die Gleitblöcke angeschraubt werden und die Führungsaufgabe des Bashs übernehmen.



Danke! Für 28 Zähne wirds die wohl nie geben und einen Bashguard kann ich nicht verbauen.
Dann muss ich wohl ohne fahren... die c/guide wird die Kette ja nicht am herunterfallen hindern.

Oder ich montiere so etwas


----------



## gigo (27. September 2012)

So, hab mir jetzt mal was feines bestellt - mehr wird verraten, wenn's passt und verbaut ist


----------



## energy-drink (27. September 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt mal was feines bestellt - mehr wird verraten, wenn's passt und verbaut ist


 
Flaschenhalter?


----------



## gigo (27. September 2012)

Nee, nen Gepäckträger  
Spaß beiseite, es geht immer noch um eine passende KeFü...


----------



## otte (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Uzzi Gemeinde,

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Vorteil die 150mm dropouts bringen? Ist das wirklich merklich steifer? Lohnt sich die Investition? Will mir gerade neue Laufräder aufbauen und überlege ob ich 150 mm Naben nehme. Welche 12 mm Achsen kann man den, egal ob 135 oder 150 mm verbauen! Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Gruß Otte 

Ps. werde nachher mal paar Bilder von meiner Kefü posten.


----------



## haedillus malus (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe direkt auf MAXLE LITE umgerüstet (150 x 12), also mit Schnellspanner, die Achse ist zudem super leicht.

Für die Gegenseite einfach eine 14 mm dicke Scheibe (Durchmesser 22 mm) mit Standard-Innengewinde 12 mm drehen lassen, zwei 3 mm Löcher hineingebohrt, fertig.

Jetzt muss ich lediglich noch einen sehr leichten Stift-Schlüssel mitnehmen.

Funktioniert jetzt schon die 3. Saison perfekt.

Ob der Hinterbau mit 150 mm Drop-Outs steifer ist, kann ich nicht sagen, fehlen Erfahrungswerte, aber ich denke schon.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otte (9. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal paar Bilder von meiner Kefü in mein Album gestellt. War jetzt 4 Tage in Leogang und es hat 1a gefunzt. 2 Seiten zurück könnt ihr nochmal die Erläuterung zur Montage lesen.


----------



## otte (9. Oktober 2012)

@ headillus malus

 Danke für die Info


----------



## Stapfn (13. Oktober 2012)

Verkaufe meinen 2010er Uzzi VP Rahmen in Größe M. Falls jemand Interesse haben sollte. Bikemarkt Anzeige findet ihr hier.


----------



## don-quichotto (18. Oktober 2012)

Ist hier in dem Thread ja schon ein paar mal angesprochen worden, aber ich finde einfach keine verlässliche Aussage: Ist der Sitzrohrwinkel des 2012er Uzzi wirklich so flach wie hier beschrieben (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/23/vorstellung-intense-uzzi-2012/) oder kann man den Aussagen der Intense Webseite trauen? 
Zusätzlich finde ich keine Angaben zu den Reach-Werten vom Uzzi... Könnte zur Not jemand mal nen M und nen L Rahmen nachmessen?
Danke!


----------



## splatternick (21. Oktober 2012)

Hab mein Uzzi VP von 135mm QR auf 150mm x 12mm G3 Ausfallenden vom M9 (die mit dem Loch statt offenem Ausfallende) umgebaut, ist subjektiv wesentlich steifer. Ausserdem ist das lästige Knacksen weg!


----------



## PrimeX (25. Oktober 2012)

*Mein Uzzi VP 2010 steht zum Verkauf!* Komplett oder in Teilen, würde es aber gerne komplett loswerden! Partliste auf Anfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (3. November 2012)

Die neue KeFü ist super und wiegt fast nix - danke nochmal an Bommelmaster!


----------



## Beefe (6. November 2012)

Sers miteinander,habe da ein angebot einen uzzi rahmen zu bekommen,miene frage welchen sattelstützen durchmesser hat der rahmen und die hinter nabeneinbaubreite!
Danke für eure hilfe,ride on


----------



## geosnow (6. November 2012)

31.6mm, hinten je nachdem.


----------



## Beefe (6. November 2012)

ok,danke habe halt neue deetraks da in 135x10 da wäre schade wenn ich die nicht verwenden kann.


----------



## geosnow (6. November 2012)

der verkäufer kann es dir sagen. im notfall kannst du die ausfallenden auch tauschen. das ist ein vorteil des uzzi.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege gerade an einem 2012er Uzzi, da ich den Rahmen günstig bekommen kann.

Kann es sein, dass der schlechte Ruf des Rahmens daher kommt, dass Intense zuerst die falschen Sitz- und Lenkwinkel veröffentlicht hat?






Nun auf der Intense-Seite ist von 65-66.5 Lenkwinkel und 71.5-73 Sitzwinkel die Rede:
http://intensecycles.com/uzzi/

Wer von euch hat schon den neuen Rahmen und wie fährt sich das gute Stück?


----------



## geosnow (20. November 2012)

der rahmen hat ein schlechter ruf? das ist mir neu. mein kollege hatte einen alten large rahmen und nun den neuen im medium. er ist vollends zufrieden. mir war der alte rahmen in small eifach zu schwer, darum habe ich aufs tracer 2 gewechselt. vorteil der neuen intense rahmen ist, dass der hinterbau um einiges steifer geworden ist. 

zudem musst du beachten, dass der sitzwinkel auch sehr stark vom "sag" abhängt. 25% oder 40% "sag" machen sehr viel aus.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. November 2012)

So 2 oder 3 Seiten zuvor wurde der Rahmen wegen der Winkel in die Steinzeit verlegt...


----------



## geosnow (20. November 2012)

ach quatsch. nimm das bild von "MightyMike" und ein geodreieck und miss selbst die winkel. zu beachten ist seine gabel und das aussenverlegte headset.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. November 2012)

Na das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Komisch ist nur, dass man keinen vernünftigen Fahrbericht zum 2012er Uzzi findet.

Wie verläuft eigentlich die Zugführung des Umwerfers? Unterseite des Unterrohrs auf der linken Seite?

Wird der 2012 Rahmen immer mit 142x12mm Achse ausgeliefert?

Bei mir würde übrigens nen CaneCreek EC49 und ne 1.5 Totem Coil reinkommen.
Schaff ich da bei nem L Rahmen noch die unter 17kg Marke (mit Van RC Coil)?
Angedacht sind ZTR Flow Tubeless mit Conti Baron 2.4.

Edith meint, dass auch noch ne Hammerschmidt rankommt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2012)

17kg sollten schon hinkommen.


----------



## geosnow (20. November 2012)

der uzzi rahmen ist ohne dämpfer um die 3.5kg bis 4.0kg + 200g Farbe und DH tauglich.


----------



## MightyMike (20. November 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
also Fahrbericht zu schreiben brauche ich wirklich nicht, es reicht nur, wenn ich euch sage, dass ich auf dem Uzzi immer breites Grinsen im Gesicht habe. Das Rad lässt sich, je nach Aufbau auch super Berg auf fahren. Ich hatte vorher ein Lapierre Spicy und fahre dieselben Strecken auch mit dem Uzzi. Bin mit dem Uzzi schon auch ne Skipiste hochgefahren. Wenn ich mehr auf Berg runter habe, stecke ich den Dämpfer um auf 180mm FW und ab gehts. Wegen dem teueren Aufbau verzichte ich aber auf das Grobste, denn für Park habe ich ein FRX.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. November 2012)

So eigentlich bin ich nun auch Uzzi Besitzer. Allerdings war die Freude recht kurz:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=609198


----------



## trailterror (22. November 2012)

Echt sch... Da freut man sich soo lang aufs neue baby und dann sowas...

Auf jeden fall zurückschicken.

Das uzzi ist echt ein heisses teil!!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. November 2012)

Moin,

der Aufbau des Uzzis schreitet voran 
Da kommen natürlich Fragen auf:

1) Hat jemand von euch eine Anleitung oder weiß in wie weit sich die Geometrie des Rahmens durch Verstellen der G3 ändert?
2) Fährt schon jemand den neuen Vivid Air im 2012er Uzzi?
3) Was für ne Feder habt ihr im Vox Van bei ca. 75kg?


----------



## MightyMike (25. November 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Aufbau des Uzzis schreitet voran
> Da kommen natürlich Fragen auf:
> ...



Hallo,

ich fahre in meinem Uzzi die mittlere Einstellung in G3. bei längeren Einstellung verlängert sich der Radstand und Tretlagerhöhe. Als Dämpfer habe ich den CCDB Air  funktioniert perfekt und ist der beste Airdämpfer den ich je hatte. Als Grundeinstellung habe ich die von CC empfohlene Einstellung für Santa Cruz Nomad genommen (VPP) und dann noch mit der LSC gespielt. Bei Touren fahre ich den 160mm Federweg (unteres Loch), beim Trailsurfing den 180mm (oberes Loch) dadurch wird auch der Lenkwinkel flacher.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. November 2012)

Den CCDBA hatte ich mir auch kurz überlegt. Da ich den Service bei meinen Gabeln und Dämpfern gerne selbst mache bin ich bei Rock Shox gelandet.

Gibt es schon Service Erfahrungen zum CCDBA?
Meine Schwester ist gerade in USA - da ist der recht günstig zu haben. Ist aber eben die Sache mit der Garantie...


----------



## MightyMike (25. November 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Den CCDBA hatte ich mir auch kurz überlegt. Da ich den Service bei meinen Gabeln und Dämpfern gerne selbst mache bin ich bei Rock Shox gelandet.
> 
> Gibt es schon Service Erfahrungen zum CCDBA?
> Meine Schwester ist gerade in USA - da ist der recht günstig zu haben. Ist aber eben die Sache mit der Garantie...



Wenn ich grade nicht auf dem Sprung wäre, würde ich dir Video raussuchen, wo genau gezeigt wird, wie du CCDB Air selber Servicen kannst. Ich habe es nicht so lange und bin Schönwetterfahrer, deswegen brauche ich noch kein Service. Aber im Video sah es ziemlich easy aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2012)

wenn du lieb fragst und ne Rechnung für das teil hast, sollte Garantie / Gewährleistung auch in Schland kein Problem sein.
ansonsten schickstes halt nach amiland.


----------



## ShogunZ (1. Dezember 2012)

Hey Jungs,

ich hätte einen DHX Air für's Uzzi anzubieten - EBL 222mm.
Bei Interesse, einfach kurz ne PN.


----------



## energy-drink (6. Dezember 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Aufbau des Uzzis schreitet voran
> Da kommen natürlich Fragen auf:
> ...



zu 3)
Mit 76kg und einer 450er Feder hab ich zu wenig SAG. (ca. 20%) Fährt sich fast wie ein Hardtail. Wenn man allerdings big jumps macht könnte es passen. Mit CCDB 400er und normaler Fahrweise nutze ich den ganzen Federweg.

Mein Händler hat Kunden mit 2012er Uzzis. Im Verglich zum Vorgängermodel bemängeln angeblich alle die Uphillfähigkeit.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. Dezember 2012)

Hab nun die 350er Feder drin - da kommts mit dem Sag sehr gut hin.
Gefahren bin ich aber noch nicht, aber das kommt auch noch


----------



## gigo (19. Dezember 2012)

Will mein Uzzi etwas tourentauglicher machen, da ich nur noch selten in den Park komme - daher ist die Boxxer einfach etwas übertrieben. In Verbindung mit leichteren Reifen und Umrüstung auf tubeless sollte sich ein gutes Endgewicht ergeben, zur Zeit liegt es mit Boxxer und Maxxis Minion 2-Ply bei 15,55 kg.

Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH und der entsprechenden Totem. Lyrik wäre vernünftiger, da sie eine echte Gewichtsersparnis bringt, auf die Totem stehe ich einfach wegen ihrer Optik 

Könnt ihr von euren Erfahrungen mit beiden Gabeln in Verbindung mit dem Uzzi berichten? Danke schonmal!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2012)

Die wäre doch was: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/88921-fox-36-float-180-fit-rc2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir für den Tipp! Frag mich nicht warum, aber irgendwie bin ich ein alter Rock Shox-Fan. Damit habe ich in den 90er Jahren angefangen und bin da irgendwie hängengeblieben  Und es gibt ja genug Leute wie z.B. den Mario, die im Bedarfsfall da noch einiges rausholen können. Ne ordentliche Marzocchi oder BOS liegen halt preislich deutlich höher...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der Mario plant etwas in Richtung Lyrik Kartusche bzw. kann die Boxxer Teile modifizieren. Das habe ich für meine Lyrik fest eingeplant.


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Dezember 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> Will mein Uzzi etwas tourentauglicher machen, da ich nur noch selten in den Park komme - daher ist die Boxxer einfach etwas übertrieben. In Verbindung mit leichteren Reifen und Umrüstung auf tubeless sollte sich ein gutes Endgewicht ergeben, zur Zeit liegt es mit Boxxer und Maxxis Minion 2-Ply bei 15,55 kg.
> 
> Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH und der entsprechenden Totem. Lyrik wäre vernünftiger, da sie eine echte Gewichtsersparnis bringt, auf die Totem stehe ich einfach wegen ihrer Optik
> 
> Könnt ihr von euren Erfahrungen mit beiden Gabeln in Verbindung mit dem Uzzi berichten? Danke schonmal!



Ich bin gerade dabei mein Uzzi mit der Lyrik Solo Air aufzubauen. Die anderen Sachen stehen auch schon so weit.
Als Endgewicht hab ich mal 13,5kg angepeilt. Mal schauen, ob's klappt.
ICh werde berichten.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie kommt ihr auf diese Gewichte 
Mein 2012er Uzzi Größe L mit Fox Coil Dämpfer, KS i900, Hammerschmidt, Saint Bremse, Coil Totem und aktuell Conti Mud King kommt auf stolze 18kg 

Schreibt mal mit dazu wie ihr euer Uzzi aufgebaut habt bzw. wollt.
Ach ja mein L Rahmen wiegt OHNE Dämpfer mit DT Swiss 142x12 Achse 3,65kg. Sind eure auch so schwer?


----------



## MightyMike (19. Dezember 2012)

Guck dir meins an im Album. 15,2kg


----------



## ShogunZ (19. Dezember 2012)

@MaStErLeNiN: ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze, ner 170er Lyrik Solo Air, Formula RO und nem leichten Antrieb kommt man da schon hin.

Bzgl. Rahmengewicht kann iich dir nich nicht viel sagen ... meiner bekommt grad neue Lager und in raw und Gr. M wird er so ca. 3250gr. wiegen. (hoff ich)


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2012)

@MaStErLeNiN

Mit den doch recht schweren anbauteilen würd ich mich jetzt nicht wundern, wenns etwas übergewichtig daherkommt


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> @MaStErLeNiN
> 
> Mit den doch recht schweren anbauteilen würd ich mich jetzt nicht wundern, wenns etwas übergewichtig daherkommt




Joa, die Hammerschmidt, Totem, KS sowie die schweren Reifen machen nicht gerade ein Rennrad daraus 
Werde vermutlich auf die Lyrik wechseln und schauen, dass ich das Bike Richtung 16kg bekomme.


----------



## ShogunZ (23. Dezember 2012)

zur Info: mein Uzzi in Gr.M, raw und 135er Drop-Outs bringt exakt 3304gr. auf die Waage. (ohne Dämpferbolzen)


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. Januar 2013)

Hat einer von euch ein Handbuch im pdf-Format zum Uzzi Rahmen bzw. gibt es sowas bei Intense überhaupt? Die Webseite von Intense ist ja ein Fall für sich 
Mich würde interessieren, wie sich die Geometrie bei den G3 Dropouts verändert und in welcher Position der Dämpfer welchen Federweg bereitstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (5. Januar 2013)

Kennt jemand die Reach-Werte des 2010/2011er Uzzi VP?


----------



## gigo (6. Januar 2013)

Gerade mal 2.35er Maxxis Minion 1-Ply "Tourenbereifung" aufgezogen und die Boxxer wieder auf Stahlfeder umgebaut - mit dem Gewicht bin ich sehr zufrieden. Jetzt noch ne Lyrik RC2 DH o.ä. rein und ich habe eine Bikepark-taugliche Maschine mit unter 14 Kilo, mit 2-Ply Bereifung wären es dann ziemlich genau 15 Kilo...
Vielleicht behalte ich mein Uzzi doch!


----------



## MightyMike (6. Januar 2013)

gefällt, behalten !


----------



## san_andreas (7. Januar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall behalten ! Ist doch super schön !


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Januar 2013)

behalten.. das teil geht auch für touren und uphill und du hast beim dh relativ wenig einschränkungen bei deinem aufbau.


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Januar 2013)

*unbedingt behalten* .... bin mein Uzzi ein Jahr lang mit der BOS N'Dee bergauf gefahren, ging bis auf äußerst steile Rampen immer problemlos. Ich wechsle nun nach einem Jahr Fox 36 auch auf die 170er Lyrik SoloAir und erwarte mir damit auch nahezu uneingeschränkte Uphill-Tauglichkeit.
Mein Aufbau wird Ende des Monats fertig, werde dann berichten.


----------



## gigo (7. Januar 2013)

Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt! 
Werde mal die Federung etwas straffer abstimmen und am WE eine Runde auf den Trails drehen. Dann gibt's auch endlich mal gute Bilder!
 @ShogunZ: ist dein Rahmen der, der gerade von Khujand bearbeitet wurde? Sieht super aus! Auf den Aufbau bin ich echt schon gespannt und auch darauf, ob du die 13,5 Kilo wirklich schaffst!


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Januar 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Ok, ihr habt mich überzeugt!
> Werde mal die Federung etwas straffer abstimmen und am WE eine Runde auf den Trails drehen. Dann gibt's auch endlich mal gute Bilder!
> @ShogunZ: ist dein Rahmen der, der gerade von Khujand bearbeitet wurde? Sieht super aus! Auf den Aufbau bin ich echt schon gespannt und auch darauf, ob du die 13,5 Kilo wirklich schaffst!



Ja, genau ... das ist das gute Stück. Ist aber nun deutlich "dunkler" als auf dem Bild. 



Bzgl. Gewicht ist einiges drin, aber dann wird's richtig teuer. 
Aber ... ich werde berichten.


----------



## gigo (7. Januar 2013)

Echt schick, dein Rahmen! 
Ja, man könnte natürlich gewichtsmäßig immer noch was rausholen bei entsprechend großem Geldbeutel 
Aber ich bin jetzt erstmal zufrieden so - muss nur noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten 
Freu mich auf deinen Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Intense Gemeinschaft
nach langen hin und her habe ich mich jetzt doch entschlossen mir ein Uzzi zuzulegen!
Ich muss sagen das Teil geht wie der Teufel.


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Januar 2013)

Booder schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Intense Gemeinschaft
> nach langen hin und her habe ich mich jetzt doch entschlossen mir ein Uzzi zuzulegen!
> Ich muss sagen das Teil geht wie der Teufel.
> Anhang anzeigen 244399
> ...



Wow ... chique chique! Is' das Stephen's (*Stapfn's*) altes Uzzi?


----------



## Booder (20. Januar 2013)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Wow ... chique chique! Is' das Stephen's (*Stapfn's*) altes Uzzi?


 

Jooo genau!


----------



## ShogunZ (12. März 2013)

Endlich fertig! Jetzt muss nur mehr das Wetter mitspielen!


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2013)

Super Rad !


----------



## Matte (12. März 2013)

Ja, das ist richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (12. März 2013)

Sehr schön!! Raw ist halt einfach super ;-)  Bin gespannt auf das Feedback zur XX1.


----------



## ShogunZ (12. März 2013)

@Stapfn: die Position des Aufklebers kommt dir bekannt vor, oder?!  musste sein!

Gewicht aktuell mit DHX Air 13,4xkg


----------



## Stapfn (12. März 2013)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @Stapfn: die Position des Aufklebers kommt dir bekannt vor, oder?!  musste sein!



Na aber sicher doch Passt perfekt dorthin, da wo er ist. Viel Spass mit Deinem Spielzeug! Wirst Du auf jeden Fall haben


----------



## gigo (12. März 2013)

Super geworden, das Uzzi!  Und das Gewicht kann sich mal echt sehen lassen.
Meins wartet noch auf eine neue Gabel, dann gibt's auch wieder ein Bild!


----------



## sluette (13. März 2013)

Ich hätte mal Interesse ob hier jemand sein Uzzi VPP für die Reverb Stealth fit gemacht hat. Beim aktuellen Tracer ist das wohl Standard.


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. März 2013)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Endlich fertig! Jetzt muss nur mehr das Wetter mitspielen!



Sehr schön! Ist der Rahmen abgebeizt?


----------



## ShogunZ (14. März 2013)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Ist der Rahmen abgebeizt?



Ja, erst Beizen -> Strahlen -> mit Kunststoffbürste bearbeiten -> mit Stahlwolle auf die RAW Struktur bringen


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. März 2013)

mit Stahlwolle? ...macht das keine Kontaktkorrosion? :-O Das Ergebnis sieht jedenfalls extrem gepflegt aus! =)

Ich dachte, das wäre abbeizen und fertig, weil mein Sunday sieht recht ähnlich aus, allerdings, war das unterm Lack schon maschinell gebürstet...


----------



## Booder (28. März 2013)

Hier mal ein kleines Update zugunsten des Gewichtes.





Jetzt mit CCDB-Air,Carbon Lenker,E13 Kurbel und Avid X0 Trail Bremse.
Geht jetzt nochmal so gut über den Trails.


----------



## gigo (14. April 2013)

Mein Uzzi hat gabeltechnisch über den Winter abgespeckt und hat jetzt eine Lyrik mit MJ-Tuning spendiert bekommen. So wie's da steht, wiegt es jetzt exakt 13,99 kg - Ziel war unter 14 kg 
Sorry für's schlechte Handy-Foto. Gute Bilder gibt's, wenn ich mir ein paar schöne Decals für die Gabel überlegt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (20. April 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Mein Uzzi hat gabeltechnisch über den Winter abgespeckt und hat jetzt eine Lyrik mit MJ-Tuning spendiert bekommen. So wie's da steht, wiegt es jetzt exakt 13,99 kg - Ziel war unter 14 kg
> Sorry für's schlechte Handy-Foto. Gute Bilder gibt's, wenn ich mir ein paar schöne Decals für die Gabel überlegt habe.



BOAH .... Hammer! Gott sei Dank hast du's behalten.


----------



## st3ncil (26. April 2013)

Wenn wer noch einen Rahmen sucht ich verkaufe meinen!

L in RAW mit Fox Van RC


----------



## chrizzlie (28. April 2013)

Hallo,
bin neu hier im Forum und würde mir gerne einen Uzzi Rahmen zulegen, bin mir aber wegen der Größe nicht sicher. Im Forum hab ich auch nichts genaues gefunden.
Bin 182cm groß und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich einen M oder L Rahmen nehmen
soll. Hat vielleicht jemand im Raum Ludwigsburg, Heilbronn, Vaihingen oder Stuttgart ein Uzzi bei dem man mal probesitzen könnte?


----------



## st3ncil (28. April 2013)

Laut der Seite von Intense sollte man von 177cm bis 194cm ein L nehmen, ist sicher aber auch ein persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## chrizzlie (28. April 2013)

Na ja, deshalb meine Frage ob jemand eins in der Nähe zum probesitzen hat.
Laut Shocker Distibution wäre L besser wenn man selber den Berg hoch treten will.
Würde ich aber gerne mal selber testen.


----------



## LautSprecher (30. April 2013)

chrizzlie schrieb:


> Na ja, deshalb meine Frage ob jemand eins in der Nähe zum probesitzen hat.
> Laut Shocker Distibution wäre L besser wenn man selber den Berg hoch treten will.
> Würde ich aber gerne mal selber testen.



Bei mir hättest du die Möglichkeit. Hätte sogar einen M-Rahmen zu verkaufen...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## chrizzlie (30. April 2013)

Wann hättest Du den Zeit?


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Mai 2013)

Hier mal wieder mein Uzzi..Gändert hat sich eigentlich nix.Warum?weils funktioniert!






Das Rad hat 14,3Kilo (auf Ultimate Waage gewogen)

FRAGE:Wie baut man ein Uzzi unter 14 Kilo auf?oder habe ich nur einen Sackschweren Rahmen erwischt?

Grüße Rafa


----------



## geosnow (1. Mai 2013)

Talas auf Float umbauen, LRS wechseln auf DT240 mit ENVE Felgen und Aerolight Speichen. Eclipse-Schlauch anstatt Tubeless benützen und leichtere Pneus an die Räder. Wobei bei den Reifen vielleicht am falschen Ort gespart wird.  Die Elite auf die Master wechseln und nur Titanschrauben verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen du schmeißt die Deemax runter bist direkt dein Problem los.


----------



## SpeedyR (2. Mai 2013)

Also doch.Ohne groben finanzielen Aufwand ist nix zu machen.Die 300-500gramm sind es nicht werd.

grüße und danke

Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Mai 2013)

Nach wie vor eins der besten Uzzis, Rafa


----------



## LeonII (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe auch mal ein paar fragen. Ich fahre in Canyon Torque FR9 mit 170/180mm Federweg und ein glory welches ich zum üben von Sprüngen verwende. Leider ist das Canyon von der geo eher so das ich drauf sitze, im glory sitze ich eher drin... Habe auch viel Bewegungsfreiheit, auf dem Canyon fühle ich mich nicht so sicher. Vielleicht kann einer von euch was dazu sagen, saß mal auf nem glory oder dem alten Canyon oder kann mir was zur geo des 2013er Uzzi sagen. Ich bin noch relativ ungeübt, kleine Sprünge, 1m drops, leichtes dh... Mit meinem glory komm ich eben nicht weit (abwuschen den spots, oder mal ins Geschäft). Mein Canyon hat mir ganz am Anfang Spaß gemacht, ist sehr wendig, vermutlich kurzer Radstand und kurze Kettenstrebe. Dadurch aber auch unruhiger, manchmal stört mich auch der Sattel obwohl er nicht viel höher baut, vermutlich sitze ich aber auch weiter hinten, vielleicht kann jemand mein Problem verstehen und mir ein paar Hinweise zum 13er Uzzi geben... Gute parts hab ich am Canyon schon dran 
;-).

MfG, wenn jemand aus dem Raum Leonberg kommt, würde ich gern mal Probe sitzen.


----------



## geosnow (10. Juni 2013)

definitiv probesitzen. alles andere kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## LeonII (10. Juni 2013)

Ja möchte ich gern, wenn ich jemand hier im Raum Stuttgart finde...

Was ist der Unterschied von den älteren zum neuen Uzzi? Ich denke das der Meastro Hinterbau dem des Uzzi ähnelt, im Gegensatz zum Canyon. Naja, wenn noch jemand fahreindrücke hat, immer her damit... Im oder auf dem Rad?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (10. Juni 2013)

der hub des dämpfers ist beim "neuen" kürzer, der lenkwinkel und sitzwinkel flacher. und der ganze hinterbau ist neu.


----------



## LeonII (10. Juni 2013)

Ok, was bewirkt das bzw. vor und Nachteile des alten und des neuen Rahmens? Der Hinterbau war ja ein bißchen ne Schwachstelle? Aber was hat sich durch die geo geändert?

MfG


----------



## geosnow (10. Juni 2013)

so wie es beim kollegen ausschaut, sitzt er mehr im bike beim neuen rahmen.


----------



## LeonII (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo, hier mal noch die Daten im Anhang...


----------



## LeonII (10. Juni 2013)

Hier noch die Uzzi...


----------



## LeonII (10. Juni 2013)

Man könnte meinen das sie gewisse Paralellen aufweisen, sieht zumindest für einen Laien wie mich so aus als könnte es meine Geschmack treffen...

Gruß


----------



## LeonII (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Wenn ich eine tapered fox talas in den neuen Uzzi Rahmen machen wollte, welchen Steuersatz benötige ich dann? Ein link auf den richtigen bei Bike components wäre super... Passen alle direkt mount Umwerfer? Was gilt es jeweils zu beachten? Kann natürlich auch anrufen und fragen, oder jemand hat Lust und erklärt es mir... Bilde mir ein der Uzzi hat nen durchgehenden 1.5 Zoll Schaft, brauch ich dann nen Adapter?

MfG


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2013)

Dann brauchst du einen Steuersatz der unten 1,5" / 1,5" hat und oben 1,5" / 1 1/8 Zoll:

Oberteil von Hope:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34889_EC49-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-.html


Unterteil von Hope:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34910_EC49-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre den FSA Gravity Tapered an meiner Fox

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...egriert-für-1-5-Steuerorhr-und-tapered-1.html







Ausschlaggebend war die untere Schale.Die schliesst "bündig" mit dem Steuerrohr ab ,also tiefer gehts nicht.Den Hope Headset hats damals noch nicht gegeben...

Grüße RAfa


----------



## LeonII (11. Juni 2013)

Ok, alles klar... Das ist ahead normal, nicht integrated. Damit war ich mir auch nicht sicher!

Umwerfer kann man nicht viel falsch machen? Einfach direkt mount, da gibt es nicht von unten oder oben oder ähnliches was dann nicht passt...?

Danke für deine Mühe!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (12. Juni 2013)

Muss ich dann eben probieren. Als Dämpfer habe ich mir den vivid air raus gesucht bzw. noch übrig.

Was würdet ihr nehmen: Tales 180 (hab ich da)

Oder ne BOS N'dee, Fox 180 van, oder Totem coil dh. Ich liebe das Losbrechmoment und Sensibilität meiner fox 40... Was kommt am ehesten ran?


MfG


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2013)

Oben würde auch sowas gehen, baut etwas niedriger als EC

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35003_40er-ZS49-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-.html

passendes Unterteil:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...9-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=


----------



## LeonII (13. Juni 2013)

Re: Intense UZZI VP
Muss ich dann eben probieren. Als Dämpfer habe ich mir den vivid air raus gesucht bzw. noch übrig.

Was würdet ihr nehmen: Tales 180 (hab ich da)

Oder ne BOS N'dee, Fox 180 van, oder Totem coil dh. Ich liebe das Losbrechmoment und Sensibilität meiner fox 40... Was kommt am ehesten ran?


MfG


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2013)

Am ehesten wird wohl ne Fox Van rankommen. Du könntest aber auch die Talas um einiges sensibler machen, indem Du Dir das Float-Umrüstkit für maximal 200,- Eus besorgst und umbaust. Die Absenkung geht dadurch natürlich verloren, aber sie wird wie gesagt viel sensibler, und sackt auch nicht mehr dauernd ungewollt weg wie es die Talas macht.


----------



## LeonII (13. Juni 2013)

Ok, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der float und der van? Sind beide mit Feder zum wechseln? Eine mit ner Feder bietet eben sensibleres Ansprechverhalten...!

MfG


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2013)

Probier' doch erst die Talas.


----------



## LeonII (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich denke das ist erst mal die beste Lösung... Danach kann man immer noch ne andere nehmen, zum klettern aber ist sie Super!

MfG


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juni 2013)

LeonII schrieb:


> Ok, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der float und der van? Sind beide mit Feder zum wechseln? Eine mit ner Feder bietet eben sensibleres Ansprechverhalten...!
> 
> MfG



Die Float ist luftgefedert, die Van hat eine Stahlfeder (oder Titan?).
Man kann die Fox Luftgabeln wohl auch auf Van umbauen. Die nötigen Teile gibts bei Toxoholics.


----------



## LeonII (13. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Bin heute mit meinem Canyon torque (verkaufe torque und glory) die downhillstrecke runter. Leider ist es schon so, das die immer tiefer rutscht. Sag 27% bei 180mm. Wenn man die Lowspeed nicht rein dreht bis geht nicht mehr, wodurch das gute Ansprechverhalten total verloren geht macht sie mir kinem Spaß... Werde also auch die talas verkaufen und die van probieren... Wenn ich schon aus zwei Bikes eins mache dann muss alles stimmen!

Wenn jemand nen geilen LRS sucht... Verkaufe ich, aber 12x 135mm Hinterachse.


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2013)

Den LRS kann man doch umbauen für ein anderes Rad.

Und 27% Sag sind doch ok bei einer 180er Gabel ?!


----------



## LeonII (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ja der SAG ist richtig, das wollte ich nur schreiben damit keiner denkt ich hätte den falsch eingestellt...

Und ja, ne andere Nabe kann ich natürlich einspeichen lassen... Ne tune Kong kostet 325... Vielleicht bekomm ich sie günstig, aber teuer wird es trotzdem. Andere drop outs kaufen ist auch nicht viel billiger und sieht ******** aus.

Gruß


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Juni 2013)

LeonII schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin heute mit meinem Canyon torque (verkaufe torque und glory) die downhillstrecke runter. Leider ist es schon so, das die immer tiefer rutscht. Sag 27% bei 180mm. Wenn man die Lowspeed nicht rein dreht bis geht nicht mehr, wodurch das gute Ansprechverhalten total verloren geht macht sie mir kinem Spaß...
> 
> ...



Drehe mal den Rebound auf  ,und spiele mit dem Luftdruck..die RC2 Dämpfereinheit ist sensationell geil abzustimmen..besser gehts schon nicht.sowas möcht ich auch in einer Boxxer Wc....

Generell solltest du erstmal mit offenen druckstufen fahren,und den luftdruck richtig einstellen,vorweg vergess die vorgaben.da kann man auch starr fahren wie bei Rockshox,danach rebound.grob mittelstellung;UND dann erst:experimentiere mit den Druckstufen.Highspeed fahre ich zb ziemlich offen,da luft eh zum ende progressiv wirkt.Druckstufe ca 6-8klicks von ganz offen richtung zu.

Also wenn du eine simple rc2 einheit nicht eingestellt bekommst.wirst du mit KEINER Gabel glücklich.niemals 

Ich möchte nicht anderes fahren
Grüße Rafa


----------



## LeonII (14. Juni 2013)

Hat noch jemand 130mm drop outs rumliegen?
Oder ne 150mm DT swiss Steckachse? Am besten beides...

Zum abstimmen, glaub mir ich habe viel rum gemacht damit und bin sie auch ne Weile gefahren, eine Stahlfeder ist "ehrlicher". Außerdem ist das weg tauchen bekannt. Naja, jedem das seine. Vielleicht sag ich nach der van, hätte ich nur meine talas behalten. Wie gesagt, ne fox 40 ist schon oberstes Level, aber ne van kommt vielleicht ran... Ne talas nicht.

Gruß


----------



## SpeedyR (14. Juni 2013)

LeonII schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand 130mm drop outs rumliegen?
> Oder ne 150mm DT swiss Steckachse? Am besten beides...
> 
> Zum abstimmen, glaub mir ich habe viel rum gemacht damit und bin sie auch ne Weile gefahren, eine Stahlfeder ist "ehrlicher". Außerdem ist das weg tauchen bekannt. Naja, jedem das seine. Vielleicht sag ich nach der van, hätte ich nur meine talas behalten. Wie gesagt, ne fox 40 ist schon oberstes Level, aber ne van kommt vielleicht ran... Ne talas nicht.
> ...



MERKST DU WAS? eine EIERLEGENDE VOLLMICHSAU gibt es NICHT...entweder einen allrounder mit guten DH qualitäten ,also bergauf absenken,und dann runterkommen....OOOODER einfach nur ballern...die antwort hast du dir selbst gegeben.....Wenn du danach gehts und nicht fündig wirst....hmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## LeonII (14. Juni 2013)

Na scheinbar merkst du nichts, ich habe dir nur gesagt weshalb ich die Gabel wechseln will...
Das ist mir schon bekannt, ich habe nicht gesagt das ich nicht fündig geworden bin. Nur das ich talas gefahren bin und überlege ob und auf was ih wechseln soll/ könnte. Trink mal nen Tee, soll helfen. Ach vielleicht hast du ein paar drop outs in 130mm Breite da? Oder ne 150mm Steckachse?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2013)

Es gibt keine 130mm Dropouts. Und komm mal wieder runter.


----------



## gigo (14. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte, momentan sind keine Schulferien...


----------



## LeonII (14. Juni 2013)

Sagt das eurem Kollegen...


----------



## LeonII (20. Juni 2013)

Also, ich hätte nochmal ein paar fragen:

Trifft das auf den 2013 Rahmen zu:

-Oberes Loch 190mm Federweg?
-G3 vom Rahmen weg kippen max Radstand (wie eine Schere nach unten öffnen)
-222mm Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub?

MfG


----------



## don-quichotto (29. Juni 2013)

Nahe dem Endzustand...


----------



## PrimeX (3. Juli 2013)

Sau starkes Uzzi! Wieviel wiegt es?


----------



## don-quichotto (3. Juli 2013)

Knapp unter 15kg.


----------



## PrimeX (3. Juli 2013)

Top! 

Würden die Rahmen etwas leichter sein würde ich mir sofort wieder ein Uzzi zulegen


----------



## gigo (3. Juli 2013)

Geniales Uzzi! Ist echt ein guter Aufbau!
Von meinem kommen hoffentlich auch bald neue Fotos - die Teile für einen eher Enduro-tauglichen Aufbau liegen schon bereit...


----------



## krasse-banny911 (9. Juli 2013)

@ LeonII:
01. Jein. Dämpfer im oberen Loch befestigt ergibt langen Federweg, ja.
              190mm, nein. 
              2013 oben nur noch 7" statt 7,5" Federweg, daher 178mm.
02.Ja.

03. Nein. AB 2013 216/63 Dämpfer.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Geniales Uzzi! Ist echt ein guter Aufbau!
> Von meinem kommen hoffentlich auch bald neue Fotos - die Teile für einen eher Enduro-tauglichen Aufbau liegen schon bereit...



Bin gespannt !


----------



## LeonII (9. Juli 2013)

@krasse banny back

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe jetzt einen 222mm vivid Air rein gemacht...
Davon raten eigentlich die meisten ab. Heute habe ich mal ne Probefahrt gemacht, mir gefällt es ziemlich gut. Der Hinterbau ist so schön plüschig, ich konnte Geometrie- technisch keine Verschlechterung des Ansprechens oder ähnliches bemerken. Die Uzzi ist nun auch von 16,5kg auf 15,7kg geschrumpft. Unter 16kg war kein angepeiltes Ziel.

Habe die Ausfallenden auf längsten Radstand, finde es trotzdem noch sehr wendig und verspielt. Habe auch beim uphill mit der 180iger Gabel keine Probleme.

Alles in allem habe ich das bekommen was ich wollte...


MfG


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Juli 2013)

Es geht auch leichter!  zu seinen besten Zeiten hatte mein Uzzi 13,5kg.


----------



## gigo (11. Juli 2013)

Was heißt "zu seinen besten Zeiten"? Hab meins auch grad eben mal zusammengesteckt - Kettenlinie passt nach Umbau auf 10-fach überhaupt nicht mehr, das muss ich am WE mal in Angriff nehmen. Hatte auf ein Gewicht mit ner 13 vorm Komma gehofft, die Waage blieb aber eiskalt bei 14,10 kg stehen  Naja, das ist eigentlich auch ganz ok!


----------



## DonGeilo (12. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich möchte auch zu den stolzen Uzzi Besitzern zählen! Wenn jemand einen Rahmen abzugeben hat würde ich mich mega über eine PN freuen 

Beste Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## LeonII (12. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Heute war ich das erste mal im Park mit der kleinen Uzzi...
Die bionicon ist Vergangenheit, brauche also entweder ne schaltbare was wohl nicht zu funktionieren scheint?

Oder doch auf einfach umsteigen...?


MfG


----------



## zx10rr (17. Juli 2013)

Ich stell mein Uzzi aus Diätsgründen auf Luftfederung um. 
Deshalb hab ich einen passenden BOS S*toy abzugeben. Mit speziellen Huber Gleitlager und passen gedreht & eloxierten Buchsen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2013)

Da gibst du aber einen schönen Dämpfer ab. Ob sich das lohnt ?


----------



## gigo (18. Juli 2013)

Fährt hier jemand das Uzzi mit 150er Dropouts und 1x10-Schalte? Bei mir passt die Kettenlinie irgendwie gar nicht. Wenn ich auf die kleinen Gänge schalte, fliegt mir die Kette vom Kettenblatt. Habe das Kettenblatt dann mal nach außen auf die Descendant-Kurbel geschraubt, aber die Kette fliegt zumindest im kleinsten Gang immer noch vom Blatt. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2013)

Theoretisch müsste es mit der Kettenlinie eines 83er Lagers passen, war bei mir zumindest am Foes so.
Da hatte ich aber eine RaceFace Kurbel, mit der man das sehr genau einstellen konnte (kurz bevor man den Wahnsinn anheim gefallen ist).


----------



## gigo (19. Juli 2013)

Hmm, aber mit 9-fach hat bei ansonsten gleichem Setup alles prima funktioniert. Macht 10-fach so einen gravierenden Unterschied?!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2013)

Naja, je mehr Gänge man hat, desto wichtiger wird die Kettenlinie.

Das merkt man z.B. bei der XX1 eklatant.


----------



## gigo (19. Juli 2013)

Ok, bin bei diesen Schaltungsgeschichten leider nicht ganz so bewandert. Was bleibt mir jetzt noch übrig? Bei nem 73er Innenlager kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht einfach die antriebsseitige Lagerschale nach außen spacern, oder? Sonst sitzt ja der gegenüberliegende Kurbelarm nicht mehr komplett auf der Achse...


----------



## zx10rr (19. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da gibst du aber einen schönen Dämpfer ab. Ob sich das lohnt ?



Gute Frage 

Hab auch schon überlegt Titanfeder reinzuhauen und für Strecken ala Gardasee zu behalten. Aber dann steht er halt die meiste Zeit im Regal..


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2013)

Ich meine, ob das Uzzi mit Luftdämpfer so toll funzt ?

 @gigo: fahr' doch mal zum Bikesport und laß dir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (19. Juli 2013)

So schnell werfe ich die Flinte nicht ins Korn  
Vielleicht findet sich hier noch jemand, der auch 10-fach in Verbindung mit 150er Ausfallenden fährt...
Kann's evtl. am KB selbst liegen, dass das nicht für 10-fach geeignet ist? Habe seit neuestem das hier verbaut:
http://r2-bike.com/tune-kettenblatt-triebtreter-32Z-4-Loch


----------



## Noeoeoe (20. Juli 2013)

Denke nicht. Die Kettenlinie bei 9 bzw 10 Fach ist auch gleich. Die Kassette ist auch nicht breiter.
Wenn es also vorher bei 9 Fach geklappt hat, liegt es an was anderem.
Das Schaltwerk ist richtig eingestellt? Kettenlänge OK?


----------



## LeonII (20. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Verwendest du eine richtige 1 Fach Kurbel, oder wie ich eine 2 Fach als 1 Fach. Ich kämpfe noch mit der MRP, ist ein Riesen AA.

Ich weiß nicht ob die Kettenkennlinie die gleiche ist beim großen Blatt (2 Fach) zu 1 Fach... Oder ob das einfach Blatt genau dazwischen liegt...?


MfG


----------



## gigo (20. Juli 2013)

Descendant, also 1-fach. Schaltwerk ist noch nicht richtig eingestellt, aber das dürfte doch nicht zur Folge haben, dass die Kette im zweischwersten Gang noch draufbleibt und beim Wechsel aufs kleinste Ritzel vom KB fällt...


----------



## LeonII (22. Juli 2013)

Klingt irgendwie komisch....
Ich hab meine Kettenführung dran, müsste aber auch nen Spacer drauf machen. Ich denke die Hülse zwischen den Tretlagern soll den Dreck und Wasser im inneren des Rahmens abhalten? Wenn man spacert steckt die Hulse vermutlich nicht mehr auf beiden Seiten drin. Ich habe das mal ignoriert. Raus musste ich um die passende Kettenlinie zu bekommen Kettenblatt innen und genügend Platz zum VPP. Müsste das MRP noch 2mm unterlegen...
Auch musste ich ein bissle was an der KF entfernen.

Jetzt müsste es aber passen, schalten funzt super!

Gruß


----------



## gigo (25. Juli 2013)

Hab' den Übeltäter: Es liegt am neuen Kettenblatt! Habe mal eben mein e.13 mit 36 Zähnen montiert und sieht da - alles super! Kann es daran liegen, dass mein neues KB (Tune Triebtreter, 32 Zähne) kein reines Einfachkettenblatt ist, sondern Steighilfen etc... hat?
Wer baut denn das leichteste Einfachkettenblatt mit 32 Zähnen?

P.S. Ungefahrenes, nur kurz montiertes Tune Triebtreter Kettenblatt mit 32 Zähnen in schwarz zu verkaufen


----------



## LeonII (26. Juli 2013)

Moin,

Ja da könnte sein. Ich hab ein race face single speed Kettenblatt genommen. Müsste zwar viel ändern am MRP, habe es aber fast geschafft. Das race face ist leicht genug...


MfG


----------



## gigo (26. Juli 2013)

Das Race Face habe ich mir gestern auch gleich bestellt - ist schön leicht. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## gigo (2. August 2013)

Erstmal fertig - 13,95 kg! Schlechtes Handyfoto und unaufgeräumte Werkstatt bitte ich zu entschuldigen.


----------



## LeonII (2. August 2013)

Hi,

Immer noch schön, mit Doppelbrücke gefällt es mir optisch besser. Liegt aber an der Farbe. Ich hab auch noch ne weiße totem rum liegen, werde die bei Gelegenheit mal umlackieren. Bin gespannt auf den Vergleich totem vs fox 36 Van.

Einbaulänge von deinem vivid? Ich suche immer noch jemand der auch einen "zu langen Dämpfer (222mm statt 216mm oder ähnliches)" verbaut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (2. August 2013)

LeonII schrieb:


> Einbaulänge von deinem vivid? Ich suche immer noch jemand der auch einen "zu langen Dämpfer (222mm statt 216mm oder ähnliches)" verbaut hat.



Es ist das alte/gute Uzzi .Also 222mm und da gibts es keinen "zu langen dämpfer"

Falls du das neue meinst>es passt definitiv kein längerer Dämpfer wie 216mm.wäre auch sinnlos.

Beste Grüße Rafa


----------



## LeonII (2. August 2013)

Hi,

Doch er passt... Hab einen 222iger in meiner 2013ner Uzzi drin.
Warum sinnlos?

MfG


----------



## LeonII (3. August 2013)

Noch was anderes: welchen tune würdet ihr für die Uzzi wählen (vivid Air). Low, mid, oder high?


MfG


----------



## gigo (3. August 2013)

Warum sinnlos? Naja, weil du dir beispielsweise die Geo versaust... Lenkwinkel wird steiler, Tretlager kommt höher, ...
Was soll denn der Vorteil des längeren Dämpfers sein? Mehr Federweg? Dann hättest du dir lieber den Vorgänger-Rahmen bzw. gleich ein 951 o.ä. holen sollen.
Ach ja, der Vivid in meinem Uzzi hat mid tune.


----------



## LeonII (3. August 2013)

Hi,

Wie gesagt... 
-Rein passen tut er schon mal. 
-Rein gemacht habe ich ihn, weil ich nur einen 222mm vivid da hatte und nicht unbedingt nen neuen kaufen will.
-on die Geometrie durch 5mm mehr tatsächlich versaut ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen und du?

Ich kann nur sagen, das es sich sehr gut fahren lässt. Vielleicht kommt es auch eine Kombination der Einstellungen (dropouts) dazu ob gut oder schlecht. Da ändert sich ja auch die geo...

Ich persönlich habe keinen Unterschied zum standart RC2 bemerkt, nur das mir ein Luftdämpfer besser am Heck gefällt.



MfG


----------



## LeonII (3. August 2013)

Hat denn der Vorgänger Rahmen mehr Federweg? Eigentlich ist der doch bei beiden Jahrgängen 180mm? Nur das der eine nen 222mm Dämpfer und der neue nen 216mm Dämpfer hat...?

Gruß


----------



## gigo (3. August 2013)

Beim Vorgänger hat man bis zu 190 mm Federweg (abhängig von Hub und Montageposition des Dämpfers). Deswegen hab ich mein Uzzi zunächst auch als leichtes DH-Bike aufgebaut...


----------



## LeonII (3. August 2013)

Und wie kommst du nun drauf, das die geo jetzt dahin ist?

Gruß


----------



## SpeedyR (4. August 2013)

ganz einfach.der gesamte hinterbau "hebt" sich,mess doch mal den Lenkwinkel vor und danach.dazu den Sitzrohrwinkel.Mach mal Photos!

Es ist schon richtig dass durch den kürzeren Dämpfer ein anderer Umlenkhebel verbaut wurden musste.Intense hat sich schon was dabei gedacht.siehe geo neu und alt

Nur weil du jetz theoretisch mehr hub hast-.hast du nicht zwangsläufig mehr federweg.besseres ansprechverhalten,und letzenendes geometrie.Und die ist zb beim neuen etwas "flacher" wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

>Vorweg ich fahr mein uzzi im "kleinen" Federweg (165mm)-und das Rad fährt sich zb weitaus agiler und einfach ausgewogener .

Würde aber den DHX AIR gegen nen Coil ausprobieren....

Beste grüße Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (4. August 2013)

Hi,

Wie gesagt, hab jetzt gerade wieder den standart RC2 coil drin. Mein vivid Air muss nochmal überholt werden, da er am Compression Einsteller suppt. Ich werde ihn dann aber abstoßen und nen passenden 216mm Dämpfer kaufen. Wie kann ich die Unterschiede messen? Bild machen und dann mit Geodreieck raus messen?
Ich habe den Dämpfer nicht genommen um mehr Federweg zu bekommen, sondern nur weil ich den einen da hatte!

Gruß


----------



## ShogunZ (9. August 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Was heißt "zu seinen besten Zeiten"? Hab meins auch grad eben mal zusammengesteckt - Kettenlinie passt nach Umbau auf 10-fach überhaupt nicht mehr, das muss ich am WE mal in Angriff nehmen. Hatte auf ein Gewicht mit ner 13 vorm Komma gehofft, die Waage blieb aber eiskalt bei 14,10 kg stehen  Naja, das ist eigentlich auch ganz ok!



Hatte nun ne ganze Zeit meine DH Schlappen drauf und relativ schwere Schläuche. 

Aber momentan steht's wieder bei 13,5xkg.


----------



## gigo (9. August 2013)

Meins liegt jetzt endgültig bei 13,88 kg. Bin damit super zufrieden! Habe noch neue Lyrik-Decals im Totem-Woody-Stil von schneidwerk bekommen, sehen genial aus! Aktuelles Foto und Teileliste folgen demnächst...


----------



## Pleitegeier (11. August 2013)

Edit: ist doch heute beim Händler eingetroffen


----------



## LeonII (14. August 2013)

Hi,

Schön das dein Rahmen jetzt bald kommt!

Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr eher fürs 2013 Uzzi nehmen: 
Vivid Air 2014, oder cane creek double Barrel air? Ich bin nicht so der einstell crack, tendiere eher zum rock shox... Was meint ihr?


MfG


----------



## gigo (18. August 2013)

Endgültig fertig für 2013 - Gesamtgewicht 13,88 kg.











*Rahmen* Intense Uzzi VP
*Dämpfer* Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
*Dämpferbuchsen* Offset Titan
*Dämpferschrauben* Tuning Pedals Titan
*Gabel* Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air Mission Control tuned by MJ
*Spacer* Kore Carbon
*Bremsen* Shimano XTR Trail 
*Bremsscheibe VR* Shimano XT 180 mm
*Bremsscheibe HR* Shimano XT 160 mm
*Kassette* Shimano XT 11-36
*Felgen* No Tubes ZTR Flow
*Nabe VR* Hope Pro II
*Nabe HR* Hope Pro II
*Speichen* Sapim Race
*Nippel* Sapim Messing
*Griffe* ESI Extra Chunky
*Innenlager* Truvativ GXP Team
*Kurbeln* Truvativ Descendant
*Kette* Shimano XT 10-fach
*Kettenführung* Bommelmaster Carbon
*Kettenblatt* Race Face Single 32 Zähne
*Kettenblattschrauben* Tune Aluminium
*Vorbau* Funn Funnduro
*Lenker* Funn Fatbar
*Pedale* Split Second Racing Podium
*Reifen VR* Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5
*Reifen HR* Maxxis Minion DHR 2.5
*Sattelstütze* Thomson Elite
*Sattelschnellspanner* Tune Würger
*Sattel* Selle Italia SLR TT
*Schalthebel* Shimano Saint
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Zee 11-36
*Steuersatz* Works Components Angle Set -2°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastczuak (19. August 2013)

Richtig spitze! Ein Traum!


----------



## count-zero-1101 (21. August 2013)

Hallo Uzzi-Gemeinde, 
ich überlege, ob ich mir nächstes Jahr einen Uzzi-Rahmen zulegen soll, vorzugsweise gebraucht. Nun habe ich aber ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Unterschiede in den Jahrgängen. Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand dazu Auskunft geben könnte. Momentan würde ich Rahmen ab 2010 in Erwägung ziehen. Drei generelle Fragen hab ich noch, und zwar:

a.) Einbaulänge des Dämpfers (oder sind die mit den Jahren unterschiedlich?) 

b.) Rahmengröße (ich bin ca. 1,80 und wiege mit Rucksack, Helm und Protektoren ca. 90kg, fahre gern die kleinere Variante, wenn ich "zwischen 2 Größen" bin).

c.) ich bräuchte ne 150mm HR Achse, wegen meines LRS, bei G3 anscheinend kein Problem, wie ist das mit den älteren Hinterbauten (2010 abwärts)?

Ich hab mal zusammengetragen, was ich über die verschiedenen Jahrgänge in Erfahrung gebracht habe und würde mich über Ergänzungen freuen! Danke schonmal!

2010: steilerer Sitzwinkel, schon G3 dropout?
2011: anfälliger Hinterbau, Geo wie 2010, G3 dropout
2012: flacherer Sitzwinkel (wurde bemängelt), G3 dropout
2013: ????


----------



## DonGeilo (8. September 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe auch mal eine Frage: Sind die Intense G2 und G3 Ausfallenden eigentlich kompatibel? Also bezieht sich G3 nur darauf, dass es mehrere Stellungen gibt? Habe hier nämlich noch Ausfallenden vom SS rumliegen und würde die gerne an einem aktuellen Rahmen mit G3 verwenden. Ist das möglich?

Beste Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. September 2013)

@gigo: Was für ein Steuerrohr hatte deine Gabel? Zufällig tapered? Falls ja, wie funktiontiert es mit dem Angleset?

Danke


----------



## LeonII (12. September 2013)

Hi,

Gibt es fertige geschnittene Schutzfolien sets fürs 951?
Wo bekomme ich ne Fettspritze fürs 951 und oder Uzzi...?

MfG


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. September 2013)

Was los? Du gibst das Glory ab und holst Dir das 951? 

Schau mal hier, damit hatte ich mal das Unterrohr beklebt. Gutes Zeug!

http://www.lackprotect.de/


----------



## LeonII (12. September 2013)

Hallo,

Ja das glory ist schon ne Weile weg. Dachte ich brauch kein dh bike... Außerdem brauchte ich Asche für meine Uzzi. Die ist mir jetzt aber doch etwas zu schade für bikeparks geworden, außerdem werden die Sprünge doch immer größer und ein richtiger downhiller bietet mehr Reserven. Zudem kann ich die fox 40 einfach nicht vergessen .

Schlechter Tausch (glory gegen 951)


MfG


----------



## LuzziFER (3. Oktober 2013)

mein uzzi
lg LuzziFER


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Oktober 2013)

Krasses Teil. Wie gross bist Du? Ich schätze über 2 Meter


----------



## LeonII (3. Oktober 2013)

Nice !

@ pleitegeier:

Achso, glory gegen 951 "guter Tausch" sollte eine frage sein! Nur das ? fehlt!
Mein 951 ist vom entlacken, schweißen und pulvern zurück und schon fast fertig aufgebaut. Optisch kommt da kein giant ran! Das glory wurde fürs Uzzi geopfert genau wie mein Canyon. Aus 2 mach eins...

Das ich noch mal nen dh Bike aufbaue war nicht geplant .

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (14. Oktober 2013)

So, sry, hatte viel um die Ohren und war nur mal kurz mit einem Auge hier.

Ich bin das 951 nie gefahren, ich kann es nicht vergleichen. Optisch stellt sich die Frage nicht . Allerdings geht das Glory schon verdammt gut und ich würde es nicht verkaufen, wenn ich noch ein DH Bike bräuchte.

Ich selbst habe mich auch noch nicht entschieden und behalte das Glory erstmal. Schade, dass die Uzzi erst so spät geliefert wurde, hätte sie gerne in richtigen Bergen getestet.


----------



## LeonII (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Wie schon gesagt, dachte eigentlich ich komme ohne dh bike zurecht...

Und ja, das glory geht echt wie ne Sau. Kommt mir aber nicht ganz so wendig vor. Wobei ich das als Einsteiger nicht wirklich gut Bewerten kann. Den Rahmen habe hier im Forum mit Riss im Hinterbau gekauft und ihm nun ein zweites Leben ermöglicht... 
Und ja, auch einfach nur zum anschauen ist das 951 einfach nur schön!

Gruß


----------



## gigo (24. Oktober 2013)

Falls noch wer ein Uzzi in L sucht, hätte das was schönes abzugeben...


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2013)

Wie denn das ?


----------



## LuzziFER (1. November 2013)

tigersclaw schrieb:


> krasses teil. Wie gross bist du? Ich schätze über 2 meter



1,88


----------



## gigo (17. November 2013)

So, behalte das Uzzi jetzt doch. Es ist einfach ein zu gutes Bike, um es für die üblichen Gebrauchtpreise wegzugeben. Vielleicht bekommt es über den Winter noch ein kleines Facelifting bzgl. Gabel - hab da mal im Photoshop ganz schnell was zusammengestellt zur bessren Vorstellung. Meinungen erwünscht...

Ist-Zustand:






Komplett weiße Gabel:





Komplett schwarze Gabel:





So richtig haut mich gar nix vom Hocker - vielleicht braucht's auch ne ganz andere Farbe...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. November 2013)

Find ich gut das Du es behältst.

Vielleicht bringt RS ja noch ne komplett schwarze Lyrik oder Totem, so wie die neue Pike. Das würde gut passen.

Oder ne Fox 36 Kashima


----------



## gigo (17. November 2013)

Die Gabel aus optischen Gründen zu tauschen, wäre ein Frevel! Technisch ist die nämlich top, da hat der Mario J. echt was tolles draus gemacht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Pike besser geht... Ganz weiß fände ich gar nicht soo schlecht...


----------



## DonGeilo (17. November 2013)

finde es so wie es ist am besten. Aber wenn du unbedingt was neues willst: Wie wäre denn komplett weiße Gabel mit weißem Lenker? Oder das Casting in Rahmenfarbe, aber glaube das wäre dann too much


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2013)

Uaaahh, weißer Lenker...kotz !
 @gigo: weiße Brücke und gut is ! Nimm Plasti-Dip, dann kannst du es wieder runter machen.


----------



## gigo (18. November 2013)

Ja, weiße Brücke ist eigentlich auch mein momentaner Favorit. Ein echter Bayer sollte auch ein blau-weißes Radl fahren 

Nur mit dem Plasti Dip bin ich mir sehr unsicher. Was man so liest, kommt das weiße in Realität wohl immer eher grau rüber...


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2013)

Vielleicht wenn man es in paar Schichten sprüht.


----------



## gigo (20. November 2013)

So, mein Uzzi wird wieder etwas leichter, deswegen habe ich den Vivid Air verkauft (seine DH-Qualitäten nutze ich auch nicht regelmäßig aus, da ich es nicht so oft in den Park schaffe). 

Sympathisch wäre mir ja ein simpler Dämpfer wie z.B. Fox RP23, wo man nicht allzu viel einstellen muss und kann.

Leider sieht man im Uzzi nie einen derartigen Dämpfer, bei aktuellen Enduros wie SC Nomad, Yeti SB-66, Banshee Rune, etc... wird er zum Großteil verbaut.

Was meint ihr? Alternativ würde mir noch der Manitou Evolver ISX-6 vorschweben, wobei der mir schon wieder fast zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet...


----------



## TigersClaw (20. November 2013)

Sagtmal, wieviel Reifenfreiheit hat das Uzzi hinten? Ich möchte eine Syntace W40 Felge mit 2.5er Minions verwenden, passt das problemlos?


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. November 2013)

@gigo: Ich würde die Gabel schwarz machen, sieht irgendwie stimmig aus. Weiße Anbauteile sieht in meinen Augen immer so nach Plastik aus. Eine Frage der Sichtweise 

 @TigersClaw: ich fahre die 2.5er Minions auch (auf anderen Felgen), passt problemlos...Maxxis fallen schmaler aus als z.B. Schwalbe oder Conti.

2.35 Schwalbe ~ 2.5er Maxxis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2013)

Pleitegeier, was für Felgen fährst Du? Auf einer 40mm Felge werden die Minions sicher deutlich breiter ausfallen, deshalb frage ich.


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. November 2013)

Mavic 721, sind auf jeden Fall schmaler. Aber sollte noch genug Luft sein..


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2013)

Jo das passt. Dankeschön. Auftrag für die Räder ist raus, das erste Paket fürs kommende Uzzi


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. November 2013)

Glückwunsch, die Karre macht auf jeden Fall Spass, wird Dir Freude bereiten


----------



## TigersClaw (21. November 2013)

Davon geh ich aus. Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich mein Carbine ersetzen 

Rahmen wird natürlich Works Blue, dazu eine Fox 36 Float 180 in schwarz und ein CCDB Air CS. 
Die restlichen Teile übernehme ich vom Carbine: XTR Bremse, XTR Antrieb mit RF SixC Kurbel, Reverb, RF SixC Lenker, Syntace Megaforce Vorbau.


----------



## bachmayeah (22. November 2013)

legga... bin gespannt


----------



## gigo (22. November 2013)

Ich auch!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2013)

Dauert noch bissl. Ich hab erst die Hälfte des nötigen Betrages zusammen 
Ziel ist Ende März, rechtzeitig zum Beginn der Saison 

Sagmal, hat das 2014er Uzzi einen Ausgang für eine Reverb Stealth?


----------



## gigo (25. November 2013)

Mein Uzzi bekommt jetzt zum neuen Dämpfer (Manitou Evolver ISX-6) neue Lager und neue Dämpferbuchsen. 

Laut altem Post von haha ganz am Anfang des Thread's eignen sich als Lager besonders die SKF 6001 2rsh. 

Buchsen hätte ich jetzt von Huber in 25x6 und 41x6 bestellt. 

Ist das alles korrekt?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2013)

Freut mich, dass es bleibt. Und im Frühjahr zusammen fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (26. November 2013)

Versprochen!


----------



## gigo (27. November 2013)

Ach ja, kann mir jemand bei meiner Lager-Frage weiterhelfen? Bei der Online Recherche werde ich nicht ganz schlau...


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Dezember 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Ach ja, kann mir jemand bei meiner Lager-Frage weiterhelfen? Bei der Online Recherche werde ich nicht ganz schlau...



Ist das noch aktuell? Hab bei ihm auch meine für'n ISX bestellt.


----------



## gigo (17. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, ich werde aus deiner Antwort leider nicht ganz schlau...


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch nicht 

Aber vielleicht hilf Dir das: ich habe letzten Winter die Lager bei meinem Carbine ersetzt. Und zwar so: ich habe alle Lager enfernt, ausgemessen, mir die Bezeichnungen bei SKF rausgesucht, und dann beim Kugellagershop bestellt. Sollte nicht so schwer sein oder?


----------



## ShogunZ (17. Dezember 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Sorry, ich werde aus deiner Antwort leider nicht ganz schlau...



Haha! Da geb ich euch recht. Musste schnell gehn in der Arbeit.  Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich meine Buchsen auch bei Huber Bushings bestellt hab und ob deine Frage ... 



gigo schrieb:


> Buchsen hätte ich jetzt von Huber in 25x6 und 41x6 bestellt.
> Ist das alles korrekt?



... noch aktuell ist? Denn dann könnte ich weiterhelfen.

Lager sind die 6001 2RSH.


----------



## gigo (17. Dezember 2013)

Super, danke!


----------



## gigo (29. Dezember 2013)

So, mal ein kleines Weihnachtsupdate mit Manitou Evolver ISX-6, Huber Bushings, blauen Ergon GA1 Evo Griffen als kleiner Farbtupfer und kackbraunem Modelenker von Renthal.
Ach ja, meine Billigwaage zeigt jetzt 13,78 kg an.
Jetzt finde ich es für mich perfekt!


----------



## onkel2306 (9. Januar 2014)

Kurze Frage: Bei 185 und ~86cm SL - M oder L? Ist das L noch "verspielt" genug?

Suche einen Nachfilger für mein gestohlenes Helius AFR - das hatte ich in M.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (9. Januar 2014)

Also meine Körpermaße sind nahezu identisch - finde L perfekt!


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich muss nochmal bezüglich des federweges nachhacken. 

Ich überlege einen uzzi vp Rahmen aus 2011 zukaufen mit dhx air Dämpfer. Hat der nun 190 und 170mm federweg? 

Ich habe jetzt hier öfters Geldern, das die air Dämpfer weniger Hub hätten. Aber das ist doch auch 222*70 oder nicht? 

Ich höre hier zum ersten mal davon...


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2014)

Nein,der DHX Air Dämpfer hat 63mm Hub. Macht also 165mm oder 175mm Federweg (6,5-7 inch)

Vivid ,Ccdb zb haben 70mm Hub .Macht 175 oder 190mm Federweg (7-7,5 inch)


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Januar 2014)

Warum hat das Intense denn gemacht? Nen air mit 70mm passt doch auch rein oder?


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2014)

Das hat nichts mit Intense zu tun.Der Rahmen ist für Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge 222mm konzipiert.Und die ist wichtig.

Der Dhx Air war damals eine leichtere Alternative.Und der hat halt leider Bauartbedingt als einziger weniger Hub.

Also : 222/63  oder 222/70 -EGAL Stahlfeder oder Luftdämpfer.EGAL welcher Hersteller-passt ALLES

Was Performance angeht- der Rahmen benötigt einen auf die VPP Kinematik angepasstes Setup.Der original verbaute DHX Air soll werkseitig geändert sein


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Januar 2014)

Aber der air hat doch jetzt auch 70mm Hub. Hatte er das vor 2 Jahren noch nicht? Ist doch Quark, das Intense dann unterschiedliche Angaben bzw. Unterscheide zwischen coil und air macht. 

Fahrt ihr denn alle den air mit 63mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2014)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Aber der air hat doch jetzt auch 70mm Hub. Hatte er das vor 2 Jahren noch nicht? Ist doch Quark, das Intense dann unterschiedliche Angaben bzw. Unterscheide zwischen coil und air macht.
> 
> Fahrt ihr denn alle den air mit 63mm?



Zeige mir einen DHX AIR mit 70mm hub .Den gabs NIE.und gibts NICHT.Nichtmal die neuen Floats (dhx air nachfolger haben es).

UZZI 2012/2013/2014 haben anderes Dämpfer Einbaumass vorweg....also bei Intense brauchste da ned gucken.


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Januar 2014)

Puh. Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich war der festen Überzeugung das des den gibt. bzw bin ich davon ausgegangen. Das natürlich doof : )

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B009CAQU3U


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2014)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Puh. Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich war der festen Überzeugung das des den gibt. bzw bin ich davon ausgegangen. Das natürlich doof : )
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B009CAQU3U



Bei Amazon kaufe ich deshlab aus dem grund Bücher.

Wahrheit findest du nur beim HERSTELLER:

DER OFIZIELLE FOX RACING SHOX KATALOG

SEITE 32

http://www.toxoholics.de/2013catalogue/Toxoholics_Katalog_MY2013/epaper/ausgabe.pdf


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Januar 2014)

War auch nur der erste Beitrag den ich übers Handy auf die Stelle gefunden habe. 

Aber gut. Ich war einfach blind davon überzeugt, weil es ja bei 240er Einbau Länge auch keinen unterschied gibt. 

Das ärgert mich jetzt natürlich etwas.


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2014)

Der DHX AIR ist kein schlechter Dämpfer,auch wenn er etwas weniger Hub hat.Mit dem Uzzi kannste damit alles ballern.Das macht den Rahmen auch so vielseitig.Ich fahre meist im kleinen Federweg,Bikepark zb den grossen.Und da läuft das Uzzi erste sahne.
Bergauf >Plattformhebel rein und auf gehts 

Wenn du ein gutes Angebot bekommst,greif zum Uzzi.

Ps:Wenn man noch ganz genau umrechnen würde (inch=cm) sind es gerade mal 12mm weniger Federweg .Und das merkt man nur auf dem Papier.

...so geht geh ich ne runde Nightride Uzzi heizn....


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach ein gutes Angebot für nen gebrauchen Rahmen mit dhx air? 

Danke für die Aufklärung. War ich wirklich einfach nur blind :-D


----------



## SpeedyR (10. Januar 2014)

Ab 1000euro gehts los.Im bikemarkt sind 2 in Worksblue.

Komplett.Mit der Ausstattung top.Hätt ich keins würd ich sofort zuschlagen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/281636-intense-uzzi-vp-grosze-l

Nur Rahmen,auch DHX Air in works blue L
Lack etwas gef..kann man aber super mit Maschine aufpolieren.neue Sticker drauf.dann wie neu
Würd ich aber noch etwas handeln bei dem Zustand

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/299809-intense-cycles-intense-uzzi-vp-grosze-l

Und eine Bastelbude zum Schluss.Riss im Hinterbau.neuer ca 500 euro.Könnte man evtl mit Intense/Vetrieb handeln..
Wenn sonstige mechanik ok ist,ein schnäppchen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...s-uzzi-vp-2010-medium-175-190-mm-federweg-raw

Preise für Neurahmen spar ich mir,aber ca 2,5k kann man gut investieren.

Am günstigsten immernoch aus USA direkt...aber das muss drüben jemand für dich kaufen...


----------



## Wege1991 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute ,
ich fahre auch eine uzzi bj. 2011, habe derzeitig nen DHX 4.0 Coil drin den ich jetzt ca. 1,5 jahre gefahren bin. Jetzt bin ich mal wieder am überlegen ob ich mir wieder n Luftdämpfer reinbau weils halt zum bergauf strampeln wesentlich leichter geht   zu welchen dämpfer tendiert ihr denn durch eure erfahrungen? vor dem coil hatte ich den DHX Air 5.0 verbaut den hab ich aber beim außeinander bauen zerschossen :S
(kleiner Fehler massive Wirkung) naja dann hatte ich erstmal die schnauze voll von luftdämpfern. Aber schwamm drüber der wille zur Luft is da


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2014)

Leute helf mir mal bitte: woran erkennt man den verstärkten Uzzi Hinterbau?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## zx10rr (11. Januar 2014)

Wege1991 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> ich fahre auch eine uzzi bj. 2011, habe derzeitig nen DHX 4.0 Coil drin den ich jetzt ca. 1,5 jahre gefahren bin. Jetzt bin ich mal wieder am überlegen ob ich mir wieder n Luftdämpfer reinbau weils halt zum bergauf strampeln wesentlich leichter geht   zu welchen dämpfer tendiert ihr denn durch eure erfahrungen? vor dem coil hatte ich den DHX Air 5.0 verbaut den hab ich aber beim außeinander bauen zerschossen :S
> (kleiner Fehler massive Wirkung) naja dann hatte ich erstmal die schnauze voll von luftdämpfern. Aber schwamm drüber der wille zur Luft is da



Ich hab gute Erfahrung mit dem X-Fusion Vector Air HLR gemacht. Super abstimmbar und kein großer Unterschied zum BOS Stoy Coil. Hat wirklich sehr feines Ansprechverhalten - und netten Support durch Reset Racing in D! Der originale Fox DHX Coil geht gar nicht... im Vergleich zu beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Ich hab gute Erfahrung mit dem X-Fusion Vector Air HLR gemacht. Super abstimmbar und kein großer Unterschied zum BOS Stoy Coil. Hat wirklich sehr feines Ansprechverhalten - und netten Support durch Reset Racing in D! Der originale Fox DHX Coil geht gar nicht... im Vergleich zu beiden.


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Passt jetzt eher nicht ganz hier her aber kennst du dich mit Dämpfern aus?! Wenn ja was hälst du denn vom vom float oder wird fox da generell etwas überbewert? 
Da fox ja schon ziemlich teuer ausfällt hab ich mich auch schon nach günstigeren Dämpfern umgeschaut wo der Rock shox vivid air mir ins auge gefallen ist, wobei ich den float auch schon fast neu für 300 € gefunden habe.
Um nochmal auf x-fusion zurück zu kommen guter tipp hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt allerdings hat mir ein Kumpel den Gedanken gleich wieder versaut  allerdings hat er das auch nur gelesen das die Dämpfer nicht so gut seien... ja jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen ...


----------



## zx10rr (11. Januar 2014)

Wege1991 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Passt jetzt eher nicht ganz hier her aber kennst du dich mit Dämpfern aus?! Wenn ja was hälst du denn vom vom float oder wird fox da generell etwas überbewert?
> Da fox ja schon ziemlich teuer ausfällt hab ich mich auch schon nach günstigeren Dämpfern umgeschaut wo der Rock shox vivid air mir ins auge gefallen ist, wobei ich den float auch schon fast neu für 300 € gefunden habe.
> Um nochmal auf x-fusion zurück zu kommen guter tipp hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt allerdings hat mir ein Kumpel den Gedanken gleich wieder versaut  allerdings hat er das auch nur gelesen das die Dämpfer nicht so gut seien... ja jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen ...



Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrungen schildern:

Zur Gabel:

- Hab die Fox 36 RC2 Talas in 180 mit Kashima und die Lyrik RC2 DH Helmchen. Fox Talas ist ok, im Gelände funktioniert sie gut, aber Ansprechverhalten ein bisschen holzig (viele Dichtungen).
- Lyrik hat ähnliche Specs, dafür "nur" 170mm Federweg aber deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten - fahre ich im Moment. Denke eine Fox Float wäre hier in etwa vergleichbar.
- Als nächsten Step werde ich meine Talas auf Van RC2 umbauen, die 200g Mehrgewicht nimm ich für noch besseres Ansprechverhalten gerne in Kauf.

Zum Dämpfer:

- Angefangen hab ich mit dem Fox Van RC. Der federt ein bisschen aber das wars auch.
- Umstieg auf BOS Stoy mit Huber Bushings war auf einer ganz anderen Level. Hat einfach top funktioniert.
- Umstieg auf X-Fusion Vector Air HLR: Ebenfalls super Ansprechverhalten, nach kurzer Zeit hab ich ich den BOS nicht vermisst.
- Hab jetzt noch einen CC Double Barrel Coil hier, sobald ich Buchsen habe kommt der testweise rein.

Fazit:

Was du kaufst hängt auch viel von deiner Fahrweise ab und was du fährst. Für reine Freeride Parkeinsätze würde ich ganz klar Coil nehmen.
Wenn du auch öfter mal Touren oder über 1000hm hochfährst so wie ich dann würde ich mich zwischen RS Monarch RC3 oder X Fusion entscheiden. Mit dem Fox DHX 5 hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ist jetzt aber alles nur meine Meinung/Erfahrung


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrungen schildern:
> 
> Zur Gabel:
> 
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du auf die Absenkung der Talas verzichten kannst, bau sie auf Float um. Die nötigen Teile gibbs bei Toxo zum fairen Preis und der Umbau ist einfach. Danach geht sie viel besser.


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

Yeah n haufen input  danke danke danke  okey also ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich mit dämpfern und gabeln großartig noch nicht auseinander gesetzt außer lesestoff, ausprobiert noch nicht wirklich außer eben dhx air /coil. Naja zum fahrstil ich schieb viel hoch dar ich mit dem coil halt wirklich nirgends hoch treten brauch naja und dann halt gib ihm berg ab! hauptsächlich ruppige trails. Naja ich hab vorne ne rock shox totem drinne die steckt gut weg (coil). Gut also demnach ist der x fusion auf jedenfall ne Überlegung wert  vielen dank nochmal


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrungen schildern:
> 
> Zur Gabel:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

222/69 sollte passen oder?


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

Also beim x-fusion vec


----------



## zx10rr (11. Januar 2014)

Jap, 222/69. Wichtig das du den HLR nimmst, dann hast du High & Lowspeed Druckstufe und kannst dich einstelltechnisch noch an zwei Luftkammern, Bottom Out und natürlich Zugstufe austoben. Hab meinen bei Reset Racing gekauft.

Ich würde dir noch die Huber Bushings empfehlen: http://huber-bushings.com/

Aber wenn du sagst du schiebst meistens hoch, wieso dann nicht gleich ein Coil Dämpfer? Ein Luftdämpfer wird wohl nie zu 100% das plüshige Gefühl eine gut eingestellten Coils haben, dann noch leichte Titanfeder und der Gewichtsunterschied ist nicht so dolle. Ich denke ich werde meinen BOS mit Huber Buchsen abtretet..


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Jap, 222/69. Wichtig das du den HLR nimmst, dann hast du High & Lowspeed Druckstufe und kannst dich einstelltechnisch noch an zwei Luftkammern, Bottom Out und natürlich Zugstufe austoben. Hab meinen bei Reset Racing gekauft.
> 
> Ich würde dir noch die Huber Bushings empfehlen: http://huber-bushings.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

Ja aber ich würde gerne wieder fahren!  Darin liegt ja mein wille zur luft  ja genau ich habe den auch auf reset racing gefunden!


----------



## Wege1991 (11. Januar 2014)

Noch zu den buchsen welche brauch ich da wenn ich jetzt mal ganz blöde Fragen darf sry ich will echt nicht nerven :/


----------



## zx10rr (12. Januar 2014)

Bestellst du beim Huber? Einfach angeben welchen Dämpfer du fahren willst und die Einbaubreite deiner Dämpferaufnahmen mitschicken, bei mir warens 24,8mm oben und 41mm unten. Meß einfach mal bei dir. Dann Buchsen + Gleitlager + Einpreßwerkzeug bei Huber bestellen.

Oder wenn du bei Reset Racing den Dämpfer bestellst, die bieten die auch normale Buchsen an, einfach denen die Maße mitschicken, ich würde aber Huber nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wege1991 (12. Januar 2014)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Bestellst du beim Huber? Einfach angeben welchen Dämpfer du fahren willst und die Einbaubreite deiner Dämpferaufnahmen mitschicken, bei mir warens 24,8mm oben und 41mm unten. Meß einfach mal bei dir. Dann Buchsen + Gleitlager + Einpreßwerkzeug bei Huber bestellen.
> 
> Oder wenn du bei Reset Racing den Dämpfer bestellst, die bieten die auch normale Buchsen an, einfach denen die Maße mitschicken, ich würde aber Huber nehmen.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Wege1991 (12. Januar 2014)

Eine frage hab ich noch zum Dämpfer kann man den auch feststellen ? Also wie bei Fox z.B. das Propedal?
Und danke nochmal für die ganzen Infos!


----------



## Wege1991 (12. Januar 2014)

Also du hast dir da ja schon n verdammt schickes ding aufgebaut


----------



## zx10rr (12. Januar 2014)

Wege1991 schrieb:


> Eine frage hab ich noch zum Dämpfer kann man den auch feststellen ? Also wie bei Fox z.B. das Propedal?
> Und danke nochmal für die ganzen Infos!



Ein Lockout zum sperren hat der Vector Air nicht.
Aber für kurze Anstiege einfach einen gleichmäßigen Tritt fahren dann brauchst du keinen und wenn es mal länger Bergauf geht drehst du eben schnell die Druckstufe zu (geht sogar beim fahren) oder erhöhst dem Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer.
Bin aber auch schon zwei Stunden komplett offen im Gelände hochgefahren und mich hat es nicht gestört - ausprobieren!


----------



## ShogunZ (22. Januar 2014)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrungen schildern:
> 
> 
> Fazit:
> ...



Meine Erfahrungen mit dem DHX waren auch nicht berauschend, deshalb auch der Umstieg auf den Manitou Evolver ISX-6. 
Und was soll ich sagen - er funktioniert sowas von tadellos. Die Möglichkeiten den Dämpfer auf seine Bedürfnisse einzustellen sind enorm und mehr als ausreichend.
Der Evolver ist für mich eine absolute Empfehlung für's Uzzi, wenn's darum geht auch mal ein paar hm selbstständig zu bewältigen.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Februar 2014)

Möchte jemand vielleicht sein Uzzi verkaufen? Ich suche ab dem 2010er Modell, auf jeden Fall mit verstärktem Hinterbau.
Grösse L und am liebsten Work Blue, evtl. auch Works Raw.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. März 2014)

hallo zusammen.
hat hier jmd reach & stack angaben des Intense Uzzi VP in M? Gerne auch im Vergleich zum SS1. Aktuell erhoffe ich mir, dass ein uzzi vp in m "größer/länger" als das ss1 ist.
evtl. können die uzzi Fahrer auch sagen, bis zu welcher Größe (ja ich weiß: Beinlänge vs Oberkörper) man ein Uzzi in M (auch bergauf) fahren kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2014)

Uiuiui, was versteckt sich denn da:


----------



## bachmayeah (15. März 2014)

Works Blue?


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2014)

Logisch 

Ein paar Fakten schonmal:
Bj 2014
Grösse L
works blue
CCDB Air CS
Fox 36 Float RC2 Fit 180mm

Den Rest übernehme ich vom Carbine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2014)

Done:





14.88 kg aktuell, mit etwas Potential nach unten.


----------



## Pleitegeier (22. März 2014)

Top . Haste schon ein gutes Setup für den Dämpfer gefunden?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2014)

Das Rad ist heute Mittag fertig geworden und ich bin anschliessend nur durch die Stadt gerollt als Funktionscheck ... das Setup kommt im Gelände


----------



## LautSprecher (18. April 2014)

ich könnte mich jetzt von meinem Uzzi trennen. einfach mal ne pn schreiben wenn Interesse besteht. landet die Tage auch im BM.

Nachfolger wird auch wieder was emotionales, ein Nicolai ION 16 650b.


----------



## SpeedyR (19. April 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BÄM! Sehr geil geworden das Uzzi!!! works blue hab ich mir scho gedacht ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2014)

War doch klar oder? Inzwischen ist es auf 14.76 kg runter. Ich stell nachher ein aktuelles Foto rein.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2014)

Heute am Teufelssee bei Bad Freienwalde:


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2014)

Wunderschönes Rad ! Hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## gigo (22. April 2014)

Mal wieder mein Uzzi in freier Wildbahn (Vinschgau).
Neue Decals, auch für die Gabel, kommen noch von Meister Schneidwerk - momentan ist es schon arg nackig. 
Die silberne Top Cap von der Reverb wird nach meiner Rückkehr noch durch eine schwarze ersetzt. 
Mit der Sattelstellung bekomme ich keinen IBC-Fame, aber bei dem SAG, mit dem die VPP-Rahmen gefahren werden müssen, müsste ich meine weitere Familienplanung sonst vorzeitig abschließen. 
Ach ja, Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 14,23 kg dank Reverb und etwas mehr Dichtmilch in den Reifen. 
Mit Thomson lag's zuletzt bei 13,75 kg. 
Bin top zufrieden mit dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (22. April 2014)

Tolle Uzzis! 

Finde es so clean sogar besser als mit den Decals.


----------



## Pleitegeier (23. April 2014)

Uzzi bleibt ne Geheimwaffe 

Für die Kabelührung der Variostützen bieten sich die Dinger an:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tml?xtcr=1&xtmcl=Rock%20Shox%20Kabelf%FChrung

Die Schlaufe nach hinten ohne das Teil war mir ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## gigo (23. April 2014)

Die Kabelführung hab ich montiert - funktioniert! Das Uzzi ist wirklich ein geniales Bike, hat sich die drei Tage im Vinschgau  auf allen Trails echt super geschlagen!

Jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass es zwei Bauteile gibt, bei denen Leichtbau null Sinn macht - Bremsen und Sattel:

Die XTR Trail mit 180er Scheibe vorne und 160er hinten ist hier auf den Trails gnadenlos überfordert! Ständig Fading bis die Scheiben glühen - das macht echt keinen Spaß. Stellt sich die Frage, ob große Scheiben alleine das Problem beheben... 

Nach drei Tagen und über 3000 Höhenmetern kann ich auf meinem SLR nicht mehr sitzen. Autsch! Hier muss was bequemeres, aber dennoch möglichst leichtes her!

Jetzt muss es erstmal wieder Geld in die Kasse spülen, dann mache ich mich auf Teilesuche.


----------



## Matte (23. April 2014)

Letztes Jahr im Vinschgau haben die Saint Bremsen (180/180) an meinem Tracer 2 einen tadellosen Dienst geleistet. Vielleicht ein bißchen Overkill, aber viel hilft viel.

Tolle Gegend übrigens! Hatten eine Menge Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2014)

@gigo: bei dem Sitzproblem kann ich Speci Sättel sehr empfehlen...Phenom Carbon zum Beispiel...leicht und dauerhaft bequem.

Bremsen ? Vielleicht XTR Hebel und Saint Sättel mit 200/180 Scheiben.


----------



## zx10rr (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schon mal darüber nachgedacht in einem Intense Uzzi (2010/2011) entweder ein 27,5 Vorderrad oder einen kompletten 27,5 Laufradsatz einzubauen?

Ich frage deshalb weil ich des öfteren wegen dem tiefem Tretlager auf Trails oder technischen Anstiegen mit den Pedalen hängenbleibe und mir von dem Umbau ein höheres Tretlager erhoffe.

Ich fahre den Hinterbau mit 30 -40% SAG, so wie ich das verstanden habe ein Muss bei VPP2 Hinterbauten, da passiert es auf dem Trail natürlich leicht das der Dämpfer fast seinen vollen Federweg nutzt ohne das jetzt ein 2m Drop dabei war, egal ob der CCDB oder X Fusion Vector Air.

An Gabeln habe ich die Lyrik RC2 DH 170 oder die Fox 36 180 Talas zur Auswahl, sollten beide mit 27,5 funktionieren.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (19. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre eher 20-30%... Mehr ist meiner Meinung nach Quark.


MfG


----------



## zx10rr (19. Mai 2014)

LeonII schrieb:


> Ich fahre eher 20-30%... Mehr ist meiner Meinung nach Quark.
> 
> 
> MfG


Hallo Leon,

ich stimme Gabel/Dämpfer auch auf höchstens 30% SAG ein, aber eben wenn ich zentral in Trail/Abfahrtsposition über dem Rad stehe. Beim pedalieren im sitzen sinkt der Hinterbau durch die Gewichtsverlagerung dann bestimmt auf 40 - 50% ein.


----------



## Teaser (20. Juni 2014)

Nabend, Leute.
Habe mir nun auch mal ein Intense geholt, da ich den Uzzi-Rahmen einfach geil finde. Erstmal der nackte Rahmen, später mehr...


----------



## DrMud (13. Juli 2014)

So gestern hat es mich auch erwischt: Der Hinterbau an meinem 2009er Uzzi ist an der bekannten Schwachstelle gebrochen, das nenne ich mal ein beschissenes Timing, in 4 Wochen gehts nach Livigno  Grrrrr ...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2014)

Zeig mal ein Foto.


----------



## DrMud (13. Juli 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Foto.


----------



## trailterror (13. Juli 2014)




----------



## krasse-banny911 (23. Juli 2014)

Verdammtnocheins, der ist ja voll durch(=gebrochen), bei mir war´s annodazumal nur angerissen, da konnt´man noch ein wenig weiterfahren.


----------



## DrMud (23. Juli 2014)

Ja der ist wirklich voll durchgebrochen, hab das erst beim Putzen bemerkt  Neuer Rahmen ist aber schon auf dem Weg ...


----------



## LeonII (30. Juli 2014)

Deswegen habe ich mich von intense verabschiedet...
in Stuttgart gibt es nen guten schweißer und beschichter ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMud (8. August 2014)

Hier der neue Rahmen mit alten Komponenten, ok der Umwerfer ist (zwangsweise) neu, die Hinterrad Nabe (135 mm) wollte auch nicht mehr passen wegen der Achsbreite, aber zum Glück passen die G3-Ausfallenden von meinem alten Rahmen  Und jetzt gehts ab nach Livigno, hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermaßen ...


----------



## Teaser (9. August 2014)

@DrMud
Sehr schön. Sowieso die beste Farbe. Die RCA hab ich hier auch noch. Die ist so schön leicht. Vielleicht versuche ich die auch mal in meinen Uzzi. Was wiegt es denn?
Gruß
teaser


----------



## DrMud (16. August 2014)

Teaser schrieb:


> @DrMud
> Sehr schön. Sowieso die beste Farbe. Die RCA hab ich hier auch noch. Die ist so schön leicht. Vielleicht versuche ich die auch mal in meinen Uzzi. Was wiegt es denn?
> Gruß
> teaser



15,2 KG


----------



## bachmayeah (27. August 2014)

schickes uzzi...


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Januar 2015)

Ahoi!

Bevor der Thread untergeht...Hat wer schon ,den neuen CCDB Air ClimDescend bei sich im Uzzi? (222x70) ?

Der wechsel vom dhxair steht an...

Beste grüße Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2015)

Rafa meinst Du den Air CS? Den hatte mein Uzzi schon bei Lieferung drin


----------



## SpeedyR (5. Januar 2015)

N Abend!

Ja genau,den neuen mit ClimbSwitch.Für mein Uzzi gibts den Aftermarket in 222x70 zwar auch mit der XV Kammer.-aber es wäre interessant zu wissen,ob der Dämpfer extra fürs Uzzi ein extra tune braucht.Ich glaub ich werd mal bei Canecreek bzw Tftuned mal nachfragen.

Die Stahlfeder Version vom DB gibts zb in 6 verschiedenen Tunes...


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2015)

In meinem Uzzi tut ein 215er CS mit XV Dienst. Das Teil ist top. Weil er mir so gut gefällt, kommt ins Carbine demnäxt ein CCDB Inline.

Verschiedene Tunes sind mir nicht bekannt. Soweit ich weiss, sind die Verstellbereiche so gross, das keine Tunes nötig sind. Selbst die Luftkammer-Grösse lässt sich mit beiliegenden Spacern anpassen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. Januar 2015)

Rahmen: Intense UZZI 2013 Candy Blue
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Air 170mm
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Expert Air
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR Carbon
Bremsscheiben: Magura Discs 203/203
Lenker: Spank Spike 800mm Race Rot
Vorbau: Sixpack Millenium 50mm Weiss
Spacer: Spank Rot
Griffe: Reverse Blau
Schalthebel: Sram X9 2X10
Kurbel: Truvativ/Sram X9 (36/22)
Bashguard: Race Face
Kettenführung: Bionicon c.guide 2.0
Kassettte: Sram PG 1070 (11-32)
Umwerfer: Sram X9 Direct Mount
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Pedale: Ritchey Comp V4 
Laufräder: Sun Ringle MTX 29 Weiss mit Stan`s 3.30 HD Naben
Reifen: Intense Edge 2,5
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Trail
Sattelklemme: Rose Rot
Sattel: Chromag Lynx DT

Gewicht: Ca.15kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. Januar 2015)

Bist Du sicher, das die Bionicon auch auf dem 22er Blatt funzt? Die Kettenstrebe ist doch sehr weit unten. Zeig mal ein Foto von der anderen Seite. Ansonsten aber schönes Uzzi.


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. Januar 2015)

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Januar 2015)

Hab da mal noch eine frage und zwar zwecks dem Lenkwinkel.
Flacher Lenkwinkel nicht so wendig,Steiler Lenkwinkel wendiger......... Beim Uzzi wir doch durch dem Federweg verstellen der Lenkwinkel auch verändert und mich würde interessieren was für Touren (steile Uphill Strecken) besser ist???


----------



## zx10rr (24. Januar 2015)

Generell ist für Uphill der steile und für Downhill der flachere Lenkwinkel besser geeignet.

Ich persönlich bin mein Uzzi immer im langen Radstand, flacher Lenkwinkel(hinterste Bohrung), langer Federweg (obere Bohrung) gefahren. Damit waren Tagestouren und 1000hm+ am Stück hoch kein Problem.

Fahr doch einmal deine Hausrunde in steiler und einmal in flacher Position, dann weißt du was dir besser zusagt.

Auf deinen Bildern hast du den Dämpfer auf 170mm eingehängt, bist du schon mal in der 190mm Position gefahren? i
Ich fand das hat 10x besser zum Bike gepasst, die 170mm Option hat mir persönlich gar nicht zugesagt.


----------



## Teaser (24. Januar 2015)

Moin.
Flach macht den Bock etwas laufruhiger, bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten erleichtert das das Fahren. Es ist dann aber auch als spurtreu zu bezeichnen. daher nicht so wendig, Da muss man auch seine eigene Mitte finden, gerade, da das Uzzi ja einen sehr breiten Einsatzbereich hat. Ich habe bei meinem Uzzi einen Winkelsteuersatz drin. Beim Uzzi verstellst Du an der Dämpferwippe nur den Federweg, nicht den Lenkwinkel. Den kannst Du über den Radstand bzw. die hinteren Ausfallenden ändern. Langer Radstand bedeutet flachster Winkel.

edit: ergänzt noch zx10rrs Aussagen


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Januar 2015)

ich werde einfach mal testen und danke nochmals für euere tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (24. Januar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> In meinem Uzzi tut ein 215er CS mit XV Dienst. Das Teil ist top. Weil er mir so gut gefällt, kommt ins Carbine demnäxt ein CCDB Inline.
> 
> Verschiedene Tunes sind mir nicht bekannt. Soweit ich weiss, sind die Verstellbereiche so gross, das keine Tunes nötig sind. Selbst die Luftkammer-Grösse lässt sich mit beiliegenden Spacern anpassen.



Wurde mir von TfTuned in etwa genauso bestätigt... (Die engländer haben einen'slang am telefon,da muss man 2mal genau zuhören )

EDIT: bestellt 

GRüße Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2015)

Mir gefällts der DB Air CS so gut, das mein Carbine jetz einen DB Inline bekommen hat


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Januar 2015)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Auf deinen Bildern hast du den Dämpfer auf 170mm eingehängt, bist du schon mal in der 190mm Position gefahren? i
> Ich fand das hat 10x besser zum Bike gepasst, die 170mm Option hat mir persönlich gar nicht zugesagt.




Aber ändert sich das was von der Geometrie her auch??


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Januar 2015)

Zur Geometrie habe ich mal direkt bei Intense angefragt (2012er Modell):

Your travel should be just about 7” in the upper hole (longer travel). Changing the travel will not affect the geometry of the bike. The only changes you can make to the bike’s geometry would be through the G# dropouts. These dropouts can adjust the chainstay/wheelbase length by ¼” increments (longer towards the rear), bottom bracket height by ¼” increments (lower towards the rear) and head angle in ½ degree increments (slacker towards the rear).


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Januar 2015)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Zur Geometrie habe ich mal direkt bei Intense angefragt (2012er Modell):
> 
> Your travel should be just about 7” in the upper hole (longer travel). Changing the travel will not affect the geometry of the bike. The only changes you can make to the bike’s geometry would be through the G# dropouts. These dropouts can adjust the chainstay/wheelbase length by ¼” increments (longer towards the rear), bottom bracket height by ¼” increments (lower towards the rear) and head angle in ½ degree increments (slacker towards the rear).



Kann das bitte jemand übersetzen,weil ich in Englisch nicht so gut bin


----------



## Teaser (25. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du den Dämpfer im oberen Loch montierst, hast Du den größeren Federweg (bei deinem 2013-Modell dann 180mm), im unteren Loch 160mm. Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich dadurch nicht. Wenn Du das Ausfallende in der dritten, hintersten Position montierst, dann ist der Lenkwinkel um etwa ein Grad flacher als in der Position 1. Außerdem ist der Radstand am längsten und das Tretlager am tiefsten. Wenn man so will die downhillastigste Einstellung


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Januar 2015)

Hab da noch eine frage und zwar sind doch unterm Tretlager 2 kleine schrauben im Rahmen,für was sind die??


----------



## Teaser (25. Januar 2015)

Abschmiernippel. Mit einer Fettpresse kannst Du das Fett um die Lager erneuern.


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Januar 2015)

nach wie vielen km sollte man die lager schmieren??


----------



## Teaser (25. Januar 2015)

Kein Plan. Hab gehört, wenn man viel fährt, sind die Lager gerne mal innerhalb einer Saison hin . Spätestens dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2015)

Dann hilft schmieren aber auch nicht mehr. Dann sollten die Lager getauscht werden


----------



## Teaser (25. Januar 2015)

Korrekt. Ausgeschlagene Lager werden durch Schmiere auch nicht wieder rund


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. Januar 2015)

Dann schmiere ich sie jeden monat einmal 
Wahrscheinlich sind sie nach einer saison defekt wenn man sie überhaupt nicht schmiert


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2015)

Was nehmt ihr denn für ein Fett, wenn ihr die Lager auffüllt ?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Januar 2015)

Ich hole mir die 500g Kartuschen aus dem Baumarkt, Bootsfett, das geht für alles.


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. Januar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hole mir die 500g Kartuschen aus dem Baumarkt, Bootsfett, das geht für alles.



wie oft schmierst du ?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Januar 2015)

Die Lager garnicht. Ich wechsle lieber


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. Januar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Lager garnicht. Ich wechsle lieber



ist es viel arbeit diese zu wechseln und wo bekommt man diese günstig?


----------



## riotrandy (26. Januar 2015)

Also ich fahre mein Uzzi seit Mai 2012 und habe immer noch die ersten Lager drinne. Es reicht schon 20 ml Fett nachzudrücken und das Überschüssige, das austritt zu entfernen. Grundsätzlich 1 x im Monat...sollte wohl nicht zuviel Arbeit sein.
Als Fett nehme ich Phil Wood. Ist zwar die Edelalternative, habe in drei jahren aber auch nur ca 250g verbraucht, was so 6€ pro Jahr sind.
Da kostet jede Schraube am Uzzi mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Januar 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351566
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Habe heute mal nach gewogen und komme auf 16kg 
wie kommt ihr auf unter 15kg???


----------



## Teaser (28. Januar 2015)

Die Intensereifen sind sicher nicht die leichtesten. An den Laufrädern kann man also sicher was rausholen. Aber wie das so ist, das kostet! Sind halt viele kleine Teile, an denen man dann sparen kann, das läppert sich. Manchmal lässt sich mit nem neuen Sattel schon 150g sparen. Aber dann muss er auch noch zum Hintern passen.  Wiege doch mal die Reifen. Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der Edge um die 920 g wiegt. Wenn Du jetzt so einen Reifen der Kategorie Onza Ibex Fr 2.25 montierst, hast Du schon mal über ein Pfund gespart. Die Breite reicht für das meiste aus. Und wenn man sein Geld schon mit Spaß vernichten will (Zinsen sind im Arsch und Sparer eh die Blöden), ließe sich pber Felgen aus Carbon mit leichten Naben und Speichen nachdenken. und und und..


----------



## zx10rr (28. Januar 2015)

Mein Erster Gedanke bei deinem Aufbau war auch, Reifen, leichte Schläuche, Sattel, Sattelstütze und Laufradsatz. Für normale Hausrunde und Enduro Touren hab ich nur vorne einen griffigen Reifen ala Maxxis HR 2 in 2,4 drauf und hinten nen leichten 600-700g Reifen ala Maxxis Crossmark/Conti X King drauf. Das reicht für alles außer Bikepark/Gardaseetrails und war bei mir pannenfrei. Rollt super und kannst hinten schön in die Kurven reindriften.

Dazu sparts du mit leichten Schwalbe Extralight Schläuchen (ca 5€ einer) zusammen mit Reifen bestimmt ein halbes Kilo an rotierenden ungefederten Massen.

Dazu noch nen schönen leichten gebrauchten LRS aus dem Bikemarkt. Hab auch noch 2 Hope Sätze hierliegen.

Alles andere wird dann relativ teuer.

Ne 160mm Pike Gabel wäre noch ca. 1/2Kilo leichter und hat eine bessere Dämpfung als die Lyrik. (Find ich - hab beide hier.)


----------



## zx10rr (28. Januar 2015)

Einsparen kannst du an fast jedem deiner verbauten Teile, die Frage ist wieviel du investieren willst, das Uzzi wird nie eine leichte Bergziege werden. 

Hier mal 100g weniger mit Carbonlenker, da 50 am Innenlager, 80 am Sattel, 100 an leichteren Bremsscheiben (Formula zweiteilig), es läppert sich halt..

Würd mich auf Reifen/Schläuche/Laufräder konzentrieren, das merkst du auch am meisten beim fahren.

Glaub meins wo so ca.  14,5 je nach Dämpfer/Reifen. Wird jetzt in Einzelteilen verkauft, hab mir das Tracer275 geholt


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Januar 2015)

eine leichte bergziege will ich gar nicht,aber unter 14.5 kg will ich schon.
Reifen hab ich eh schon bestellt,da müsste ich ca.800g rausholen und schlauch muss ich noch schauen welche verbaut sind.
Habt ihr einen guten leichten sattel zu empfehlen?


----------



## zx10rr (28. Januar 2015)

Den Klassiker Selle Italia SLR, gibts in verschiedensten Ausführungen. Schau doch mal nach was gebrauchtem im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Wen dir der SLR passt, ist er super !

Ansonsten z.B. der Specialized Toupe, den kannst du in passender Breite zu deinem Hintern kaufen.


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Januar 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Habe heute mal nach gewogen und komme auf 16kg
> wie kommt ihr auf unter 15kg???



einfach durchdacht aufbauen.Das Uzzi an sich ist kein Leichtgewicht.
Das einzige aus Carbon ist die selbstgefräste Kettenführung








An Bremsen gäbs noch potenzial aber is gut so
Für DH/Park hab ich Ex721/Hope.Die Deemax sind nix für DH.


----------



## Teaser (28. Januar 2015)

Was auch manchmal hilfreich sein kann: Waage checken Hab nicht die teuerste, und die hat schon bei Messungen ne Streuung. Also mal in den Angelshop fahren, die haben doch geeichte Waagen. Im schlimmsten Fall ist der Bock noch schwerer als gedacht...


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Januar 2015)

was haltet ihr von diesen teilen
http://www.bike-magazin.de/uploads/tx_saltnews/7a/7a741f86a42514512e0edfc83530630e6ddfe17d.jpeg


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2015)

Bei Carbon bin ich eher bei Easton und Syntace.


----------



## Teaser (28. Januar 2015)

RCC 750 hab ich selbst, finde ich gut. Hab aber lange überlegt, ob ich mir den 810 ranschraube, der ist ja für die gröbere Gangart. Bin dann aber zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass mein Fahrstil eher allerwelt als hardcore ist. Mit dem 750 kann man auf jeden Fall etliche Gramm im Vergleich zum Alu-Prügel sparen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2015)

so werd mir jetzt mal vorläufig diese teile besorgen,diese müssten das Uzzi wieder um die 200g leichter machen


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand mit diesen Bremsscheiben Erfahrungen? Würden zu meinen jetztigen auch fast 200g ausmachen 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-schwarz-mit-roten-schrauben-220417/wg_id-283


----------



## zx10rr (29. Januar 2015)

Mach dir bitte nicht die Ashima Leichtbau scheiben dran. Kommt auch auf dein Fahrergewicht an, aber ich meine das sind eher CC Scheiben die an einem Enduro/Freerider nicht zu suchen haben und die überhitzen gerne mal.

Und bitte nicht wie geliefert mit Alu Schrauben befestigen. Wenn dann Titan. Ist nicht lustig ne runde Alu Bremsscheibenschraube auszubohren. Außerdem haben m.E. Alu Schrauben an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen wie Bremse/Lenker/Vorbau nichts verloren.

Ich hatte lange Zeit die Hope Saw Scheiben und dann auf Formula zweiteilig mit Alu Spider umgestellt. Die sind leicht aber halten was aus.

Hab ich auch noch nen Satz in 203/180 neu daliegen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2015)

was wiegt da eine??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx10rr (29. Januar 2015)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4286-5610/formula-bremsscheibe-r1-rx-the-one


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2015)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Mach dir bitte nicht die Ashima Leichtbau scheiben dran. Kommt auch auf dein Fahrergewicht an, aber ich meine das sind eher CC Scheiben die an einem Enduro/Freerider nicht zu suchen haben und die überhitzen gerne mal.
> 
> Und bitte nicht wie geliefert mit Alu Schrauben befestigen. Wenn dann Titan




Ich fahre ja überwiegend Touren und mein Gewicht 65kg + Rucksack........ Das könnten sie ja aushalten oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2015)

Für Rennflöhe sind sie locker ausreichend. Für echte Männer wie mich mit mind. 90kg reichen sie nicht


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Für Rennflöhe sind sie locker ausreichend. Für echte Männer wie mich mit mind. 90kg reichen sie nicht



Echte Männer


----------



## zx10rr (29. Januar 2015)

Such doch im Forum oder Google mal nach Erfahrungen zu Ashima Scheiben. Ich meine öfter schlechtes gelesen zu haben wie verzogen, überhitzt etc. Für ernsthaften Geländeeinsatz würde ich ich es definitiv nicht riskieren, in der Mitte vom Rad merkst du das Gewicht sowieso am wenigsten.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. Januar 2015)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Such doch im Forum oder Google mal nach Erfahrungen zu Ashima Scheiben. Ich meine öfter schlechtes gelesen zu haben wie verzogen, überhitzt etc. Für ernsthaften Geländeeinsatz würde ich ich es definitiv nicht riskieren, in der Mitte vom Rad merkst du das Gewicht sowieso am wenigsten.




da finde ich nicht nichts 
mal schauen vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. Januar 2015)

habe jetzt mal diese Rotoren hier gefunden  http://www.bikeunit.de/clarks-lightweight-disc-rotor-black-338211.html
laut Bewertungen sind diese nicht schlecht,was meint ihr??


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Januar 2015)

Die Dinger heissen Lightweight, aber sind schwer wie Sau. Wenn Du leicht willst, nimm die bereits erwähnten Formula mit Aluspider.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. Januar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Dinger heissen Lightweight, aber sind schwer wie Sau. Wenn Du leicht willst, nimm die bereits erwähnten Formula mit Aluspider.




Die 180er Scheibe wiegt 135g incl. Schrauben.......Ist das Schwer wie Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Januar 2015)

So heute wieder ein paar Teile bestellt zum abspecken
-2 x Formula 2 Teilig 180mm 116g pro Scheibe (habe ich sehr günstig bekommen  )
-2 x Schwalbe Schlauch Extra Light 
-2 x Nobby Nic Snake Skin Pace und Trail Star (habe ich sehr günstig bekommen  )
-1 Reverse RCC Carbon Sattelstütze (habe ich sehr günstig bekommen  )


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Januar 2015)

Wo hast Du die Stütze bestellt?


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Januar 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> So heute wieder ein paar Teile bestellt zum abspecken
> -2 x Formula 2 Teilig 180mm 116g pro Scheibe (habe ich sehr günstig bekommen  )
> -2 x Schwalbe Schlauch Extra Light
> -2 x Nobby Nic Snake Skin Pace und Trail Star (habe ich sehr günstig bekommen  )
> -1 Reverse RCC Carbon Sattelstütze (habe ich sehr günstig bekommen  )




Müsste ein Gewichtsersparnis von ca. 1000g sein


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt noch am überlegen einen Carbon Lenker zu verbauen,würde auch nochmals ca.100g einsparen. 
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem Lenker?
http://www.wecycle.de/Sale/Saso-Mekkem-VHC32-MTB-Rise-Bar-Carbon-Lenker-schwarz-grau.html

Oder soll ich lieber bei Alu bleiben?


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2015)

Ich würde kein NoName Carbon am Lenker nehmen, wie gesagt Syntace oder Easton.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2015)

Oder Race Face SixC. Den habe ich dran. Er tut seinen Dienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx10rr (3. Februar 2015)

Ich würde auch zu den üblichen verdächtigen greifen.
Race Face SixC, Easton, Syntace, Truvativ etc.


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Februar 2015)

Reverse?


----------



## zx10rr (3. Februar 2015)

Ja ich hab auch mit dem Reverse RCC 810 DH geliebäugelt aber ihn nirgendsowo zu einem guten Preis gefunden.


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. Februar 2015)

So möchte mir gerne den Reverse RCC 750 zulegen,denn dieser ist für All Mountain ausgelegt und mit meinen 65-70kg dürfe da nicht viel passieren. 
Weiss von euch jemand ob man da Schraubgriffe verbauen darf?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Februar 2015)

Den RCC 750 habe ich an meinem All Mountain. Der Lenker ist toll und ich bin zufrieden, aber ganz ehrlich - an mein Uzzi würde ich den nicht bauen. Hätte da echt Angst, dass der Lenker bei einem Drop bricht. Der Lenker ist wirklich superleicht und die Enden sind hauchdünn. Ich habe die SQLab 711MX Griffe (gleich wie 66sick) montiert -aber mit Syntace Bar Plugs.

Ach ja: Mein Uzzi sieht hauptsächlich härtere Sachen. Wiegen tut es auch 16,9 kg - ihr Gewichtsfetischisten!!! 
Bergauf fahre ich das Teil auch noch. Ich stell demnächst mal ein Bild ein...


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. Februar 2015)

So habe gerade meine neuen teile verbaut und gleich mal gewogen.............
Vorher 16kg..............Nacher 14.6kg 
Das müsste jetzt für den Anfang reichen


----------



## Custom Waidler (7. Februar 2015)

Möchte mir ja noch einen leichteren Lenker zulegen,aber ich möchte bei Alu bleiben. 
Welcher Hersteller baut leichte Alu Lenker mit einer breite ab 740mm?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde den Chromag OSX super. Den fahr ich an 2 Bikes. Gibt es auch in vielen Farben und wiegt in 780mm 310g

http://www.chromagbikes.com/bars/osx


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. Februar 2015)

So habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht und ich denke das mein Spank Spike 800 Race mit ca.300g eh einer der leichtesten Alu Lenker ist


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. Februar 2015)

Mit wielviel Nm zieht ihr die Dämpferschrauben fest?
Kann es sein ca.20Nm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2015)

Wieso so fest ?


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Februar 2015)

wieviel dann?


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2015)

So fest, dass sich der Dämpfer noch gut bewegen läßt.


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Februar 2015)

Wie soll er sich denn noch bewegen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Februar 2015)

Als Anhaltspunkt kannst du den Schraubendurchmesser nehmen. M6 -> 6Nm, M8 -> 8Nm


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Februar 2015)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Als Anhaltspunkt kannst du den Schraubendurchmesser nehmen. M6 -> 6Nm, M8 -> 8Nm




Danke


----------



## iRider (14. Februar 2015)

Aussage von Intense für Dämpfer im z.B. 951 Evo ist 16 Nm. 
Mach ich aber auch nicht. Ich ziehe so fest an dass der Dämpfer sich auf dem Gleitlager dreht und nicht die Buchsen sich seitlich am Rahmen drehen.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Februar 2015)

@iRider : hast du das Evo ?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2015)

Leute helft mir mal bitte: ich hatte letzte Saison öfter das Problem, gerade wenns moddrig war, das die Kette nicht vom grossen Kettenblatt aufs kleine wollte. Ich fahre am Uzzi eine Race Face SixC Kurbel mit 22/36er Race Face Turbine Blätter und einen 985er Shimano XTR High Direct Mount Umwerfer, diesen habe ich schon mit dem Dremel bearbeitet, damit er weiter nach innen schwenkt. Diese Aktion scheint nicht auszureichen. Mit den Begrenzerschrauben hatte ich auch rumprobiert.

Welche Umwerfer fahrt ihr erfolgreich am Uzzi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (21. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @iRider : hast du das Evo ?


Nee, fahr nur Kinderradlaufräder.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2015)

Ah, ok. Hab auch die letztem Tage das M6 saniert. Neu gelagert, die Pulverung bearbeitet und poliert. Freu' mich auf den Wieder-Aufbau mit kompletten Luft-Fahrwerk.


----------



## Custom Waidler (23. Februar 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> So habe gerade meine neuen teile verbaut und gleich mal gewogen.............
> Vorher 16kg..............Nacher 14.6kg
> Das müsste jetzt für den Anfang reichen




So jetzt wieder um ca.100g leichter geworden durch den Reverse XC Vorbau


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Februar 2015)

Welche Sattel Überhöhung zum Lenker fährt ihr bei Touren?? Bei mir sind es jetzt ca. 3-4 cm damit ich bei steilen Uphills mehr druck auf das Vorderrad bringe.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Leute helft mir mal bitte: ich hatte letzte Saison öfter das Problem, gerade wenns moddrig war, das die Kette nicht vom grossen Kettenblatt aufs kleine wollte. Ich fahre am Uzzi eine Race Face SixC Kurbel mit 22/36er Race Face Turbine Blätter und einen 985er Shimano XTR High Direct Mount Umwerfer, diesen habe ich schon mit dem Dremel bearbeitet, damit er weiter nach innen schwenkt. Diese Aktion scheint nicht auszureichen. Mit den Begrenzerschrauben hatte ich auch rumprobiert.
> 
> Welche Umwerfer fahrt ihr erfolgreich am Uzzi?


----------



## Noeoeoe (24. Februar 2015)

Hast du schon versucht über die kurbel die Kettenlinie zu verändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (5. März 2015)

Hier mit neuer Aerozine Sattelstütze


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2015)

Fährst Du sie immer so weit ausgezogen? ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. März 2015)

Ja meistens um meine knie zu schonen 
ich glaube du hast deine noch weiter ausgezogen


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. März 2015)

so heute noch leitungen sauber verlegt......außer die vordere Bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. März 2015)

Nächstes Gewichts update steht an  ....und zwar bin ich am überlegen mir die Sun Ringle Charger Pro zu kaufen. Der Laufradsatzt wäre ca.500g leichter als mein jetztiger,das würde bedeuten das ein Uzzi unter 14kg kommen würde 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Laufradsatz und was darf er noch kosten im Neuzustand??


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2015)

Wieso lässte Dir nicht vernünftige Räder bauen? An meinem Uzzi tuen Räder vom Light-Wolf Dienst, Tune King MK + Kong, Syntace W40 Felgen, CX Ray und Alu Nippel ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. März 2015)

das wird preislich wahrscheinlich zu teuer  
Taugen den die Charger nichts??


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2015)

Ich würde Sun Ringle nur nehmen, wenn sie superbillig sind.


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. März 2015)

was ist für dich superbillig??


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2015)

Unter 200,- ... ohne jetzt zu wissen, was die normalerweise kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (18. März 2015)

Boah unter 200  das ist aber schon heftig,weil der neupreis bei ca.580.- liegt


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. März 2015)

Hab jetzt nochmal ein bisschen gestöbert und der billigste Satz kostet 259.- Neu und Unbenuzt


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. März 2015)

Müssen ja nicht gleich Tune Naben und Syntace Felgen sein von Felix sein.
Gibt ja noch andere Laufradbauer, die ihr Handwerk auch verstehen (z.b. Bikelaedle im Bikemarkt oder Speer Laufräder).
Je nach deinem Gewicht tut es ne Spank Oozy295 Trail oder Spike Race 28 mit Hope Naben. Da hast auch was solides mit ca. 1650g bzw. 1760g und kostet um die 450€.


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. März 2015)

Sind den diese Laufräder nicht gut 
http://sun-ringle.com/mtb/wheelsets/charger/


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. März 2015)

Wenn du die Pro Variante wirklich für 200€ bekommst dann passt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sicherlich.
Bei Systemlaufrädern wird halt gerne das Argument Ersatzteilversorgung gebracht, da du hier meist keine Standardbauteile hast.
Für 200€ kannst hier aber nix falsch machen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. März 2015)

Hab da mal eine frage zwecks Optik und zwar welcher Vorbau steht dem UZZI besser?
Runder?
oder
Eckiger?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. März 2015)

Lass den eckigen Vorbau dran, und verkauf mir den Reverse für kleines Geld ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. März 2015)

Wieviel wäre er dir den wert?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2015)

PN bitte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine frage zwecks Optik und zwar welcher Vorbau steht dem UZZI besser?
> Runder?
> oder
> Eckiger?



Eckig und zwar ein Thomson.


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Eckig und zwar ein Thomson.




Schon bestellt


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2015)

Sehr gut, bester Vorbau !


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. März 2015)

Hab da mal eine frage zwecks der federwegstellung hinten und zwar wollte ich wissen ob es irgendwelche vor- und nachteile gibt.
Habe ja zurzeit den grossen federweg eingestellt obwohl ich fast nur touren fahre,aber wenn von der geometrie eh nichts verändert müsste es doch egal sein oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2015)

Probiers einfach aus. Den Unterschied dürfte man spüren. Der Hinterbau wird sich progressiver verhalten und weniger wippen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. März 2015)

Aber dadurch das ich meinen Dämpfer komplett blockieren kann,dürfte das kein problem sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2015)

Wenn Du ihn eh blockieren willst, dann brauchste auch den Fw nicht ändern.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. März 2015)

OK dann lass ich den dämpfer in der oberen stellung ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Eckig und zwar ein Thomson.




bitteschön


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2015)

Sehr lecker. Hattest Du ihn zufällig auf der Waage?


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. April 2015)

Nein leider nicht,aber er ist jetzt leichter als originial


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. April 2015)

Mit wieviel Nm zieht ihr die hintere Steckachse an??


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2015)

Fest, ohne Dremo ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. April 2015)

Bei Canyon habe ich gerade was von 20Nm gelesen


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2015)

Das kann gut hinkommen. Auf der Syntace Achse stehen meiner Erinnerung nach 15-20 nm.


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. April 2015)

Was mir in den ersten Touren mit dem Uzzi aufgefallen ist das sich im unteren Gelenk von oben her Schmutz und Steine an sammeln und beim ein und ausfedern richtige macken entstehen weil sich die Steine spreizen. Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. April 2015)

Ja, habe ich auch. Ich habe mir einen Mudguard zum Schutz reingebastelt.


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. April 2015)

Hast du bilder davon?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2015)

Ich habe ein Stück von einem alten Rennrad Reifen als Unterrohrschutz dran, etwas verlängert unter dem Gelenk. Von oben muss aber auch noch was drauf.


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. April 2015)

Mein Uzzi hat momentan ca. 14.4kg und mein Univega Ram Am-7  ca.14.1 kg , aber bergauf kommt es mir vor ob das Uzzi 2kg schwerer wäre. Das Uzzi hat 22/36 vorne und hinten 11-32 und das Univega 22/32/44 vorne und hinten 11-34........... Was ich mit dem Uzzi mit dem 1.Gang gerade noch so schaffe habe ich mit dem Univega mit dem 2.Gang noch gefahren,wie kann das sein??? Das 300g mehr Gewicht soviel ausmachen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen oder machen es die Felgen aus,weil die vom Univega so um die 300g leichter sind???
Würde eine 36er Kassette noch einiges ausmachen???


----------



## TigersClaw (16. April 2015)

Die Enduro Saison kann starten:


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2015)

Schöne Karre ! Würde ich auch so fahren wollen.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. April 2015)

Dankeschön. Ich denke noch über eine untere Kettenführung nach. Und mit dem Umwerfer bin ich noch nicht glücklich. Er schwenkt nicht weit genug nach innen, um die Kette zuverlässig vom grossen aufs kleine Blatt zu bringen .. Vielleicht rüste ich noch auf 1x10 oder 1x11 um.


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2015)

Probier' es aus !
Der Aufwand hält sich ja in Grenzen. Ein Kettenblatt mit 32 Zähnen und eine Führung.... fertig !


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. April 2015)

@*TigersClaw*

wie fährt es sich mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2015)

Mir gefällt es so. Bin es allerdings fast von Anfang an so gefahren.


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. April 2015)

Hab da nochmal eine frage zwecks Geometrie und zwar hab ich jetzt gelesen das der Sitzwinkel beim bergauf fahren eine große rolle spielt.
Hat das 2013er Uzzi eine Uphill tauglichen Sitzwinkel und kann man diesen auch mit dem G3 verändern?


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. April 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Was mir in den ersten Touren mit dem Uzzi aufgefallen ist das sich im unteren Gelenk von oben her Schmutz und Steine an sammeln und beim ein und ausfedern richtige macken entstehen weil sich die Steine spreizen. Wie ist das bei euch?




Habe jetzt gesehen das die alten Uzzi einen Schutz dort verbaut hatten und frage mich mich warum sie das bei den neuen nicht mehr gemacht haben  ........wahrscheinlich um Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. April 2015)

So, hier mal mein Uzzi.
Ganz modern, das ist DIE Zukunft - ein 26" Bike mit 180mm Federweg und nennt sich Enduro+ und fährt nächstes Jahr garantiert jeder .

Für die alten Säcke unter uns: Ein klassischer Freerider mit Coil Totem . Wiegt knapp unter 17kg und macht bergab jede Menge spass und geht bergauf auch noch ganz gut.

Hier 2 Bilder (leider nur Handy mit besch... Kontrast):


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. April 2015)

Hat von euch jemand einen Ahnung ob der RockGuardZ vom Tracer2 beim 2013er UZZI auch passt??
http://www.rockguardz.com/rockguardz/intense/tracer-2/tracer-2-rockguardz.html


----------



## Teaser (19. April 2015)

@MaStErLeNiN 
Stabile Austattung. Und natürlich unfahrbar . Das macht das Uzzi aus, dass man es so variabel aufbauen kann. Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riotrandy (20. April 2015)

Sooo..hier auch mal mein Hobel, Gewicht ca 15,5 kg. 

Sag mal MaStErLeNiN was für ne Feder fähst du denn bzw was wiegst du,

 

 wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Noeoeoe (20. April 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Habe jetzt gesehen das die alten Uzzi einen Schutz dort verbaut hatten und frage mich mich warum sie das bei den neuen nicht mehr gemacht haben  ........wahrscheinlich um Gewicht zu sparen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379239


Wegen der directmount umwerferaufnahme.


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. April 2015)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich auch. Ich habe mir einen Mudguard zum Schutz reingebastelt.





Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Was mir in den ersten Touren mit dem Uzzi aufgefallen ist das sich im unteren Gelenk von oben her Schmutz und Steine an sammeln und beim ein und ausfedern richtige macken entstehen weil sich die Steine spreizen. Wie ist das bei euch?


 
Ein guter Tipp und Bilder würden mich auch interessieren, der Steinesammler nervt mich seit den ersten Ausfahrten.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (21. April 2015)

@Teaser Klar, wenn man nach den Bikebravos geht . Ich bin zufrieden so mit dem Bike. Es ist einfach ein sorglos Bike. Die Totem läuft einfach Sahne und benötigt nicht so viel Zuwendung, wie eine Luftgabel. Die Performance ist natürlich auch super. Die neue Pike ist die erste Gabel die da rankommt. Allerdings muss sich die erst noch in Punkt Wartungsarmut an einem anderen Bike bewähren. Und wenn Rock Shox dann noch ne 180mm Forke mit gleicher Performance bringt... mal schauen. Knappe 3kg für die Gabel sind eben ne Ansage 

@riotrandy Wiegen tue ich ca. 76kg bis 82kg, je nachdem wieviel am Mann ist (Rucksack, Protection). Die Feder ist eine Cane Creek 450x2.5 und ich nutze den Federweg ganz gut aus. Welche Dämpfung hast du in der Lyrik? Die MiCo DH?

Am aktuellen Uzzi haben sie den Hinterbau auch überarbeitet, da der Hinterbau an den Kettenstreben / Übergang zum "Steinfänger" gerne mal gebrochen ist.

@Pleitegeier Ich mach heute nochmal gescheite Bilder und stell sie heute abend ein


----------



## hasp (21. April 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Was mir in den ersten Touren mit dem Uzzi aufgefallen ist das sich im unteren Gelenk von oben her Schmutz und Steine an sammeln und beim ein und ausfedern richtige macken entstehen weil sich die Steine spreizen. Wie ist das bei euch?


 
Das Problem hatte ich an meinem Tracer auch ... fange mir den Dreck aber nur von oben ein ...

Ich habe einen alten schlauch aufgeschnitten und ihn mit Kabelbindern befestigt .... Hält super und kein Dreck mehr im Gelenk ...


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. April 2015)

@MaStErLeNiN : Danke im voraus 



hasp schrieb:


> Ich habe einen alten schlauch aufgeschnitten und ihn mit Kabelbindern befestigt .... Hält super und kein Dreck mehr im Gelenk ...


 
Hatte ich auch mal, hielt bei mir nicht lange. Mag an den Kabelbindern gelegen haben. Abkleben war bei mir auch keine Option...


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. April 2015)

Gestern am Landshuter Haus (Geißkopf)


----------



## riotrandy (23. April 2015)

Jupp, ist ne MiCo DH. Habe ich aber umgeshimt , da ich nackt eher 85-90 wiege und sie mir zu weich war. Habe mir überlegt hinten auch auf Stahlfeder umzubauen, ist halt schon feinfühliger wie Luft.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. April 2015)

...als Luft ;-)


----------



## riotrandy (24. April 2015)

man,man,man ich bin in den Neunzigern zu Schule gegangen....früher war einfach alles besser, sogar die Grammatik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noeoeoe (24. April 2015)

riotrandy schrieb:


> man,man,man ich bin in den Neunzigern zu Schule gegangen....früher war einfach alles besser, sogar die Grammatik
> 
> In den neunzigern


----------



## biketraveller (25. April 2015)

Hi, 
hab da auch mal eine Frage zu meinem Uzzi Vp, und zwar habe ich einen Evolver ix4 Dämpfer drin, und möchte den gerne gegen einen Dämpfer tauschen, den ich besser und schneller auf die Gelände-und Fahrsituationen einstellen kann. 
Hab einen rp 23 mit 220x50 Einbaumass im Auge. Würde der passen? 
In welchem Schraubloch von der Dämpferaufnahme hat man denn den wenigsten Federweg? 
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## abakus66 (26. April 2015)

Länge des Dämpfers passt, aber der Hub ist zu kurz.
Den kurzen Federweg hast Du im unteren Loch des Umlenkhebels.


----------



## biketraveller (26. April 2015)

Oh, super! Danke für die Info!
Dann werde ich mal nach einem passenden Luftdämpfer gucken, mit dem man auch vernünftig Touren fahren kann...


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. April 2015)

Ich hab mir den Manitou Swinger Expert geholt,weil ich mein Uzzi eigentlich nur für Touren benutze und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer und vor allem mit dem Lockout !


----------



## biketraveller (26. April 2015)

Okay, das hört sich schon mal super an! Hatte zwar an einen DHX Air oder an einem Float gedacht, aber der Preis schreckt mich dann doch etwas ab... also werde ich mir den Swinger Expert mal etwas genauer angucken. Danke!


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. April 2015)

Hi,
habe seit der 5.Tour ein knacken beim bergauf Treten am Uzzi und das nervt mich tierisch    Habe gestern die Kette mal sauber gemacht und wieder geschmiert und es wurde ein wenig besser,aber es knackt immer noch zwar nicht mehr so schlimm. Mir ist auch aufgefallen wenn ich über eine Bordsteine kante fahre knackt es auch ab und zu aber nicht immer,aber es kann doch nicht sein das eine neue Kette schon Knackgeräusche macht oder??


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2015)

Die Kette würde ich als letzte Ursache vermuten. Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Kurbel, Kettenblätter, Federung, das würde ich zuerst checken.


----------



## iRider (27. April 2015)

Könnten auch die G3 Ausfallenden sein. Bisschen Fett beim Einbau auf die Unterlegscheiben und die Ausfallenden wo sie den Rahmen berühren hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2015)

Genau. War beim M6 auch hilfreich.


----------



## abakus66 (28. April 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe seit der 5.Tour ein knacken beim bergauf Treten am Uzzi und das nervt mich tierisch    Habe gestern die Kette mal sauber gemacht und wieder geschmiert und es wurde ein wenig besser,aber es knackt immer noch zwar nicht mehr so schlimm. Mir ist auch aufgefallen wenn ich über eine Bordsteine kante fahre knackt es auch ab und zu aber nicht immer,aber es kann doch nicht sein das eine neue Kette schon Knackgeräusche macht oder??


Knacken von der Kette, hab' ich noch nie gehört.
Wann genau knackt es? Wahrscheinlich wenn Du auf dem Sattel sitzt? Auf deinen Bilder sieht man, das Du eine sehr lange Sattelstütze fährst, deshalb meine Vermutung.
Kommt oft vom Sattelgestell oder Sattelstütze. Mal sauber machen und etwas schmieren. Das Sattelgestell sprühe ich bei Bedarf mit synthetischen Kriechöl ein, die Sattelstütze habe ich leicht gefettet.

Die G3 Ausfallenden könnten auch eine Ursache sein, würde da aber statt Fett Kupferpaste nehmen.

Knacken könnte auch ein Indiz dafür sein, das sich die Lager im unteren VP Link langsam verabschieden.


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. April 2015)

Sattelstütze ist es nicht weil man es auch im Wiegetritt hört und die Lager im unteren VP Link können es auch nicht sein,weil ich noch keine 200km gefahren bin damit........ ich glaube das es an den G3 Ausfallenden liegen könnte und werde diese heute mal ausbauen und Fetten. 
Danke schon mal im voraus für euere tipps


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. April 2015)

So habe die G3 ausgebaut und alles sauber gemacht und gefettet  ......habe beim ausbau des Hinterrades gesehen das die Mutter (Konusmutter) unter der Kassette locker war,aber da ich keinen so schmalen Gabelschlüssel besitze habe ich sie vorsichtig mit der Zange leicht festgezogen,oder soll diese Mutter nur Handfest angezogen werden und könnte das Knacken auch von dieser gekommen sein??
Auf jedenfall ist das Knacken jetzt mal weg


----------



## biketraveller (29. April 2015)

Hi,
Was für einen Dämpfer würdet ihr für Touren bei Uzzi VP empfehlen...? 
Habe zwar einen Evolver ISX4 drin, aber irgendwie bin ich damit nicht ganz so zufrieden.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. April 2015)

@biketraveller
Warum denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (29. April 2015)

So habe heute mal wieder eine längere Tour gemacht und es sind bei starker belastung ab und zu immer noch leichte knarz und knackgeräusche zu hören,kann es sein das ich zu wenig Fett benutzt habe?


----------



## biketraveller (29. April 2015)

Hab irgendwie das gefühl, das wenn ich mich draufsetze er zu sehr einsackt, und wenn ich ihn dann etwas strammer einstelle, dann reduziert sich (logischerweise) das Ansprechverhalten... . Dazu kommt noch das er mir nicht zu schnell ausfedert. 
Es könnte aber auch sein das ich es noch nicht raushabe das Teil richtig einzustellen...


----------



## biketraveller (29. April 2015)

Ich habe an meinem Morewood einen RP23 Dämpfer mit dem ich wirklich super zufrieden bin. So eine Performance wünsche ich mir auch von dem ISX4, aber irgendwie scheint es das er davon meilenweit entfernt ist... :-(


----------



## iRider (29. April 2015)

Also wenn Dein RP23 besser geht als der Evolver dann ist der Evolver falsch eingestellt oder kaputt!!!


----------



## Teaser (30. April 2015)

Ich mag den DB inline in meinem Uzzi. Gibt bergab viel Federweg frei, und bergauf dank Climb Switch sehr effektiv.


----------



## biketraveller (30. April 2015)

Also dann werde ich meinen Evolver wohl mal zum Service schicken...obwohl ich einen climb switch schon gerne hätte, gerade beim bergauffahren...


----------



## Booder (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Uzzi Gemeinde
Bin auf der suche nach einen Uzzi Hinterbau!
Farbe wäre mir erstmal egal aber bevorzugen würde ich ihn in RAW.
Ob ganz oder gerissen wäre mir auch egal.

Gruß Booder


----------



## biketraveller (12. Mai 2015)

Moin Booder,

kannst du dir das Teil nicht in den USA bestellen?

Gruß
biketraveller


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. Mai 2015)

Sorry für das schlechte Bild ....... Gestern am Vatertag erste große Tour mit dem UZZI gemacht,waren insgesamt 78km und 2400Hm


----------



## biketraveller (15. Mai 2015)

Coole Sache! Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (19. Mai 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Könnten auch die G3 Ausfallenden sein. Bisschen Fett beim Einbau auf die Unterlegscheiben und die Ausfallenden wo sie den Rahmen berühren hilft.


Der Tipp ist super. Bei mir knackte es auch und ich war mir ziemlich sicher, das Geräusch irgendwo mittig geortet zu haben. Hab eigentlich alles gefettet, aber die Ausfallenden nicht. Aber die waren bei mir auch die Ursache


----------



## Custom Waidler (20. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr das knacken durch das fetten der G3 Ausfallenden komplett wegbekommen? Bei mir wurde es zwar besser,aber nach einigen Touren hört man es wieder etwas öfters knacken,habe dann die Schrauben mal auf 13Nm angezogen und es wurde wieder besser. Habe da noch so eine Vermutung und zwar habe ich den Langen Radstand vom Uzzi gewählt dadurch müsste ja rein Theoretisch die Kette zu kurz werden und dadurch,vielleicht bekomme ich das knacken dadurch nicht komplett weg


----------



## Pleitegeier (20. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist es komplett weg, Langzeiterfahrung habe ich natürlich noch nicht. Was fürn Fett haste drauf geschmiert? Ich habe wasserbeständiges Montagefett genommen und damit nicht gegeizt. Radstand blieb bei mir in der Mitte. 

Hast Du den Radstand nach Kürzen der Kette verändert?


----------



## Custom Waidler (20. Mai 2015)

Habe auch wasserbeständiges Lagerfett benutzt und ich habe die Kettenlänge nicht verändert.
Vielleicht sollte ich für die Schrauben mal eine mittelfeste schraubsicherung benutzen


----------



## riotrandy (20. Mai 2015)

Sicher, dass das Knacken von hinten kommt? Nur im Wiegetritt oder auch, wenn du im  im Sattel sitzt? Auf deinen Fotos sieht die Kette nich sooo kurz aus, ich kann meine auf dem großen Kettenblatt auch nur bis aufs dritte Ritzel  hochschalten.
Alles schon geprüft? Dämpferschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben, Sattelklemmung und -schrauben


----------



## Custom Waidler (20. Mai 2015)

Es kommt auch im Wiegetritt und schrauben habe ich schon alle geprüft. Ich werde jetzt mal die G3 ausbauen,reinigen und	nochmal fetten.


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Mai 2015)

Also nochmal wegen dem Knacken und zwar ist mir heute aufgefallen das es nur bei Belastung im Wiegetritt kommt und ab und zu im steinigen Uphill. Wenn ich mein Bike nach der Fahrt zu Seite Stelle hört man hinten manchmal das Knacken auch noch so ca. 5mal 
Kann das vielleicht von der Felge kommen


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. Mai 2015)

Es wurde hier schon mal über den Sitzwinkel diskutiert aber keiner wusste es so genau und welchen Sitzwinkel hat das 2013er UZZi jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2015)

Den flacheren. Er ist auf jeden Fall deutlich flacher, als bei meinem Carbine. Es geht aber. Ich komme damit klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (27. Mai 2015)

Und welche werte genau? Ist ein flacherer Sitzwinkel im Uphill schwerer zu treten?


----------



## Teaser (27. Mai 2015)

Also, hab hier mal so ein Prospekt über das Rad gehabt, darin stand sinngemäß:
Seat Angle (Effective) 71.5-73”
Seat Angle (Actual)  72.5-74”

Effektiv also wenn Du im SAG hängst. Das Intervall kommt durch die unterschiedliche Montagemöglichkeit des hinteren Ausfallendes zustande.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2015)

Im Sag flacher ist eigentlich unlogisch. Die Gabel hängt doch auch im Sag. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teaser (27. Mai 2015)

Ich denk mal, das kommt dadurch zustande, dass die Gabel nicht so stark einfedert wie der Hinterbau. Ich empfinde es schon als ausgeprägt, wie weit der Sattel nach hinten neigt, wenn man sich aufs Rad setzt. Daher vielleicht die verschiedenen Angaben.


----------



## riotrandy (28. Mai 2015)

Naja laut Tabelle ganz unten http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/23/vorstellung-intense-uzzi-2012/

müssten es eigentlich 69° sein, oder?


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Mai 2015)

riotrandy schrieb:


> Naja laut Tabelle ganz unten http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/23/vorstellung-intense-uzzi-2012/
> 
> müssten es eigentlich 69° sein, oder?



jetzt bin ich wieder so schlau wie vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (30. Mai 2015)

So habe heute festgestellt das knacken kommt nicht von den G3,Dämpfer,Tretlager,Kettenblatt. Mir ist aufgefallen das knacken kommt eigentlich nur im Wiegetritt bei Belastung und wenn ich den Rahmen Verwinde,man könnte meinen es kommt aus dem Unterrohr.
Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2015)

Riss im Rahmen ?


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Mai 2015)

Muss ich heute mal kontrollieren,aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen weil das Bike eigentlich wie neu ist.


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Mai 2015)

So also keine risse konnte ich nicht finden,aber schon langsam glaube ich das es vom Steuersatz kommt. Habe mal von oben ein bisschen Schmieröl reinlaufen lassen und das knacken kommt nur noch selten,werde die nächsten Tage mal die Gabel ausbauen und den Steuersatz fetten.
Hab gelesen das der cane creek one fourty nicht richtig abdichtet,habt ihr damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2015)

Mach ihn ganz raus und bau ihn auch mit Fett ein und dann innen auch großzügig fetten.


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Juni 2015)

Hi ich bin's wieder und zwar habe ich heute mit meinem Cousin nochmal das knacken genauer betrachtet und er meint es kommt unten vom Umlenkhebel. Es sind ja außen die zwei Imbusschrauben die müssen ja mit 14Nm angezogen werden und innen müssen auch noch so hülsen oder Ähnliches sein,weil diese mit 7Nm angezogen werden aber welchen Schlüssel braucht man da?


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. Juni 2015)

Fährt eigentlich jemand hier 650B mit der Uzzi?


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Juni 2015)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand hier 650B mit der Uzzi?




Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## abakus66 (10. Juni 2015)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand hier 650B mit der Uzzi?


Wozu?
Passen tut's, wenn das G3 ganz hinten (längster Radstand) eingehängt ist. Brauchst dann halt noch 'ne passende Gabel.


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. Juni 2015)

Ging mir durch Kopf, mich würd interessieren wie es sich beim Fahren verhält, es müsste sich ja alles etwas nach oben verschieben. 

Habe zwar nicht vor zu ändern, aber wer weiß wie es nächstes Jahr mit 26" aussieht. Der Laufradbauer meines Vertrauens hat sein Angebot von 26" Felgen bereits stark reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abakus66 (10. Juni 2015)

Auch nächstes Jahr wird es noch genug 26" Teile geben, so schnell wird sie nicht vom Markt verschwinden. Und wenn, baut man halt um.

Ob man die ca. 1,7cm "Höherlegung" bemerkt? Wenn's zu kippelig wird, vergrößert man halt den Sag des Dämpfers, zum Glück hat das Uzzi entgegen den meisten 27,5" Bikes ja genug Federweg...


----------



## riotrandy (11. Juni 2015)

...wusste doch, dass ich das irgendwo schonmal gesehen habe. 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/F...3449?scope=newest&query=uzzi&frame_brand=1251


----------



## Pleitegeier (11. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Link. Hab zwar mal nen Umbaubild gesehen, aber das von VitalMTB sieht echt stimmig aus.



abakus66 schrieb:


> Auch nächstes Jahr wird es noch genug 26" Teile geben, so schnell wird sie nicht vom Markt verschwinden. Und wenn, baut man halt um.


 
So selbstverständlich war/ist das für mich nicht. Intense hatte ich diesbezüglich 2013 auch mal kontaktiert und man hat mir halt klar zu verstehen gegeben, dass der Rahmen für 26" konzipiert wurde. Bin zuvor eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass sich die Dropouts tauschen lassen, aber das hatte ich mit dem Banshee Rune verwechselt, das eigentlich geplant war


----------



## HC-Maxi (28. Juni 2015)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand die Tretlagerhöhe von nen >2012er Uzzi abmessen. Mit dazu bräuchte ich aber auch die EBL der Gabel und die Reifen, die montiert sind 
Daaaanke!!


----------



## Teaser (29. Juni 2015)

@HC-Maxi 
Nabend. 
Hab das neongelbe Uzzi, welches 2013er Baujahr sein müsste. Hat den neuen asymetrischen Hinterbau. Aufgebaut mit 350 NCR (EBL 557mm) in CC Angle set, also nix integriert, sondern External Cup (ca. 15mm). Reifen 26" Onza Ibex 2.25. Tretlagerhöhe bei 354mm. Ach so, hab dabei das Ausfallende in der langen Position, also auch tiefstes Tretlager.
Schönen Abend!


----------



## HC-Maxi (30. Juni 2015)

Ich danke dir!


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo
habe nochmal eine Frage zwecks der G3 Verstellung und zwar ist doch der kurze Radstand ( Steiler Lenkwinkel ) besser zum klettern damit mein Vorderrad mehr Grip hat und nicht aufsteigt.Aber hat das auch Auswirkungen das ich im Uphill weniger Kraft zum pedalieren brauch ( Steiler Sitzwinkel ) ?


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Juli 2015)

So habe heute mal auf die mittlere Stellung der G3 gewählt und ich war sehr überrascht,denn bergauf hat man einen ganz anderen vortrieb ob wohl der Sitzwinkel nur ca.1 Grad steiler wird.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. Juli 2015)

Weiß von euch jemand ob die G3 Schrauben normale lange Kettenblattschrauben sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2015)

Ja sind es.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. Juli 2015)

Ok danke für die Info .........mein Problem ist das eine Schraube rund ist ist und deshalb kann ich sie nich mehr richtig festziehen 
Man könnte doch die Stahlhülse drinnen lassen und eine Aluschraube vom Kettenblatt verwenden, weil die Belastung eh auf die stahlhülse geht oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2015)

Ich würde eher Titanschrauben verwenden. Alu wäre mir dort zu riskant.


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Juli 2015)

Passen hier Gewindelänge 11mm und Hülsenlänge 14mm?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2015)

Wie wärs wenn Du nachmisst?


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. August 2015)

So hier mal mit verbauten Down Tube Protector


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (8. August 2015)

Nun hab ich mir auch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze gegönnt


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. August 2015)

Hey Leute, da ich ja bald mein Uzzi optisch wieder verändern möchte frage ich euch mal um Rat 
Zwar möchte ich meine Elixir Cr Pulverbeschichten lassen,aber bin immer noch am überlegen welche Farbe ( Neon Gelb oder Schwarz) was meint ihr?
Die Gabel möchte ich Schwarz pulverbeschichten lassen,aber lohnt sich der Aufwand die Gabel zu zerlegen,oder gleich eine gebrauchte Pike in schwarz kaufen?
Letzte Frage und zwar wollte ich wissen ob die Schwarzen Uzzi's lackiert oder eloxiert sind?


----------



## iRider (16. August 2015)

Die Alu Intense Rahmen sind immer gepulvert. Es gab nur mal ein paar wenige Spider FRO (damals, 26") die angeblich eloxiert waren.

Wenn Du die Bremsen nur schwarz haben willst, wieso tauschst Du die nicht einfach gegen welche die es schon sind? Der Aufwand mit Pulvern und nachbearbeiten ist sonst ziemlich hoch, also kostenintensiv.

Mit der Gabel ist es ähnlich. Bis Du die zerlegst, vorbereitet und gepulvert hast kommst Du mit einer schwarzen günstiger hin. Nur so: Pike ist ne Nummer schmalbrüstiger als die Lyrik. Wenn Sie zu Deinem Fahrstile passt gut, andernfalls die neue Lyrik?


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. August 2015)

Der einzige Aufwand bei den Bremen ist das zerlegen und zusammenbauen, denn ich arbeite in einer Firma wo entlackt, sandgestrahlt und Pulverbeschichtet wird.
Mit der Gabel muss ich mal schauen,vielleicht finde ich jemanden der Tauschen will.


----------



## riotrandy (16. August 2015)

Ist jetzt kein großes Ding eine Lyrik zu zerlegen. Denke mal es wird schon interessanter das Ding fettfrei zu kriegen. Hast du noch keinen Service gemacht? So nach spätstens einem Jahr (eher früher) würde ich schon einen Wechsel des Schmieröls empfehlen. Du würdest dich wundern was da für ein Schlunz rauskommt. Ach ja, du brauchst eine Seegerringzange um sie zu zerlegen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. August 2015)

Um sie fettfrei zu bekommen mach ich mir auch keine sorgen,weil wir ein Entfettungsbecken mit Ultraschall haben in der Arbeit.
Das einzige was mir sorgen macht ist das zerlegen


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. August 2015)

Habe wieder mal ein Problem und zwar ist mir die Steckachse hinten die Inbus rund geworden,so das ich sie nur noch mit einer vielzahn rausbekommen habe. Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob beim Uzzi hinten jede herkömmliche Steckachse 12x135 passt wegen der G3?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2015)

Hast Du wirklich eine 135mm Achse? In meinem Uzzi ist es 142mm x 12mm und ich verwende eine Syntace X-12 Achse.


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. August 2015)

Das kann schon sein das es 142 Achse ist........kommer immer durcheinander weil meine Nabe 135 hat wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Noeoeoe (22. August 2015)

Aber messen könntest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (22. August 2015)

Ja muss ich wohl ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (9. September 2015)

Heute unterwegs gewesen


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2015)

...


----------



## krasse-banny911 (14. September 2015)

Für alle, die´s noch nicht mitbekommen haben: Es gibt bald wieder ein Uzzi von Intense laut deren website. Ich find´s nicht schlecht, aber das alte Modell fand ich schöner. Jetzt leider ohne G3...


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. September 2015)

Also optisch find ich es schon einen Leckerbissen,aber ohne G3 ist schon ärgerlich


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Wer braucht denn noch G3? X-12 ist Standard, und die Geo Verstellung sehe ich am vorderen Dämpferauge.


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. September 2015)

Dachte da kann man nur den Federweg verstellen und nicht die Geo


----------



## Teaser (14. September 2015)

Hmm... es sind nur Kleinigkeiten, die zu meinem Uzzi verändert sind, aber in der Gesamtheit gefällt mir die neue Version garnicht. Gerade dieser Mondraker-Buckel. Na ja, warten wir mal andere Bilder ab. BTW, wird da wieder der totgesagte Freeride-Sektor beackert? Enduro hat ja jetzt jeder...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Das ist kein Freerider, sondern ein Super-Enduro ... Oder Longtravel-Allmountain ... Oder Light-Downhiller ... oder oder ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (14. September 2015)

Ich konzentrier mich lieber wieder auf Hardcore-CrossCountry


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Im Endeffekt fahren wir alle einfach nur Fahrrad ;-)


----------



## iRider (14. September 2015)

Teaser schrieb:


> Hmm... es sind nur Kleinigkeiten, die zu meinem Uzzi verändert sind, aber in der Gesamtheit gefällt mir die neue Version garnicht. Gerade dieser Mondraker-Buckel. Na ja, warten wir mal andere Bilder ab.



Genau mein Gedanke! Du vergisst aber die Laufradgrösse. Jetzt auch Trendhurenkompatibel!


----------



## riotrandy (15. September 2015)

...du vergisst den neuen Boost 148 Standard . Sonst käuft ja keine Sau mehr neue Naben, sondern tauscht nur Lager. Und was ne gigantische Farbauswahlfür das Preissegment.


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. September 2015)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand hier 650B mit der Uzzi?






abakus66 schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Passen tut's, wenn das G3 ganz hinten (längster Radstand) eingehängt ist. Brauchst dann halt noch 'ne passende Gabel.




Ich bin am überlegen mein Uzzi umzubauen,weil ich ein super Angebot von 650b Laufräder bekommen habe,aber ich würde die Lyrik 26 noch weiterfahren und wenn sich das Fahrverhalten verbessert kommt eine 650b Pike.


----------



## Pleitegeier (21. September 2015)

Falls du es machst, berichte mal von deinen Eindrücken.

Das neue Uzzi finde ich optisch mal gar nicht ansprechend. Das Oberrohr hat wirklich was von Mondraker und die Farbcombi meine ich auch schon oft gesehen zu haben. Aber schön, dass noch was Neues gebaut wird 

Auf die (deutschen) Preise bin ich wohl noch gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2015)

Habe herzlich lachen müssen.....3600,- für ein Uzzi Rahmenset:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/657962-intense-uzzi-275-rahmenset-2016


Willkommen im Shock Therapy Traumland.


----------



## Teaser (21. September 2015)

Zur Zeit leben doch alle Bikefirmen- und Vertriebler in einem Traumland. RockyDhler für 13 Riesen, Einsteiger-Enduros für 4000 Euro etc. Was war denn der Preis für das Vorgängermodell? Ich meine 2.4k. Liegt bestimmt am Dollar. Blabla.


----------



## Matte (21. September 2015)

Schade, ich kann mich mit den neuen Designs und den Farboptionen bei Intense einfach nicht anfreunden. 

Kein Vergleich mehr zu meinen all time favorites wie SS2 oder 951.


----------



## Custom Waidler (21. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe herzlich lachen müssen.....3600,- für ein Uzzi Rahmenset:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/657962-intense-uzzi-275-rahmenset-2016
> 
> ...




Die meisten Hersteller leben in einer anderen Welt,egal ob Intense,Rocky Mountain,Santa Cruz,Specialized usw. 
Ich habe für mein Uzzi als komplett Bike und Neu 2000€ + Versand bezahlt, würde niemals mehr als 1500.- für ein Rahmenkit ausgeben.


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2015)

2000 ? Aber doch nicht für ein neues ?


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 2000 ? Aber doch nicht für ein neues ?



Doch habe letztes Jahr im Oktober ein neues Uzzi Modelljahr 2013 gekauft,kann dir sogar die Rechnung zeigen


----------



## Pleitegeier (22. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe herzlich lachen müssen.....3600,- für ein Uzzi Rahmenset:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/657962-intense-uzzi-275-rahmenset-2016
> 
> ...


Immerhin ist die Achse enthalten . Mal echt üble Preise, es toppt sogar das Nomad Carbon, das ich schon pervers teuer fand. Die Preise sind wirklich unverschämt. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es im Amiland weit unter 3000$ liegt.


----------



## iRider (22. September 2015)

Komplettrad soll ja ab $4000 losgehen, also wird der Rahmen so 2600-2800 sein nehme ich an.


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2015)

So machen die die Reste von Intense auch noch kaputt.


----------



## iRider (22. September 2015)

Wieso? Ist doch schon "just another bike company" seit sie auch in Asien Carbonrahmen bauen. Aber hey, die Leute lieben es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2015)

Das letzte bezweifle ich eben.


----------



## Custom Waidler (23. September 2015)

Hey Leute über Geld redet man nicht,sondern das hat man


----------



## Pleitegeier (23. September 2015)

Mit der Asiafertigung habe ich mich bereits vor Jahren arrangiert. Ist ja auch nicht mehr wie früher wo eigentlich nur Scheisse von drüben kam. Ich habe zumindest noch keinen Asiarahmen gebrochen 

Ab 4000$ für nen Komplettbike ist absolut okay. Jetzt wäre es noch interessant zu wissen wie der Preis von 3600€ für nen popliges Framekit zustande kommt.


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2015)

Wenn man die Marken beobachtet hat, die ST in den letzten Jahren ins Programm genommen hat, sind das ca. 3000 Euro plus 600 Euro ST Aufschlag.


----------



## iRider (23. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das letzte bezweifle ich eben.


Musst Du nicht bezweifeln. Wie sie "das neue Intense" vorgestellt haben wurde doch gesagt dass sie so stark wachsen wie kaum eine andere Marke. Und im Amiforum fragt jeder nur wann Modell XYZ endlich in Karbon kommt. Also denen ist es sch....egal ob die Sachen in USA hergestellt wurden oder nicht.


----------



## iRider (23. September 2015)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Mit der Asiafertigung habe ich mich bereits vor Jahren arrangiert. Ist ja auch nicht mehr wie früher wo eigentlich nur Scheisse von drüben kam. Ich habe zumindest noch keinen Asiarahmen gebrochen



Ich habe kein Problem mit Asiafertigung. Dann will ich aber auch den so oft vorgeschobenen Preisvorteil sehen. Wenn sie in Asien fertigen aber dann die Sachen zu Preisen verhökern als wären sie in Deutschland produziert worden dann fühle ich mich verar***t. Hätte kein Problem z.B. ein YT zu kaufen.
Kann einfach nicht sein dass ein ein S-Works mehr kostet als ein Custom Nicolai.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. September 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit Asiafertigung. Dann will ich aber auch den so oft vorgeschobenen Preisvorteil sehen. Wenn sie in Asien fertigen aber dann die Sachen zu Preisen verhökern als wären sie in Deutschland produziert worden dann fühle ich mich verar***t. Hätte kein Problem z.B. ein YT zu kaufen.
> Kann einfach nicht sein dass ein ein S-Works mehr kostet als ein Custom Nicolai.


 
so lange es ausreichend Leute gibt, die es Kaufen, wird sich daran auch vermutlich nichts ändern; zumindest hat dann das nach Profit strebende Unternehmen keinen Grund dafür.


----------



## Pleitegeier (24. September 2015)

Da hast Du Recht. Die Leute sind leider bereit ein kleines Vermögen für ihre Bikes auszugeben, egal ob sie die Kohle haben oder nicht. Ein Hersteller, der sich etabliert hat und die Preise anzieht, verkauft weiterhin seine Bikes. Ist nur ne logische Konsequenz, dass andere Hersteller nachziehen. Ebenso der 650B Zwang...in der Anfangszeit gab es noch Hersteller, die keinen Bock auf den Hype hatten und 26" "treu" bleiben wollten, letztendlich haben sie alle nachgezogen, weil wir Kunden es wollen. Wir sind unterm Streich halt leicht zu manipulieren und lassen uns verarschen. Das ist ein Thema für sich, aber die Preise der Bikes, die über den Ozean kommen, so übel anzuziehen, dass sich ein Dritter, der im Grunde nur ein Paket registriert und weiterreicht, ne goldene Nase verdient...da fühle ich mich als potentieller Kunde nicht nur verarscht, sondern irgendwo auch betrogen.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (30. September 2015)

Vor allem wenn man sich in dem Kit den "high end" Dämpfer anschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (30. September 2015)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Das ist ein Thema für sich, aber die Preise der Bikes, die über den Ozean kommen, so übel anzuziehen, dass sich ein Dritter, der im Grunde nur ein Paket registriert und weiterreicht, ne goldene Nase verdient...da fühle ich mich als potentieller Kunde nicht nur verarscht, sondern irgendwo auch betrogen.



Normal bekommen die Importeure nur die selben Konditionen wie ein US Händler, einzig die Abnahmemenge drückt noch den Stückpreis. Wenn Du dann noch Zoll, Steuer, Lagerhaltung, Demobikes usw. einrechnest ist ein gewisser Aufschlag schon zu rechtfertigen. Musst halt dann entscheiden ob das fair ist was sie hier aufrufen.


----------



## Noeoeoe (1. Oktober 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Normal bekommen die Importeure nur die selben Konditionen wie ein US Händler, einzig die Abnahmemenge drückt noch den Stückpreis. Wenn Du dann noch Zoll, Steuer, Lagerhaltung, Demobikes usw. einrechnest ist ein gewisser Aufschlag schon zu rechtfertigen. Musst halt dann entscheiden ob das fair ist was sie hier aufrufen.


Steuern zahlt er keine. Lagerhaltung und demobikes hat ein US Händler auch.
Die einzig vertretbare Preisdifferenz ist Fracht, zoll und devisenschwankungen


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2015)

Am Preis redet der Hersteller schon mit, er beurteilt die Kaufkraft des jeweiligen Landes.


----------



## iRider (1. Oktober 2015)

Noeoeoe schrieb:


> Steuern zahlt er keine. Lagerhaltung und demobikes hat ein US Händler auch.
> Die einzig vertretbare Preisdifferenz ist Fracht, zoll und devisenschwankungen



Die werden schon nicht jeden Rahmen einzeln in USA ordern. Also haben sie gängige Modelle auf Lager und tragen da auch das finanzielle Risiko dass am Ende des Jahres die nicht verkauft wurden. Demoräder sind in USA von Intense gestellt (Demotour mit einem Laster), was dann hier der Importeur organisieren muss falls er das will.
Und wieso sollen die keine Steuern zahlen? Sind doch ein normaler Betrieb und nicht Apple.


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Oktober 2015)

So mein Uzzi hat wieder ein paar neue Teile bekommen


----------



## biketraveller (23. November 2015)

So, das mal mein Moped...Aber um mich mal der Diskussion anzuschliessen, finde ich die heutigen Preise für bikes echt schon eine Frechheit. Obwohl...wo kein Kunde, da kein Verkäufer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (19. Dezember 2015)

Kann man so was beim Uzzi auch machen ohne bedenken ?
http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/RockShox_Reverb_Stealth_an_Liteville.pdf


----------



## Teaser (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es von Intense eine ähnliche offizielle Anleitung gibt. Aber ich hab hier im Forum mal jemanden mit einem Uzzi oder vielleicht carbine gesehen, der hatte mittig in das Sattelrohr gebohrt. Hat wohl geklappt.


----------



## sisihohe (19. Dezember 2015)

Prinzipiell sicher möglich. Aber damit wird der Rahmen geschwächt. 

Die eine Leitung würde ich außen verlegen.


----------



## biketraveller (19. Dezember 2015)

Mir wäre das Risiko auch ehrlich gesagt etwas hoch das dort dann was passiert, zumal es verdammt nah, oder sogar in der Schweissnaht ist...


----------



## zx10rr (22. Dezember 2015)

Ja das geht problemlos.. haben auch schon welche im Forum hier gemacht.

Hier ein Link zum Bild vom User 

don-quichotto

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1571350?in=set


----------



## biketraveller (22. Dezember 2015)

Allerdings ist das gebohrte Loch ziemlich weit oben, und nichtvwie in der Beschreibung bei Liteville ganz unten direkt über der Schweissnaht....


----------



## biketraveller (22. Dezember 2015)

Was mich nur interessieren würde ist, wo das Wasser hinsoll, nachdem man seinem bike eine Schlammschlacht mit anschliessender Wäsche gegönnt hat. Intense hat nämlich kein "Abflussloch" unterm Innenlager...


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
kann man am 2013 UZZI einen 222er Dämpfer ohne weiteres einbauen und fahren und mit Offsetbuchsen ausgleichen?
Würde einen Dämpfer mit der Einbaulänge sehr günstig bekommen!


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Januar 2016)

Winter Update:
Kind Shock Dropzone Hebel gekürzt und Schwarz Eloxiert, Manschette Schwarz Eloxiert.
Manitou Swinger Expert alle roten Anbauteile Schwarz Eloxiert.
Neuen Vorbau bestellt Twin Works 35mm



 

 
Bilder vom Bike folgen noch


Der Thomson Elite X4 50mm (sehr guter Zustand) wird verkauft ,falls jemand Interesse hat kann sich bei mir melden ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. Januar 2016)

So der Vorbau wird nicht gewechselt,es bleibt doch der Thomson verbaut ( San Andreas hatte recht ;-)  )
Hier mal ein Bild,aber der Rahmen muss demnächst mal aufpoliert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2016)

und er braucht auch wieder decals


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. Januar 2016)

Die originalen gefallen mir nicht........mal schauen welche drankommen
Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar vorschläge ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Januar 2016)

die Originalen sind doch relativ dezent


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. Januar 2016)

Nein die habe iich extra abgemacht ;-)
Ich lass es jetzt mal so,ausser ich seh mir mal welche die mir sofort gefallen.
So wie hier beim Carver würde es mir beim Uzzi auch


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Januar 2016)

Frag doch mal bei nldesigns oder so...


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Januar 2016)

So mein Uzzi bleibt ohne Decals


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Februar 2016)

Hat von euch jemand eine ahnung ob man im uzzi 26+ Laufräder verbauen kann??


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. März 2016)

Im Uzzi habe ich im Moment eine Totem Coil 180mm Gabel drin. Nun überlege ich die Totem durch eine 650B Lyrik RCT3 abzulösen, da diese fast 1kg leichter ist.
Laufräder 26" will ich beibehalten.

Hat jemand schon einen ähnlichen Umbau gemacht? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie sich die andere Einbauhöhe auf das fahrverhalten auswirken würde.
Einbauhöhe Totem 565mm
Einbauhöhe Lyrik 650B 180mm 572mm
Einbauhöhe Lyrik 650B 170mm 562mm

Eigentlich hätte ich schon gerne die 180mm, weiß aber nicht ob das Cockpit dann zu hoch kommt. Steuersatz ist übrigens ein Cane Creek 40 und trägt unten 12mm auf.

Bewegt wird das Uzzi vorwiegend abwärtslastig - für Touren usw. habe ich noch ein All Mountain.


----------



## Teaser (30. März 2016)

Moin, @MaStErLeNiN 
Hab in meinem Uzzi mit CaneCreek Angleset auf 1° eine MZ350 NCR drin. Die hat eine Höhe von 567 bei 160mm Federweg, also echt ganz schön hoch. Das Ausfallende ist in der mittleren Position. Evtl wird die Cockpithöhe durch den etwas flacheren Winkel etwas kompensiert. Das Lenkverhalten würde ich bei meinem Uzzi nicht unbedingt als neutral bezeichnen, es fährt sich aber auch nicht störend. Die Front finde ich nicht zu hoch, dabei fahre ich das Rad sowohl als Tourenbike als auch abwärtslastig (Hahnenklee, Serfaus, Bischofsmais, Schöneck- kein Hardcoreradler wegen Alter!). ALternativ kannst ja mal über eine neue untere Lagerschale nachdenken. Ich hab in dem Rocky meiner Frau mal den FSA Gravity 2 verbaut. Die untere Lagerschale hat dabei zero stack und nimmt trotzdem die 1.5 Zoll vom tapered auf. Nachteil ist das mehr als bescheidene Lager, welches nicht gedichtet ist, sondern ordentlich gefettet und gewartet werden muss. Dafür kostet der Spaß auch nur 25 Euro, soweit ich micht erinnere. Damit könntest Du Deine 650b 180er Lyrik einbauen und kämst mit der Front noch etwas nach unten. Überschlagsgefühle hallo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (30. März 2016)

HI,gibts eigentlich schon eine passende Kettenführung für 2 Fach?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. März 2016)

Stimmt Angleset gibt es ja auch noch. Über die Einstellung an den Ausfallenden kann der Lenkwinkel auch um 0,5° - 1,0° geändert werden.
Cockpithöhe war jetzt weniger meine Sorge, da ich noch einen Spacer wegtun könnte. Gedanken macht mir eher der flacher werdende Lenkwinkel. Aber den kann ich ja über Angelset, Ausfallenden und durch Tausch der unteren Lagerschale (danke für den Tip mit dem FSA!) ändern.
Außerdem ist bergab ein flacherer Lenkwinkel auch von Vorteil.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. März 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> HI,gibts eigentlich schon eine passende Kettenführung für 2 Fach?



Passt die MRP 2x oder die e*thirteen TRS Dual nicht? Was immer geht ist die Bionicon.


----------



## riotrandy (31. März 2016)

Bin bei mir eine bpp gefahren, die hat bei einer Atlas Kurbel gepasst. Da ich jetzt auf Sixc umgebaut habe musste die bpp leider raus und eine cGuide verrichtet jetzt die Arbeit. Achso, eine Stinger funktionierte auch, aber pauschal sagen lässt sich das so glaube ich nicht. Gabs hier im Forum nicht mal einen, der fürs Uzzi Customführungen aus Carbon gefräst hat??


----------



## count-zero-1101 (15. April 2016)

@MaStErLeNiN: An meinem 2012er Uzzi ist ne 36er Fox verbaut (180mm), Cane Creek Angleset mit 0,5° offset, Ausfallenden in die "slack" Position, passt meines Erachtens sehr gut, obwohl ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich seit jeher ein Fan von langhubigen Freeridern bin. Strava-KOMs wirste damit nicht kriegen, aber soweit ich verstanden hab, war das auch nicht die Intention...


----------



## count-zero-1101 (6. Juli 2016)

Kurze Frage zum Lagerwechsel: Ich hab hier aus dem Thread die Info rausfischen können, dass sich die SKF Lager 6001 2RSH fürs Uzzi bewährt haben. Ist dieser Lagertyp kompatibel mit nem 2012er Rahmen? Und sind die Maße für alle 8 Lager identisch? Bei den oberen 4 (Dämpferhöhe) sind die Abdeckschalen auf den ersten Blick größer, nachgemessen habe ich noch nicht. Danke im Voraus! Und weils ein Bilderthread ist, anbei noch ein (leider leicht verwackeltes) Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2016)

Schraub' einfach mal die Deckel von den Lagern, da steht's ja drauf.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (6. Juli 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schraub' einfach mal die Deckel von den Lagern, da steht's ja drauf.


Danke für den Tip. Die Deckel sind leider schon so fest, dass ich sie mit nem normalen Inbusschlüssel nicht mehr abkriege... :/ Ich versuchs die Tage nochmal mit anderem Werkzeug, vielleicht klappts ja...


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2016)

Sei vorsichtig, dass du die nicht kaputtmachst...wenn so ein Deckel abreißt, steckt der Rest im Gewinde im Rahmen.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (7. Juli 2016)

Ok, gut zu wissen, auch hierfür danke! Ich hatte eh vor, es professionell im Laden wechseln zu lassen, aber für den Fall, dass der Shop die Lager nicht vorrätig hat, wollte ich vorab schonmal online bestellen, damit diese dann sofort eingebaut werden können. Muss ich eigentlich Angst haben, dass ich mir da nachhaltig was versaue, wenn ich mit den knarzenden Lagern noch fahre? Beim letzten Bike mussten die Lager mit ner hydraulischen Presse entfernt werden, da ging gar nix mehr ohne. Dieser Rahmen steht aber nun wie neu da, zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegangen. Mache mir nur Sorgen, dass man die Lager am Ende aus dem Uzzi gar nicht mehr rausbekommt, wäre doch sehr schade (und teuer) drum...


----------



## riotrandy (7. Juli 2016)

Unten sind Schrägsitz Kugellager verbaut, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 7902. Google hilft


----------



## riotrandy (7. Juli 2016)

Upps  habe übersehen, dass du das Modell vor 2012 hast, da waren glaube ich andere lager unten drinne


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2016)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Ok, gut zu wissen, auch hierfür danke! Ich hatte eh vor, es professionell im Laden wechseln zu lassen, aber für den Fall, dass der Shop die Lager nicht vorrätig hat, wollte ich vorab schonmal online bestellen, damit diese dann sofort eingebaut werden können. Muss ich eigentlich Angst haben, dass ich mir da nachhaltig was versaue, wenn ich mit den knarzenden Lagern noch fahre? Beim letzten Bike mussten die Lager mit ner hydraulischen Presse entfernt werden, da ging gar nix mehr ohne. Dieser Rahmen steht aber nun wie neu da, zum Glück ist nichts kaputt gegangen. Mache mir nur Sorgen, dass man die Lager am Ende aus dem Uzzi gar nicht mehr rausbekommt, wäre doch sehr schade (und teuer) drum...



Die Lager gehen gar nicht schwer raus, mit einem Lagerauspresswerkzeug.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (8. Juli 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Lager gehen gar nicht schwer raus, mit einem Lagerauspresswerkzeug.


Lagerpresse hab ich sogar noch eine, vom erwähnten Rahmen, den ich vor dem Uzzi gefahren bin (Santa Cruz VP-Free). Aber solange ich die Schalen nicht abkriege, bring ichs wohl doch besser in einen Laden. Leichtes Spiel in mindestens einem der oberen (4) Lager ist schon bemerkbar, wenn man das Rad im Stand leicht anhebt. Flex im Hinterbau durch ausgenudelete Lager ist zum Glück noch keiner da, das war beim Santa Cruz damals sehr eklatant. Was wahrscheinlich auch erklärt, warum dort mit der hydraulischen Presse gehandwerkt werden musste, was ich beim Uzzi gern vermeiden würde. Nicht zuletzt deswegen, dass ich wahrscheinlich die Wände hochgehen würde, wenn ich mitten in der Saison 1+ Woche(n) auf Bike warten muss!


----------



## count-zero-1101 (8. Juli 2016)

riotrandy schrieb:


> Upps  habe übersehen, dass du das Modell vor 2012 hast, da waren glaube ich andere lager unten drinne


Nein, ich habe den 2012er Rahmen, mit Einlässen für die Fettpresse am Tretlager, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. Google ist bei dieser Sache nicht wirklich eine Hilfe, nach Möglichkeit versuche ich immer, n00b-Fragen in Foren zu vermeiden....


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Juli 2016)

Passt am Intense eine Sattelklemme mit 35,8 auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (6. August 2016)

Hi,hat von euch jemand schon den Marzocchi Roco Air TST R Dämpfer im Uzzi gefahren und kann mir ein paar infos geben?


----------



## Trailkanickel (10. August 2016)

Servus Leute, an meinem ´12 Uzzi hat sich die Schraube der Wippe gelöst. Dummerweise hab ich das zu spät gemerkt und mir damit das Gewinde zerstörtHat jemand Tipps für mich, wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll?

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## abakus66 (16. August 2016)

Welches Gewinde denn? Das von der Dämpferschraube?
Foto?


----------



## Trailkanickel (17. August 2016)

Ist schon wieder repariert


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. August 2016)

Trailkanickel schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder repariert



Zeig mal Bilder von deinem Uzzi


----------



## Trailkanickel (17. August 2016)

Bild ist nur schnell mit der Handyknipse gemacht worden. Richtige Bilder folgen noch. Am Bike hat sich noch nichts geändert. Fahre es momentan noch so, wie es meine Vorbesitzer @MightyMike und @lochi001 hergerichtet haben.


----------



## riotrandy (18. August 2016)

Trailkanickel schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder repariert


Lässt du uns auch daran teilhaben,wie du das bewerkstelligt hast?


----------



## Trailkanickel (19. August 2016)

Kann nicht viel darüber berichten. Hab es beim Händler machen lassen. Neues Gewinde schneiden, Gewindehülse rein und Schraube mit Loctite gesichert denke ich mal. Bilder habe ich leider auch keine gemacht.


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. September 2016)

HI Leute,
wichtige frage und zwar hab ich schon mal gelesen das jemand im 2013 Uzzi einen 222er Dämpfer verbaut hat.
Kann man das ohne weiteres oder schädigt es den Rahmen und was verändert sich dadurch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotofranke (30. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Die originalen gefallen mir nicht........mal schauen welche drankommen
> Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar vorschläge ;-)




Ich habe meine Decals selber gemacht im Grafikprogramm und auf Outdoorfolie mit dem Laserdrucker ausgedruckt.
Werde aber mal schauen was es kostet die professionel ausdrucken zu lassen.



Gruss


----------



## LeonII (30. Oktober 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> HI Leute,
> wichtige frage und zwar hab ich schon mal gelesen das jemand im 2013 Uzzi einen 222er Dämpfer verbaut hat.
> Kann man das ohne weiteres oder schädigt es den Rahmen und was verändert sich dadurch?



Wenn du alles gelesen hättest wüsstest du doch Bescheid, oder?


----------



## abakus66 (28. November 2016)

Hallo Intense-Freunde!

In der Nacht vom Samstag zu Sonntag (26.-27.11.) wurde bei uns eingebrochen und unter anderem meine UZZI gestohlen.
Ausstattung wie folgt:
- Uzzi 2010, Größe M, Rahmen-Nr: S M 05 11 232
- Fox 36 Talas RC2
- X-Fusion Vector HLR Dämpfer mit Huber-Buchsen
- Shimano XT 2x10 (170er Kurbellänge)
- Shimano Saint 200mm vorne und hinten (Motorradbremse - Vorderbremse Hebel rechts)
- Hope Pro 2 Laufräder (hinten 135mm DT-Swiss Achse)
- RacFace Atlas Lenker (800 breit), RaceFace Griffe
- Syncros-Vorbau
- Fizik-Sattel
- entgegen der Abbildung schwarze versenkbare XLC Sattelstütze

Sollten das Rad oder Teile davon irgendwo auftauchen bitte Nachricht an mich und an die Polizeidienststelle Schweinfurt.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. November 2016)

Hat hier schon jemand 650b am Uzzi VP getestet,wenn ja welche Felgenbreite und Reifenbreiten gehen hinten ohne Probleme mit der längsten G3 Stellung?
Ich würde 650b mit einer Maulweite von 35mm günstig bekommen,würde vorne einen 2.5 und hinten einen 2.4 Reifen fahren wollen.
Würde das hinten funktionieren?


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. Dezember 2016)

Also habe heute mal einen 650b LRS  verbaut,aber hinten geht max. ein 2.25 Reifen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2016)

Bildaz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (29. Dezember 2016)

Bilder hab ich keine gemacht und der Lrs ist schon wieder weg.


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. Februar 2017)




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2017)

Ziemlich geile Bude


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. Mai 2017)

Kleines Update:
Nukeproof Titanfeder 400x2.75 
Dartmoor Trail Vorbau 50mm 
Kind Shock Supernatural 150mm


----------



## X-treeem (5. August 2017)

Hi suche eine neue schwinge für mein uzzi 2014....falls jemand eine hat oder weiß wo ich eine bekomme wäre das ziemlich cool


----------



## elpicocornhulio (9. August 2017)

Hey Guy´s...

ich habe mir meinen Tracer-Hinterbau an der Querstrebe...naja, zerrissen^^  Too mucho power inna da legs ! 

nun habe ich mir n UZZI Rahmen gekauft nu baue schön alles um...als Dämpfer nehme ich einen FOX Float X EVOL in EBL: 216x63 - ich sorge mich um das Piggybag, habt ihr Erfahrung damit ?

UND.... Ich brauche ganz unbedingt n paar G3 für 142x12mm Schraubachse...

UND...wie ist die korrekte Dämpferbuchsen-Größe an der der Umlenkung ?

FRAGE: Das Tracer ist von 2012 von, gibt es da noch irgendwelche Garantie-, oder gar Kulanzleistungen von Intense, wenn ja- wo ??


Wenn das gute Stück dann fertig ist, lade ich n paar Fotos hoch 

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## iRider (10. August 2017)

elpicocornhulio schrieb:


> FRAGE: Das Tracer ist von 2012 von, gibt es da noch irgendwelche Garantie-, oder gar Kulanzleistungen von Intense, wenn ja- wo ??
> 
> Danke im Voraus !



Garantie und so nein. Allerdings machen die ein Crash Replacement bei dem sie Dir das Teil zu ihren Kosten verkaufen falls es noch auf Lager ist. Kontaktier dafür am Besten deren Kundenservicemitarbeiter Sam Wilson [email protected] (musst ihm aber in Englisch schreiben). Wenn sie den Hinterbau noch haben dann macht er Dir bestimmt einen guten Preis.


----------



## LeonII (10. August 2017)

Hi,

Ich hab den Hinterbau einfach reparieren und verstärken lassen, günstiger und vor allem langlebiger wenn es ein Profi macht. Ansonsten reißt der neue Hinterbau auch irgendwann, je nach Belastung natürlich. Der neue Hinterbau war mir zusätzlich auch zu teuer.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## elpicocornhulio (16. August 2017)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten ! 

So, Fakt : Der Fox X float Evol passt NICHT ins Uzzi !!! 

Sehr schade, die Hersteller sollten doch darauf bedacht sein, dass ihre Dämpfer doch in möglichst allen Rahmen passen...

Greez


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. August 2017)

elpicocornhulio schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten !
> 
> So, Fakt : Der Fox X float Evol passt NICHT ins Uzzi !!!
> 
> ...



Hi, 
welches Modelljahr hast du? 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Dämpfer nicht passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elpicocornhulio (24. August 2017)

Moin Waidle !

Es handelt sich um ein 2011er Modell, und ja, der X-Float passt nicht !!! 

Hier, zum endgültigen Beweis für alle Zweifler , das PiggyBag schlägt ans Unterrohr beim Einfedern, dreh ich es nach oben, so kommt die Dämpferverstellung (CTD) an die Umlenkung und passt ebenso nicht, und zum Schluss, dreh ich den Dämpfer einmal um, so passt der Korpus nicht in den Rahmen da der Ansatz des Korpus zu kurz nach dem Dämpferauge kommt und der Dämpfer .....na.....nicht in den Rahmen passt ! 

LG


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. August 2017)

elpicocornhulio schrieb:


> Moin Waidle !
> 
> Es handelt sich um ein 2011er Modell, und ja, der X-Float passt nicht !!!
> 
> ...




Hi, 
ich persönlich würde dir sowieso einen Coil Dämpfer empfehlen  
Habe vorher auch einen Luftdämpfer (Manitou Swinger) gefahren und bin dann auf einen Marzocchi Roco TST R umgestiegen. Man merkt einfach das Uzzi ist für einen Coil Dämpfer entwickelt worden,den der Feder Weg ist schön linear.


----------



## LeonII (24. August 2017)

Moin,

Evt ist ein bissle Progression aber nicht verkehrt? Klar kann man die high Speed Druckstufe zumachen, trotzdem hat man gerne einen bottem out mit dem vpp system und das kann nerven... oder man gewöhnt sich dran .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## LeonII (24. August 2017)

elpicocornhulio schrieb:


> Moin Waidle !
> 
> Es handelt sich um ein 2011er Modell, und ja, der X-Float passt nicht !!!
> 
> ...




Wenn ein CCDB Air rein passt, sollte es der Fox doch auch? Piggy nach vorne oben...?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## LeonII (7. September 2017)

Hallo,

Hat noch jemand nen Satz Kugellager für die Uzzi von 2009? Außerdem suche ich noch Ausfallenden mit 150mm breite...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## LeonII (15. September 2017)

Hi,

Ich habe jetzt einen Fox DHX 4.0 coil Dämpfer über. Den würde ich für 80€ inkl versichertem Versand abgeben.
Evt hat jemand Interesse.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## Custom Waidler (23. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
suche G3 Dropouts 150x12


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. November 2017)

Welches Werkzeug nehmt ihr zum auspressen der innenlager?


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2017)

Innenlager auspressen ?
Du meinst die Lager ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (5. November 2017)

Ja genau die ganzen lager,weil ich den Rahmen entlacken will.
Unten sind  ja andere lager verbaut wenn ich mich nicht täusche,weil man diese ja über die Schmirnippel fetten kann.


----------



## X-treeem (5. November 2017)

Ich habe eine Gewindestange ne passende Nuss und ne dicke Mutter mit Unterlegscheiben benutzt, wähle die Nuss in der Größe das sie gut auf dem Rand des Rahmens aufliegt, zum auspressen, oder wenn du das Lager einpresst so das sie auf dem Rand des Lagers aufliegt...etwas Fett beim einpressen verwenden und immer schon vorsichtig. Viel Spaß


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2017)

Mein Werkzeug ist von Superstar Components.


----------



## wuttig (19. Februar 2018)

Moinsen
Wo bekomme ich Ersatzteile für Uzzi am besten gekauft
Bj  2012


----------



## Custom Waidler (19. Februar 2018)

mountainbikes.net


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2018)

Möchte jemand (m)ein Uzzi in L kaufen, komplett oder in Teilen, Fox 36 Float 180mm, Tune King Kong plus Syntace W40 usw. Farbe works blue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. Februar 2018)

Steigst auf E-Bike um?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2018)

Behalten !


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre schon seit fast zwei Jahren nicht mehr aktiv. Und ich habe nichtmal mehr Platz dafür ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. April 2018)

Hi Leute möchte meine Uzzi wieder aufbauen, weil mein Rücken mit dem Hardtail nicht so richtig glücklich wird. 
Möchte es etwas moderner aufbauen und deswegen kommt wahrscheinlich 
Winkelsteuersatz - 2°
Offset Buchsen 
650b Laufradsatz
Hat von euch jemand zufällig Offset Buchsen oder einen Winkelsteuersatz?


----------



## LeonII (11. April 2018)

Hallo mei guzter,

Ja. Ich habe 1,5 Grad Schalen verbaut. Ich finds gut, denke am Wochenende geh ich testen...
Wozu braucht man offset Buchsen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Soll ich mal ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. April 2018)

Hi, 
ja zeig mal ein Bild von der Seite 
Welchen Steuersatz hast verbaut? 
Die offset buchsen machen fast das gleiche wie der Winkelsteuersatz


----------



## X-treeem (11. April 2018)

Nen winkelsteuersatz bekommst du super bei works components, da hab ich schon für 3 verschiedene Bikes unter anderem auch für ein uzzi welche gekauft. Sind top und im Vergleich recht günstig.


----------



## X-treeem (11. April 2018)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. April 2018)

Welches Modelljahr fährst du


----------



## LeonII (11. April 2018)

Moin,

Ich verwende ein CC angle Set... denke 1,5 Grad reichen, 2 Grad wäre meines Erachtens max was man verbauen sollte, kommt aber auch auf die Dropouts an. Ich habe sie in der mittleren Stellung. Ich hatte früher mal ein altes 951 und eine 2015er Uzzi. Jetzt fahre ich das alte Uzzi, musste den alten Rahmen allerdings restaurieren. Das Bild ist leider bissle drüber raus, zu viele Regler betätigt und so die Qualität versaut... werde nochmal eins nachreichen wenn ich mal wieder Zeit zum bearbeiten habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (11. April 2018)

Moin Custom, guck mal in mein Album. Fahre auch wie Leon ein Angle Set mit -1,5. Schon seit immer in dem Rahmen. Fühlt sich für mich gut an. Auch bei kürzestem Radstand gut flacher Lenkwinkel, mag ich. Fahre aber auch ne 180er Gabel.


----------



## X-treeem (13. April 2018)

Zusammen gewürfelt Hauptrahmen 2014 o. 2015 schwinge 2010..12? Mit ner neuen 180er Lyrik und 27.5 Laufrädern und nem 1.5er angle set. Funktioniert super zusammen Berg hoch und runter ;-)


----------



## X-treeem (13. April 2018)




----------



## LeonII (13. April 2018)

Moin,

Zum Sattel mal noch was: fährt jemand einen Carbon Sattel ohne Polsterung? Kann man diesen ohne gepolsterte Hosen fahren? Mir geht es eigentlich um den freeride Einsatz. Sprich im Park, tut mir da der Arsch binnen Minuten weh auf so nem Teil?

Grüße Hendrik


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. April 2018)

Teaser schrieb:


> Moin Custom, guck mal in mein Album. Fahre auch wie Leon ein Angle Set mit -1,5. Schon seit immer in dem Rahmen. Fühlt sich für mich gut an. Auch bei kürzestem Radstand gut flacher Lenkwinkel, mag ich. Fahre aber auch ne 180er Gabel.



Schaut schon ziemlich flach aus....  hast du offset buchsen verbaut? 
Welche Einbauhöhe hat die Marzocchi?


----------



## Teaser (14. April 2018)

Offset macht in dem Rahmen meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, da Du alles über die Ausfallenden oder einen Winkelsteuersatz lösen kannst. Und im ungünstigen Fall dengelt der kürzere Dämpfer an s Sitzrohr. EBH der 66 ist 568mm


----------



## X-treeem (14. April 2018)

So wie teaser sehe ich das auch, bei mir schlägt nix gegen den rahmen und es passt alles super ohne offset buchsen. Hab ne 180er 2017er Lyrik verbaut, und komme damit auch angenehm Berg auf, wobei ich mehr in Parks unterwegs bin.


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. April 2018)

Teaser schrieb:


> Offset macht in dem Rahmen meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, da Du alles über die Ausfallenden oder einen Winkelsteuersatz lösen kannst. Und im ungünstigen Fall dengelt der kürzere Dämpfer an s Sitzrohr. EBH der 66 ist 568mm



Die offset buchsen hatte @gigo auch am Uzzi  verbaut gehabt und keine Probleme mit dem Sattelrohr gehabt. 
@Teaser 
welchen Lenkwinkel hast du den jetzt mit dem Winkelsteuersatz und den Ausfallenden an der längsten Stellung?


----------



## Teaser (14. April 2018)

Dann ist ja gut, wenn es passt. Aber wo willst Du hin? hab keinen Plan, wie der Winkel bei meinem Rad genau ist, aber ich nehme an, wenn Du ne lange Gabel montierst, einen Winkelsteuersatz plus Offsetbuchsen sowie die längste Ausfallendeneinstellung, dann bist Du bestimmt noch bei knapp über 60 Grad. Fährst auf jeden Fall dann gut geradeaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (14. April 2018)

Hab eine 160mm Gabel verbaut 
Was ich noch fragen wollte und zwar wenn man einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut wie verändert sich der Sitzwinkel? Habe mal gelesen das dieser etwas steiler werden soll, aber ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen


----------



## iRider (15. April 2018)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hab eine 160mm Gabel verbaut
> Was ich noch fragen wollte und zwar wenn man einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut wie verändert sich der Sitzwinkel? Habe mal gelesen das dieser etwas steiler werden soll, aber ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen



Ja, wird er, aber minimal. Die EBH der Gabel bleibt ja gleich, dadurch kommt die Front minimal tiefer und deshalb wird der Sitzwinkel steiler. Mehr fühlbaren Effekt hat allerdings der verkürzte Abstand vom Sattel zum Lenker, kann schon mal bis 20 mm sein je nachdem welchen Winkel Du beim Steuersatz verbaust.


----------



## LeonII (24. April 2018)

Hi,

Intense machst nur noch auf direkt Vertrieb? Wer hätte das gedacht, oder sind das Fake news 
Ich änder mal die Dropouts auf die kurze Einstellung... erste Ausfahrt 25km untrainiert mit Muddy Marry war mein Tod. Nun gilt es etwas zu optimieren. Vario Stütze dran, Fat Albert drauf und nochmal testen... muss halt auch im bikepark funktionieren! Wenn ich den Dämpfer auf die kurze Einstellung switche, muss man dann auch das Dämpfer Setup anpassen? Bergab ist die Uzzi ein Waffe da mache ich mir für den Park keine Gedanken mehr . Besser noch als das 2013er!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. April 2018)

Hat jemand die Reach Werte vom 2012er Uzzi VP


----------



## Teaser (29. April 2018)

wie man sieht ist den Intense-Leuten dieser Wert vor ein paar Jahren noch schiceegal gewesen. Muss wohl erst wichtig geworden sein, als man anfing, das Thema marketingtechnisch ausschlachten zu können.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. April 2018)

Ja waren damals wahrscheinlich zu faul um den Reach und Stack zu messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (29. April 2018)

ich denke mal eher, dass es den meisten egal ist. Man setzt sich aufs Bike und gut ist. Ist doch nur ein Promillesatz, der sich so internsiv damit beschäftigt. Und die hocken hier alle im Forum ;-)


----------



## LeonII (30. April 2018)

Moin,

Als in der kurzen Einstellung der Dropouts bockt es am meisten. @Waidler: Mit dem 1.5 Grad Angle Set muss man die Kiste schon recht ordentlich um die Ecken wuchten, flacher muss da eigentlich wirklich nicht sein. 
Dann hatte ich ja noch nen Satz Ardent drauf gemacht, rollt wesentlich besser. HR verliert recht schnell traktion, lässt sich aber beherrschen. Meine Vyron habe ich nochmal zurück geschickt, wird getauscht. Mit dem einstellen des X2 bin ich aber schon ziemlich „überfordert“. So insgesamt unterm Strich, geile Kiste... Segelt auch herrlich durch die Lüfte, also wirklich ich bin sehr begeistert!

Grüße Euch


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Mai 2018)

So mein Uzzi ist wieder aufgebaut 
Neu sind
Offset Buchsen 
Winkelsteuersatz 2°
11 Fach Antrieb


----------



## LeonII (10. Mai 2018)

Hi,

Na dannn berichte doch mal von deinem ersten Ritt damit 


Grüße


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. Mai 2018)

LeonII schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Na dannn berichte doch mal von deinem ersten Ritt damit
> 
> Grüße



Hi
also gestern am Vatertag haben wir eine 50 km Tour gemacht mit 1000 HM und ich muss sagen das es sich Bergauf noch gut treten lässt und
bergab fährt es jetzt wie ein Zug auf schienen


----------



## LeonII (13. Mai 2018)

Na das klingt doch gut! Bei mir knackt es im Oberrohr, obwohl da eigentlich nichts drin ist ... wird jetzt erst mal ignoriert, irgendwann muss dann mal die Gabel raus und von vorne mal rein geschaut werden.

Grüße


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Mai 2018)

LeonII schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch gut! Bei mir knackt es im Oberrohr, obwohl da eigentlich nichts drin ist ... wird jetzt erst mal ignoriert, irgendwann muss dann mal die Gabel raus und von vorne mal rein geschaut werden.
> Grüße



Hört sich nach Steuersatz oder Sattelstütze an


----------



## LeonII (13. Mai 2018)

Hey,

Ja das wären die Klassiker. War aber auszuschließen, habe vorher nochmal alles geprüft. Habe den Bolzen der oberen Dämpferaufnahme gelöst und siehe da: Ruhe! Also ist es Evt die Huberbuchse. Habe bissle Teflonsprühöl drauf, morgen ziehe ich mal an und teste nochmal.
Was genau soll deine Offset Buchse machen? Also Rahmen vorne runter und hinten hoch, oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. Mai 2018)

Hier sieht man es genauer
https://www.offsetbushings.com/pages/how-they-work


----------



## LeonII (14. Mai 2018)

Moin,

So hab ich es mir in etwa vorgestellt. Denke aber das sich das Dämpfungsverhalten und Evt auch der Federweg minimal ändern könnten. Müsste aber ziemlich minimal sein und daher zu vernachlässigen.
Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mein Sattelrohr ausschleifen da die Vario Stütze nicht ganz rein geht (6-7cm fehlen). Da muss ich mir noch was basteln um es mit dem Akkuschrauber machen zu können...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (8. August 2018)

Hi Leute, 
wollte mal fragen welche Federhärte (Coil Dämpfer) ihr bei welchem Gewicht fährt?


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. September 2018)

So habe vor kurzer Zeit mal 650b im Uzzi verbaut, aber es können max. 2.25 Reifen verbaut und wenn hier Steine oder ähnliches hängen bleiben bekommt es zu unschönen Geräuschen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. September 2018)

Nice!
Kannst du mal Fotos vom Hinterbau machen wie es da mit Platz aussieht?
In welcher Einstellung fährst du die G3 Dropouts? Lässt sich da evtl. noch Platz gewinnen?

Mein LRS ist ziemlich durch und ich überlege auch auf 650B zu gehen


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. September 2018)

Die G3 sind in der längsten Stellung verbaut.......muss ich diese Woche nochmal umbauen und dann kann ich Fotos machen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. September 2018)

Super, danke dir!
Sprich du hast wieder auf 26" zurück gebaut?


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. September 2018)

Ja hab wieder auf 26 umgebaut und jetzt auf 650b 

Hier mal ein Foto 
Glaubst das der Abstand reicht? 
Reifen ist ein 2.25 auf einer Felge mit 22mm Maulweite.Habe am Rahmen so ein Master Tape angebracht damit die Steine nicht so schleifen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (6. September 2018)

Besten dank für die Mühe und das Foto.
Das sieht in der Tat seeeeeehr knapp aus. Ich denke wenn da noch ein Matsch/Lehmpackung drauf kommt wird das Rad recht schnell festsitzen.
Bei mir bleibt es zumindest hinten wohl bei 26", vorne habe ich aktuell schon eine 650b Gabel drin - aber noch mit 26" Laufrad. Dann gehe ich da auf 650b.

Übrigens schön zu sehen, dass noch einer sein "Retro" Uzzi weiter fährt


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2018)

Moin Uzzi wird auch noch aktiv gefahren


----------



## Markson (17. September 2018)

Aloha!
Hat hier jemand das 2012er Uzzi neu gekauft und eventuell ein USER MANUAL dazu bekommen?
Das als PDF wäre goldig - bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer Komplettübersicht über alle Anzugsmomente usw.
Hab Intense auch schon angeschrieben jetzt und warte noch auf Antwort.
Leider hab ich auch keinen Dealer mehr gefunden, der noch alle Ersatzteile am Start hat.
Brilliantbikes in UK hatte dicke Teileliste, aber da ist auch schon fast alles abgegrast....
Geht wohl wirklich nur noch über die homebase in USA, gell?
Thanx a lot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markson (18. September 2018)

....und die Suche endet nicht....der Ersatzteilemarkt für die VP Rearends scheint auch abgegrast....
Ich hatte mal nen alten Chevy Pickup, da waren Ersatzteile nie ein Prob


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Oktober 2018)

Steht zum Verkauf, ganz oder in Teilen:





Anfragen bitte per PN ;-)


----------



## TrekTobi (2. September 2019)

Servus zusammen,

habe ein defektes Uzzi zu verkaufen. Hat einen Riss im Hinterbau und das Lager vom hinteren Laufrad gehört repariert. Eventuell ist es ja was für Schrauber oder als Ersatzteileträger. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. November 2019)

Hi, hat von euch jemand schon mal die Ausfallenden nachmachen lassen? 
Bin am überlegen welche zu machen für 650b


----------



## LeonII (24. November 2019)

Hi,

Hatte ich noch nicht gelesen. Aber ich denke es gibt nachbauten zu kaufen (Evt. auch für 650B)?

Grüße


----------



## LeonII (24. November 2019)

Hi,

Schau mal... bestell mir welche mit ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (24. November 2019)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die passen


----------



## skask (24. November 2019)

Es gibt auch welche bei Intense direkt für 24,95 plus Versand.


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. November 2019)

skask schrieb:


> Es gibt auch welche bei Intense direkt für 24,95 plus Versand.



Für 650b?


----------



## skask (24. November 2019)

Ja. Vor 2 Wochen welche für mein 26er Carbine bestellt (und eine neue Umlenkwippe. Die kostet mit Lagern, Schrauben und Bolzen € 99,-)
Einfach mal über die Homepage gehen. Service für Europa sitzt in Barcelona.


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. November 2019)

Bin mir sicher das es für Uzzi keine 650b Dropouts gibt, für das Carbine sind andere.


----------



## skask (24. November 2019)

Entschuldige, habe Uzzi mit Tracer verwechselt. Tracer/Carbine sind die gleichen (je nach Baujahr)


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. November 2019)

Kein Problem ?


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. März 2020)

Hi Leute, habe das Problem das sich bei meinem Uzzi die Schaltung (28er Kettenblatt vorne und 11-46 hinten) nicht sauber einstellen lässt. Das bedeutet das immer ein gang dabei ist der nicht sauber schaltet


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo! Ich würde mich für einen 2012er Uzzi Rahmen interessieren.
Falls es gerade jemanden im Forum gibt, der sich mit einem möglichen Verkauf seines Rahmens auseinandersetzt, kann er mich gerne PM kontaktieren. Bin ca. 178 cm groß.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2020)

Mein 2014er in works blue steht zum Verkauf. Fotos im Album.


----------



## wuttig (3. Juni 2020)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich würde mich für einen 2012er Uzzi Rahmen interessieren.
> Falls es gerade jemanden im Forum gibt, der sich mit einem möglichen Verkauf seines Rahmens auseinandersetzt, kann er mich gerne PM kontaktieren. Bin ca. 178 cm groß.


Ich habe noch eins zu verkaufen...  komplett oder in Einzelteile ... Größe M


----------



## count-zero-1101 (11. Juni 2020)

2012er Modell, Größe M. Mit dem momentanen Aufbau bin ich rundum zufrieden und wüßte nicht mal mehr, was ich ändern sollte, ein seltenes und ungewohntes Gefühl für nen Bike-Nerd....


----------



## Custom Waidler (21. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute, will mein Uzzi (2013) neu aufbauen und bin am überlegen eine 650b Suntour Durolux R2C2 TA180mm verbauen, aber diese hat eine Einbauhöhe von 583mm.
Ist diese Einbauhöhe für das Uzzi noch geeignet oder versaue ich dadurch die Geometrie (Tretlagerhöhe usw.)?


----------



## Teaser (22. Januar 2021)

Bin 180er Marzocchis gefahren. Die hatten aber so Längen von 568mm. Damit war das Uzzi ein gutes Bike für alles, fast ein Freerider. Generell war unser Uzzi ja für Federwege bis 180 gemacht. Die Suntour ist aber nochmal etwas höher. Könnte etwas zu slack sein.


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. Januar 2021)

Die Suntour ist eine TA lässt sich stufenlos absenken auf 140mm.
Habe auch Offset Buchsen und Winkelsteuersatz verbaut, das bringt ja das Tretlager auch wieder näher zum Boden oder irre ich mich da 🤔


----------



## Teaser (22. Januar 2021)

Da kann man natürlich viel rumstellen. Aber für 180 baut sie halt etwas höher, was sicherlich 650b geschuldet ist. Das uzzi kommt ja noch aus der 26er Zeit, lässt sich bloß eben auf 27.5 pimpen. Aber der Lenkwinkel wird bei der suntour wohl sehr flach. Wenn Du b180mm möchtest


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2021)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Die Suntour ist eine TA lässt sich stufenlos absenken auf 140mm.
> Habe auch Offset Buchsen und Winkelsteuersatz verbaut, das bringt ja das Tretlager auch wieder näher zum Boden oder irre ich mich da 🤔



hängt davon ab in welche richtung die buchsen verbaut sind.

entweder auf flach-> LW& SW flacher und tretlager tiefer

oder eben auf steil....winkel steiler und TL höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (22. Januar 2021)

Offset sind so verbaut das Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel flacher sind.


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Januar 2021)

@Teaser 

du bist ja jetzt auf Transition gewechselt und wie ist der Unterschied zum Uzzi beim bergauf treten?
Kennt man den flacheren sitzwinkel sehr?


----------



## Teaser (24. Januar 2021)

Hallo custom,
ja, hab mal was anderes ausprobiert. Das Patrol ist von der Geometrie ein echter Schritt nach vorne. Man sitzt sehr effektiv über dem Tretlager. Pedalieren geht entspannter, habe aber hier auch nicht so die Berge. Außerdem muss ich gestehen, dass ich das Ding im Coronajahr eher für Bikeparks benutzt habe. Da fühlt es sich aber auch sehr gut an. Nur die Laufräder muss ich mal auf 650 umrüsten, da habe ich noch die alten Uzziräder drin. Damit setzt man doch häufig beim Pedalieren auf. Insgesamt bin ich zufrieden. Die Geodaten kann ich dann hoffentlich irgendwann mal an Atherton übermitteln


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Januar 2021)

Das ist genau das ich befürchte mit den flachen Sitzwinkel, weil es wurde ja mal geschrieben das Uzzi soll einen 69 grad Sitzwinkel haben soll.


----------



## Teaser (24. Januar 2021)

Hat halt noch ne alte Geo. Und wenn man Gabeln mit 170/180 fährt, wird es natürlich schlimmer. Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Uzzi aber auch alles hochgekommen. Ist ein gutes Rad, immer noch, und fahre es schon lange.


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Januar 2021)

Ja Uzzi ist ein Super Rad
Noch eine Frage und zwar habe ich folgendes verbaut
Winkelsteuersatz - 2Grad und Offset Buchsen 
Wenn man jetzt die Offset Buchsen so verbaut das der Lenkwinkel steiler wir und die G3 auch auf kurz stellt, welchen Sitzwinkel bekommt man? 
Wenn man nach den Geodaten geht müsste der Sitzwinkel was auf 75 Grad steigen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (24. Januar 2021)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Ja Uzzi ist ein Super Rad


Hi! Ich will ja keinem den Spaß verderben...

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir auch aufgrund der Lobgesänge in diesem Forum ein Uzzi BJ 2013 zugelegt...für wenige Wochen...dann habe ich den Rahmen wieder verkaufen können, habe aber kaum was dafür bekommen. 

Das Uzzi war weder verspielt noch präzise und laufruhig. D.h. z.B. Beim Zug am Lenker habe ich mir zwar fast die Arme ausgekugelt dennoch wurden etwas schneller Fahrten durchs Steinfeld zur Zitterpartie. Ich habe es mit sämtlichen Einstellungen bezüglich Dämpfer, Ausfallenden und Lenkerhöhe versucht. Zudem waren alle Komponenten in Ordnung und fest montiert...bergauftreten lässt es sich verhältnismäßig gut, aber das war ja nicht unbedingt der von mir vorgesehene Hauptzweck. 
zugegebenermaßen sieht das Uzzi gut aus und Material sowie die Schweißnähte hatten einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Dennoch konnten mich Geometrie und Kinematik leider gar nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. April 2021)




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. April 2021)

Nice 
Was sind das für Aufkleber?


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. April 2021)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Nice
> Was sind das für Aufkleber?



Hab ich mir anfertigen lassen


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Juni 2021)




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juni 2021)

Mein Uzzi fährt auch wieder:









Umgerüstet wurde die Bremsen auf Shigura (XTR 988 Geber + MT5 Sättel) und die Schaltung auf 1 x 11fach XT.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (13. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte fragen, ob es möglich ist, für das Uzzi dieses Ersatzteil zu bekommen, siehe Foto.
Die Sicherungsschraube aus der Achse hat sich leider auf dem Trail verabschiedet.
Ich habe bei Intense Europe diesen Artikel hier gefunden, bin mit aber nicht sicher, ob es passen könnte.








						Shoulder Bolt Kit (951/M9)
					

Shoulder Bolt Kit (951/M9)  Models: - 2009 - 2011 951FRO - 2011 - 2013 951  - 2013 - 2015 951EVO - 2009 - 2012 M9 Kit Part Number: IT150031 Includes: Qty 2, Part Number: 130087, Shoulder Bolt




					eu.intensecycles.com
				



Im Chat sagte man mir, dass dieses Ersatzteil nicht mehr erhältlich ist für das Uzzi.

Falls Ihr Rat wisst oder noch etwas Entsprechendes abzugeben oder über habt, wäre ich um Rückmeldung sehr dankbar.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## zerg10 (14. September 2021)

Vielleicht haben die Leute bei Brilliant Bikes noch was...


----------



## count-zero-1101 (14. September 2021)

Wow, die kannte ich noch nicht, ich schau mal, danke!🙏


----------



## Trailkanickel (16. September 2021)

Hatte vor ein paar Jahren exakt dasselbe Problem. Meld dich mal beim Arie Schindler. Vielleicht hat der noch was da.

https://www.schindler-radsport.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## count-zero-1101 (17. September 2021)

Trailkanickel schrieb:


> Hatte vor ein paar Jahren exakt dasselbe Problem. Meld dich mal beim Arie Schindler. Vielleicht hat der noch was da.
> 
> https://www.schindler-radsport.de/


Danke ebenfalls. Habe nun bei Brilliant Bikes die Schraube gefunden und bestellt und gleich noch das 4er Set mitgenommen. Alles zusammen (5 Schrauben) 50 GBP _schluck_. Mit DHL und Zoll dann schlanke 145 EUR, vielen Dank, Boris Johnson und Schergen.  Aber was soll man machen, noch ist Saison!


----------



## boe_ser (30. September 2021)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Alles zusammen (5 Schrauben) 50 GBP _schluck_. Mit DHL und Zoll dann schlanke 145 EUR


87€ für Versand und Zoll??? Wie geht das denn?


----------



## count-zero-1101 (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe nochmal geschaut. Es waren dann doch 67,50 GBP (78,38 EUR). Porto 35 GBP 😳🤯 und dann noch Zoll. Ein (neoliberales) Träumchen. Not. 🤬


----------



## Mission Control (31. Dezember 2022)

Suche einen (oder zwei) UZZI Hinterbau(ten) ab 2012, also den verstärkten. Falks jemand was rumliegen hat. PM


----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Dezember 2022)

Mission Control schrieb:


> Suche einen (oder zwei) UZZI Hinterbau(ten) ab 2012, also den verstärkten. Falks jemand was rumliegen hat. PM


Ich hätte einen kompletten Rahmen zum verkaufen


----------



## Mission Control (31. Dezember 2022)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen kompletten Rahmen zum verkaufen


Schick doch mal Bilder… am besten per WhatsApp 0041 78 402 5574 oder hier per pm 

Danke


----------

